# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for February 2018 >>



## melsyd0617 (Jun 10, 2015)

January invite is over so let's hope for the best in Feb.


----------



## yolyol (Oct 3, 2017)

75 points Accountants @20 Oct 2017, hope to get the invitation next round


----------



## georgecao (Jan 17, 2018)

I saw this in the official website: 'For Accountants (2211) the occupational ceiling also reflects volumes in other skilled visa categories'

Does that mean no more invitations for Accountants? Since there has been three rounds without 2211.


----------



## melsyd0617 (Jun 10, 2015)

Any dates yet as to when the invite will happen in Feb 2018?


----------



## bunnykumarxyz (Dec 16, 2017)

yes, seems to be the case.


georgecao said:


> I saw this in the official website: 'For Accountants (2211) the occupational ceiling also reflects volumes in other skilled visa categories'
> 
> Does that mean no more invitations for Accountants? Since there has been three rounds without 2211.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Good luck to all in Feb 2018 

-----------------
65 points (non pro rata) 
DOE 24 November 2017


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

melsyd0617 said:


> Any dates yet as to when the invite will happen in Feb 2018?


Hi

i hope this thread is premature:

Assuming there is no invite on 31st January, not yet confirmed by Immigration, it would be expected to be on 7th February 2018. So a 3 week gap giving even more upward pressure to the required scores for that invitation round - unless the 300 is increased

Regards

Tony


----------



## keshannilanga (Jan 21, 2018)

Let's Hope for the Best!


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> i hope this thread is premature:
> 
> ...


When the disappointment becomes hopeless.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

georgecao said:


> I saw this in the official website: 'For Accountants (2211) the occupational ceiling also reflects volumes in other skilled visa categories'
> 
> Does that mean no more invitations for Accountants? Since there has been three rounds without 2211.


According to ISAC, accountant is done for this F/Y. 
You need 85 or higher to stand a chance.
I am even thinking to marry someone -- I know, it's STUPID!


----------



## JohnDem (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi everyone, 
I am new to this forum. I have submited an EOI: 
- 70 points for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111 (submitted on 27/11/2017)
- Dropped to 65 because of age on 17/Jan (turned 33)
- Graduate Visa Ends on: 04 May 2018
Met with immigration agent and suggested I lodge another EOI for 190 in NSW and that will give me +5 points = 70 points. 
Anyone can suggest options for me ? I am very worried that I will not an invite in time and will have to leave.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

JohnDem said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am new to this forum. I have submited an EOI:
> - 70 points for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111 (submitted on 27/11/2017)
> - Dropped to 65 because of age on 17/Jan (turned 33)
> ...


Options:
1. do you have a job? Ask your employer for sponsorship. 
2. Travel visa can also allow you to stay. However, you cannot work under this visa.
3. Some of the NAATI school provide student visa support, which will allow you to study as well as working in aus. Also you have the chance to get another 5 points after graduate.
4. Any working holiday visa between your country and Australia?


----------



## JohnDem (Jan 22, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> Options:
> 1. do you have a job? Ask your employer for sponsorship.
> 2. Travel visa can also allow you to stay. However, you cannot work under this visa.
> 3. Some of the NAATI school provide student visa support, which will allow you to study as well as working in aus. Also you have the chance to get another 5 points after graduate.
> 4. Any working holiday visa between your country and Australia?


Hi Miranda, 

1. My work experience till now is Network engineer (from 2014 -mid 2016) and now currently working as an ICT Business Analyst (10 months). Highly unlikely that my employer will sponsor me in current position with 10 moths of work experience. 
2. Both my partner and I are currently employed 
3 Can you provide more details on the NAATI school ? 
4. Working visa will mean that one of us will loose their job as we are full time employees.


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi Everyone, 
Just received my acs. I am claiming 80 points for DBA 190 visa victoria. Will be applying the EOI in next couple of days


----------



## sathish4sree (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi Experts,

Please advise on EOI, can I expect 189 invite in February? 
My points and Anzsco details are in my signature.
EOI Updated (189) 75pts: 22-Jan-2018
EOI Updated (NSW & Vic) 80pts: 22-Jan-2018


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

sathish4sree said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Please advise on EOI, can I expect 189 invite in February?
> My points and Anzsco details are in my signature.
> ...


For which profile u applied in victoria? I couldn't find that since i am new here


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

sathish4sree said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Please advise on EOI, can I expect 189 invite in February?
> My points and Anzsco details are in my signature.
> ...


Should get invite for 189 in next round - assuming it is at least 300 total with no Accountants

Regards

tony


----------



## keshannilanga (Jan 21, 2018)

Hello guys i need your opinion regarding my score!

ANZSCO	: Civil Engineer 233211


Age - 29 - 30
Proficient English - 10
Education - 15
Experience - 5

Total Points for 189 Visa - 60

EOI Submitted SC 189 with 60 points :- 30 Oct, 2017
EOI Submitted SS 190 (NSW) with 65 points: 30 Oct 2017

Invited : 
Lodged:
Med Examination done: 
PCC :
Direct Grant:


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Now, loosing hope even for state invite at 60+5 for 261313...


----------



## melsyd0617 (Jun 10, 2015)

MirandaLi said:


> Options:
> 1. do you have a job? Ask your employer for sponsorship.
> 2. Travel visa can also allow you to stay. However, you cannot work under this visa.
> 3. Some of the NAATI school provide student visa support, which will allow you to study as well as working in aus. Also you have the chance to get another 5 points after graduate.
> 4. Any working holiday visa between your country and Australia?


Worth trying another shot of PTE to get 20pts.


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi All,
I have updated my EOI on 21st Jan with 10 more points for Superior English. At the moment my points are as below:
ANZSCO:261313
Age(30)/Edu(15)/Eng(20)/WorkEx(5) = 70 points

I will gain another 5 points on 1st April. By when I can expect the 189 invite with invitation limit on 300 per round?

Thanks.


----------



## melsyd0617 (Jun 10, 2015)

icycool said:


> Hi All,
> I have updated my EOI on 21st Jan with 10 more points for Superior English. At the moment my points are as below:
> ANZSCO:261313
> Age(30)/Edu(15)/Eng(20)/WorkEx(5) = 70 points
> ...


With the current trend, earliest that you get is March invite or once you hit 75 by April. 70 used to be a safe score not until they change all the number of invites being sent.


----------



## Gemini82 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi, 

I have an EOI for Accountant (General). I live and work in NSW. Can I apply for 489 or 190 for NT? I have not studied in NT. Have no family member there but I do meet the financial capacity requirement. Please advise.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

*Applied for 261311 with 75 points*

hi Seniors,

I submitted my EOI yesterday for 261311 with 75 points. What are my chances of getting an invite in the next round?

I assume there are many 75rs added to 2613* bucket.

Thanks.


----------



## invincible123 (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi Tony,

I have updated my EOI profile on 14th Nov 2017 in job code 261313 with 70 points (visa 189).
What are the chances of getting an invitation by end of March as my points would reduce in April making them 65.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi all. I wanna know how many occ fall under non-prorata list. And what are the odds for invitations for 65 pointers in non-prorata? MY DOE 23rd Jan 18 for 233111 Chemical Eng.


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

I just updated my EOI, hopeful to get invited in next round


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

Only the occupations listed with * are pro-rata ones. 
Refer Skillselect List.

There is a considerable backlog of 70Pointers from 1st of November, but balls should start rolling once they start inviting increased numbers.



milindpatel26 said:


> Hi all. I wanna know how many occ fall under non-prorata list. And what are the odds for invitations for 65 pointers in non-prorata? MY DOE 23rd Jan 18 for 233111 Chemical Eng.


----------



## passt (Jan 27, 2018)

*IELTS expire date and Architect EOI*

I was taken the Ielts test on 07/02/2015 and has 3 years validation, i am wondering if i get invited next round (07/02/2018), does my ielts result will still valid or expired?

And when do you guys think i will get the invite? (70 pointer Architect, submitted EOI on 14/01/2018)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

*When should we go for medicals*

Hi,
When is it advisable to go for Medicals? 

1. Should we go for Medicals as soon as we get an invite or
2. If we are sure that we will get an invite in next couple rounds, we can still go for Medicals.

What are the prerequisites to get a date for Medical checkup?

Thanks !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi,
> When is it advisable to go for Medicals?
> 
> 1. Should we go for Medicals as soon as we get an invite or
> ...


Individual choices. Women have to plan keeping cycle in mind 

How to arrange

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination

Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Individual choices. Women have to plan keeping cycle in mind
> 
> How to arrange
> 
> ...


Thanks newbienz ! this is the info. I was looking for.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Ausysdhome said:


> Thanks newbienz ! this is the info. I was looking for.


Hi newbienz,

I have gone through the info and planned to start 'My Health Declarations'. I clicked on it and it took me to immiaccount login page. Entered my credentials and clicked on 'New Application'. It asks to select type of application. Under 'Skilled Migration' I don't see 189 for Australia, however there is a link for 'New Zealand Stream - Skilled Independent Visa (189)'. 

I am bit confused. This page has links to all types of visa except for Australia Skilled Migration - 189 ?? Am I missing something here? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> I have gone through the info and planned to start 'My Health Declarations'. I clicked on it and it took me to immiaccount login page. Entered my credentials and clicked on 'New Application'. It asks to select type of application. Under 'Skilled Migration' I don't see 189 for Australia, however there is a link for 'New Zealand Stream - Skilled Independent Visa (189)'.
> 
> ...


You are using the wrong dropdown
Goto HEALTH dropdown not the one which lists the the type of application 

Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

newbienz said:


> You are using the wrong dropdown
> Goto HEALTH dropdown not the one which lists the the type of application
> 
> Cheers


Thank you ! got it...


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You are using the wrong dropdown
> Goto HEALTH dropdown not the one which lists the the type of application
> 
> Cheers




Hey bro,

Can the same HAP id be used after it gets expired after 1 year?? I believe it gets expired after 1 yr, isn't it??

So can we use same HAP ID to do another medical assessment or we need to create new one from My health declaration??

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hey bro,
> 
> Can the same HAP id be used after it gets expired after 1 year?? I believe it gets expired after 1 yr, isn't it??
> 
> ...


I would generate a new HAP ID to avoid any mixup, if allowed by the system
Have never tried it personally 
Cheers


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I would generate a new HAP ID to avoid any mixup, if allowed by the system
> Have never tried it personally
> Cheers




Thanks mate!!

I will ask tony about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

Good luck everyone for February rounds. Hope we get back to 1300+ invites/round so that noobs like me get invited


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> Good luck everyone for February rounds. Hope we get back to 1300+ invites/round so that noobs like me get invited


7th Feb?


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

sghx700_rgb said:


> 7th Feb?


going by the past trends of two invites per round, I'm assuming the invitations will happen on 1st Wednesday of February.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

But never thought it would become so damn tough within this immigration year.
So far this whole immigration year had so many negative surprises.

And it is so frustrating for people who are waiting with points. Doesn't sound hopeful the way it is trending, December and Jan was completely hopeless.

I don't wanna sound more negative. I am also a prospective immigrat who is expecting a good positive move in the next round. 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

shalinjames said:


> But never thought it would become so damn tough within this immigration year.
> So far this whole immigration year had so many negative surprises.
> 
> And it is so frustrating for people who are waiting with points. Doesn't sound hopeful the way it is trending, December and Jan was completely hopeless.
> ...



How many points you have? 189 or 190 visa


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

shalinjames said:


> But never thought it would become so damn tough within this immigration year.
> So far this whole immigration year had so many negative surprises.
> 
> And it is so frustrating for people who are waiting with points. Doesn't sound hopeful the way it is trending, December and Jan was completely hopeless.
> ...


Yes, same here, getting anxiety, sleepless and upset all the time.
We have done everything we can. If there is anything we should blame, that's definitely not ourselves. 
That being said, we are the ones who carry those burdens. So unfair!


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

With 189 trend getting tougher, I am wondering if 489 worth considering? 

Any thoughts? 

-------------
65 points (non pro rata)
DOE 24 November 2017


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Joachimlee said:


> With 189 trend getting tougher, I am wondering if 489 worth considering?
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


Because they only invite 300 per round, a normal trend was 1200+.
This means anyone below 75 points are IMPOSSIBLE to get invite.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Arun1981 said:


> How many points you have? 189 or 190 visa


Code 261313
189 - 70
190 - 75

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

shalinjames said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > How many points you have? 189 or 190 visa
> ...


Eoi applied date and job code? Did you applied for victoria?


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Arun1981 said:


> Eoi applied date and job code? Did you applied for victoria?


DOE : 02/12/2017 - 189

I applied for both Vic & NSW 190 DOE 15/12/2017.




Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

Even iscah event silent . Which was the ray of light for all applicants .


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

lamborgini said:


> Even iscah event silent . Which was the ray of light for all applicants .


Yeah that's very true! 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Subscribing to the thread.

Hoping February will bring good news and more backlog will be cleared.
EOI lodged on 06/11 with 70 points for 189 - 261313.


----------



## OldMoose (Jul 28, 2017)

Still waiting from November. This 300 invite per round is definitely gonna make the queue bloat. 70 is the new 65.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

lamborgini said:


> Even iscah event silent . Which was the ray of light for all applicants .


Even the most experienced visa agent cannot give any predication about the situation. Most agents are keeping neutral. Basically they just say whatever is on the website. 
Even worse--there are still so many people devoting large amount of time to pass those English tests.
Just imagine, if they admit the 189 EOI will not be increased, how big the impact would be to the visa agents, english schools and even the whole higher education ?
If they keep like this for extra 6 months, I am sure a large amount of visa agents will have to close. If that's for more than 12 months, we might see some universities getting closed.


----------



## OldMoose (Jul 28, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> Subscribing to the thread.
> 
> Hoping February will bring good news and more backlog will be cleared.
> EOI lodged on 06/11 with 70 points for 189 - 261313.


I hope your invite comes as it means mine will as well .


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

MirandaLi said:


> Even the most experienced visa agent cannot give any predication about the situation. Most agents are keeping neutral. Basically they just say whatever is on the website.
> Even worse--there are still so many people devoting large amount of time to pass those English tests.
> Just imagine, if they admit the 189 EOI will not be increased, how big the impact would be to the visa agents, english schools and even the whole higher education ?
> If they keep like this for extra 6 months, I am sure a large amount of visa agents will have to close. If that's for more than 12 months, we might see some universities getting closed.



On the part of Universities being closed, I fully agree.

People spend all those $$$ as fees knowing that they will be getting PR after and settle in the country. With the current trend, it will be suicidal for middle class to try such stunts.

Crossing my legs and fingers hoping something good happens this coming month..


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi everyone,
Job title: Civil engineering Professional,
Age:30 points
English: 20points
Experience: 5 points EA to give result
Education: 15 points
EA assessment is under process.

I actually wanted to add my partner skills. She is having M.Tech in Plant Biotechnology. I could not find this particular occupation in any of the lists. What is this particular occupation called in Australia. 

Please advise.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Avinash147 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Job title: Civil engineering Professional,
> Age:30 points
> English: 20points
> ...


Anzsco code 234514 or 234515 maybe applicable

Check

Cheers


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

Will check that. Thanks a lot.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

OldMoose said:


> I hope your invite comes as it means mine will as well .


:amen:


----------



## Deepakpots (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello everyone, i have submitted my EOI on 25th jan with 70 pts under the code 261312 - developer programmer. ANy idea when will i possibly get the invite and does anybody also knows when the next round of invitation is scheduled for?

Cheers

Deepak


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Deepak I suppose at least you have to wait for 1-2 months period and will surely get the invite


----------



## Deepakpots (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks Vinay.Cheers


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Are they gonna disclose the stats for the invitation round that happened in 18 jan?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yurigeorge said:


> Are they gonna disclose the stats for the invitation round that happened in 18 jan?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


You have to be patient 

It should be done in this week

Cheers


----------



## niko2222 (Jan 8, 2018)

When could I expect an invite? 65points Bricklayer


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

niko2222 said:


> When could I expect an invite? 65points Bricklayer


No chance for 65 pointers at the moment.
We are all waiting the DIBP to go back to normal working capacities, until than, only 75 will stand a chance to get invited, regardless of the skill category.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys when is the next round tonight? or next week?


----------



## niko2222 (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks for responding. When do you think normal practice will resume? 6 months?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MirandaLi said:


> No chance for 65 pointers at the moment.
> We are all waiting the DIBP to go back to normal working capacities, until than, only 75 will stand a chance to get invited, regardless of the skill category.


According to them, they are within normal capacity. :couch2:


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> According to them, they are within normal capacity. :couch2:



If they say so:frusty:


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

niko2222 said:


> Thanks for responding. When do you think normal practice will resume? 6 months?


That is a very expensive question now.
No one knows what are they doing, what are they thinking and what are they trying to achieve. No announcements, no comments, no explanation, even the most experienced visa agents are unable to answer this one.
They even invite less people than US at the moment.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> Even the most experienced visa agent cannot give any predication about the situation. Most agents are keeping neutral. Basically they just say whatever is on the website.
> Even worse--there are still so many people devoting large amount of time to pass those English tests.
> Just imagine, if they admit the 189 EOI will not be increased, how big the impact would be to the visa agents, english schools and even the whole higher education ?
> If they keep like this for extra 6 months, I am sure a large amount of visa agents will have to close. If that's for more than 12 months, we might see some universities getting closed.


I think they just dont care, they'll keep acting like we international students are very welcome to this country, and there's a path to immigration. just like what they did to us in this financial year, everyone was so positive at the beginning of this f/y


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MirandaLi said:


> That is a very expensive question now.
> No one knows what are they doing, what are they thinking and what are they trying to achieve. No announcements, no comments, no explanation, even the most experienced visa agents are unable to answer this one.
> They even invite less people than US at the moment.


I don't think US invites anyone now. H1B Lottery is in April


----------



## sjvyas (May 23, 2017)

Hello everyone, 
I have submitted my EOI for Computer network and system engineer(263111) on 16th Jan with 70 pts. Any idea when will I possibly get the invite?


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Message on Skillselect login page.

Posted on: 30/01/2018 at 10:50

Changes to occupations are regularly made. Please ensure you refer to the latest instruments IMMI 18/007, IMMI 18/005, IMMI 17/058 and IMMI 15/109 at www.legislation.gov.au/Home


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

shawnfj said:


> Message on Skillselect login page.
> 
> Posted on: 30/01/2018 at 10:50
> 
> Changes to occupations are regularly made. Please ensure you refer to the latest instruments IMMI 18/007, IMMI 18/005, IMMI 17/058 and IMMI 15/109 at www.legislation.gov.au/Home




And Skillselect is not being logged in. Error happening. Some changes are going on!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

shawnfj said:


> Message on Skillselect login page.
> 
> Posted on: 30/01/2018 at 10:50
> 
> Changes to occupations are regularly made. Please ensure you refer to the latest instruments IMMI 18/007, IMMI 18/005, IMMI 17/058 and IMMI 15/109 at www.legislation.gov.au/Home


What does this mean, I dont understand


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

bb8 said:


> What does this mean, I dont understand


They are emphasizing on the changes made in mid January with the occupations list, just a reminder by their team on the same.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

shawnfj said:


> They are emphasizing on the changes made in mid January with the occupations list, just a reminder by their team on the same.


Can they just spend time on something that really matters...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bb8 said:


> Can they just spend time on something that really matters...


You think reminding this is a wastage of time and resources of the department, but an applicant whose job was removed from the list in January, would not feel the same
This information is critical for him

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Hullo everyone. 

Do we need to have 30K AUD in bank account for at least 6 months if we are going for state sponsorship (VIC).


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You think reminding this is a wastage of time and resources of the department, but an applicant whose job was removed from the list in January, would not feel the same
> This information is critical for him
> 
> Cheers


Sorry I didnt open the page to see the contents...apologise for any offences...


----------



## Sumankarki (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi TONY and everyone, when do u think non pro rata with 70 points with eoi submitted date on 29th jan 2018 will be invited? Is there any chance on upcoming invitation or it will take few rounds..!!


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

I highly recommend you to go through ==> 189 EOI Invitations for January 2018 >> to understand the trend.



Sumankarki said:


> Hi TONY and everyone, when do u think non pro rata with 70 points with eoi submitted date on 29th jan 2018 will be invited? Is there any chance on upcoming invitation or it will take few rounds..!!


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-18-january-2018 is getting ready!


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

purnamani1 said:


> Hullo everyone.
> 
> Do we need to have 30K AUD in bank account for at least 6 months if we are going for state sponsorship (VIC).



Hello Friend,

You got pre-invite for 190 (NSW), I saw your signature, I have same points, bro.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Friends,

I have 189--- 70 points and 190 (NSW & VIC) with 75 points Can I expect 189 this Feb. Can you give me some suggestions friends.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SC190 NSW is more likely and sooner.




venkat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have 189--- 70 points and 190 (NSW & VIC) with 75 points Can I expect 189 this Feb. Can you give me some suggestions friends.
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

So seems like the next round is on 07/02.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

andreyx108b said:


> So seems like the next round is on 07/02.


Thanks for your reply. I hope this time AUS will increase visas (1300 to 1500), we will get it easily.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

We shall see... hopefully. 



venkat said:


> Thanks for your reply. I hope this time AUS will increase visas (1300 to 1500), we will get it easily.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

andreyx108b said:


> So seems like the next round is on 07/02.


I think 2nd of FEB (02/02) should be happening.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

venkat said:


> I think 2nd of FEB (02/02) should be happening.


Why do you think it will be on 2nd of Feb? 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

venkat said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > So seems like the next round is on 07/02.
> ...



Homeaffairs website still says next round as 17th jan, so thay have not updated the dates if next round yet. Most probably it will be on 7th feb as it's Wednesday


----------



## minimano (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi,

I got pre-invite from VIC. I uploaded all documents. However got an email from VIC that my application has been rejected. The reason is very vague  and not specific. 

Am not able to figure out a reason except that am not working now. Will this be a reason for rejection? 

Please can someone guide me by answering?

I also want to know if NSW considers only applications submitted with Superior English ?

PTE 10 points.
Total 65 + 5 = 70 points
skill set 261112 System Analyst.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

minimano said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got pre-invite from VIC. I uploaded all documents. However got an email from VIC that my application has been rejected. The reason is very vague  and not specific.
> 
> ...


I think u should at least show us what VIC government told u, then others can analyse why u r rejected.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

shalinjames said:


> Why do you think it will be on 2nd of Feb?
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


No bro, please check previous invitations every 14 days once they gave the invitations because of that I suspect either 2 of FEB or 3rd of FEB should happen.

Please below link and Image as well.

SkillSelect

Please check days difference among invitation rounds under Previous invitation rounds----> current programme year 2017-18



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

minimano said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got pre-invite from VIC. I uploaded all documents. However got an email from VIC that my application has been rejected. The reason is very vague  and not specific.
> 
> ...


Did you apply your own or did you follow any agency if not maybe you missed some docs bro.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

venkat said:


> No bro, please check previous invitations every 14 days once they gave the invitations because of that I suspect either 2 of FEB or 3rd of FEB should happen.
> 
> Please below link and Image as well.
> 
> ...


I dont wanna say this and I truly hope u r right, but I think it's useless to check previous invitation history at this moment, coz DIBP clearly doesnt want to invite anyone from my point of view, so less rounds will be better for them, no one can predict only 300 invitations each round months ago as well...


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

bb8 said:


> I dont wanna say this and I truly hope u r right, but I think it's useless to check previous invitation history at this moment, coz DIBP clearly doesnt want to invite anyone from my point of view, so less rounds will be better for them, no one can predict only 300 invitations each round months ago as well...


It's okay bro. Their wish bro when they will give they can our ultimate goal receives the invitation is essential. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

venkat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have 189--- 70 points and 190 (NSW & VIC) with 75 points Can I expect 189 this Feb. Can you give me some suggestions friends.
> 
> ...


Thought of taking 20 from PTE? Makes your chance to get picked for 189 in next invite itself.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

bb8 said:


> I dont wanna say this and I truly hope u r right, but I think it's useless to check previous invitation history at this moment, coz DIBP clearly doesnt want to invite anyone from my point of view, so less rounds will be better for them, no one can predict only 300 invitations each round months ago as well...


Lets be positive, I am sure they are going to increase invitations to 1300 this time. All we can do now is to keep calm. ray: We can't do anything about this, Times have changed. We should blend into it. Either we need to have 75+ and not worry about timelines or be patient for 2-3 months with 70 points. Let's hope for the best, I am sure many of us are going to get 189 with 70 points in within a couple of invitation rounds.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

purnamani1 said:


> Lets be positive, I am sure they are going to increase invitations to 1300 this time. All we can do now is to keep calm. ray: We can't do anything about this, Times have changed. We should blend into it. Either we need to have 75+ and not worry about timelines or be patient for 2-3 months with 70 points. Let's hope for the best, I am sure many of us are going to get 189 with 70 points in within a couple of invitation rounds.


except accountants...I have 75 with the occupation in accountant, which seems like no invitation left in this financial year...I guess u guys still have a chance, but not me. Good luck to u.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

purnamani1 said:


> Lets be positive, I am sure they are going to increase invitations to 1300 this time. All we can do now is to keep calm. ray: We can't do anything about this, Times have changed. We should blend into it. Either we need to have 75+ and not worry about timelines or be patient for 2-3 months with 70 points. Let's hope for the best, I am sure many of us are going to get 189 with 70 points in within a couple of invitation rounds.


What makes you so sure that they will increase to 1300?
I am even expecting they starting to decrease the 300 slowly and then stop the skilled immigration.


----------



## arunhero (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi All,

I have lodged my EOI few days back for 189 and 190 visa.
Is it advisable to complete medical and PCC now are after getting invited.
When we can able to generate the HAP id.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

arunhero said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI few days back for 189 and 190 visa.
> Is it advisable to complete medical and PCC now are after getting invited.
> When we can able to generate the HAP id.


Of course it is best that you take medical test while uploading all the documents.
However, there is a long, long, long way to go to get an invitation now. I am talking about a year as minimum for 65 pointers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arunhero said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI few days back for 189 and 190 visa.
> Is it advisable to complete medical and PCC now are after getting invited.
> When we can able to generate the HAP id.


You have no chances of getting an invite anytime soon with that score

You can generate the hap I’d even today for that matter

But if I were in your shoes, I wouldn’t do the medicals and pcc till I have more clarity on invite

Cheers


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> What makes you so sure that they will increase to 1300?
> I am even expecting they starting to decrease the 300 slowly and then stop the skilled immigration.


I even dont think about being invited. I just want a explanation from DIBP, BTW, when will ur current visa expire?


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

bb8 said:


> I even dont think about being invited. I just want a explanation from DIBP, BTW, when will ur current visa expire?


I have a 4 years working visa. I can wait till 2022. But if it is impossible to get PR in the near future, there's no reason for me to stay in here and paying tax.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

MirandaLi said:


> What makes you so sure that they will increase to 1300?
> I am even expecting they starting to decrease the 300 slowly and then stop the skilled immigration.


No, skilled immigration will not stop, as it will affect Australian economy, leading to inflation and adversely affecting the nation's growth. In fact, the target is 180,000 places, so, even though the process becomes tough, competitive and slow, the skilled immigration is not going anywhere.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> No, skilled immigration will not stop, as it will affect Australian economy, leading to inflation and adversely affecting the nation's growth. In fact, the target is 180,000 places, so, even though the process becomes tough, competitive and slow, the skilled immigration is not going anywhere.


By the time Australia resumes the skilled migration, US will start the point based skilled migration in full swing. Australian demand will subdued by then and they realize the slip.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> I have a 4 years working visa. I can wait till 2022. But if it is impossible to get PR in the near future, there's no reason for me to stay in here and paying tax.


that's fair, I think maybe u r under a employer sponsored visa, I heard they made some changes to that subclass last year. I also think if u cant be invited in say like 1 year, u dont need to stay here anymore knowing u have to go back after 4 years. It's better to start a new career in ur own country than waste 4 years here.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

mjke1337 said:


> No, skilled immigration will not stop, as it will affect Australian economy, leading to inflation and adversely affecting the nation's growth. In fact, the target is 180,000 places, so, even though the process becomes tough, competitive and slow, the skilled immigration is not going anywhere.


no, actually the 180,000 occupation ceiling means nothing, coz they have a target to achieve only 40k or so 189 visa grants each year. u can easily do the math.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

bb8 said:


> that's fair, I think maybe u r under a employer sponsored visa, I heard they made some changes to that subclass last year. I also think if u cant be invited in say like 1 year, u dont need to stay here anymore knowing u have to go back after 4 years. It's better to start a new career in ur own country than waste 4 years here.


This is very true! And you are right, I should have a targeted waiting time. It is unwise to waste my best time here. I can't even say yes to the boy I like, so heartbroken. I need a plan to pull myself out of this dilemma.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

mjke1337 said:


> No, skilled immigration will not stop, as it will affect Australian economy, leading to inflation and adversely affecting the nation's growth. In fact, the target is 180,000 places, so, even though the process becomes tough, competitive and slow, the skilled immigration is not going anywhere.


btw, 189 visa include NZ stream, which doesnt have any official figure about how many people were invited each month. they dont need to do points test, they just need to submit the application. If DIBP doesnt want to reduce skilled migration, they can simply open another subclass for NZ stream instead of using 189. without the official figure of how many invitation goes to NZ stream, I think DIBP can do whatever they want. maybe they can close the gate for skilled migration, and open it after they absorb all the kiwis in Au, some agents predict it maybe 5 years later, I think for most of us, we dont have another chance after 5 years.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> This is very true! And you are right, I should have a targeted waiting time. It is unwise to waste my best time here. I can't even say yes to the boy I like, so heartbroken. I need a plan to pull myself out of this dilemma.


the worst thing DIBP doing to us is they dont announce anything, we dont know what the future will be like. for me it's only several months left so it doesnt matter. I have to go home after that time no matter what my plan was. but for someone like u, it's really crucial, I totally understand u coz if I were u, I couldnt made the decision either. DIBP makes it looks like someday there may be a miracle, but I truly dont believe it.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

MirandaLi said:


> What makes you so sure that they will increase to 1300?
> I am even expecting they starting to decrease the 300 slowly and then stop the skilled immigration.


Just thinking positive. That's all !!  And even if they are going to restrict to 300 invites as always, No issues , I have reapplied ACS last week to add 5 more points for experience, which makes my score 75. I hope with that I can get invite and Finally nothing works out will take 190 provided they approve it , But what can they do with just 300 invites, I am sure they will increase it. Let's see what happens this month. Eagerly waiting.


----------



## Love thind (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi seniors,
I am going to apply my eoi on 02/02/2018.
Anzsco code 261311 
Points 70
Can anyone please tell me that how long do I have to wait for 189 invitation.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Love thind (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi seniors,
I am going to apply my eoi on 02/02/2018.
Anzsco code 261311 ( analyst programmer)
Points 70
Can anyone please tell me that how long do I have to wait for 189 invitation.
Thanks in advance[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sumankarki (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello everyone
I submitted my eoi with 70 points for non pro rata on 29th jan 2018, when can i expect my invitation for 189 or 190 NSW, do you guys have any idea?


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Sumankarki said:


> Hello everyone
> I submitted my eoi with 70 points for non pro rata on 29th jan 2018, when can i expect my invitation for 189 or 190 NSW, do you guys have any idea?


Hi,

No one can predict when will you get invited. All the best

Thanks


----------



## niko2222 (Jan 8, 2018)

If you edit your eoi does that put you at the back of que?


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

niko2222 said:


> If you edit your eoi does that put you at the back of que?


Depends on what you are doing.

Fact 1: When you edit, the DEO changes to the date you submit the edited version.

Fact 2 : If your editing did not increase any points, you will go back to the queau of the other candidates you share the points.

Fact 3: If your editing increase your points, then you will be moved ahead of the queau to the one whose candidates share equal points. But you will be behind everyone else WHO SHARE THE SAME CURRENT points with you but submitted earlier.

Make sense?


----------



## niko2222 (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes that makes sense. thanks for responding.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

loading254 said:


> Depends on what you are doing.
> 
> Fact 1: When you edit, the DEO changes to the date you submit the edited version.
> 
> ...




Any editing which does not result in a change of points does not change your date of effect. It remains the same as earlier
Any change in points in the EOI, due to any reason whatsoever , will reset the date of effect to the date the points changed

For the purpose of calculating the eligibility for invites, it is the date of effect which is taken into consideration and not the original date of submission 

Higher points will always beat lower points irrespective of when the application was lodged
In equal points, earlier application will beat later date application 

Cheers


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Any editing which does not result in a change of points does not change your date of effect. It remains the same as earlier
> Any change in points in the EOI, due to any reason whatsoever , will reset the date of effect to the date the points changed
> 
> For the purpose of calculating the eligibility for invites, it is the date of effect which is taken into consideration and not the original date of submission
> ...


Editing speling of applicants NAME or adding a new visa subclass will also change the DOE i think


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mitsi said:


> Hi,
> 
> No one can predict when will you get invited. All the best
> 
> Thanks


I agree as of now, no one can.

To add however, technically, if the number of ITAs would be steady we sort be able to, but not at this stage.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Any editing which does not result in a change of points does not change your date of effect. It remains the same as earlier
> Any change in points in the EOI, due to any reason whatsoever , will reset the date of effect to the date the points changed
> 
> For the purpose of calculating the eligibility for invites, it is the date of effect which is taken into consideration and not the original date of submission
> ...


What kind of an Agent have I chosen, He said Date of submission would be taken for consideration. After googling I came to know DOE is the criteria.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> What kind of an Agent have I chosen, He said Date of submission would be taken for consideration. After googling I came to know DOE is the criteria.


I presume he is based out if India ?

Looking members comments like this, I seriously think of becoming a migration agent

Cheers


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

purnamani1 said:


> Thought of taking 20 from PTE? Makes your chance to get picked for 189 in next invite itself.


I have 70(189) and 75(190) points with PTE-10. I don't think so AUS will consider pte only. Even who has 70 points with PTE-20 they will not get it because the current trend is now who has 75 points they will get it for 189 and 190.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

newbienz said:


> I presume he is based out if India ?
> 
> Looking members comments like this, I seriously think of becoming a migration agent
> 
> Cheers


You can be a very good migration agent and a successful one... The way you are helping people on board its simply amazing and helps people like me to have clarification on many things... Thanks again


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> You can be a very good migration agent and a successful one... The way you are helping people on board its simply amazing and helps people like me to have clarification on many things... Thanks again


I doubt I will be successful 
I am too strict and blunt
I don’t sugar coat or hide bad news and keep giving false hopes to members
Nor do I stretch the rules to allow application to be submitted

Very few applicants would really like to pay for such an agent

Cheers


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Umarchodhary said:


> Editing speling of applicants NAME or adding a new visa subclass will also change the DOE i think


yep, not sure about the name, but someone has changed the visa subclass, and his DOE has changed as well. So it's not completely about the points, I suggest submit a new EOI if it's for a different visa subclass, dont take the risk.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bb8 said:


> yep, not sure about the name, but someone has changed the visa subclass, and his DOE has changed as well. So it's not completely about the points, I suggest submit a new EOI if it's for a different visa subclass, dont take the risk.


changing your points will change your DOE - info such as name will not, as far as confirmed by many users here. 

Subclass - in theory in might, but safe workaround can be: create separate EOI.


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Can anyone just confirm if you are able to login to skillselect? An error pops up for me


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> Can anyone just confirm if you are able to login to skillselect? An error pops up for me


Yes i can man.. try clearing your cache

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

yurigeorge said:


> Yes i can man.. try clearing your cache
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Cleared..works now.. Cheers


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> changing your points will change your DOE - info such as name will not, as far as confirmed by many users here.
> 
> Subclass - in theory in might, but safe workaround can be: create separate EOI.


I'm sure changing visa subclass will change the DOE, coz someone I knew already done this, and his DOE changed...there's no way to change it back to the original DOE, that's really bad. 
But I'm wondering who will incorrectly type their names...or someone trying to do some tricks like change someone else's EOI to theirs in order to get a earlier DOE? Is that possible?
...so many loopholes in EOI system...I'm sure many invitations were wasted every year...


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> changing your points will change your DOE - info such as name will not, as far as confirmed by many users here.
> 
> Subclass - in theory in might, but safe workaround can be: create separate EOI.


actually, if that's possible, I'm thinking maybe someone already made this a business, like selling EOI with a early DOE. they can create 100 fake EOI, and suspend it, then when someone wanna buy it, they can sell the EOI to them...is that the reason why someone creating so many fake EOI in the system? hope I'm thinking too much...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bb8 said:


> actually, if that's possible, I'm thinking maybe someone already made this a business, like selling EOI with a early DOE. they can create 100 fake EOI, and suspend it, then when someone wanna buy it, they can sell the EOI to them...is that the reason why someone creating so many fake EOI in the system? hope I'm thinking too much...


You are thinking too much

Your date of effect cannot be earlier then the date of your skills assessement and PTE score

So any applicant who tries to back date his application, will be in serious trouble under this rule

Cheers


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You are thinking too much
> 
> Your date of effect cannot be earlier then the date of your skills assessement and PTE score
> 
> ...


I wonder what will happen if someone's PTE is expiring and they take PTE again but overall points do not change. Now in this case PTE date will be after DOE.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You are thinking too much
> 
> Your date of effect cannot be earlier then the date of your skills assessement and PTE score
> 
> ...


actually I agree with u, coz I read some cases about the things u r talking about, it wont be a problem for me coz I get my skills assessment result way earlier than my current EOI. 

But I dont know whether u noticed, some of us discussed this issue in the Jan EOI thread. under current situation, someone is thinking about transfer their current EOI under accountant to auditor, I did my skill assessment for both accountant and auditor at the same time, so it wont bother me. but there're some people havent done their auditor skill assessment before, I think even if they get invited, when CO check their documents, it's highly possible they'll be rejected because their date of skill assessment is later than the DOE, but in Jan thread, someone said it wont be a problem, u only need to get all the points related documents done before the date u r invited. 

I'm still not sure about this, but I highly recommend everyone reading this thread to be very careful about this kind of transfer...it's not only about wasting a invitation, it's also about the possibility u'll be rejected...

thx for ur reply btw


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for February 2018 &gt;&gt;*



Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I wonder what will happen if someone's PTE is expiring and they take PTE again but overall points do not change. Now in this case PTE date will be after DOE.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




You will need to put new exam date. 

Your EOI cant be earlier than exam date. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I wonder what will happen if someone's PTE is expiring and they take PTE again but overall points do not change. Now in this case PTE date will be after DOE.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I think there's only very little possibility that this situation will happen, coz the valid time for EOI and PTE are both 2 years, if u get a higher score in PTE, I dont think anyone will wait any longer to update their EOI, so if u already have a EOI, it'll definitely expire before ur PTE result expires. if u dont have a EOI at the moment, I think most people will have 60 points if they score over 65 in PTE, so most time they will submit the EOI at the same time when they get the results from PTE. in that case, their EOI and PTE will expire after 2 years simultaneously. 

Even if someone do have a PTE score date after the DOE, only if the two PTE scores are both genuine, I think they can explain this to CO. 

It wont be a problem


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

My mate entered wrong PTE date on his EOI. It was the day he mistyped, 26/06 instead of 25/06. Literally a day, and he got invited and later his PR application was rejected on that ground. The CO advised him to submit EOI again with correct dates. Now he is waiting for eternity for his turn with 65 points. So yeah DIBP is really strict about these things irrespective of whether it's a genuine mistake or not.


----------



## Goodluck1512 (Jan 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You are thinking too much
> 
> Your date of effect cannot be earlier then the date of your skills assessement and PTE score
> 
> ...


Tony replied to this question in january thread. He said you can switch if the date in your skill assessment is earlier than your invitation date. Doesnt matter with your DOE. Either he is wrong or you are.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Pathpk said:


> My mate entered wrong PTE date on his EOI. It was the day he mistyped, 26/06 instead of 25/06. Literally a day, and he got invited and later his PR application was rejected on that ground. The CO advised him to submit EOI again with correct dates. Now he is waiting for eternity for his turn with 65 points. So yeah DIBP is really strict about these things irrespective of whether it's a genuine mistake or not.




Thats correct there a few cases rejected based on the test date... here on the forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Goodluck1512 said:


> Tony replied to this question in january thread. He said you can switch if the date in your skill assessment is earlier than your invitation date. Doesnt matter with your DOE. Either he is wrong or you are.




Ha! I think Tony is correct re assessment, the rule is your assessment and English test should be before ITA date. 

Some were refused because their date was later than ITA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> My mate entered wrong PTE date on his EOI. It was the day he mistyped, 26/06 instead of 25/06. Literally a day, and he got invited and later his PR application was rejected on that ground. The CO advised him to submit EOI again with correct dates. Now he is waiting for eternity for his turn with 65 points. So yeah DIBP is really strict about these things irrespective of whether it's a genuine mistake or not.


god...I need to check all my details again...that's horrible...I thought we can explain this only if we are not doing this intentionally...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bb8 said:


> god...I need to check all my details again...that's horrible...I thought we can explain this only if we are not doing this intentionally...




Please see above, i dont the story is correct. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> My mate entered wrong PTE date on his EOI. It was the day he mistyped, 26/06 instead of 25/06. Literally a day, and he got invited and later his PR application was rejected on that ground. The CO advised him to submit EOI again with correct dates. Now he is waiting for eternity for his turn with 65 points. So yeah DIBP is really strict about these things irrespective of whether it's a genuine mistake or not.


btw, ur mate's incorrect PTE date is later or earlier than his invitation date? I think this can be a example for someone considering making some changes without changing the points...


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Please see above, i dont the story is correct.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what do u mean? I dont get it...

btw, if the PTE score date and the DOE is on the same date, do we need to prove the actual time we receive the results or not? coz I updated my PTE scores immediately when I got it...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Goodluck1512 said:


> Tony replied to this question in january thread. He said you can switch if the date in your skill assessment is earlier than your invitation date. Doesnt matter with your DOE. Either he is wrong or you are.


The member is free to believe whomsoever he thinks is correct

I do not in what context Tony has said that, if at all

I know the context in which I said that date of effect cannot be earlier then the date of PTE and skills assessment and still stand by it

Cheers


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

going through all the recent posts makes me slightly skeptical about the chances of getting the invitation with 75 pts.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

bb8 said:


> what do u mean? I dont get it...
> 
> btw, if the PTE score date and the DOE is on the same date, do we need to prove the actual time we receive the results or not? coz I updated my PTE scores immediately when I got it...


You need to put the PTE test date, not the result date. The test date will be anyway min 24 hrs earlier less than the result day. So 1 day gap will be there for PTE and DOE in your case.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The member is free to believe whomsoever he thinks is correct
> 
> I do not in what context Tony has said that, if at all
> 
> ...


In ideal case yes, but the current stupid system is letting to put fake details of PTE and update later once done with PTE. Apparently, its a good thing if CO reject such EOIs.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> My mate entered wrong PTE date on his EOI. It was the day he mistyped, 26/06 instead of 25/06. Literally a day, and he got invited and later his PR application was rejected on that ground. The CO advised him to submit EOI again with correct dates. Now he is waiting for eternity for his turn with 65 points. So yeah DIBP is really strict about these things irrespective of whether it's a genuine mistake or not.


This may not be the actual reason. Unintentional human errors are always accepted. The applicant must have tried some tampering with the date or result, the DOE must have been earlier by a day or something. Some applicant file the EOI on the same day they take the test with confidence without waiting for the results.


----------



## Rangasuga (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi all
I am planning to apply 189 and 190 (VIC & NSW).
My occupation is Chef(351311). I have 7 years of experience in same filed and full of overseas experience. 

So
Age 30
Edu 15
Exp 10
Lang 10

Can i hope to get an invitation from the DIBP?
really need some advice from experts

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bala_cptc (Sep 17, 2016)

*Need advice*

Hi,
Few questions, 
My company got acquired by another one, my position/roles & responsibilities are same, do I need to update my EOI ? 
I will be getting addition 5 points this month as my experience moving from 5 to 8.In Skillselect, Points will increase automatically ? Do I need to update anything ?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## chinmaypalnitkar (May 25, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

Need guidance on filling EOI based on my ACS received. 


ANZSCO: 261311: 

I have total 9 years of experience from Jul 2008 till date. 
ACS calculated my relevant Experience starting Jul 2012 (as my BE was in Electronics but experience is in IT): 

"The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code." 

Now while submitting EOI Should I put my Experience Starting Jul 2008 or starting Jul 2012 ? 

Please help in clarification. 

Thanks,
CP


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bala_cptc said:


> Hi,
> Few questions,
> My company got acquired by another one, my position/roles & responsibilities are same, do I need to update my EOI ?
> I will be getting addition 5 points this month as my experience moving from 5 to 8.In Skillselect, Points will increase automatically ? Do I need to update anything ?
> ...


Edit the EOI and close the current job entry
Start a new entry with the new company name and leave the TO DATE blank
The system will automatically bump you up by 5 points as and when you become eligible 

I am presuming that you are confident that you and are claiming points for experience beyond the assessment date as per rules 

Cheers


----------



## scorpioyas (Nov 13, 2017)

chinmaypalnitkar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need guidance on filling EOI based on my ACS received.
> 
> ...


As per ACS letter you can claim points for experience starting from August 2012.


----------



## chinmaypalnitkar (May 25, 2015)

Thanks Scorpoiyas, 

So Should I only add experience starting Aug 2012 in EOI? Is it wrong to put my experience starting from when I started. Is it possible that they may reject my application by doing so ?

Thanks


----------



## chinmaypalnitkar (May 25, 2015)

Thanks Scorpoiyas, 

So Should I only add experience starting Aug 2012 in EOI? Is it wrong to put my experience starting from when I started. Is it possible that they may reject my application by doing so ?

Thanks


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

I need your suggestion.

How much do you think DOE matter for State sponsorship??

I have recently changed my ANZSCO code, from 254499 to 254421. But my points haven't been changed.
Now I Don't know whether to submit new EOI for state or edit the old EOi? 

Some people had told me that my old EOI would have already been rejected from state so better to submit new EOI. It might give fresh look to State. However, if DOE matters, Submitting new EOI of new DOE will be stupidness. 

Please suggest me what should i do. 


Thanks  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need your suggestion.
> 
> ...


DOE has no value in state sponsorship 
States are free to choose any applicant to issue preinvite irrespective of points or submission date, and they usually do

You can try a new EOI a fresh application getting rid of all the old baggage under 190

Cheers


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> DOE has no value in state sponsorship
> 
> States are free to choose any applicant to issue preinvite irrespective of points or submission date, and they usually do
> 
> ...




So do you reckon me to withdraw my old EOI as soon as I submit new one?? Or should I just suspend it as a back up for future in case they care for DOE??

What do you reckon me bro??

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chinmaypalnitkar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need guidance on filling EOI based on my ACS received.
> 
> ...


The correct process is :

Enter the employment from July 2008 to 31 July 2012 and mark it as NON relevant
Then enter the employment from 1st august 2012 but this time mark it as relevant 
Continue this process till you reach the assessment date

If you want to claim points for experience beyond the assessment date then leave the TO DATE blank in the last job entry else close the entry on the assessment date 
Then start a fresh entry from the next date and leave the TO DATE blank and again mark it as NON relevant

Cheers


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi newbienz,

I have 2 queries.

I have applied for EOI on 22/12/2017

Code: 263311
Points 65 - 189
Points 70 - 190 NSW

I know its unpredictable, but What date should i expect for eoi for telecom engineer?

And

If i want to increase my 5 points by adding spouse. She has same education that i have, but have 0 expirience. Is it possible to get extra 5 points by assesing just education? Or expirience is mandatory?

Please suggest


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amarsandhu said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> I have 2 queries.
> 
> ...


I don’t predict invites

Experience per se is not necessary for claiming spouse points
But she cannot get a positive assessment unless she has at least 2 years experience to meet the AQF

Cheers


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

*EOI Information*

Hi Seniors,

For English language information in EOI, what is the test reference number that has to be fill in? Is it test taker ID or Registration ID? 

I used test taker ID as reference number? If it's wrong and I have to edit it, does it change the DOE?


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

Ok thanks for quick response.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hakim92 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> For English language information in EOI, what is the test reference number that has to be fill in? Is it test taker ID or Registration ID?
> 
> I used test taker ID as reference number? If it's wrong and I have to edit it, does it change the DOE?


It’s wrong
You have to use the registration I’d 
I have presumed you are talking about PTEA

Editing EOI will not change the DOE

Cheers


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

HI newbienz,

Yes, I am. Thanks for the reply


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The correct process is :
> 
> Enter the employment from July 2008 to 31 July 2012 and mark it as NON relevant
> Then enter the employment from 1st august 2012 but this time mark it as relevant
> ...




Hi newbienz,

In my case, I can’t claim any points for experience as they are all deducted for ACS assessment. 

Do I still need to enter my employment although it can’t be claimed on SkillSelect and mark it as non relevant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

foxes said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> In my case, I can’t claim any points for experience as they are all deducted for ACS assessment.
> 
> ...


YES

Cheers


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

Wondering why there is no update on Skillselect website on upcoming round and the statistics on the previous rounds, even Iscah is also silent for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> YES
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



Thanks!

I have lodged my EOI few days ago. Will it affect my DOE if I enter the non relevant experience now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The correct process is :
> 
> Enter the employment from July 2008 to 31 July 2012 and mark it as NON relevant
> Then enter the employment from 1st august 2012 but this time mark it as relevant
> ...


"Then start a fresh entry from the next date and leave the TO DATE blank and again mark it as NON relevant"
If we mark it as Non relevant will the system consider it for points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sravs448 said:


> "Then start a fresh entry from the next date and leave the TO DATE blank and again mark it as NON relevant"
> If we mark it as Non relevant will the system consider it for points?


NO

Cheers


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Edit the EOI and close the current job entry
> Start a new entry with the new company name and leave the TO DATE blank
> The system will automatically bump you up by 5 points as and when you become eligible
> 
> ...


"Start a new entry with the new company name and leave the TO DATE blank"
Should we mart it relevant or NON relevant?
Do we need to get reassessment from ACS again?


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

sethu.it2000 said:


> Wondering why there is no update on Skillselect website on upcoming round and the statistics on the previous rounds, even Iscah is also silent for the past 2 weeks.


I wish to know that too and the utter silence from Iscah is worrying. 

If anyone here works for the DHA, please rain your mercy upon us :heh:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sravs448 said:


> "Start a new entry with the new company name and leave the TO DATE blank"
> Should we mart it relevant or NON relevant?
> Do we need to get reassessment from ACS again?


If you want to claim points beyond assessment date with precautions , read my thread, the link is given in my signature 

Cheers


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Any editing which does not result in a change of points does not change your date of effect. It remains the same as earlier
> Any change in points in the EOI, due to any reason whatsoever , will reset the date of effect to the date the points changed
> 
> For the purpose of calculating the eligibility for invites, it is the date of effect which is taken into consideration and not the original date of submission
> ...


Hi newbienz,

I just added my non-related work experience onto SkillSelect, hence not changing total points.

However, my DOE is changed too


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Any confirmation regarding 17 jan round results and next round date?


----------



## h1b2pr (Jan 21, 2018)

Why there are no draws after Jan 3rd? And also it shows next round will be on 17th Jan, which is already passed. Don't they update on time?


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

Welcome! You'll get used to it 



h1b2pr said:


> Why there are no draws after Jan 3rd? And also it shows next round will be on 17th Jan, which is already passed. Don't they update on time?


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

This trend is becoming extremely concerning and the lack of response from anyone on the matter isn't exactly mind easing. They could at least put out some sort of announcement about what is going on.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

foxes said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> I just added my non-related work experience onto SkillSelect, hence not changing total points.
> 
> However, my DOE is changed too


There are 3 dates in the system
Date of submission
Date of last editing
Date of effect

Are you sure that you are looking at the date of effect only ?

Moreover, you have nothing much to be sad about
The consequences of not adding the data would have been much higher then a change in the DOE

Cheers


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Got NSW SS now. Points 75 (with SS) non pro rata

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

kiasuvivek said:


> Got NSW SS now. Points 75 (with SS) non pro rata
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Congratulations man. What was your job code and date of eoi?


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

bb8 said:


> actually I agree with u, coz I read some cases about the things u r talking about, it wont be a problem for me coz I get my skills assessment result way earlier than my current EOI.
> 
> But I dont know whether u noticed, some of us discussed this issue in the Jan EOI thread. under current situation, someone is thinking about transfer their current EOI under accountant to auditor, I did my skill assessment for both accountant and auditor at the same time, so it wont bother me. but there're some people havent done their auditor skill assessment before, I think even if they get invited, when CO check their documents, it's highly possible they'll be rejected because their date of skill assessment is later than the DOE, but in Jan thread, someone said it wont be a problem, u only need to get all the points related documents done before the date u r invited.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's is the only reason I have applied for a new ACS just to add 5 points for experience. Didn't want to take a chance in this, and will update my EOI only after new ACS results. I think in current era it better to stay on safer side and wait than lose.


----------



## OldMoose (Jul 28, 2017)

Hoping, wishing and praying non pro rata list moves in the next invitation round .....


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Arun1981 said:


> Congratulations man. What was your job code and date of eoi?


Sorry it's just a pre invite. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Got NSW pre-invite today.


DOE= 5th Jan 2018: 190 = 75 : 489 = 80
Comp Networks


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There are 3 dates in the system
> Date of submission
> Date of last editing
> Date of effect
> ...


Oh now I see what you mean!

Thanks heaps


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

loading254 said:


> Got NSW pre-invite today.
> 
> 
> DOE= 5th Jan 2018: 190 = 75 : 489 = 80
> Comp Networks


congratulations bro what are your PTE score and ANZSCO code?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

loading254 said:


> Got NSW pre-invite today.
> 
> 
> DOE= 5th Jan 2018: 190 = 75 : 489 = 80
> Comp Networks




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Thank you all team members/expats for indirectly helping me with Australian PR process without Agent.

Below are my timelines.

ACS Submitted: 26/11/2017 (for 261313).
ACS CO contacted for document attestation: 28/11/2017.
ACS with assessor: 29/11/2017
ACS suggested different ANZCO code:29/01/2018 (261111,261112)
ACS Final Report: 31/01/2018 (2 year deduction).
PTE Result: 26/01/2018 
EOI (189): submitted 31/01/2018--70 points
EOI (190) VIC/NSW: submitted 31/01/2018--75 points

Total Points:70 (Age 30,English 10,Exp 15, Education 15).


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> Thank you all team members/expats for indirectly helping me with Australian PR process without Agent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

ANZO 263111

PTE Score = 20 points( 79+ in All) 





venkat said:


> congratulations bro what are your PTE score and ANZSCO code?
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Thank You mate for your best wishes.


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

loading254 said:


> Got NSW pre-invite today.
> 
> 
> DOE= 5th Jan 2018: 190 = 75 : 489 = 80
> Comp Networks


What is the procedure after getting the Pre-Invite from NSW?

Thank you.


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

loading254 said:


> ANZO 263111
> 
> PTE Score = 20 points( 79+ in All)


Hi loading254,

Congrats on your invite, please update immitracker if you haven't done yet. thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaniltoraman said:


> What is the procedure after getting the Pre-Invite from NSW?
> 
> Thank you.


Submit the application, upload all the documents and pay the processing fees
Then wait patiently for any queries or final invite

The details are all given in the NSW website 

Cheers


----------



## What3v3r (Feb 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Submit the application, upload all the documents and pay the processing fees
> Then wait patiently for any queries or final invite


Hi, but what is the pre-invite? I thought you submit your EOI and await the invite and either you are invited or not. Is there another option?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

What3v3r said:


> Hi, but what is the pre-invite? I thought you submit your EOI and await the invite and either you are invited or not. Is there another option?


Pre-invite is a process to judge your candidature for state nomination where you will receive a link to upload your documents and prove yourself suitable for state sponsorship. Once state is hapy with your application they may invite you in your EOI or reject your request. you have to submit your documents within 14 days.

Most important document for pre invite is your CV, so please make it short, sweet and to the point. they prefer not more than 3 pages.

State may take 1 day to 2-3 months for decision on your invite.

This is only valid for 190 not for 189.

Expats correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

loading254 said:


> ANZO 263111
> 
> PTE Score = 20 points( 79+ in All)


Thanks your reply, I am also looking for pre-invite bro when they will give me I have no idea.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## Sumankarki (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello everyone, i need to apply my permenant residency for me and my wife, but my wife give pte exam on jan 25 2017, but my friend told me today that for dependent pte is valid for only 1year for dependent is that true, i am shocked to hear from my friend to hear , its clearly stated on pte expiry date is after 2year ..!! Does anybody know about this, if anybody could help me about this would be great
Thanks..!!


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Sumankarki said:


> Hello everyone, i need to apply my permenant residency for me and my wife, but my wife give pte exam on jan 25 2017, but my friend told me today that for dependent pte is valid for only 1year for dependent is that true, i am shocked to hear from my friend to hear , its clearly stated on pte expiry date is after 2year ..!! Does anybody know about this, if anybody could help me about this would be great
> Thanks..!!


Two scenarios:
1) when you are applying separate EOI of Wife. Then your score is valid for 2 years.

2) when you are applying for visa after invitation then below is the statement from home affair website:

"How can I prove I have functional English?

To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:

Point number 4.

A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing."

Choose your best scenario.

In both the cases your score is valid. So don't worry.

Best of luck


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Isnt there supposed to be an invitation round today? Anybody got an invitation?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

yurigeorge said:


> Isnt there supposed to be an invitation round today? Anybody got an invitation?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


1st and 3rd Wednesday of the month , But as Expats says "DIBP is unpredictable"


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Sumankarki said:


> Hello everyone, i need to apply my permenant residency for me and my wife, but my wife give pte exam on jan 25 2017, but my friend told me today that for dependent pte is valid for only 1year for dependent is that true, i am shocked to hear from my friend to hear , its clearly stated on pte expiry date is after 2year ..!! Does anybody know about this, if anybody could help me about this would be great
> Thanks..!!


No bro, it should valid 2 years not 1 year I also have my wife points as well. No worries don't listen to other words.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Friends,

Did anyone get the NSW invitations who applied 12/01/2018 and after this date? For software Engineer and developer programmer. Today I saw some of our friends got invitations.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

hi guys, anyone can share190 occupation website?

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

my point is as below, can anyone let me know for which procinces I can submit EOI?

Anzo : 26311
Age: 30
education : 15
experience: 10 6+
spouse: 5
English: 0 point
family in Melbourne : Brother Melbourne
total 60 pts
as far as I know Melbourne will not acceppt English 0 but I don't know about other provinces...
can someone help???

Thanks


Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> Pre-invite is a process to judge your candidature for state nomination where you will receive a link to upload your documents and prove yourself suitable for state sponsorship. Once state is hapy with your application they may invite you in your EOI or reject your request. you have to submit your documents within 14 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There is no such thing as pre invite. Please dont confuse people using incorrect terminology used by some members. 

You are INVITED to apply for state sponsorship. No such thing as pre-invited. 

As long as your info in your EOI is supported by documents and legitimate states dont refuse (you wont find a single refusal from NSW).

On average it takes 6 weeks for NSW. Vic takes longer. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> There is no such thing as pre invite. Please dont confuse people using incorrect terminology used by some members.
> 
> You are INVITED to apply for state sponsorship. No such thing as pre-invited.
> 
> ...


The use of the word Pre invite may not be grammatically correct, but this forum is not a school.
The primary objective of the forum is to share our experience with other members which may enable them to apply with ease

Any word which helps demonstrate clearly and at a glance at what stage the applicant is should be encouraged and not discouraged

I strongly urge the members to continue using the” preinvite “to indicate that they have received the invitation to apply and” invite “when the preinvite is accepted and the link to lodge the application in Immiaccount is sent by the state

Let the lone warrior be grammatically correct, if he chooses to be

Cheers


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi Newbiens
do you know if we can change our occupation code? fr sure we need to apply for new assessment but is it possible to submit EOI with new code?

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> The use of the word Pre invite may not be grammatically correct, but this forum is not a school.
> The primary objective of the forum is to share our experience with other members which may enable them to apply with ease
> 
> Any word which helps demonstrate clearly and at a glance at what stage the applicant is should be encouraged and not discouraged
> ...


I don't care about the grammatical correctness of the term, none of my business. 

The fundamental lack of understanding of the process and steps of Australian Immigration System is what behind usage of "preinvite". 

Almost every other post of yours causes confusion to members, examples: 

1. "quota has run out" (few hours back)
2. "IELTS results date should before DOE date" (should be valid before ITA received) 
3. "inform that wife is pregnant as it change in circumstances" (unless baby is born there is no factual change) 
4. "preinvite" (no such thing as preinvite)

....are all of the same origin. 


The process is simple: 

1. EOI
2. Invitation to apply for State Sponsorship
3. Approval of application for SS
4. ITA
5. Lodgement of visa
6. Grant 

stop confusing members.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I don't care about the grammatical correctness of the term, none of my business.
> 
> The fundamental lack of understanding of the process and steps of Australian Immigration System is what behind usage of "preinvite".
> 
> ...


1. Please read the complete thread to understand what I said. I simply corrected the member on his information about Australian year. I did not mention anything about quotas

2. I still stand by it. You cannot lodge an EOI before you complete your English tests. 
If the date of your English test is later then the date of effect, it clearly means that you lodged the EOI prior to getting your English tests results.
The only exception is, if your previous test result has expired and you are simply taking the test to renew the validity

3. You have declared in the medical form given to the department when applying for medical test that the applicant is not pregnant. 
As this situation has changed, I am of the opinion that this has to be informed to the CO. I tell members that this is what I would have done in these circumstances, what to do or not do they can decide for themselves 
I always believe in the theory to err on the side of caution and all my posts reflect the same

4. There are many terms which did not exist earlier, but are now in common use because those terms allowed the people to communicate better
I have coined pre invite to facilitate easy communication between members without any misunderstanding on the stage of applicant.
Earlier the members were getting wrong answers as the stage was not sure, but with this it becomes crystal clear to even a person who has just joined the forum

It is not me , but you who want to confuse by insisting that everybody stop using Preinvite because you don’t want it to be used
I am confident that members will continue to Use the term despite you correcting each and every post using it 

None of my comments you mentioned were wrong although you tried to distort them and make them seem wrong
The members are more then competent to see through your designs 

The forum does not work on your diktats and as you said yourself, you have no business to stop anyone from using a term that they want to express their question 


Cheers


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

meldney said:


> You need to put the PTE test date, not the result date. The test date will be anyway min 24 hrs earlier less than the result day. So 1 day gap will be there for PTE and DOE in your case.


make sense, I think I'll be ok since I updated the results after I actually got it


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello newbienz,

Good day friend, I need some suggestions from you, I have 75 points NSW and VIC, 189 - 70 points with PTE- 10 points Can I expect this month. Give me some suggestions how much time should I wait.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

venkat said:


> Hello newbienz,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




190 nsw is the best bet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

venkat said:


> No bro, it should valid 2 years not 1 year I also have my wife points as well. No worries don't listen to other words.


Oh man,Are you sure about 2 years.
I think its valid for 3 years.
In EOI its saying 
"Has the client's partner undertaken an English language test within last 36 months? "


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KasunTharaka said:


> Oh man,Are you sure about 2 years.
> 
> I think its valid for 3 years.
> 
> ...




There regulations are different for functional English evidence and for main applicant as evidence of English. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

andreyx108b said:


> 190 nsw is the best bet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks your reply friend, Actually, I applied August 2017 with 60 points later I have updated 12/01/2018 with my wife 5 points and my PTE - 10 points. Can I expect this month ending because My ACS is going to expire coming August 2018?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

venkat said:


> Thanks your reply friend, Actually, I applied August 2017 with 60 points later I have updated 12/01/2018 with my wife 5 points and my PTE - 10 points. Can I expect this month ending because My ACS is going to expire coming August 2018?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would say before end of fin year you have a chance for both sc190 nsw or sc189. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> There regulations are different for functional English evidence and for main applicant as evidence of English.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi Andrey,

Thanks for the reply mate.
And in my case(when claiming partner pts) I'm correct write?
My wife's ielts is valid for 3 years right?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

andreyx108b said:


> I would say before end of fin year you have a chance for both sc190 nsw or sc189.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean to say coming June 2018 is it?


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> Thanks for the reply mate.
> And in my case(when claiming partner pts) I'm correct write?
> My wife's ielts is valid for 3 years right?


*That's how it is by law actually: *

An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I don't care about the grammatical correctness of the term, none of my business.
> 
> The fundamental lack of understanding of the process and steps of Australian Immigration System is what behind usage of "preinvite".
> 
> ...





newbienz said:


> 1. Please read the complete thread to understand what I said. I simply corrected the member on his information about Australian year. I did not mention anything about quotas
> 
> 2. I still stand by it. You cannot lodge an EOI before you complete your English tests.
> If the date of your English test is later then the date of effect, it clearly means that you lodged the EOI prior to getting your English tests results.
> ...



guyz,Guyz,

Here listen,I'm just a junior member, but I would like to interfere your argument and beg your pardon for this.

See, Both of you and Keeda,Tony...(apologies if i missed other seniors but all i know are them as seniors) are seniors members who doing tremendous job by helping others on this PR journey.
For all the queries asking by others who might not know the exact answers for them. But you will answer according to your knowledge and experience. Thats fine.
There are 2 type of answers.
1.The exact answer/solution as exactly mention in DIBP site which is not ambiguous.
2.The most apparent possible and logical answer you are think and would do by your experience. In this case if this answer wrong, and can someone pointed out with legal evidence that would be great. If not also it will be great because the listener who following that answer/solution will definitely double check that with mig. lawyer/agent before go for that solution.Thats the obvious, so no harm.

in both of the above cases people at least get to know something because of you guys.
I know all of the you seniors don't want to spent time in this forum by answering our silly questions coz you guyz are already done with this PR thing.You guyz obviously have your own business rather than helping to solving others doubts.
But still you guys are helping here because you think it's fair to help others who are trying make it to the Aus PR becoz you know things than others.
What I'm trying to say is, me and all of others in this forum are need you guys help/guidance. We are here in this forum to help each others.You senior guys are doing this mostly because you already done this.
Therefore stop arguing both of you.the forum need both of your expertise knowledge.
If some one know the better answer for some query rather than already provided one by any other senior person, its fine, nicely point that out.
And Andrey, you doing tremendous job by keep maintaining 'Myimmitracker' which helps to estimate their many more stages like, ACS,invitation,Grants etc. for all over the world. with all due respect dude, if the 'pre-invite' word easily distinguish the people who waiting for invite or final State sponsorship and also others would like to accept that word, let it go buddy.

Not always people getting the exact correct answer they looking for, sometimes nobody know it exactly, even DIBP.
But you guyz are giving at least some sense about it which other ordinary expats do not know.
So we need both of you here, and let it go and lets stay calm. 
No worries..


----------



## Last_Jedi (Dec 11, 2017)

Hey everyone, 

I need a clarification in regards to my employment section in the EOI. So i did my assessment for my PY, Master's and Bachelor's from ACS and the result is positive. Being said that I have started working since September last year till date. My initial DOE is on 5 Dec 2017 and updated on 20-Jan-2018.

My question is
> In the employment section in the EOI, I provided my employment details, and choose the option NO for "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation". It is because I did not assess my work, and I am clearly not claiming points for this employment. 

Additional information: The provided employment information in the EOI is a closely related skill nomination though. So my question is should i select NO or YES for the given field? 

> Is it better to provide this employment data or is it a safe bet to remove it completely? 

Thanks!


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

For All members:

My friend got invite from victoria and CO asked him to prove his financial stability i.e. 40000 AUD ( self +2 dependents) in his bank account from last 6 months. Unluckily he thought its a piece of cake and no one ask for this information. 

I know its 5 out of 100 cases, where they ask for the same but please make sure you fulfill this criteria.

His invite got rejected and he lost his initial money. I am not sure he is blacklisted or not (will update you regarding the same).

So please take decision accordingly for state nominations.


----------



## ismaileltahawy (May 17, 2017)

SunV said:


> For All members:
> 
> My friend got invite from victoria and CO asked him to prove his financial stability i.e. 40000 AUD ( self +2 dependents) in his bank account from last 6 months. Unluckily he thought its a piece of cake and no one ask for this information.
> 
> ...


should it be cash only as a prove of fund ? can the assets like flat or car used as a prove if it worth the required finances ?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

ismaileltahawy said:


> should it be cash only as a prove of fund ? can the assets like flat or car used as a prove if it worth the required finances ?


I am really not sure what all can be considered as an asset may be senior expats can elaborate this I don't want to pass wrong info.

For myself I made it sure that I have sufficient funds in my bank account.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

SunV said:


> For All members:
> 
> My friend got invite from victoria and CO asked him to prove his financial stability i.e. 40000 AUD ( self +2 dependents) in his bank account from last 6 months. Unluckily he thought its a piece of cake and no one ask for this information.
> 
> ...


Wow. Thanks for the info. Any idea if there is any similar regulation for NSW? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

kiasuvivek said:


> Wow. Thanks for the info. Any idea if there is any similar regulation for NSW?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Not required for NSW as per below link.

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

SunV said:


> Not required for NSW as per below link.
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190


Thanks 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## minhphuong0401 (Sep 5, 2017)

Last_Jedi said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I need a clarification in regards to my employment section in the EOI. So i did my assessment for my PY, Master's and Bachelor's from ACS and the result is positive. Being said that I have started working since September last year till date. My initial DOE is on 5 Dec 2017 and updated on 20-Jan-2018.
> 
> ...


1. You should select NO
2. I'm not so sure if you should remove it or not. In my opinion, leaving it here will have no harm


----------



## hopebest (Jan 27, 2018)

Hello All,

I have applied for software engineer occupation with 75 points. I have received an invitation from NSW and I have one week to decide. Shall I wait for next round for 189 invitation? What would be chances of getting selected in 189 and any idea when next round will happen? Experts pls suggest.

Thanks.


----------



## kapkap07 (May 9, 2016)

Hi kind fellows,

I have applied for EOI back in Dec 1st week with 65 points for 263311 (Telecom Engineer). Now that I got a superior English points, my agent has lodged a new EOI with 75 points on Feb 1st. 

I have some noob queries, could you guys pls answer these:

1. Is it better to lodge a new EOI than updating the old one? I am assuming applicants with earlier lodgement date would be invited first! 

2. My student visa is expiring on 15th March, can I wait until March 1st week round for the invite going by the current trend? (Basically, what are my chances of getting invited in next 2 or 3 rounds?)

TIA!!


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

kapkap07 said:


> Hi kind fellows,
> 
> I have applied for EOI back in Dec 1st week with 65 points for 263311 (Telecom Engineer). Now that I got a superior English points, my agent has lodged a new EOI with 75 points on Feb 1st.
> 
> ...




With 75 points you should get invited in next round which is expected on February 7 mostly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varun.chauhan (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello All,

Need some advice on my EOI. My ACS was positive and mentioned that my experience post Jan 2010 is relevant experience (they had deducted 2 years from 2008 - 2010). I filed my EOI in November with 70 points with below work history details. 

Company - A 
Relevant Experience - No
10/01/2008 to 31/01/2010 

Company - A 
Relevant Experience - Yes
01/02/2010 to 20/11/2010 

Company - B
Relevant Experience - Yes
22/11/2010 to 18/05/2012 

Company - C
Relevant Experience - Yes
28/05/2012 to 11/06/2016

Company - D
Relevant Experience - Yes
14/06/2016 to (Till Present so left blank)

On filing my EOI, I received 10 points for my work experience. Now I was assuming that from February 2018 my relevant experience would be 8 years hence my points will automatically increase to 15 points. However, this hasn't yet happened on my EOI. Am I missing something here? or do I have to manually perform a step for my points to be updated? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

varun.chauhan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Need some advice on my EOI. My ACS was positive and mentioned that my experience post Jan 2010 is relevant experience (they had deducted 2 years from 2008 - 2010). I filed my EOI in November with 70 points with below work history details.
> 
> ...




There are gaps between company, 1,10 and 2 days. You should receive 5 pointer after Feb 13th.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Next round is my last hope for a normalized round. If the quota still remains at 300, I'll have to prepare for my imminent departure in full swing.
Just a tip for people here, don't wait for things to get better (or worse), do whatever it takes to clench any opportunity - Naati, PY, regional studies, anything.

I feel broken but not beaten.

For now I'm just enjoying my last days here with some cool beer and beautiful sunsets. Good luck to all! A long road lies ahead.


----------



## nakhter (Feb 4, 2018)

Brother, it depends when you applied for 189. A good suggestion, secure 190 and then think about 189.


----------



## nakhter (Feb 4, 2018)

Brother, it depends when you applied for 189. A good suggestion, secure 190 and then think about 189.
QUOTE=hopebest;13970178]Hello All,

I have applied for software engineer occupation with 75 points. I have received an invitation from NSW and I have one week to decide. Shall I wait for next round for 189 invitation? What would be chances of getting selected in 189 and any idea when next round will happen? Experts pls suggest.

Thanks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## nakhter (Feb 4, 2018)

This is something I heard first time. I have not seen any requirements like this before for 190. Anyways thanks for info because it will help the aspirants to get prepared for such things in future.


SunV said:


> For All members:
> 
> 
> My friend got invite from victoria and CO asked him to prove his financial stability i.e. 40000 AUD ( self +2 dependents) in his bank account from last 6 months. Unluckily he thought its a piece of cake and no one ask for this information.
> ...


----------



## nakhter (Feb 4, 2018)

Anyone having an idea of invitation for a production engineer, with 70 points, EOI on Jan 8


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kapkap07 said:


> Hi kind fellows,
> 
> I have applied for EOI back in Dec 1st week with 65 points for 263311 (Telecom Engineer). Now that I got a superior English points, my agent has lodged a new EOI with 75 points on Feb 1st.
> 
> ...


1. It does not matter. In both cases, your date of effect is changed to the current date, so why enter all the data again and maybe make a mistake in entering it.
Those with 75 points earlier then you would be invited first

2. I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nakhter said:


> Anyone having an idea of invitation for a production engineer, with 70 points, EOI on Jan 8


current cut off is for engineers (which i guess you are):

2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers	75	02/01/2018 11:00 pm

Is 75... so it maybe a long wait. 

Important to see how the rounds go.


----------



## cleojames10 (Aug 4, 2017)

Points : 70
Applied for 189 on Nov 21st 2017. 261313.
With the current pace of invitations, when can I hope for an invitation?

After seeing the NSW 190 response, maybe I should think of investing in 190 as well??

Regards,
Cleo


----------



## Meysam270 (Jul 16, 2015)

Umarchodhary said:


> Editing speling of applicants NAME or adding a new visa subclass will also change the DOE i think


yes it does. I was thinking it only will be changed by increasing or decreasing the points, but when I changed my typo the DOE changed too!!


----------



## Meysam270 (Jul 16, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> changing your points will change your DOE - info such as name will not, as far as confirmed by many users here.


Mine changed when I fixed my typo!!


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Meysam270 said:


> Mine changed when I fixed my typo!!




I used to think like that too. But check this post out



newbienz said:


> There are 3 dates in the system
> Date of submission
> Date of last editing
> Date of effect
> ...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## am212312412 (Feb 4, 2018)

Test


----------



## am212312412 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and would require a clarification on how to fill the Work Experience in EOI. I got the following in my ACS assessment:

The following employment after December 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates:11/07 - 03/12 – 4 year(s) 4 month(s)
Dates:03/12 - 01/16 – 3 year(s) 10 month(s)
Dates:03/16 - 11/17 – 1 year(s) 9 month(s)

Initially I had filled the complete experience in EOI and marked it as relevant to the nominated occupation (details below):
Dates:11/07 - 03/12
Dates:03/12 - 01/16 
Dates:03/16 - 11/17 

After realizing the mistake, now I have updated my EOI and have mentioned only the experience as positively assessed by ACS.
Dates:01/10 - 03/12
Dates:03/12 - 01/16 
Dates:03/16 - 11/17

There has been no change in the effective points and DOE. 

I just want to know, is it mandatory to mention the experience before 01/10 and mark it as not related to the nominated occupation? 
Also, just updating the current EOI is ok or do i need to withdraw this EOI and submit a brand new EOI?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

am212312412 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and would require a clarification on how to fill the Work Experience in EOI. I got the following in my ACS assessment:
> 
> ...




Please check what is your Skills ket date after which your experience can be claimed 

My agent only mentioned 3 past employments in EOI (going back 5 years or so), all relevant. In the visa form and the form 80 i have mentioned all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for February 2018 &gt;&gt;*



Meysam270 said:


> Mine changed when I fixed my typo!!




What did you change? 

Your doe wobt change, however, last edit date will, it has nothing to do with doe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocco2d (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi All,

i'm just curious on your thoughts on my application as it seems to be taking a long time.
I submitted my EOI on 01/11/2017 having 75 points. (General Accountant)

Have yet to receive any comments from the immigration.

Any info perchance?

Thanks


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

18th Jan results have been published on Skillselect, with the announcement of next round on 7th February. However, it's a sad news once again that quota for 7th February is unknown. We can guess that it will be almost similar to previous round. 
DIBP has been crazy once again !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

*RPL Information*

Hi Everyone,
I am looking for help on writing my RPL. It is required to mention about 2 projects, one in the last 2 years and other in the last 5 years.

Can it be possible that both of them are in last two years? has anyone tried such combination with a positive ACS assessment?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
DVS


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

*7th Feb*

:fingerscrossed: :boxing:


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> 18th Jan results have been published on Skillselect, with the announcement of next round on 7th February. However, it's a sad news once again that quota for 7th February is unknown. We can guess that it will be almost similar to previous round.
> DIBP has been crazy once again !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I know waiting for EOI being picked for invitation is really frustrating.
But if I am not wrong, the ceiling and invitation depends on the job market conditions of listed skills. And if DIBP is reducing the invitation numbers in recent rounds, there must be some logical reason behind that, may be because of change in economy growth rate, not sure.
It’s better to wait from offshore with jobs than to be in Australia without a job and burning our savings and getting frustrated there in poor job market.
That’s just me being positive


----------



## Meysam270 (Jul 16, 2015)

foxes said:


> I used to think like that too. But check this post out


Yes I'm pretty sure. I missed a letter in my middle name and when I realised and fixed it my DOE changed as well as date of last update. I don't know how that happened since everyone says it won't change!!


----------



## Meysam270 (Jul 16, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> What did you change?
> 
> Your doe wobt change, however, last edit date will, it has nothing to do with doe.


I missed a letter in my name and fixed it. DOE changed when I did that!!


----------



## kiel.12 (Feb 5, 2018)

*Query*

Good day to everyone. I hope someone can get shed some light on my query.

I am planning to claim 5 points on skilled experience in Australia (1-2 years).
I will finish my 1 year contract soon where I worked on a PERMANENT PART TIME BASIS, 64HRS/FORTNIGHT (32HRS/WEEK, 4 8HRS SHIFT/WEEK) AS A GRADUATE NURSE. I hope I understand this right, I can claim this experience and points base on the first criteria written in this statement I directly copied and pasted from DHA:

"You can only claim skilled employment if:

-in the 10 years before you are invited to apply you COMPLETED AT LEAST 20 HOURS OF PAID WORK PER WEEK (this may be adjusted for shift or fly-in-fly-out workers) in your nominated occupation and/or a closely related occupation. 

-EITHER the authority undertaking your skills assessment states in the assessment that your employment is skilled (in your EOI, use the date stated in your assessment as your employment commencement date) or your employment experience meets the standards for skilled employment set by your assessing authority on their website."

I have looked into the ANMAC (they do skills assessment for nurses in Australia) criteria for crediting nursing experience in your ANMAC certificate and this is what they posted in their website in terms of crediting skilled employment:

"Work experience will be reported on your Letter of Determination if it meets either of the following criteria:

-A MINIMUM OF 12 MONTHS, FULL TIME EQUIVALENT, PAID AUSTRALIAN WORK EXPERIENCE"

If I go through ANMAC, they will not credit my one year experience because my contract was not full time but if I look at the criteria in DHA, I can claim my 1 year work experience right as long as I can provide all necessary documents to prove so (payslips, contract)?

I do not have to satisfy both criteria in DHA as it clearly says "EITHER" not "AND"

I need someone to verify this who is in the know and who actually was able to claim this point the same way as I was planning to. DHA clearly states EITHER so I only have to satisfy 1 of the 2 criteria to claim those points.

With how the invitations are going, I am desperate to get as much points as I can.

Thank you very much to whoever can clarify this. Greatly appreciated.

And goodluck to everyone!


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

7th-Feb. Will it bring happiness for more people or only less, its still unpredictable. For those who are all waiting, wishing you good luck!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Meysam270 said:


> I missed a letter in my name and fixed it. DOE changed when I did that!!


There are 3 dates in the system, and members tend to get confused between them
1. Date of submission
2. Date of last editing
3. Date of effect

1 will never change no matter what happens
So are you sure that the date of editing and date of effect , both have changed when you edited your name ?

Recheck and post

Cheers


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> 18th Jan results have been published on Skillselect, with the announcement of next round on 7th February. However, it's a sad news once again that quota for 7th February is unknown. We can guess that it will be almost similar to previous round.
> DIBP has been crazy once again !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think in the short term, the number of 300 won't change. The targeted visa granted gap might be filled with NZ stream. 
Many people I knew has gone home already. And if they find a job there, I bet they won't even consider to come to AU again. 
Sometimes we just need courage to accept the fact.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

shalinjames said:


> 7th-Feb. Will it bring happiness for more people or only less, its still unpredictable. For those who are all waiting, wishing you good luck!


Thank you, Friend, I am also the same boat bro, waiting, I hope we will get either NSW or VIC soon.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Finally !!! they have posted , Next invitation is anticipated on 7th Feb.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

MirandaLi said:


> I think in the short term, the number of 300 won't change. The targeted visa granted gap might be filled with NZ stream.
> 
> Many people I knew has gone home already. And if they find a job there, I bet they won't even consider to come to AU again.
> 
> Sometimes we just need courage to accept the fact.




I still cannot understand the fact for merging NZ people to 189 Stream. They were alright till last yr without these transitions and suddenly what came up inside DIBP to merge it. 
NZ people are automatically allowed to work and live inside Australia like none of the other countries people are. DIBP shouldn't have categorised them with 189 stream and if they have differently categorised to 189 NZ stream, there should have been different quota for them. It's totally nonsense for us to merge with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> I still cannot understand the fact for merging NZ people to 189 Stream. They were alright till last yr without these transitions and suddenly what came up inside DIBP to merge it.
> NZ people are automatically allowed to work and live inside Australia like none of the other countries people are. DIBP shouldn't have categorised them with 189 stream and if they have differently categorised to 189 NZ stream, there should have been different quota for them. It's totally nonsense for us to merge with them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are right the NZ stream shouldn't combined with 189, they have completely different criteria and they don't go through the point tester.
But I think what the DIBP trying to do is to limit the visa granted number even if they include NZ. So the only stream that can swallow such huge number of immigrants in such short term is 189.
Although NZ people can work and live in AU like the locals, they are still paying extra tax as foreigners and no medicare program to talk about. Since NZ and AU are buddies, it makes sense to consider NZ as high priorities. We are the expendables in the politics.


----------



## tajender (Nov 9, 2017)

It's confirmed that next round will be on 7th of Feb and the same is updated on DIBP/DHA's site. Also 18 Jan round's official results are out.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

venkat said:


> Thank you, Friend, I am also the same boat bro, waiting, I hope we will get either NSW or VIC soon.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
> ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
> ...


Amen to that! I am really hoping for a miracle Bro. 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

shalinjames said:


> Amen to that! I am really hoping for a miracle Bro.
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk



Why AUS did it like this (very low invitations) don't know bro? 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

MirandaLi said:


> You are right the NZ stream shouldn't combined with 189, they have completely different criteria and they don't go through the point tester.
> 
> But I think what the DIBP trying to do is to limit the visa granted number even if they include NZ. So the only stream that can swallow such huge number of immigrants in such short term is 189.
> 
> Although NZ people can work and live in AU like the locals, they are still paying extra tax as foreigners and no medicare program to talk about. Since NZ and AU are buddies, it makes sense to consider NZ as high priorities. We are the expendables in the politics.




They have right to give full priority to NZ people. However, they can't ignore overseas people. Mainly people of India and China, who has brought lots of money to Australia, in terms of education and their so called PR gambling. Australian economy doesn't fully depend upon money coming from Overseas people, but they can't even ignore it. Their economy will definitely fall down with their stupidity. Let's see how long they will survive by ignoring overseas students while having billions of debts to be cleared. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silent (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi all, 

Just wanting to clarify how Skill Select system works?

Is it a first come first serve policy or higher points policy?

If I lodge an EOI with 80 points for 261313 (Software Engineer), will I jump to the front of the queue or be at the back? When will I get invited?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

silent said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanting to clarify how Skill Select system works?
> 
> ...




For 189 stream, it's simple. More you have, quicker invitation you will get. You will jump the queue as soon as you increase your points.

However, for 190 stream, it's almost similar , but they care about their priority lists and other factors such as higher English points and experience. For example, someone who is having 80 points similar to you having experience might get invited first than you, who is having no experience. 

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

silent said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanting to clarify how Skill Select system works?
> 
> ...


Highest points will always beat lower points irrespective of the date of effect

In case of Equal points, earlier date of effect will beat later date of effect
So a 80 pointer will always be ahead of a 75 pointer no matter what be their date of effect 
Between 2 80 pointers if they have to invite just 1 then the one who has earlier date of effect will get invited 

They will start inviting from the highest points in the sub group going down till they reach their quota for the round

Cheers


----------



## silent (Dec 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> For 189 stream, it's simple. More you have, quicker invitation you will get. You will jump the queue as soon as you increase your points.
> 
> However, for 190 stream, it's almost similar , but they care about their priority lists and other factors such as higher English points and experience. For example, someone who is having 80 points similar to you having experience might get invited first than you, who is having no experience.
> 
> ...





newbienz said:


> Highest points will always beat lower points irrespective of the date of effect
> 
> In case of Equal points, earlier date of effect will beat later date of effect
> So a 80 pointer will always be ahead of a 75 pointer no matter what be their date of effect
> ...


Thanks for the details.


----------



## swaranjali (Jun 24, 2017)

What is exactly changing in March 2018 and foe which visa categories?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swaranjali said:


> What is exactly changing in March 2018 and foe which visa categories?


It’s just gossip and speculation at the moment
Nothing concrete

Cheers


----------



## swaranjali (Jun 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> swaranjali said:
> 
> 
> > What is exactly changing in March 2018 and foe which visa categories?
> ...


But there is something published here.. But very unclear to me.

http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/newsletters/january-2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swaranjali said:


> But there is something published here.. But very unclear to me.
> 
> Skilled Visa E-news January 2018


What I meant was there is a fear that a major upheaval is coming in March which may affect a lot of applicants 

The link you have given is in the public domain for quite some time and is just a planned step forward of the decisions taken last year

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Just wondering !! Am I the only one believing solid that invitations are ought to increase this round and all 70 pointers will be cleared of the queue.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> They have right to give full priority to NZ people. However, they can't ignore overseas people. Mainly people of India and China, who has brought lots of money to Australia, in terms of education and their so called PR gambling. Australian economy doesn't fully depend upon money coming from Overseas people, but they can't even ignore it. Their economy will definitely fall down with their stupidity. Let's see how long they will survive by ignoring overseas students while having billions of debts to be cleared.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree! 
Their education system will see a significant impact within a year if they keep doing this.
However, in the short term, even if they don't invite anyone for 6 months, the impact won't be that bad. If they revive the invitation within 6 months, the market might not budge at all.
So basically, it is our bad luck that happen to catch the bad times. 

Without this PR program, Australia's higher education do not have any advantage against US, Europe or even some Asian country.


----------



## Katjh23 (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi Experts,

Please can you advise if/when I should expect an invitation 

EOI: 13/10/2017
189: 65 points 
190: 70 points 

I'm an osteopath in NSW

Any help/advice would be great. I'm starting to panick!

Thank you ?


----------



## swaranjali (Jun 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> swaranjali said:
> 
> 
> > But there is something published here.. But very unclear to me.
> ...


Okay, gotcha! I gather from the link that minimum work experience to apply from March 2018 will be 3 years.

I have applied for 261313 with 70 points since November. I have claimed 0 points for work experience as ACS has deducted 4 years from my experience due to qualification not being same as the occupation. Does that mean that I would not be eligible from March until I claim 5 points for my work experience which would be next year (total 7 years experience in 2019)

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Meysam270 said:


> I missed a letter in my name and fixed it. DOE changed when I did that!!




Thats something new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

swaranjali said:


> Okay, gotcha! I gather from the link that minimum work experience to apply from March 2018 will be 3 years.
> 
> I have applied for 261313 with 70 points since November. I have claimed 0 points for work experience as ACS has deducted 4 years from my experience due to qualification not being same as the occupation. Does that mean that I would not be eligible from March until I claim 5 points for my work experience which would be next year (total 7 years experience in 2019)
> 
> Cheers




The discussion paper is one thing, if anything changes, it will change in July... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> There are 3 dates in the system, and members tend to get confused between them
> 1. Date of submission
> 2. Date of last editing
> 3. Date of effect
> ...




Not sure why some claim its not... like that. 

It was always as above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankit.malasiya (Sep 13, 2017)

swaranjali said:


> Okay, gotcha! I gather from the link that minimum work experience to apply from March 2018 will be 3 years.
> 
> I have applied for 261313 with 70 points since November. I have claimed 0 points for work experience as ACS has deducted 4 years from my experience due to qualification not being same as the occupation. Does that mean that I would not be eligible from March until I claim 5 points for my work experience which would be next year (total 7 years experience in 2019)
> 
> Cheers




I'm also in same boat but don't know abt this ne change.
I have B. Tech in ECE. ACS deducted 4 years for this. I can count my experience after march 2016, i.e. I will get 5 points for experience after March 2019. Now I have Age-30 PTE-20 Edu-15 and SS-5 total 70points.


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

Meysam270 said:


> I missed a letter in my name and fixed it. DOE changed when I did that!!




Not really sure what you meant by “DOE changed” just because you edited the name. I changed my experience details and ACS reference number sometime back and the DOE still shows the same. I guess you mistook the last edited date with effective date.


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

swaranjali said:


> Okay, gotcha! I gather from the link that minimum work experience to apply from March 2018 will be 3 years.
> 
> I have applied for 261313 with 70 points since November. I have claimed 0 points for work experience as ACS has deducted 4 years from my experience due to qualification not being same as the occupation. Does that mean that I would not be eligible from March until I claim 5 points for my work experience which would be next year (total 7 years experience in 2019)
> 
> Cheers




Could you please point me to the exact paragraph or line from which you deduced the above information?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

JasonUC said:


> Not really sure what you meant by “DOE changed” just because you edited the name. I changed my experience details and ACS reference number sometime back and the DOE still shows the same. I guess you mistook the last edited date with effective date.




Already explained in the morning, but person insisted his DOE changed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swaranjali (Jun 24, 2017)

JasonUC said:


> swaranjali said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, gotcha! I gather from the link that minimum work experience to apply from March 2018 will be 3 years.
> ...


Here it is..

http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/newsletters/january-2018

But I am still unclear about what is stated there. Let us all know if you are able to deduce anything out of it..

Cheers


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

Should the payslips clearly mention your designation? I am just curious since mine doesn’t have any designation whatsoever.(I am a student working as a Graduate assistant). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

swaranjali said:


> Here it is..
> 
> http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/newsletters/january-2018
> 
> ...




Well, thanks. I am not even sure what to look for. Will keep you posted if at all I have any brains to deduce.

Cheers.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

JasonUC said:


> Should the payslips clearly mention your designation? I am just curious since mine doesn’t have any designation whatsoever.(I am a student working as a Graduate assistant).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Some mention, some are not just an employee number and the name.


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Some mention, some are not just an employee number and the name.




Alright!! Thanks.


----------



## OzDown (Dec 1, 2017)

Next Invitation round anticipated on 7th Feb - link below

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil#tab-content-2


Official 18th Jan invitation round results also posted - link below

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-18-january-2018


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

OzDown said:


> Next Invitation round anticipated on 7th Feb - link below
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil#tab-content-2
> 
> ...


Any 300 round.. this is really bad

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Lets see whats next round will bring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

From the looks of it .. its gonna stay 300 till they revamp the invitation process 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

yurigeorge said:


> From the looks of it .. its gonna stay 300 till they revamp the invitation process
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ya I'm so also getting the range vibe. Thinking of moving forward with my 190 invite 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiasuvivek said:


> Ya I'm so also getting the range vibe. Thinking of moving forward with my 190 invite
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk




Its a safe and wise bet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Its a safe and wise bet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have applied with 190 victoria since 29 nov.. also nada nothing 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Its a safe and wise bet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi. 
Can I clarify a hypothetical scenario? Let's say I get the state nomination after 3 months from now. By that time dibp makes some changes (say my occupation is no longer in long term list or something like that). Does that mean my application to DIBP will be rejected as well? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

yurigeorge said:


> I have applied with 190 victoria since 29 nov.. also nada nothing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Doesn't it take 3 months for the state to verify and issue nomination? Maybe you will get by end of this month? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Doesn't it take 3 months for the state to verify and issue nomination? Maybe you will get by end of this month?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


I have no idea but hopefully you are right

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## What3v3r (Feb 1, 2018)

Does anyone know what question are asked once DIBP calls the employer from Reference Letter? How long the conversation lasts, what is being asked and etc.?


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

yurigeorge said:


> I have no idea but hopefully you are right
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I was going through NSW website. They are saying it will take 12 weeks. Not sure about Vic though. Anyway, let's hope for the best.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiasuvivek said:


> Hi.
> Can I clarify a hypothetical scenario? Let's say I get the state nomination after 3 months from now. By that time dibp makes some changes (say my occupation is no longer in long term list or something like that). Does that mean my application to DIBP will be rejected as well?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk




After you lodge your visa - no changes will impact you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiasuvivek said:


> I was going through NSW website. They are saying it will take 12 weeks. Not sure about Vic though. Anyway, let's hope for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk




Both are the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Does anyone know if we are ranked against candidates within the same occupation category or from the other occupations? Let’s say there are in total 3 candidates in the queue, all within the same occupation: 

Candidate A: 75
Candidate B: 70
Candidate C: 65

Suppose that Candidates A and B are invited. Will Candidate C stand a chance even though the cut off points for other occupations remain at 70?


----------



## Jitesh_06_Sachdeva (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi All,

I have received NSW invitation with 75 points few days back for 261313.
I am still waiting for invitation for 189 with 70 points.

Designation that I have mentioned while submitting my application for both 189 and 190 was 'System Engineer'. However, I got promoted to 'ITA' which I have not updated in any of my application.
Note: My last 5 months salary slips too have my designation as 'ITA'.
Please suggest if that will impact me and what can I possibly do now.

Thanks in advance for suggestions.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jitesh_06_Sachdeva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received NSW invitation with 75 points few days back for 261313.
> I am still waiting for invitation for 189 with 70 points.
> ...


If you are cautious and conservative applicant, go through my thread, the link which is given in my signature 

You will get your answer

Cheers


----------



## am212312412 (Feb 4, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Please check what is your Skills ket date after which your experience can be claimed
> 
> My agent only mentioned 3 past employments in EOI (going back 5 years or so), all relevant. In the visa form and the form 80 i have mentioned all
> 
> ...




Thanks for the clarification !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Guys what the difference between 189 and 190 and why everyone wants 189

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sinahbt (Nov 18, 2017)

*190 visa advantages*



yurigeorge said:


> Guys what the difference between 189 and 190 and why everyone wants 189
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


According to as much as I know (please guys correct me if I am wrong) there are no differences but for the first two years and an extra fee of $300. You have to spend the first two years of your migration in the state that has nominated you for sponsorship and you pay $300 to the state to in reply to your per-invitation to review your skills and documents before a case officer. 

I think people will have way more chance on getting a 190 than a 189 for several reasons:

1- the new immigration minister is not a fan of migrants apparently while in fact in some states there is an actual need for a lot of occupations to be filled. Therefore the states are more willing to nominate you for a visa.

2- it is very obvious: Imagine that you are going to employ someone in your company and your friend has given you a recommendation on hiring him. You are definitely going to be softer in your interview and the measures you take in assessing the soon to be your newbie employer, while you would be way more strict in case you had no clue about who the new applicant is! This is the difference between 189 and 190. Usually case officers care most about the completion of the documents while they are checking a 190 applicant, while they are way more careful about applicants of 189 as it is their main responsibility to evaluate the applicant's situation.

3- You are basically giving an ethical commitment in residing in the nominated state. You may move after the first police check in the state. But remember, if you are seeking things like "New Settler Allowance" or "Job Seeker Agent" services, it would be really awkward to do that in another state! You should remember that when a state is nominating you, they know that you are most likely to find a job in there. You won't see many Civil Engineers getting 190 invitation to NT while the NSW is taking the matters in his own hands by sending away the 190 invitation to Civil Engineers now that the federal government doesn't send out invitation to Civil Engineers and Construction Managers. 

I am now in the 3rd week of receiving the 190 invitation from NSW as a civil engineer professional. First I was hesitant to go on with it but now I am certainly positive. 

To shed light for you on my situation:
I- After you get invited by the state to apply for the visa, and the apply link becomes activated in your EOI, you have 60 days to click and actually apply.

II- I was told by the ISCAH consultants as a suggestion to wait as much of the 60 days possible to wait for 189 and if I got no 189 invite, then go on with the 190 application. I am now certain that I will not be waiting for 189 because of what I mentioned in clause (2).

III- Added to the already obtained documents, a person needs to provide a police background check and medical examination documents including a blood test for HIV and a radiography X-Ray of the chest area. You'll need to create a HAB ID after creating your IMMI account and write it in your doctor's reference letter.

IV- As soon as you click on apply, you will be assigned a case officer in a period of 7 weeks. If you are lacking the medical report and police background check, he/she will advise you to provide the documents. The case officer will create the HAB ID for you as well I've heard which has been the basis of many conflicts when both intending migrant and the case officer have created the HAB Id. Therefore, if you are not sure that you will be doing your medicals before a case officer is assigned, wait for him to create the HAB Id for you and then do the tests.

**** Two very important notifications:
A- You have been already in a certain queue in which you got your case officer to review your documents after 7 weeks. How long will you be in the next queue when you provide your full documents? How many times are you willing to wait in such queues? Isn't it better to be organized and prepared to get the full check once it is your turn in the document check?

B- In case of the 190 invitation and according to what I said in clause (2), don't you think you are more likely to get through the immigration officer when he sees that you have everything ready?
----------------------------------------


Hope that you have a better understanding of the differences and positive aspects of 190. I am sure that you already know about the advantages of the 189 visa.


Yours
Sina


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

sinahbt said:


> yurigeorge said:
> 
> 
> > Guys what the difference between 189 and 190 and why everyone wants 189
> ...



Very nicely explained


----------



## sinahbt (Nov 18, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> Very nicely explained


Thank you my friend.


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

hi friends,
did you see below link? what do you think?
https://www.aph.gov.au/About_Parlia...on/[URL]
Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noman212 (Jun 7, 2016)

Summarize please?


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

about changes in immigration program in comming month.

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

yurigeorge said:


> Guys what the difference between 189 and 190 and why everyone wants 189
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




190 state sponsored 
189 no sponsorship from the state


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

*"While these changes will primarily impact the 457 visa category, some permanent visa categories will also be affected, in particular the Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS) visa (subclass 186) and the Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (RSMS) visa (subclass 107). New rules will include requirements that these applicants must have higher levels of English language competency, three years of work experience and not be over 45 years of age.[16] Applicants for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190), the Skilled Independent (subclass 189) and the Skilled Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) visas will also be affected by a reduction in occupations available to them in the amended occupation lists."*

Does this mean one needs to have a minimum of three years experience even to submit an EOI? Please correct me if I am wrong.




hkhweb said:


> hi friends,
> did you see below link? what do you think?
> https://www.aph.gov.au/About_Parlia...
> Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk[/quote]


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

JasonUC said:


> *"While these changes will primarily impact the 457 visa category, some permanent visa categories will also be affected, in particular the Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS) visa (subclass 186) and the Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (RSMS) visa (subclass 107). New rules will include requirements that these applicants must have higher levels of English language competency, three years of work experience and not be over 45 years of age.[16] Applicants for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190), the Skilled Independent (subclass 189) and the Skilled Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) visas will also be affected by a reduction in occupations available to them in the amended occupation lists."*
> 
> Does this mean one needs to have a minimum of three years experience even to submit an EOI? Please correct me if I am wrong.




Seem like yes, but mot in a relation to sc189/190. Question would be is it 3 years after skills met date? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Seem like yes, but mot in a relation to sc189/190. Question would be is it 3 years after skills met date?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isn't it last year's? I think it is the one which was recently turned down.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Isn't it last year's? I think it is the one which was recently turned down.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




Cant comment on that, i have just questioned the requirement not if this passes into regulations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

SunV said:


> For All members:
> 
> My friend got invite from victoria and CO asked him to prove his financial stability i.e. 40000 AUD ( self +2 dependents) in his bank account from last 6 months. Unluckily he thought its a piece of cake and no one ask for this information.
> 
> ...


I haven't heard about this financial stability requirement before, maybe I only aiming at NSW 190. Do u know whether NSW has the same requirement?


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

rocco2d said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i'm just curious on your thoughts on my application as it seems to be taking a long time.
> I submitted my EOI on 01/11/2017 having 75 points. (General Accountant)
> ...


I hate to say this coz I'm on the same boat with u, 75 points with DOE in Nov 2017. But it's likely we'll never get invited...


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

bb8 said:


> I hate to say this coz I'm on the same boat with u, 75 points with DOE in Nov 2017. But it's likely we'll never get invited...


Seems like they killed Accountant for the rest of 18 F/Y. And limited the number of all the 189 invitation to less than a quarter. I have 5 friends who has booked the one way ticket. 

One of my friends' boss is pissed off by this. He recruited around 10 software engineers from a PY program, got them trained, put them in the key positions and they are all saying goodbye to him within a year.

Guess this is what will happen for many companies in the following months.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

After applying EOI anyone got confirmation (acknowledgment) email from EOI, I haven't received any confirmation e-mail is it okay?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> Seems like they killed Accountant for the rest of 18 F/Y. And limited the number of all the 189 invitation to less than a quarter. I have 5 friends who has booked the one way ticket.
> 
> One of my friends' boss is pissed off by this. He recruited around 10 software engineers from a PY program, got them trained, put them in the key positions and they are all saying goodbye to him within a year.
> 
> Guess this is what will happen for many companies in the following months.


same here. My wife is one of the most senior accountants in a boutique firm. Sadly, with her imminent departure, she has to use the remainder of her time to train new staff to take over her job. The sad thing is, the energy and time spent in rising the rank has come down to absolutely nothing.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> Seems like they killed Accountant for the rest of 18 F/Y. And limited the number of all the 189 invitation to less than a quarter. I have 5 friends who has booked the one way ticket.
> 
> One of my friends' boss is pissed off by this. He recruited around 10 software engineers from a PY program, got them trained, put them in the key positions and they are all saying goodbye to him within a year.
> 
> Guess this is what will happen for many companies in the following months.


they should have told us in the beginning of this f/y. only 2633 invitations instead of 4700. maybe some people will choose to go to a different country like Canada or something. DIBP is just trying to tell Aussie company owners that employ a international graduates who doesnt have a PR is totally risky and even if everything looks good at the first place, it may completely change after 1 min. I guess they just dont treat us as human being, they just dont care. The only thing they care about is how much money we spend in Au, after that we should get back to our own country. They've made this very clear. if there still r someone come to Au as a student in order to stay here, they must be out of their mind. 

In fact, I think US and British are even better than Au, coz they make themselves very clear at the very beginning that it's really hard to stay after graduate, so international students can make a reasonable plan about their future instead of fooling by DIBP just like us.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

MirandaLi said:


> Seems like they killed Accountant for the rest of 18 F/Y. And limited the number of all the 189 invitation to less than a quarter. I have 5 friends who has booked the one way ticket.
> 
> One of my friends' boss is pissed off by this. He recruited around 10 software engineers from a PY program, got them trained, put them in the key positions and they are all saying goodbye to him within a year.
> 
> Guess this is what will happen for many companies in the following months.


I haven't even told my company yet that I'll be leaving in few weeks. HR is gona go bonkers. They were flying me to Perth every week for training and after few months I'm leaving.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MirandaLi said:


> Seems like they killed Accountant for the rest of 18 F/Y. And limited the number of all the 189 invitation to less than a quarter. I have 5 friends who has booked the one way ticket.
> 
> One of my friends' boss is pissed off by this. He recruited around 10 software engineers from a PY program, got them trained, put them in the key positions and they are all saying goodbye to him within a year.
> 
> Guess this is what will happen for many companies in the following months.


In our company we have practically no attrition 
They pay more then the market and give really good perks so they attract the best talent and are able to retain them

So Even if one is moved around, no one minds ( 3rd relocation for me in this company itself)
Our company motto is that if you pay peanuts, you will only get monkeys 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Pathpk said:


> I haven't even told my company yet that I'll be leaving in few weeks. HR is gona go bonkers. They were flying me to Perth every week for training and after few months I'm leaving.




I find AU job market is very dynamic people change jobs often.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> In our company we have practically no attrition
> They pay more then the market and give really good perks so they attract the best talent and are able to retain them
> 
> So Even if one is moved around, no one minds ( 3rd relocation for me in this company itself)
> ...


That applies to the big companies. 
For small to medium sized companies, the problem is, there is so less local resources and the good ones are expensive (especially for the software engineers). The international students might need some training, but they suit the budget and company growth requirements best.

Loosing skilled workers is fatal for the smaller companies.

From my personal experience, I got minimum 3 interview requests every week. I have to set up a talkbot to reply those requests. It is so obvious that the market needs the skilled workers desperatly, but what is the government thinking???

However, this is not the first time they do this regardless of the market needs. Last year they cut off the occupation list. WA is now screaming for some of the occupations.

Sometimes I feel like the gov don't know what they are doing. 
It is said when there is only one people, he can see everything clearly. When there is a group of people, they tend to make stupid decisions with the group effort.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi guys, For 7/Feb invitations when (time) can one expect invitation email?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I find AU job market is very dynamic people change jobs often.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes and no.
yes is because I've seen people jumped 5 companies within half year, the shortest is less than one week.
no is because I also know people stayed in one company for more than 8 years. Most of the highly skilled experts in the field are belong to no.
I think that depends on the company and the personalities a lot.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi guys, For 7/Feb invitations when (time) can one expect invitation email?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mid night 2:AM I think.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

venkat said:


> Mid night 2:AM I think.




Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi guys, For 7/Feb invitations when (time) can one expect invitation email?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


00.01 AEST tonight.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> 00.01 AEST tonight.




Thanks!



PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | Awaiting Invite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ausysdhome said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully you get it tonight.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Here we go again - except it is a 3 week gap since last invitation round, which is not helpful.

18th January results show that 260 invites of the 300, were at 75 and above.

So with nearly an extra week gap, we should see a potential increase, in 75 Plus invitations, to about 325 - so a round of 300, without any invites for Accountants, will not even clear all the 75 pointers of the non-Accountant/Auditor occupations.

So we need above 325, maybe close to 350, to get even 1 invite for a 70 point ICT Business Analyst EOI.

I expect the Auditor 75 point DOE to really slow up now that some Accountants will be swapping over their EOIs at 80 and above and Auditors DOE will nearly grind to a halt when it hits the 18th October DOE of the Accountants.

so we really need an increase on this pathetic 300 per round - it has been four rounds at 300 - we have never had 5 consecutive rounds the same this year so lets hope it changes positively. Good luck everyone

Regards

Tony


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

Hope that they increase the number of invites this time.
Sit tight and enjoy the ride!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jebinson said:


> Hope that they increase the number of invites this time.
> Sit tight and enjoy the ride!


hopefully...


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for February 2018 &gt;&gt;*



Welshtone said:


> Here we go again - except it is a 3 week gap since last invitation round, which is not helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




One thing I haven't understood that why don't Australian media get coverage of these pathetic behaviour of Immigration?? These 7 News, 9 News are always after M7, M1 car accident, robbery, violation, while government is playing with future of overseas people. These serious issues need to be forecasted , however, no media attention so far. I can't believe they all are same. No one cares about immigrants in Australia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Did you guys check iscah latest update on 190 to get professional engineering board registration? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Look at the news that 7 news Sydney has broadcasted today. Lol

https://www.facebook.com/7newssydney/videos/1996096157081174/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ausysdhome said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

ozuser said:


> dear Indians drain your money on migration, we dont want you all anymore in Australia, its not a place for you all..


Who told you bro, Aus government told you or what?


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Got pre invite from vic 190 visa
Eoi date 23 jan 2018


----------



## Sanjay8789 (Sep 6, 2017)

are they currently inviting only 70 points or above?


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for February 2018 &gt;&gt;*



Sanjay8789 said:


> are they currently inviting only 70 points or above?




Only 75 and above, last round they have invited few 70 from pro rata occupation DOE OF September 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Arun1981 said:


> Got pre invite from vic 190 visa
> Eoi date 23 jan 2018


Congrats. 
heard Vic is asking for fund availability now. Take note 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Arun1981 said:


> Got pre invite from vic 190 visa
> Eoi date 23 jan 2018


First of all, Congrats bro, What is your ANZSCO code?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

so usually an invitation round of 300 happens every 2 weeks and this time its going to happen after 3 weeks so they might invite 450 people today? Just guessing...


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

kiasuvivek said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Got pre invite from vic 190 visa
> ...


I have to fill a declaration form for now about my finances


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

venkat said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Got pre invite from vic 190 visa
> ...


262111 jod code with 75 points and superior english 
I got 90 in speaking


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Arun1981 said:


> Got pre invite from vic 190 visa
> Eoi date 23 jan 2018


Congrats with the invite.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Arun1981 said:


> 262111 jod code with 75 points and superior english
> I got 90 in speaking


All the best buddy.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

iampuneet said:


> so usually an invitation round of 300 happens every 2 weeks and this time its going to happen after 3 weeks so they might invite 450 people today? Just guessing...


300 in itself is tiny rounds... previously unheard of.


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Got pre invite from vic 190 visa
> ...


Thanks mate


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > 262111 jod code with 75 points and superior english
> ...


Thanks buddy


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

All the very best to everyone waiting for an invite. I wish and hope DIBP increase the number of invites this time...


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Less than an hour to go. All the best everyone!!


----------



## What3v3r (Feb 1, 2018)

In the SkillSelect there is the following section:

*Point scores and the dates of effect cut off for the pro rata occupations in the 18 January 2018 invitation round.*

It has one of the columns that mentions Date of Effect.

What exactly does it mean? Is it the date of the last person who submitted the EOI to be invited? How can knowing this date be useful in future predictions? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

What3v3r said:


> In the SkillSelect there is the following section:
> 
> *Point scores and the dates of effect cut off for the pro rata occupations in the 18 January 2018 invitation round.*
> 
> ...


Date of Effect is simply the date on which you submitted an EOI, or updated it to a higher score. The earlier your Date of Effect is the better. Thus, if Candidate A and B both have 70 points, the earlier Date of Effect prevails.

But of course, whoever has the highest score is always ranked first. So, even though Candidate A has a latter Date of Effect he will trump Candidate B if Candidate A has higher points.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozuser said:


> dear Indians drain your money on migration, we dont want you all anymore in Australia, its not a place for you all..




Please stop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Half hour left!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Half hour left!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ready for another disappointment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Yep. Since the last round which was postponed to the next business day, I am not even sure there will be a round at all.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Best Wishes to everyone, let's hope for the best to happen.


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

3 more minutes!


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

Please update immitrackers folks should you get the invite


----------



## Sd1982 (May 4, 2017)

Good luck to everyone! Hope there's a shower of invites!


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

One minute to go~~Good luck everyone


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Joachimlee said:


> Yep. Since the last round which was postponed to the next business day, I am not even sure there will be a round at all.


No confusion at all as DIBP has declared it..


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

Nothing so far?!


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

This round will be awesome guys .... just wait and watch


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

Nothing again, another disappointment


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Any updates so far?


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

4 minutes in, still nothing?


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

has anyone got an invite yet?


----------



## kgaurav37 (Nov 20, 2017)

any update ?


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

Looks like another non event or slim pickings for 75+


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Nope.. None for me.. 
70 non pro rata doe 27 Nov.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

80Pts Non-Pro, Nothing yet!
So it is not happening tonight?


----------



## BumPanda (Mar 6, 2017)

No invite for me.
70 points non pro rata
DOE 30 Nov 2017


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Guess its not tonight

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

I got invited


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Ya I too think so. Then why do they post about invite date on their official site. Can't comment on them. Let's see what happens.


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

jebinson said:


> I got invited


Congrats anzsco code and details please

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

jebinson said:


> I got invited




Congratulations mate. All the best for future process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogithegreat (Nov 29, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## Last_Jedi (Dec 11, 2017)

Got invited! 
Points: 80 DOE: 21/01/2018
Code: 261313


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Last_Jedi said:


> Got invited!
> 
> Points: 80 DOE: 21/01/2018
> 
> Code: 261313




Congratz buddy. All the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks mate!

312311 - Non-Pro



vijaysharma1953 said:


> Congrats anzsco code and details please
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrn240 (Oct 6, 2017)

75 pts 
31/1/18
224111
Got invited!


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Looks like invited to only 80 pointers n not even 75 n 70s


----------



## OzDown (Dec 1, 2017)

Got the invite 



Points: 75 DOE: 25/01/2018
Code: 263111


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Hrn240 said:


> 75 pts
> 31/1/18
> 224111
> Got invited!


congrads!


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

milindpatel26 said:


> Looks like invited to only 80 pointers n not even 75 n 70s




Too early to judge mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

No invite yet for me. So 70s out of this round I think. only 75 and above


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

Thank you! 



KasunTharaka said:


> Congratulations mate. All the best for future process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Again 75+, what a waste to wait.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Looks like a 75+ round only. I'm planning to accept my 190. No other choice. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Nothing yet. 70 non prorata


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

gwarn said:


> No invite yet for me. So 70s out of this round I think. only 75 and above


With 3 wks gap, they can't even clear 75 with 300 per round.

I don't know why I am still awake. It is irrelevant to me within this F/Y.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> With 3 wks gap, they can't even clear 75 with 300 per round.
> 
> I don't know why I am still awake. It is irrelevant to me within this F/Y.


Same here. Looks like it is another 300 round.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Looks like 75+ points again. I am going to apply for 190 now.


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

What we can expect with 300 rounds other than disappointment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grover.geetesh (Feb 6, 2018)

Hello guys, I have received below mail:

Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;


Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator


Can anyone please explain what does this mean?


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

So far only 75 and above have been invited.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sathish4sree (Mar 28, 2012)

Not received invite today, waiting with 75pts


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

grover.geetesh said:


> Hello guys, I have received below mail:
> 
> Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
> 
> ...


Login and see 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

sathish4sree said:


> Not received invite today, waiting with 75pts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

sathish4sree said:


> Not received invite today, waiting with 75pts


There was a post that there was an invite for 75 with DoE - 31-Jan-2018 (refer previous page). I hope you should also received.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

sathish4sree said:


> Not received invite today, waiting with 75pts


whats ur skill code n doe


----------



## karthikvasu (Feb 6, 2018)

Arun1981 said:


> Got pre invite from vic 190 visa
> Eoi date 23 jan 2018


Hi, Can you please confirm whether you have applied for separate EOI for VIC state visa or update in 189 EOI that I am interested in VIC? Do I need apply in any other Victoria specific website?

thanks.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

So from now on it's only 75 + is it ?? What about the rest. Oh God if my new ACS assesment results are out soon I can update my EOI to 75. I have submitted pre-invite I received to Victoria is it better to go with 190 ??


----------



## shakaybj (Nov 22, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> So from now on it's only 75 + is it ?? What about the rest. Oh God if my new ACS assesment results are out soon I can update my EOI to 75. I have submitted pre-invite I received to Victoria is it better to go with 190 ??


Go 190 without hesitation. 189 is dead.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

karthikvasu said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Got pre invite from vic 190 visa
> ...


Always apply with separate EOI. I did so and received pre-invite. I have submitted my application last week and waiting for their approval. In the meantime if you receive invite for 189 u can go with that.


----------



## yogithegreat (Nov 29, 2017)

I am surprised, despite of 80 points for 221214 Internal audit, no invite for me.
whereas in all previous round cut off was 75..


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

shakaybj said:


> purnamani1 said:
> 
> 
> > So from now on it's only 75 + is it ?? What about the rest. Oh God if my new ACS assesment results are out soon I can update my EOI to 75. I have submitted pre-invite I received to Victoria is it better to go with 190 ??
> ...


Ya so true, why waste time. Victoria or nsw isn't a bad option either. I think even with 75 pts it's going to get tough.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

purnamani1 said:


> So from now on it's only 75 + is it ?? What about the rest. Oh God if my new ACS assesment results are out soon I can update my EOI to 75. I have submitted pre-invite I received to Victoria is it better to go with 190 ??




Victoria nomination is really hard to get (ITA). Conversion from pre-invite to ITA is low. The good option would be keep your 189 and 190 both. Once you receive your new assessment and your points will be 75, you will get the ITA in 189 within next 2 rounds. Then you can withdraw your 190. Till then keep both the EOIs active.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

yogithegreat said:


> I am surprised, despite of 80 points for 221214 Internal audit, no invite for me.
> whereas in all previous round cut off was 75..




That’s surprising. May be they are not inviting anyone under this job code, like they did with accounting.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Received the invite...



PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | Awaiting Invite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

yogithegreat said:


> I am surprised, despite of 80 points for 221214 Internal audit, no invite for me.
> whereas in all previous round cut off was 75..


Read that for auditors and accountants it is going to be difficult, heard they are done for this year blah blah. Can you please verify this with someone. I just read it in one of the forums and not really sure. I don't want to mislead anyone.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> So from now on it's only 75 + is it ?? What about the rest. Oh God if my new ACS assesment results are out soon I can update my EOI to 75. I have submitted pre-invite I received to Victoria is it better to go with 190 ??


May I know why you opted for Vic instead of NSW? Heard Vic is difficult and also there is a minimum bank deposit we need to show or something 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Looks like the number of 70 pointers are piling up.. Seems no light at the end of the tunnel for 65 pointers this year

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

What's your DOE



yogithegreat said:


> I am surprised, despite of 80 points for 221214 Internal audit, no invite for me.
> whereas in all previous round cut off was 75..


----------



## yogithegreat (Nov 29, 2017)

sumitsagar said:


> What's your DOE


1st Feb


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> purnamani1 said:
> 
> 
> > So from now on it's only 75 + is it ?? What about the rest. Oh God if my new ACS assesment results are out soon I can update my EOI to 75. I have submitted pre-invite I received to Victoria is it better to go with 190 ??
> ...


My organization has a development center in Melbourne and I am trying for deputation or transfer.


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

Has anyone from 26111 category got the invite today?


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

kiasuvivek said:


> Looks like the number of 70 pointers are piling up.. Seems no light at the end of the tunnel for 65 pointers this year
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


I already give up with 189, waiting for 457.
Now I do urge the uni students to look for job that can sponsor 457/TSS, otherwise go home. The most important one is, don't waste time and money in PY programs!


----------



## Love thind (Jan 21, 2018)

Has anyone got invitation at 70 points with jobcode 261311


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

*261313*

Hi Guys

I didn't get the invitation. I updated my EOI around 1 hour before the round with 75 points.

Any hope in the next round?


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

MirandaLi said:


> I already give up with 189, waiting for 457.
> Now I do urge the uni students to look for job that can sponsor 457/TSS, otherwise go home. The most important one is, don't waste time and money in PY programs!


Is a job offer required for 457? Or can we apply first and then hunt for jobs? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Congrats to all with invites today!


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> MirandaLi said:
> 
> 
> > I already give up with 189, waiting for 457.
> ...



457 is an employer sponsored visa.


----------



## swarup5 (Oct 12, 2017)

No invite this round too. 70 pts with EOI 27-Sep . Disappointing !! Seems like 75 pointers have piled up of late.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Hopefully you get it tonight.




Got the invite !!!



PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | Invite Received: 7-Feb-2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi All

Looks like another 300 round that got up to early February for the 75 pointers - so some 75 pointers with DOE in February did not get invited.

If it was 300, and there were no invites for Auditors, then I would have expected the invites to just get into the 70 point ICT BAs - so I think there were 66 invites for Auditors, and it looks like they got part way through the 80 pointers - This could be the case for Accountants switching, as when 80 points became the passmark on 20th December and then cut off completely from 3rd January, after 3rd January,some of the 80 point and higher Accountants would be looking to get skills assessment as External Auditor. So I do think that there were 66 invites at 80 and above for Auditors, but no evidence yet.

So now every occupation is adversely affected as Auditors and ICT business Analysts were the only occupations left moving at a decent rate i.e .similar to what they were doing for the last 6 months - This round, ICT business analysts are likely only to have invited less than about 50 of their 78 quota.

If it stays at 300 then the 75s will slowly start to build up and 80 will be passmark for Auditors with increasing build up, and wait. 

Regards


Tony


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi All
> 
> Looks like another 300 round that got up to early February for the 75 pointers - so some 75 pointers with DOE in February did not get invited.
> 
> ...


I have applied EOI in 261313 with 70 points. Will I atleast get invite by the end of this financial year ?


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

I tried logging in to skill select but i am unable is anyone facing the same problem


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

swarup5 said:


> No invite this round too. 70 pts with EOI 27-Sep . Disappointing !! Seems like 75 pointers have piled up of late.


Oh man really disappointing


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi All
> 
> Looks like another 300 round that got up to early February for the 75 pointers - so some 75 pointers with DOE in February did not get invited.
> 
> ...


Any thoughts on non pro rata? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## What3v3r (Feb 1, 2018)

Does anyone know when the official site will be updated with today's invites?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

What3v3r said:


> Does anyone know when the official site will be updated with today's invites?


That will only be close to the next round, but you can check the unofficial results in Iscah website, tomorrow which are more or less proved correct in all previous rounds

Cheers


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

karthikvasu said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Got pre invite from vic 190 visa
> ...


I only applied for Victoria as my profile is in demand there job code 262111
Victoria prefers those who are committed to work there


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

Arun1981 said:


> I only applied for Victoria as my profile is in demand there job code 262111
> Victoria prefers those who are committed to work there


How do they evaluate your commitment ??


----------



## rrman83 (Aug 14, 2017)

I received an invite today for 261313, score: 75 points. Timelines in signature.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

261313 | Age (33 - 39): 25pts | English: 20pts | Education: 15pts | Experience: 15pts | Total: 75pts


29 July 2017 - IELTS L8, R8.5, W8, S7.5
24 Aug 2017 - ACS Applied
12 Oct 2017 - Positive ACS Result
13 Oct 2017 - Submitted EOI AUS 189 (65 points) & AUS 190 All States (70 points)
18 Jan 2018 - PTE-A L87, R90, W90, S90
19 Jan 2018 - Updated EOI AUS 189 (75 points) & AUS 190 Withdrawn
07 Feb 2018 - ITA received


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

vardanlane said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > I only applied for Victoria as my profile is in demand there job code 262111
> ...


In my case my profile is only valid for Victoria 
Not anywhere else and I only applied one eoi for Victoria 
So I think it's pretty clear in my case


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

Arun1981 said:


> In my case my profile is only valid for Victoria
> Not anywhere else and I only applied one eoi for Victoria
> So I think it's pretty clear in my case


Because i also got the pre invite for 262112 security specialist on 22 jan what do you feel timeline looks like for ITA ?


----------



## walkingaline (Feb 6, 2018)

Does anyone know - are pro rata applications prioritised over non-pro rata?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

sethu.it2000 said:


> I have applied EOI in 261313 with 70 points. Will I atleast get invite by the end of this financial year ?


the 70 pointers waiting from 30th October 2017 will not get invited unless there is an increase from the current 300 per round

Regards

Tony


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

we should post in their fb page...the nonsense they are doing...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

abin said:


> we should post in their fb page...the nonsense they are doing...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yess and bombard them till they give a clear answer about the year

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Any thoughts on non pro rata?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Hi

If it gets back to 70 point invitations, the first to get invited will be the 70 point ICT BAs in August 2017. Then a good few double invites from about 21st October to 30th October and then we get to the 70 pointers getting invited - all non-pros and Pros (except Accountants, Auditors and ICT Business Analysts) will be in the mix for invites with DOEs in October and November 2017. Non-pros will only get ahead of the Pro rata DOEs if there is a large number of 70 point invites in the round where the individual quotas kick-in before the total round limit cuts everything off. Even 400 per round (without Accountants) should see the 70 pointers coming back into play

Regards

Tony


----------



## Noime P (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi, anyone can advise me regarding accounting? Still no invitation this round for 2211. Is the ceiling finished or are they doing manual invites? Or are they just taking time before sending invites to accountants? Any opinion


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

walkingaline said:


> Does anyone know - are pro rata applications prioritised over non-pro rata?


No they are not - but it can seem that way when numbers are as few as 300 per round.

If you look at 18th January - there were 40 invites at 70 points and all went to the Pro-rata occupation of ICT business Analysts. So you may think that pro rata occupation is receiving priority. But the invites were for 70 point ICT business analysts who applied in August 2017 - they waited patiently for 5 months to get invited. All non-pro 70 pointers lodged in August got invited on 9th August, 23rd August and 6th September with a wait of 1 to 13 days. So if there is any priority, it would always be Non pro rata over pro rata. 

Regards

Tony


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

vardanlane said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > In my case my profile is only valid for Victoria
> ...


I think its 12 weeks as listed on the website


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

For applying 190 which state will have more options for nurse?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi All ..
Updated the eoi 3 hours prior to now.. 
Points did not changed - 75 ict BA
Will this affect invite today..??

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harsm123 said:


> Hi All ..
> Updated the eoi 3 hours prior to now..
> Points did not changed - 75 ict BA
> Will this affect invite today..??
> ...


Invitation rounds for 7th feb is already completed about 3 hours back
It at 00.01 hours Australia east time

Cheers


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

Got invite for 189 today..
261312 - Developer Programmer
75 points - DOE - 22 Jan 2018
THANK U ALL FOR THE SUPPORT... 
ALL THE BEST FOR REMAINING ASPIRANTS...


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

harsm123 said:


> Hi All ..
> Updated the eoi 3 hours prior to now..
> Points did not changed - 75 ict BA
> Will this affect invite today..??
> ...


When was your original DOE for 75 points as I estimate that all 75 point ICT BAs were invited up to maybe early February - so those lodged a day or three or four, prior to the invite just gone, may not have got invited earlier tonight.

Regards


Tony


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

2 Feb

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

harsm123 said:


> 2 Feb
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


OK - that could mean that for this round only 75 point EOIs lodged up to 01 February and before got invited and those lodged on 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th, did not get invited - 

Looking good for 21st if it is identical round

Regards

Tony


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Really don't know why DIBP is playing this drama...if the new cut off is 75 they should update the same in their site...instead of showing these gimmicks.....huh...No chance in near future for 70 non Pro rata 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## walkingaline (Feb 6, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> No they are not - but it can seem that way when numbers are as few as 300 per round.
> 
> If you look at 18th January - there were 40 invites at 70 points and all went to the Pro-rata occupation of ICT business Analysts. So you may think that pro rata occupation is receiving priority. But the invites were for 70 point ICT business analysts who applied in August 2017 - they waited patiently for 5 months to get invited. All non-pro 70 pointers lodged in August got invited on 9th August, 23rd August and 6th September with a wait of 1 to 13 days. So if there is any priority, it would always be Non pro rata over pro rata.
> 
> ...


From a fellow Welshman, thank you, that's very helpful.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

From when NAATI will be counted in the points system. N how it will be reflected in the points calculator. At present m having superior english with 65 +5 kn 233111 chemical eng. NAATI is the only way i can increase points, although on 1st april my points will be 70+5. But m confused r 70+5 enough for 189 or 190 under my skill category. Need guidance plz help


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

For 2613...dibp has invited only half of their annual quota of 6000+. Does DIBP always finish their annual quota ? What are the chances of 70 pointers getting invitations in near future ?

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

vardanlane said:


> Because i also got the pre invite for 262112 security specialist on 22 jan what do you feel timeline looks like for ITA ?




Based on immitracker data, they respond in around 60days. However their official processing time is 12 weeks.


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

I might not be the right one to answer your question. I guess, I am just speculating based on the below lines:

*Changes to skilled visa programmes
On 18 April 2017 the Government announced a number of reforms to Australia’s temporary and permanent skilled visa programmes. Implementation of the reforms commenced on 19 April 2017 and will be completed by March 2018. 

In addition to the reforms impacting the Temporary Work (Skilled) visa (subclass 457) which have already been implemented on 19 April 2017, there are a number of further changes which will take effect on 1 July 2017.

These changes will specifically impact on the following temporary and permanent skilled migration programmes:


Temporary Work (Skilled) visa (subclass 457)
Employer Nomination Scheme visa (subclass 186)
Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme visa (subclass 187)
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) – including NZ pathway
Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)
Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489).
For information about these reforms visit the Department's website.
*

Probably, we should wait till March. Again, as I said, I am just speculating with the minimal information I have had. Hope the experts can give some information looking into this.



siddheshsiddhi said:


> For 2613...dibp has invited only half of their annual quota of 6000+. Does DIBP always finish their annual quota ? What are the chances of 70 pointers getting invitations in near future ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## sathish4sree (Mar 28, 2012)

sathish4sree said:


> Not received invite today, waiting with 75pts


Received invite today


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Maxkhan said:


> This round will be awesome guys .... just wait and watch


it was huh?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jebinson said:


> I got invited


Congrats!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Ready for another disappointment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and yes... thats what we got.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> and yes... thats what we got.


Absolutely....disappointments 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ausysdhome said:


> Got the invite !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Madanthapa (Feb 6, 2018)

My doe: 24 jan 2018 system analyst with 75 points but i didnt receive any invitation yet though it says the cut off points is 70 ..i got the 190 nsw email though last week but i was confident about 189 but no luck this time. My visa is till march second week so now i am thinking to go with 190 . Any suggestions guys? Shall i wait one more round ?


----------



## Hopeisalive (Oct 17, 2016)

Madanthapa said:


> My doe: 24 jan 2018 system analyst with 75 points but i didnt receive any invitation yet though it says the cut off points is 70 ..i got the 190 nsw email though last week but i was confident about 189 but no luck this time. My visa is till march second week so now i am thinking to go with 190 . Any suggestions guys? Shall i wait one more round ?


With this uncertainty, I think should go for 190.


----------



## Madanthapa (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes everything is uncertain until and unless its done. What are the chances for nsw 190 in mycase


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

And the government is asking Bill Gates "How to solve the skilled worker shortage problem".
https://www.smartcompany.com.au/sta...focated-by-visa-changes-says-labors-ed-husic/
What they think they are doing by locking us outside of the gate?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

milindpatel26 said:


> From when NAATI will be counted in the points system. N how it will be reflected in the points calculator. At present m having superior english with 65 +5 kn 233111 chemical eng. NAATI is the only way i can increase points, although on 1st april my points will be 70+5. But m confused r 70+5 enough for 189 or 190 under my skill category. Need guidance plz help


One can claim points for NAATI since a long time
It’s still up and running
If you pass the test even today, you will be entitled to claim the extra 5 points

Probably you are asking about the new supposedly easier test which they have introduced only for those who want to pass the same just to claim points for Immigration 

Cheers


----------



## ctq (Dec 8, 2017)

I think they are inviting only 300 people in every round to make sure high pointers get their place first, and in the end, they will decrease the cut-off again to meet the annual quota (at least for the pro rata occupations).

This way they ensure the 70 pointers pileup while they invite 75+, so that they can invite fewer 60 - 65 pointers this FY.

That's how I see it.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!


Thanks !


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ctq said:


> I think they are inviting only 300 people in every round to make sure high pointers get their place first, and in the end, they will decrease the cut-off again to meet the annual quota (at least for the pro rata occupations).
> 
> This way they ensure the 70 pointers pileup while they invite 75+, so that they can invite fewer 60 - 65 pointers this FY.
> 
> That's how I see it.




Exactly. Then the quota lasts long enough till the end and only high pointers are admitted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Exactly. Then the quota lasts long enough till the end and only high pointers are admitted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don’t believe that they are holding up invites deliberately. Reducing the number of invitations will have the effect of prioritising pro rata over non pro rata, as ordinarily non pro rata occupations candidates will have lower point scores. It makes little sense that they intend to invite fewer surgeons, nurses, social workers and teachers.


----------



## kapkap07 (May 9, 2016)

*Finally got my invitation guys!*!!!  

After a long and hard wait for 8 months and raising scores through English, I got it today.
Thank god and everyone for your support and timely information.

Hope today brings some happy news for others!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kapkap07 said:


> *Finally got my invitation guys!*!!!
> 
> After a long and hard wait from 6 months and raising scores through English, I got it today.
> Thank god and everyone for your support and timely information.
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Joachimlee said:


> I don’t believe that they are holding up invites deliberately. Reducing the number of invitations will have the effect of prioritising pro rata over non pro rata, as ordinarily non pro rata occupations candidates will have lower point scores. It makes little sense that they intend to invite fewer surgeons, nurses, social workers and teachers.


Pro-rata anzscos have fixed number each months allocated to them, if they set the invite threshold at 75 then only 75 pointers will be invited, while non-pro rata could have been set at 70...


----------



## newbie_aus (Jan 19, 2018)

kapkap07 said:


> *Finally got my invitation guys!*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. How many points did you claim for ?


----------



## Madanthapa (Feb 6, 2018)

Did anyone got invitation for 261111/261112 with 75 points 189 after 24/01/2018? If yes then please share. I was expecting a invitation but didnt happen.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for February 2018 &gt;&gt;*

Seems like Australia just need pro- rata occupations. States are favouring pro rata as well. More than 90% of invitations are being sent up to pro rata occupations since July. I think they have send enough invitations to pro rata for this FY and now they should have done the same to all pro rata occupations as they did to accountants. Australian market needs non pro rata occupations as well and they have to think about it, while it is just 300 caps per round. 

I hope they declare the end of quota for pro rata by April or May so that Non pros get invited for the last couple of months. I know it's not gonna happen, however, to balance the job market, they have to balance the invitations as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks andreyx108b!



andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

ctq said:


> I think they are inviting only 300 people in every round to make sure high pointers get their place first, and in the end, they will decrease the cut-off again to meet the annual quota (at least for the pro rata occupations).
> 
> This way they ensure the 70 pointers pileup while they invite 75+, so that they can invite fewer 60 - 65 pointers this FY.
> 
> That's how I see it.


I dont think that's the case...especially for accountants. DIBP has already made themselves very clear that accountants are done this year. and just saying... I know DIBP follow no rules but still, what the f pro rata is this? maybe they need to go back to primary school to learn again what this f word mean.


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Seems like Australia just need pro- rata occupations. States are favouring pro rata as well. More than 90% of invitations are being sent up to pro rata occupations since July. I think they have send enough invitations to pro rata for this FY and now they should have done the same to all pro rata occupations as they did to accountants. Australian market needs non pro rata occupations as well and they have to think about it, while it is just 300 caps per round.
> 
> I hope they declare the end of quota for pro rata by April or May so that Non pros get invited for the last couple of months. I know it's not gonna happen, however, to balance the job market, they have to balance the invitations as well.
> 
> ...




Lol. Makes absolutely no sense. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for February 2018 &gt;&gt;*



JasonUC said:


> Lol. Makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




It was all non sense before they declared for accountant and now it makes sense, doesn't it??
So while talking about DIBP, everything makes sense bro. Just wait and watch till June. If they think it's being enough for pro rata, who will stop them. We have now "ACCOUNTANTS "for an example. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> It was all non sense before they declared for accountant and now it makes sense, doesn't it??
> So while talking about DIBP, everything makes sense bro. Just wait and watch till June. If they think it's being enough for pro rata, who will stop them. We have now "ACCOUNTANTS "for an example.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Haha. Alright!! I have no option other than to wait.


----------



## kapkap07 (May 9, 2016)

newbie_aus said:


> Congrats. How many points did you claim for ?


Thanks @newbie_aus.

As in my signature, I claimed for 75 points.


----------



## kapkap07 (May 9, 2016)

Thank you!!


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Seems like Australia just need pro- rata occupations. States are favouring pro rata as well. More than 90% of invitations are being sent up to pro rata occupations since July. I think they have send enough invitations to pro rata for this FY and now they should have done the same to all pro rata occupations as they did to accountants. Australian market needs non pro rata occupations as well and they have to think about it, while it is just 300 caps per round.
> 
> I hope they declare the end of quota for pro rata by April or May so that Non pros get invited for the last couple of months. I know it's not gonna happen, however, to balance the job market, they have to balance the invitations as well.
> 
> ...


Aus needs all kinds of skilled immigrants. We have seen more and more famous entrepreneurs standing out and talking to the government. It seems like the quake of the slow invitation for 189 and the abolishment of 457 is stronger and faster than I thought. 

Start ups are suffocated. Big companies are complaining about the high cost they have to pay to keep it up. 
Personally I wish the impact can be more obvious, that's how we stand a chance!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kapkap07 said:


> Thank you!!


You also got invite! Some good news! Congrats!


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

1.Australia will not shut the door to skill migrants.
2.300 per round is abnormal.

Conclusion: There might be some changes in next few months which could be the reason that they dramaticly decreased the invitaion numbers recently. 

What would be the changes?
My guess it is more likely an upgrade visa processing system.

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

To conclude based on the last 4-6 rounds. 

DIBP is issuing just enough ITAs to invite 70/75 pointers, this way quota is lasting long and only high pointers getting an invite. 

I presume, there will be quite a few oquota left towards the end of the fin. year, and they will have to invite lower pointers, when this will happen is another question, but as per me it should soon or later.

alternative? New rules, new threshold etc.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Peanutbutter said:


> 1.Australia will not shut the door to skill migrants.
> 2.300 per round is abnormal.
> 
> Conclusion: There might be some changes in next few months which could be the reason that they dramaticly decreased the invitaion numbers recently.
> ...


300 per round is unprecedented!
You are 100% right about the incoming changes. But I doubt they will increase the numbers shortly, they still have NZ stream to fill the gaps.

For the changes:
1. The TSS visa coming into effect with a very controversial occupation list.
2. Provisional visa introduced -- no local living exp, no visa!
3. Higher english requirements -- please be a professional reporter in ABC first than consider a visa.
4. Working exp will be more and more important.

Think that's enough to keep the DIBP busy for a whole year. And we can expecting a lot of angry start ups screaming for skilled workers.


----------



## Robi14 (Jun 14, 2017)

No luck with 70 Points


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Robi14 said:


> No luck with 70 Points


pro-rated lowest seems to be 75


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> 300 per round is unprecedented!
> You are 100% right about the incoming changes. But I doubt they will increase the numbers shortly, they still have NZ stream to fill the gaps.
> 
> For the changes:
> ...


I partially agree with the changes you listed. 

My views/guess:
1.Introducing a new visa processing system.
2.Provisional visa. The period is probably 2 years but the period of applicants who already study or working in Aus could be recognized. 
3.The current rule of point test will not be changed in short time so the points of working exp will remain the same.

The invitaion rounds will be normalized after they formally announce the first 2 changes.
Above all my guess.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

I lost my hope for 189 -70 pointers every time disappointment.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## Hrn240 (Oct 6, 2017)

MirandaLi said:


> congrads!


Thank you, My EOI was created on 28/8/2017 with 60 pts, almost lost my hope.

Thank you everyone ever helped.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hrn240 said:


> MirandaLi said:
> 
> 
> > congrads!
> ...


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

This year 2017-18 occupation ceiling is high for Developer and software programmers compare 2016-17 https://www.acacia-au.com/occupation-ceilings-for-2017-18-program-released.php why AUS do not want increase invitations don't know got frustration guys.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

Guys, Im so sorry to be the harbinger of bad news and negativity. But from what I can gather and understand, this 300 invites per round will continue until June 2018. DIBP/DHA will not increase the limit since they will be introducing new Visa system by then. Iscah’s latest post also suggests this. According to them, the DIBP/DHA will meet 43k this year with the current backlog and will start fresh from 2018 July onwards. So I think its time that anyone below 75 points braced for delay in invitations and work with that assumption. If the invites increase that will be in awesome but I wont bet on it. And also the new visa changes will probably be announced in March 2018 so look out for that as well.
On a personal note, back in Oct last year, I though after struggling 5 years in Australia I was finally about to get an invite with 65 non pro-rata but I guess not. And I know Im not the only person who will feel let down by all of this. But you accept reality and move on. Otherwise it’ll just eat you up. 

Keep crackin boys and girls!!!


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

y2j said:


> Guys, Im so sorry to be the harbinger of bad news and negativity. But from what I can gather and understand, this 300 invites per round will continue until June 2018. DIBP/DHA will not increase the limit since they will be introducing new Visa system by then. Iscah’s latest post also suggests this. According to them, the DIBP/DHA will meet 43k this year with the current backlog and will start fresh from 2018 July onwards. So I think its time that anyone below 75 points braced for delay in invitations and work with that assumption. If the invites increase that will be in awesome but I wont bet on it. And also the new visa changes will probably be announced in March 2018 so look out for that as well.
> On a personal note, back in Oct last year, I though after struggling 5 years in Australia I was finally about to get an invite with 65 non pro-rata but I guess not. And I know Im not the only person who will feel let down by all of this. But you accept reality and move on. Otherwise it’ll just eat you up.
> 
> Keep crackin boys and girls!!!


I agreed that they might not increase the number of invitations in the immediate future. There is a solid trend over the last few rounds that it will remain so until something transformational takes place. But I am hopeful that it should stabilise after the financial year.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

In my. Opinion they should introduce provisional visa soon rather than later if they really gonna do it. It won't affect most of us who wants to genuinely work and pay the taxes and be lawful residents.


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Invitation numbers in each round may vary depending on the number of applications being processed by the department.

This means no.of invitations can change depending on processing capacity.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

kapkap07 said:


> *Finally got my invitation guys!*!!!
> 
> After a long and hard wait for 8 months and raising scores through English, I got it today.
> Thank god and everyone for your support and timely information.
> ...


Congrats buddy! Good luck for next process!!


----------



## Ali1993 (Jan 4, 2018)

kapkap07 said:


> Thank you!!


Could you give a breakdown of your points? Thanks!


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

Are there any invites in 190 for 80 points in Business Analysts. I lodged today

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Madanthapa (Feb 6, 2018)

I guess there were no invitations for system/business analyst in this round even if the points were 75 and above,


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

sumitsagar said:


> In my. Opinion they should introduce provisional visa soon rather than later if they really gonna do it. It won't affect most of us who wants to genuinely work and pay the taxes and be lawful residents.


I've two friends who got residency last year and never bothered coming to Australia. One is in US, other in Canada. I think provisional visa would be beneficial towards genuine aspirants. Though having spent 8 years here I'm just tired of these visa cycles and just want to not worry about these things anymore.


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

y2j said:


> Guys, Im so sorry to be the harbinger of bad news and negativity. But from what I can gather and understand, this 300 invites per round will continue until June 2018. DIBP/DHA will not increase the limit since they will be introducing new Visa system by then. Iscah’s latest post also suggests this. According to them, the DIBP/DHA will meet 43k this year with the current backlog and will start fresh from 2018 July onwards. So I think its time that anyone below 75 points braced for delay in invitations and work with that assumption. If the invites increase that will be in awesome but I wont bet on it. And also the new visa changes will probably be announced in March 2018 so look out for that as well.
> 
> On a personal note, back in Oct last year, I though after struggling 5 years in Australia I was finally about to get an invite with 65 non pro-rata but I guess not. And I know Im not the only person who will feel let down by all of this. But you accept reality and move on. Otherwise it’ll just eat you up.
> 
> ...




On a lighter note, forget Australia and let’s go to MARS

https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/6/1...y-roadster-orbit-asteroid-belt-elon-musk-mars


----------



## Velan (May 28, 2015)

y2j said:


> Guys, Im so sorry to be the harbinger of bad news and negativity. But from what I can gather and understand, this 300 invites per round will continue until June 2018. DIBP/DHA will not increase the limit since they will be introducing new Visa system by then. Iscah’s latest post also suggests this. According to them, the DIBP/DHA will meet 43k this year with the current backlog and will start fresh from 2018 July onwards. So I think its time that anyone below 75 points braced for delay in invitations and work with that assumption. If the invites increase that will be in awesome but I wont bet on it. And also the new visa changes will probably be announced in March 2018 so look out for that as well.
> On a personal note, back in Oct last year, I though after struggling 5 years in Australia I was finally about to get an invite with 65 non pro-rata but I guess not. And I know Im not the only person who will feel let down by all of this. But you accept reality and move on. Otherwise it’ll just eat you up.
> 
> Keep crackin boys and girls!!!


New Visa changes.. Is there a rumour around it? 

Sent from my Coolpad 3600I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitesh_06_Sachdeva (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi Experts,
I lodged my 190 visa for NSW today and uploaded all the documents including all PCC and medicals.

Any rough idea when can I expect grant.
Sorry for lame question but I need to make arrangements accordingly.


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

Velan said:


> New Visa changes.. Is there a rumour around it?
> 
> Sent from my Coolpad 3600I using Tapatalk


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Visa...submissions/consultation-outcomes-summary.pdf


----------



## Velan (May 28, 2015)

y2j said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Visa...submissions/consultation-outcomes-summary.pdf


Thanks Y2J.. 

Sent from my Coolpad 3600I using Tapatalk


----------



## keshannilanga (Jan 21, 2018)

I think the best thing to do is to move to 489 visa as Im having 60 for 189. What do you think guys?


----------



## J_Scorpion (Sep 10, 2015)

I did not received 189 invite with 75 points and code 261313.
EOI lodged on 6th Feb 2018.


----------



## ethanhunt (Feb 7, 2018)

*Anticipated Round on 7th Feb 2018*

Did any invitation round happen today?


----------



## ethanhunt (Feb 7, 2018)

*Invitation round*

Did an invitation round happen today?


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi experts,

Can someone please clarify what the last 70 point invite was for 2339 other professional engineers? According to DHA it was 31/10/2016, but according to iscahs reports it's 31/10/2017. My doe with 70points is on the 30/10/2017(7pm). So you can understand my dilemma as I haven't yet received an invitation. Would really appreciate some feedback. Thank you.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

J_Scorpion said:


> I did not received 189 invite with 75 points and code 261313.
> EOI lodged on 6th Feb 2018.


Immediately can't bro, maybe next round you will get it.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## J_Scorpion (Sep 10, 2015)

venkat said:


> Immediately can't bro, maybe next round you will get it.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
> ...


I think they invited people who applied till 31 Jan 2018

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

J_Scorpion said:


> I think they invited people who applied till 31 Jan 2018
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I think so, bro. I lost my hope 189 -70 pointers.


----------



## J_Scorpion (Sep 10, 2015)

venkat said:


> I think so, bro. I lost my hope 189 -70 pointers.


There are two rumors. First is that invites will increase in April. Second is that visa process will change in july. God knows what is true.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi Guys!

My ANZSCO code is 261111 Business analyst and I submitted EOI (189 visa) on 6th Nov 17 with a total of 70 points. I know its very hard to do the prediction at this moment but what do you reckon? Should I submit another EOI with state sponsorship. I didnt really want to go for that option, because then I will have limited options while looking for jobs. I personally prefer melbourne because i have worked there in the past but I know that the job scene is better in Sydney. What do you guys recommend, which state sponsorship should i go for? I am currently based out of Sweden and I have heard its hard to get a job there unless you are in Australia in person. So I will have to quit my job here and then begin from the scratch unless my current organization agrees on relocating me to Straya.


----------



## kapkap07 (May 9, 2016)

Ali1993 said:


> Could you give a breakdown of your points? Thanks!


Age-30 Education-15+5 English-20 Skilled Partner- 5 =75


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

kapkap07 said:


> Age-30 Education-15+5 English-20 Skilled Partner- 5 =75


Congrats bro, all the best for further process.


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

Jitesh_06_Sachdeva said:


> Hi Experts,
> I lodged my 190 visa for NSW today and uploaded all the documents including all PCC and medicals.
> 
> Any rough idea when can I expect grant.
> Sorry for lame question but I need to make arrangements accordingly.


Hello mate,

After you get the pre-invite, what are all the documents need to be submitted ? Do we require PCC & Medicals for pre-invite validation also ?

How long did it take to validate the pre-invite and get a nomination in NSW ?

With the prevailing uncertainty, I am not sure if I will be getting an invite for 70 pointers in 189 and thinking of applying for 190 for NSW.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

whether 189 or 190 grab your opportunity and make your way to your dreams. But at the same time please make a way for others too.

For example if you get the invite from any state (190) go for it and withdraw from 189. It will allow others to get the fair chance. I know its individual decision but for me I am very clear once I get the invite from any state I will withdraw my application for 189 for others.

This thought came in my mind and I wanted to share with you guys.


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

SunV said:


> whether 189 or 190 grab your opportunity and make your way to your dreams. But at the same time please make a way for others too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exactly!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

SunV said:


> whether 189 or 190 grab your opportunity and make your way to your dreams. But at the same time please make a way for others too.
> 
> For example if you get the invite from any state (190) go for it and withdraw from 189. It will allow others to get the fair chance. I know its individual decision but for me I am very clear once I get the invite from any state I will withdraw my application for 189 for others.
> 
> This thought came in my mind and I wanted to share with you guys.


Yeah already did so. Suspended my 189 application after filling 190.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

SunV said:


> whether 189 or 190 grab your opportunity and make your way to your dreams. But at the same time please make a way for others too.
> 
> For example if you get the invite from any state (190) go for it and withdraw from 189. It will allow others to get the fair chance. I know its individual decision but for me I am very clear once I get the invite from any state I will withdraw my application for 189 for others.
> 
> This thought came in my mind and I wanted to share with you guys.


Thats right. I haven't applied EOI for 190 and in a dilemma to apply. And can you pls share what are the required documents for 190 after you get pre-invite. 

My concern is do we need PCC & Medicals for pre-invite validation also ?


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

sethu.it2000 said:


> Thats right. I haven't applied EOI for 190 and in a dilemma to apply. And can you pls share what are the required documents for 190 after you get pre-invite.
> 
> My concern is do we need PCC & Medicals for pre-invite validation also ?


No buddy you don't need PCC and medicals for pre-invite.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

dheerajsharma said:


> No buddy you don't need PCC and medicals for pre-invite.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. Do you have document checklist for 190 ? I have made most of the docs for 189 and would it be the same for 190 as well ? Is there any other document required for 190 in specific ?

Also how long would it take for 75 points to get a pre-invite and respective validation approx ?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

dheerajsharma said:


> Yeah already did so. Suspended my 189 application after filling 190.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Hats off.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

sethu.it2000 said:


> Thanks for the info. Do you have document checklist for 190 ? I have made most of the docs for 189 and would it be the same for 190 as well ? Is there any other document required for 190 in specific ?
> 
> Also how long would it take for 75 points to get a pre-invite and respective validation approx ?


For Victoria Minimum/Mandatory required documents which I uploaded are:

1) Self declaration (available on liveinvictoria website).
2) Resume ( sample CV structure available on liveinvictoria website).
3) PTE/IELTS/English test report card.
4) Skill assessment report.

No other document, but you can provide other documents to support your case but not required. I haven't provided.

More or less same for NSW. In addition passport front page. Since I haven't got ITA for NSW not the right person to comment on same.


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

SunV said:


> For Victoria Minimum/Mandatory required documents which I uploaded are:
> 
> 1) Self declaration (available on liveinvictoria website).
> 2) Resume ( sample CV structure available on liveinvictoria website).
> ...


Thanks buddy. Do we get the pre-invite as per the normal invitation round timeline of 2 weeks or is it different ? 

Could you please let me know the how long is the pre-invite validation timeline, I am asking this because I am on deputation now and need to be in home country for doing PCC & Medicals.


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

sethu.it2000 said:


> Thanks for the info. Do you have document checklist for 190 ? I have made most of the docs for 189 and would it be the same for 190 as well ? Is there any other document required for 190 in specific ?
> 
> Also how long would it take for 75 points to get a pre-invite and respective validation approx ?


Depends on the state. Every state has their list of docs to apply after you get pre-invite. You can can check on individual sites for the state.
After pre-invite you need to share lesser documents than for the actual visa application. You will need resume after 190 pre-invite.
All other documents are same for 190 and 189.

No one can predict the 190 invite as it depends on state's requirements and doesn't happen at regular intervals.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## IrelandtoOz (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi I’m thinking g of switchin from 189 to a 190 application. What’s worrying me though is the fact you are meant to have $20,000or more in savings! Does everyone applying for a 190 visa have that sort of savings??


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

IrelandtoOz said:


> Hi I’m thinking g of switchin from 189 to a 190 application. What’s worrying me though is the fact you are meant to have $20,000or more in savings! Does everyone applying for a 190 visa have that sort of savings??


As mentioned in previous posts and during ITA saving can be:
1) House on your name or joint name.
2) Car/bike
3) cash
4) Fixed Deposit
5) Gold
6) Shares

everything should be on your name or jointly by dependents who are migrating with you or part of your EOI. 

99% candidates will fulfill this criteria. But, Unluckily one of mine friend didn't.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

sethu.it2000 said:


> Thanks buddy. Do we get the pre-invite as per the normal invitation round timeline of 2 weeks or is it different ?
> 
> Could you please let me know the how long is the pre-invite validation timeline, I am asking this because I am on deputation now and need to be in home country for doing PCC & Medicals.


Your first question is answered by Dheerajsharma, i.e. every state has their own priorities so we can't comment when you will get ITA.

Regarding your second query, ITA is valid for 14 days only, once you applied they may take upto 12 weeks (depend on states) to take decision on your nomination.

All the best.


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

My code is 255312; Mechanical engineer with 70 pts for 189 , 75 for 190 and 80 for 489, DOE is 25 December. PTE 20 pts. Can anyone tell if I will be able to get invite for any of these streams before this F/Y.


----------



## minimano (Oct 19, 2017)

Please can I have some guidance here. My husband has 14 years of IT experience. He did his mechanical engineering and then moved on to IT. So lost few years of experience in ACS. He applied for Analyst Programmer. He is a Project manager for past few years. So in all he got just 4 years of his experience as his PM experience was also not considered as he applied for Analyst Programmer. He does an analyst (programmer) job as well though he is a PM. He submitted RPL as he is a mechanical engineering. We are planning to reapply ACS with more details of his current activity with affidavit for analyst programmer. Can someone please help me understand if this will make any difference? or is there anything else we can do to get ACS done. Thanks very much.


----------



## IrelandtoOz (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks SunV. Looks like I’m stuck with the 189.

1) we rent we don’t own a home
2)our car is worth about €5000
3) cash will be just a couple of thousand euros 
4,5,6) we don’t have shares gold etc

Seems odd that I can arrive in Australia with a189 visa and no money but for a 190 I have to have money


----------



## What3v3r (Feb 1, 2018)

But what is the benefit of 190? If you cannt get invited for 189, why would you be invited with 190. I mean since everyone who applies to 189 will also have +5pts for their 190, so it is basically the same competition...


----------



## J_Scorpion (Sep 10, 2015)

When will be the next invitation round of feb ?


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

J_Scorpion said:


> When will be the next invitation round of feb ?


most likely 21 February 2018, pending official confirmation on skill select website.


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

What3v3r said:


> But what is the benefit of 190? If you cannt get invited for 189, why would you be invited with 190. I mean since everyone who applies to 189 will also have +5pts for their 190, so it is basically the same competition...


Not all 189 applicants apply for 190. Also those who apply get segregated among Victoria, NSW etc...so No.. competition isn't the same.

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Selection process for 189 is totally different from 190.

in 190 most of the invitations are depend on demand in that particular state for your ANZSCO code.

In most of the cases you can see that people with 70 points are waiting for 189 invites already got invitation with 190.

secondly for 190 everyone can apply for different states of their individual choices and eligibility for example I have applied for NSW and VIC only but someone who applied for SA or some other state with same ANZSCO code I am not the potential competition for them where as in 189 everyone is in the same boat.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dheerajsharma said:


> Depends on the state. Every state has their list of docs to apply after you get pre-invite. You can can check on individual sites for the state.
> After pre-invite you need to share lesser documents than for the actual visa application. You will need resume after 190 pre-invite.
> All other documents are same for 190 and 189.
> 
> ...


There is no such thing as pre-invite, please remember  it is utterly confusing for members. 

The documents required to apply for state nomination should cover all the claims made in EOI + some specific documents mentioned in checklists each state provide. Such as CV, commitment letters or bank statments for evidence of funds.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

IrelandtoOz said:


> Thanks SunV. Looks like I’m stuck with the 189.
> 
> 1) we rent we don’t own a home
> 2)our car is worth about €5000
> ...


I can say that 1 out of 1000 are asked for proofs but if it's asked then you have to prove your finances because it is the one of the eligibility criteria for few states check for the states which doesn't ask for financial stability. Hard reality.


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> There is no such thing as pre-invite, please remember  it is utterly confusing for members.
> 
> The documents required to apply for state nomination should cover all the claims made in EOI + some specific documents mentioned in checklists each state provide. Such as CV, commitment letters or bank statments for evidence of funds.


This is called pre-invite because only after providing the required documents state's take decision if you are invited to file for actual visa or not.
There have been instances when people are not invited to apply for visa even after providing all the documents to states.
This is an addition stage before actual visa invite for 190.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> I can say that 1 out of 1000 are asked for proofs but if it's asked then you have to prove your finances because it is the one of the eligibility criteria for few states check for the states which doesn't ask for financial stability. Hard reality.


Which states ask for evidence of money? 

Vic and NSW never requested one, a single case has been reported for vic in the last 5 years, and the person mentioned his friend or something... which looks dodgy in the first place.


----------



## J_Scorpion (Sep 10, 2015)

Joachimlee said:


> most likely 21 February 2018, pending official confirmation on skill select website.


Thanks. Hope the best in next round.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

SunV said:


> Selection process for 189 is totally different from 190.
> 
> in 190 most of the invitations are depend on demand in that particular state for your ANZSCO code.
> 
> ...


HI Friend

I saw your signature. Looks like you have received Pre-invite - 06/02/2018 - 75 points. 
Even I have applied for Vic with 75 points on 12/01/2018( DOE). But I have not received any invite till now. Just to know is there any difference? Do you have job offer??

Mine points are 
Age - 25
EXp -15
EDU - 15
PTE -10
Spouce - 5
State - 5

Appreciate your response on this.

Thanks
Hebbar


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dheerajsharma said:


> This is called pre-invite because only after providing the required documents state's take decision if you are invited to file for actual visa or not.
> There have been instances when people are not invited to apply for visa even after providing all the documents to states.
> This is an addition stage before actual visa invite for 190.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


You are confusing the terms. 

Steps are: 

1. Submit EOI 
2. Invitation to apply for state nomination
3. Submit documents for nomination 
4. Get nomination
5. Get ITA for Visa
6. Lodge visa
7. Grant

There is no "pre-invite" whatsoever, one of the members, who does not understand the process came with this very strange and misguiding term... 

also if you find a single case where NSw refused anyone after initial selection, i would be very much surprized. Because if you provide evidence of all the claims as per EOI you will be nominated.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lnhebbar said:


> HI Friend
> 
> I saw your signature. Looks like you have received Pre-invite - 06/02/2018 - 75 points.
> Even I have applied for Vic with 75 points on 12/01/2018( DOE). But I have not received any invite till now. Just to know is there any difference? Do you have job offer??
> ...


States don't follow a pattern if one got invite the second will get an invite, there is no such approach. 

You've got to wait and with high points you will most likely get an invite soon.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Which states ask for evidence of money?
> 
> Vic and NSW never requested one, a single case has been reported for vic in the last 5 years, and the person mentioned his friend or something... which looks dodgy in the first place.


Andrey I am the same person who informed the same, I don't know why you have doubts. Please check liveinvictoria website for eligibility criteria before saying this is an invalid request.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

lnhebbar said:


> HI Friend
> 
> I saw your signature. Looks like you have received Pre-invite - 06/02/2018 - 75 points.
> Even I have applied for Vic with 75 points on 12/01/2018( DOE). But I have not received any invite till now. Just to know is there any difference? Do you have job offer??
> ...



I can understand your frustration by observing the current Invitation to Apply from victoria on 6th Feb. I can say that ITA was sent only to 261112 and 261111(only one case seen in some thread). if your ANZSCO code is one of them then may be your concern is valid but if you ANZSCO code is different (please update your signature) then don't worry you will get the invite soon if your ANZSCO code is in demand for Victoria.


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> There is no such thing as pre-invite, please remember  it is utterly confusing for members.
> 
> The documents required to apply for state nomination should cover all the claims made in EOI + some specific documents mentioned in checklists each state provide. Such as CV, commitment letters or bank statments for evidence of funds.


Is commitment letter mandatory for all states or only some states requires that ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> Andrey I am the same person who informed the same, I don't know why you have doubts. Please check liveinvictoria website for eligibility criteria before saying this is an invalid request.


Sorry to be direct 

You see, i've been long enough on the forum and in the immigration industry... and i can say i've heard some weird stories which at a closer look were utter nonsense. 

Your friend might have been refused on 10000 reasons, but he could have choose the money as a reason to tell you, would you know the truth? No. 

I have seen thousands people applying for VIC in the past few years, and your story is the first of its kind, VIC clearly states that evidence of funds is not required (at least until recent update) and each and every MARA agent can confirm that. 

I hope you understand my point of view. Nothing personal


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sethu.it2000 said:


> Is commitment letter mandatory for all states or only some states requires that ?


VIC for sure, NSW does not. Others not too sure.


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> VIC for sure, NSW does not. Others not too sure.


I am planning to apply for NSW only and would the documents related to claiming the points be suffice, apart from CV ?

On a lighter note, is it advisable to go for 190 due to the prevailing uncertainty ?


----------



## dpkthakur89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm planning to apply for skills assessment through engineers Australia..I'm confused in selecting category as accredited or non recognised engineering and choosing appropriate cdr engineering manager,engineering associate,professional engineer or engineering technologist..pls help me out

My background..Bsc Electronics (3yeard course)with 8 years experience..


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi All,

Please find below consolidated list of state requirements for 190 ( all are official government websites). Go through each one thoroughly and check if you are eligible for the state nomination with your ANZSCO code. *mandatory documents/eligibility criteria are defined clearly on websites.*

NSW https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190

Queensland https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-visa-options/im-working-queensland/

SA Skilled migrants

Tasmania https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_nominated_visa

Victoria https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

NT Skilled nominated visas | Australia's Northern Territory

WA Migration WA - How to apply for State nomination


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sethu.it2000 said:


> I am planning to apply for NSW only and would the documents related to claiming the points be suffice, apart from CV ?
> 
> 
> 
> On a lighter note, is it advisable to go for 190 due to the prevailing uncertainty ?




Should be enough. 

Yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sreejithakaz (Oct 7, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> There is no such thing as pre-invite, please remember  it is utterly confusing for members.
> 
> The documents required to apply for state nomination should cover all the claims made in EOI + some specific documents mentioned in checklists each state provide. Such as CV, commitment letters or bank statments for evidence of funds.


Hi

When you state evidence of funds, what is this for? and is there any minimum requirement of funds to be shown in the bank account?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sreejithakaz said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Some states require it, like NT, in form of property or cash, better to check with each state. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sreejithakaz (Oct 7, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Some states require it, like NT, in form of property or cash, better to check with each state.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## TwoTeachersUK (Feb 7, 2018)

So, how many people are now trying to up their points to 75??? 

We have 70 points (EOI 4th Jan) but i'm now preparing my documents for AITSL to access my teaching skills. The one for my husband took 12 weeks so it's a bit of a gamble but would rather lose the extortionate fee of $815 than not get invited. The whole visa process is a massive drain on finances!!!


----------



## hopebest (Jan 27, 2018)

Hello All,

I have received invite yesterday. ANZSCO : 261313 and points-75.
I am currently in USA from past two months. I have come here for long term assignment and as per my companies process I have been transferred on USA payroll. So my query is, how can I complete further visa process like police clearance and medicals from USA? Will I face any issues in visa grant,since I am in USA now and same will reflect in my resume and latest reference letter from company.


----------



## IrelandtoOz (Jan 17, 2018)

Andreyx108b, For Victoria 190 it says: Financial resource requirements are in place to ensure you can support yourself and your family before you find work.

I read that to mean, if I migrate to Victoria with NO JOB I must have money to support myself....

So does that mean if I only migrate with a job secured(that’s my plan) I don’t need to have savings as I will have a job


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

hopebest said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have received invite yesterday. ANZSCO : 261313 and points-75.
> I am currently in USA from past two months. I have come here for long term assignment and as per my companies process I have been transferred on USA payroll. So my query is, how can I complete further visa process like police clearance and medicals from USA? Will I face any issues in visa grant,since I am in USA now and same will reflect in my resume and latest reference letter from company.


For India PCC, you can visit the Indian Consulate General portal. It has all the instructions. All other country PCC can be done online. Their details are there in Australian Government Department of Home Affairs

For Medicals you can get it done here. Check for panel physicians in the above website.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

hopebest said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can get your police clearance for India from Indian embassy. Check the Indian embassy website for your city.
Since you are living in the States now, you can go through your medical examination here. There is a link on DIBP website(homeaffair) of all the locations where you can take the appointment for medical.
You will not face any issue during the grant because of moving to US. Just make sure that your recent address is updated wherever required. If DIBP will have any issue with your movement, they will ask you to submit relevant documents, like passport/visa copy, pay slips, company letter regarding transfer etc (I am sure this will never happen though).


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Hey guys, 

I notice there is notably increase number of people on the DHA’s Facebook page demanding the department to make a public statement addressing the slowdown in 189. 

Any thoughts on whether this is a way to make them disclose more info to the public? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

Joachimlee said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I notice there is notably increase number of people on the DHA’s Facebook page demanding the department to make a public statement addressing the slowdown in 189.
> 
> ...


Link please


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

sethu.it2000 said:


> Link please


Yes absolutely.....this is what we have to do...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Absolutely this is what we have to do

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

abin said:


> Yes absolutely.....this is what we have to do...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



https://m.facebook.com/ausimmigrationandcitizenship/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

abin said:


> Absolutely this is what we have to do
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




But do you think they care or afraid of whatever we ask on their fb page?? They don't bro. They just simply ignore everything and they will unless this matter is covered by Australian or international media or by Australian opposition party. But Australian news are busy covering road accidents and road rage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> But do you think they care or afraid of whatever we ask on their fb page?? They don't bro. They just simply ignore everything and they will unless this matter is covered by Australian or international media or by Australian opposition party. But Australian news are busy covering road accidents and road rage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes. They don’t care. But, it can do no harm to leave a comment asking more information on their part. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> But do you think they care or afraid of whatever we ask on their fb page?? They don't bro. They just simply ignore everything and they will unless this matter is covered by Australian or international media or by Australian opposition party. But Australian news are busy covering road accidents and road rage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even if they don't care we can still post....at least let others know who is dreaming of a cosy life that not all things are perfect....and perhaps who knows they might even notice...☺

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

I am following these threads from months and I read every post religiously.

Now I am confident to say that I should stop dreaming about Australia. And no one would dare to prove me wrong.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

Unfortunately in my opinion there are no chances for 65 and 70 pointers this year, at least for 2613xx. Maybe some 75 pointer will get an invitation, but it is also not guaranteed. I don't want to be pesimistic, but I think it is better to look for some other destination, like Canada.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello all. Is there any stock technical analyst in the group. My partner is STA who makes predictions of stock prices after analysing graph of stocks n commodities.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

milindpatel26 said:


> Hello all. Is there any stock technical analyst in the group. My partner is STA who makes predictions of stock prices after analysing graph of stocks n commodities.


What exactly you need? better to open new relevant topic.


----------



## darivap (Sep 24, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> Unfortunately in my opinion there are no chances for 65 and 70 pointers this year, at least for 2613xx. Maybe some 75 pointer will get an invitation, but it is also not guaranteed. I don't want to be pesimistic, but I think it is better to look for some other destination, like Canada.


Why do you say that? Earlier in the forum I was reading a guy who updated 70 to 75, 3 days back got the invitation yesterday. This means they are current on 75. I think 70 will soon get invited.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

darivap said:


> Why do you say that? Earlier in the forum I was reading a guy who updated 70 to 75, 3 days back got the invitation yesterday. This means they are current on 75. I think 70 will soon get invited.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Watch this....




Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

darivap said:


> Why do you say that? Earlier in the forum I was reading a guy who updated 70 to 75, 3 days back got the invitation yesterday. This means they are current on 75. I think 70 will soon get invited.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


A lot of factors, in short words:


New Zealand stream
Future changes in visa system
Huge backlog with old cases
Higher competition this year, probably due to PTE exam
....

list could be longer, do you want more?


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Very Meaninful


----------



## darivap (Sep 24, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> A lot of factors, in short words:
> 
> 
> New Zealand stream
> ...


I can understand about 65 pointers getting delayed but to say 70 are out of game, too early to call I feel especially with no confirmation from the authorities. 


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

IrelandtoOz said:


> Andreyx108b, For Victoria 190 it says: Financial resource requirements are in place to ensure you can support yourself and your family before you find work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You see, evidence of meeting this requirement has not been requested historically and up to this moment. 

This requirement was and i am sure is a more of guidance to follow on how much money to have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18 (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi, can someone tell me is the EOI based on your specific occupation or points? For example 70 points 342315 Electronic Instrument tradesworker (special class) ?? How long is the wait likely to be on this code as not a popular occupation! Thanks


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Joachimlee said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I notice there is notably increase number of people on the DHA’s Facebook page demanding the department to make a public statement addressing the slowdown in 189.
> 
> ...


This is a really good suggestion! Let's do this!

Also I recommend everyone in the forum do the same. With this long waiting, we deserve to know why. FB, Twitter, whatever is in the sight of the public.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Vab18 said:


> Hi, can someone tell me is the EOI based on your specific occupation or points? For example 70 points 342315 Electronic Instrument tradesworker (special class) ?? How long is the wait likely to be on this code as not a popular occupation! Thanks


Your occupational group is treated exactly the same as the other 60 or so occupational groups. So any nurse/civil Engineer plasterer etc etc who lodged a 70 point EOI before you, remains ahead of you in the 70 point queue.

So forget your occupation, there are no "chosen" occupational Groups in the Non-pro rata herd. you just need to keep an eye on the total numbers of visa invitations available each round - you need 400 plus to get some meaningful movement of the 70 pointers starting with the queue ahead of you on 30th October 2017

Regards

Tony


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Experts,

Can any of you help me with the below issue.

I have selected "yes" for "Non-migrating members of the family unit" and provided my mother and brothers details.

Once after i submitted i could see the application got submitted and could see attach document options for them as well.

Could you please help me out what should i do to resolve this issue before the CO getting assigned. Thanks.


----------



## BumPanda (Mar 6, 2017)

With the current trend and if no further increase from the 300 invites given each round, I think I will not have a chance of being invited with just 70 points this FY. I already applied for NAATI exam for additional 5 points and hopefully receive a positive result by June.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Iscah's update: 

An update from DIBP/DHA about .. they will no longer give a preview of the next round numbers.. 
****** **
****** **
Invitation numbers in each round may vary. As these numbers are set just prior to each round, the Department will no longer publish the maximum inviation numbers in advance. The inviations numbers offered will continue to be published to the webiste after each round.


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Joachimlee said:


> Iscah's update:
> 
> An update from DIBP/DHA about .. they will no longer give a preview of the next round numbers..
> ****** **
> ...




Whats does that even mean as even now we dont have any maximmum nunber of invitations to be issued now as well we get to know it after the data abt the round is published 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

This keeps getting interesting everyday. 





Joachimlee said:


> Iscah's update:
> 
> An update from DIBP/DHA about .. they will no longer give a preview of the next round numbers..
> ****** **
> ...


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

kumarv2017 said:


> Whats does that even mean as even now we dont have any maximmum nunber of invitations to be issued now as well we get to know it after the data abt the round is published
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya true. Didn't make sense to me either 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Joachimlee said:


> Iscah's update:
> 
> An update from DIBP/DHA about .. they will no longer give a preview of the next round numbers..
> ****** **
> ...


“Will no longer publish the maximum invitation numbers in advance”

Have they ever published the number of invitations in advance ever before?


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Fellas just ignore the messages from Iscah. Iscah just making up whatever stuff trying to prove they are ahead of all other agencies. Don't know how they always come up ahead of all other agencies to get these news. The just want to keep people glued to their page for free publicity.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

They did last program year. 



Joachimlee said:


> Joachimlee said:
> 
> 
> > Iscah's update:
> ...


----------



## Eco$immigrant2011 (Feb 8, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, can someone tell me is the EOI based on your specific occupation or points? For example 70 points 342315 Electronic Instrument tradesworker (special class) ?? How long is the wait likely to be on this code as not a popular occupation! Thanks
> ...


PTE had made getting 70 points pretty easy these days. I would say getting 7 each in IELTS is harder than getting 79+ in PTE. So 60 points in 2016 is equivalent to 70 points today. Therefore, DHA should exclude PTE from eligible english language test for the purpose of skilled migration.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Eco$immigrant2011 said:


> PTE had made getting 70 points pretty easy these days. I would say getting 7 each in IELTS is harder than getting 79+ in PTE. So 60 points in 2016 is equivalent to 70 points today. Therefore, DHA should exclude PTE from eligible english language test for the purpose of skilled migration.


I have not taken PTE before, so I don’t know how hard it is. 

But some of my friends will agree with you. They failed to obtain 7s in IELTS, but achieved 8s in PTE at first attempt.


----------



## Eco$immigrant2011 (Feb 8, 2018)

Joachimlee said:


> Eco$immigrant2011 said:
> 
> 
> > PTE had made getting 70 points pretty easy these days. I would say getting 7 each in IELTS is harder than getting 79+ in PTE. So 60 points in 2016 is equivalent to 70 points today. Therefore, DHA should exclude PTE from eligible english language test for the purpose of skilled migration.
> ...


My sister got 79+ at first attempt but I remember she hardly practiced (may be a day). However she was fluent in english and had 7 each in IELTS.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

sumitsagar said:


> Fellas just ignore the messages from Iscah. Iscah just making up whatever stuff trying to prove they are ahead of all other agencies. Don't know how they always come up ahead of all other agencies to get these news. The just want to keep people glued to their page for free publicity.


do you have a basis for saying that?


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

Joachimlee said:


> do you have a basis for saying that?


Iscah has been the only agency which has consistently correct about the process. I have paid agents for consultations and I have a better understanding of the system than them now. Iscah has been transparent with everyone which is something very rare in migration agents. They publish this information for everyone with out charge. It is incredibly kind and generous so I hope everyone don't take them lightly. Sure, they may get publicity out of this but I think they deserve it. They are a ray of light to desperate applicants who are looking for answers.

And before anyone asks, I don't know them and I m not on their payroll.


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

Eco$immigrant2011 said:


> PTE had made getting 70 points pretty easy these days. I would say getting 7 each in IELTS is harder than getting 79+ in PTE. So 60 points in 2016 is equivalent to 70 points today. Therefore, DHA should exclude PTE from eligible english language test for the purpose of skilled migration.


If u r frustrated that people with PTE scores getting PR ahead of u then plz go ahead and give it a try. Else please don't speak as u wanted as u can enter what ever pops up in your mind. There r many people like me who have invested our time and effort in PTE. We have never spoke against IELTS. People will opt the exam according to their convenience. Who are you n me to debate on their choice..


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

y2j said:


> Iscah has been the only agency which has consistently correct about the process. I have paid agents for consultations and I have a better understanding of the system than them now. Iscah has been transparent with everyone which is something very rare in migration agents. They publish this information for everyone with out charge. It is incredibly kind and generous so I hope everyone don't take them lightly. Sure, they may get publicity out of this but I think they deserve it. They are a ray of light to desperate applicants who are looking for answers.
> 
> And before anyone asks, I don't know them and I m not on their payroll.


Well said! 
Hope DHA has the same spirit.
Iscah is trying their best to provide help to as many people as they can. Unlike some of the agents, they don't make things sounds harder or easier just for selling the PTE, PY, NATTI training classes. 
They are very admirable in the field of information brokers.

BTW, I am also not on their payroll.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> Well said!
> Hope DHA has the same spirit.
> Iscah is trying their best to provide help to as many people as they can. Unlike some of the agents, they don't make things sounds harder or easier just for selling the PTE, PY, NATTI training classes.
> They are very admirable in the field of information brokers.
> ...


True. But do you guys know which other agents publish their findings and information to the public free of charge? Iscah can’t be the only one right?


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

prakash.aluru said:


> If u r frustrated that people with PTE scores getting PR ahead of u then plz go ahead and give it a try. Else please don't speak as u wanted as u can enter what ever pops up in your mind. There r many people like me who have invested our time and effort in PTE. We have never spoke against IELTS. People will opt the exam according to their convenience. Who are you n me to debate on their choice..


I can't get 7 in IELTS writing, and hardly get a good score in PTE speaking. It is unfair for people to say PTE is as easy as buying some scores. I spent 8 months in speaking training as English is not my first language. 
Maybe some of people have good english study environment when they were child. But not everyone is. We are starting from the different lines.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Joachimlee said:


> True. But do you guys know which other agents publish their findings and information to the public free of charge? Iscah can’t be the only one right?


Not really, even my own agent won't give me more information than what I got from here.
Instead, they keep sending me those Ads, making me so anxious every time.


----------



## Ali1993 (Jan 4, 2018)

Eco$immigrant2011 said:


> PTE had made getting 70 points pretty easy these days. I would say getting 7 each in IELTS is harder than getting 79+ in PTE. So 60 points in 2016 is equivalent to 70 points today. Therefore, DHA should exclude PTE from eligible english language test for the purpose of skilled migration.


Exclude PTE? The last time I gave IELTS I got 8 all except speaking. Got 7 in speaking and here's the funny bit. The examiner asked the following question:

"Do you like to walk to walk?" . Requested to repeat the question. The examiner said the exact same sentence again and suddenly apologized and rephrased. " Do you like to walk to WORK!". I'd give PTE again if I had to!


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> Not really, even my own agent won't give me more information than what I got from here.
> Instead, they keep sending me those Ads, making me so anxious every time.


Is 指南針 reliable? 

I watched their podcast as invites were being sent out yesterday. Other than that, I know nothing about them.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

No one is saying they should exclude PTE but they should calibrate their system to match difficulty level with other tests of English. When everyone is getting 20 points for English, in reality no one is. Since it inflates base points by 10.


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

MirandaLi said:


> I can't get 7 in IELTS writing, and hardly get a good score in PTE speaking. It is unfair for people to say PTE is as easy as buying some scores. I spent 8 months in speaking training as English is not my first language.
> Maybe some of people have good english study environment when they were child. But not everyone is. We are starting from the different lines.


I understand the feeling of not getting desired scores but that doesn't limit me to prepare for achieving it.. at the same time many people like you who are from different backgrounds have invested their time and effort and are able to succeed in getting the required scores. Hence I suggest you also to have look into the PTE exam structure and in case if u feel it as easy do give it a shot and reap the benefits out of it.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

My basis of saying this is their lack of providing a source everytime they post something. Department can't be only replying to their emails and requests for comments when there are thousands of stakeholders asking for the same information. Doesn't make sense. 



Joachimlee said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> > Fellas just ignore the messages from Iscah. Iscah just making up whatever stuff trying to prove they are ahead of all other agencies. Don't know how they always come up ahead of all other agencies to get these news. The just want to keep people glued to their page for free publicity.
> ...


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

MirandaLi said:


> I can't get 7 in IELTS writing, and hardly get a good score in PTE speaking. It is unfair for people to say PTE is as easy as buying some scores. I spent 8 months in speaking training as English is not my first language.
> Maybe some of people have good english study environment when they were child. But not everyone is. We are starting from the different lines.


You can achieve 79+ in PTE, because I did it as well. I started to learn English with 25 years, now I´m 34 and my IELTS score for speaking was 6, but I cleared PTE speaking with 90. English speaking environment is not the most important thing for clearing PTE..


----------



## subuhee (Feb 8, 2018)

I have submitted an EOI on 6th Feb 2018 with 70 points (189) and 75 points (190 NSW) under Secondary School Teacher category. Does anyone or teachers have an idea when will possibly get an invite? Thanks!


----------



## Eco$immigrant2011 (Feb 8, 2018)

Ali1993 said:


> Eco$immigrant2011 said:
> 
> 
> > PTE had made getting 70 points pretty easy these days. I would say getting 7 each in IELTS is harder than getting 79+ in PTE. So 60 points in 2016 is equivalent to 70 points today. Therefore, DHA should exclude PTE from eligible english language test for the purpose of skilled migration.
> ...


I believe PTE at its current form is below par compared to IELTS or OET/TOEFL esp for 8 each. As someone else also mentioned it needs to be recalibrated to the required level of difficulty.It should be excluded until then. Otherwise, it will continue to skew the skilled migration system.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

prakash.aluru said:


> If u r frustrated that people with PTE scores getting PR ahead of u then plz go ahead and give it a try. Else please don't speak as u wanted as u can enter what ever pops up in your mind. There r many people like me who have invested our time and effort in PTE. We have never spoke against IELTS. People will opt the exam according to their convenience. Who are you n me to debate on their choice..


Completely agree with you prakash.aluru. My IELTS score was - L-8, R-8.5, W-8, S-7...missed 1 point in speaking. Hence went for PTE...and let me tell you it was not a cake walk either. Especially Reading section...I think is tougher than the reading section of IELTS. What ever you call it but it took me 4 attempts to clear PTE and get score in each section above 79.


----------



## Eco$immigrant2011 (Feb 8, 2018)

prakash.aluru said:


> Eco$immigrant2011 said:
> 
> 
> > PTE had made getting 70 points pretty easy these days. I would say getting 7 each in IELTS is harder than getting 79+ in PTE. So 60 points in 2016 is equivalent to 70 points today. Therefore, DHA should exclude PTE from eligible english language test for the purpose of skilled migration.
> ...


I am not saying people are getting high scores without hardwork. I am only questioning the standard of PTE as a standardised test. 

You can get desired scores in these tests by following a certain strategy. You can get superior english scores in PTE despite being a proficient english speaker if u follow right strategy when u practice it.
However, you will get 8 each in IELTS only if you have superior english and follow right strategy.
This is the only difference.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Agree with Eco$immigrant2011


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

I have attempted IELTS thrice, in my opinion, reading and listening section of IELTS are relatively easier than PTE. Agree with other fellows that PTE is not a piece of cake. The only difference is the scoring pattern of PTE, where different tasks are correlated to each other while in IELTS its totally different. I think it's not only PTE influencing high points for immigration but other factors are also there.

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eco$immigrant2011 (Feb 8, 2018)

engineer874 said:


> I have attempted IELTS thrice, in my opinion, reading and listening section of IELTS are relatively easier than PTE. Agree with other fellows that PTE is not a piece of cake. The only difference is the scoring pattern of PTE, where different tasks are correlated to each other while in IELTS its totally different. I think it's not only PTE influencing high points for immigration but other factors are also there.
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


I hope other factors are taken into consideration.

Personally, I would love to see candidates with greater experience to be given priority over superior english. For eg. If two candidates, both at 70 points,one with 10 points for exp and other a fresh graduate with superior english but no exp, candidate with exp given priority over fresh grad.

Common sense tells me that someone with exp and proficient english has a higher chance of getting a job and contributing to the economy than a fresh graduate. And I believe this is the essence of skilled migration as well.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Humble request:

Please create/join a new/another thread for PTE and IELTS comparison. People have invested their time and money for these exams and this thread is purely related to EOI's let it be simple and sweet.

No one can learn English (any language) overnight but they can practice and crack exams.


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

No way. I feel angry reading this. I got all 8 to 9 for IELTS except writing. No matter how much I change my essay structure I never got above 7. I am proficient for IELTS. 

It was desperation that lead me to take PTE. Even then I struggled with speaking and listening and took three attempts of PTE to get 79. It wasn't easy learning the structure of PTE and each task is nerve wracking for me with the limited time.

I have only switched as it is impossible to get 8 in IELTS writing. Moreover no guidance no mark sheet on what constitutes a 8. How can I improve? Imo you are sour that people are doing their best to up their chances.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

DHA has replied to a migration agent’s queries regarding slowdown in 189. Not sure what to make of it though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Eco$immigrant2011 said:


> I believe PTE at its current form is below par compared to IELTS or OET/TOEFL esp for 8 each. As someone else also mentioned it needs to be recalibrated to the required level of difficulty.It should be excluded until then. Otherwise, it will continue to skew the skilled migration system.


People are studying years for PTE and giving multiple attempts. They are investing time and money, with proper planning and strategy they are reaching the desired score. It is not a matter of one day or a weak. Also please note that only people who have good knowledge of english can cross 79+ no matter how attempts they take. 

Please do not white wash the whole PTE structure. Reading and speaking is very difficult compared to IELTS.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

azam_qr said:


> People are studying years for PTE and giving multiple attempts. They are investing time and money, with proper planning and strategy they are reaching the desired score. It is not a matter of one day or a weak. Also please note that only people who have good knowledge of english can cross 79+ no matter how attempts they take.
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not white wash the whole PTE structure. Reading and speaking is very difficult compared to IELTS.




Lol please don't say speaking is quite difficult than IELTS. Person who can't score more than 6 in PTE can easily score 90/90 if they know tricks. I can personally teach anyone to get 90/90 in speaking within 5 mins. It's just a trick bro. Dumb software won't even realise that you have spoken but was it right or wrong but you will get 90/90. Hahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Lol please don't say speaking is quite difficult than IELTS. Person who can't score more than 6 in PTE can easily score 90/90 if they know tricks. I can personally teach anyone to get 90/90 in speaking within 5 mins. It's just a trick bro. Dumb software won't even realise that you have spoken but was it right or wrong but you will get 90/90. Hahahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about writing thats the only section i cant seem to get above 79 pn

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Noman212 (Jun 7, 2016)

What does that mean? i am unable to get the reason unfortunately...


----------



## Velan (May 28, 2015)

This thread has become a debating forum now. Stick to the topic and just for information, DHA is the deciding authority for immigration process.

Sent from my Coolpad 3600I using Tapatalk


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Velan said:


> This thread has become a debating forum now. Stick to the topic and just for information, DHA is the deciding authority for immigration process.
> 
> Sent from my Coolpad 3600I using Tapatalk


Yea exactly this is what iam saying. No one can decide if someone has greater experience should be chosen on top of a person with better english. Australian government is deciding authority. People here are making decisions.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

People. The problem is not which English test candidates take but the issue is that invitations have been tighten to 300 per round that's why we can't get out of this hell circle of 75 and 80 points. If rounds were like in previous years we wouldn't have this pilling up problem.


----------



## Vab18 (Feb 7, 2018)

I’m not sure what me asking if it was specific to occupation how points worked had to do with English proficiency! Lol


----------



## Noman212 (Jun 7, 2016)

Joachimlee said:


> DHA has replied to a migration agent’s queries regarding slowdown in 189. Not sure what to make of it though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



unable to understand the reason please elaborate?


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Noman212 said:


> unable to understand the reason please elaborate?


I am not privy to the correspondence between the agent and DHA. My friend sent me this image which she obtained from a Blog on WeChat. So, I thought I’d share it in this forum for the benefit of all.


----------



## Mr.WasheeWashee (Feb 8, 2018)

Hey guys! My DOE is 02/01/18 and I have 60 points (Age: 25 + Edu: 15 + English: 20, ANZSCO: 233111). My degree is Australian, don't know if that helps though.

Now my question is..would it be too naive to still be hopeful?


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Lol please don't say speaking is quite difficult than IELTS. Person who can't score more than 6 in PTE can easily score 90/90 if they know tricks. I can personally teach anyone to get 90/90 in speaking within 5 mins. It's just a trick bro. Dumb software won't even realise that you have spoken but was it right or wrong but you will get 90/90. Hahahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please teach me those tricks for speaking. I will be grateful.


----------



## Noman212 (Jun 7, 2016)

Joachimlee said:


> I am not privy to the correspondence between the agent and DHA. My friend sent me this image which she obtained from a Blog on WeChat. So, I thought I’d share it in this forum for the benefit of all.




This response from DHA means they will not going to decrease their current cut off for Prorata and non prorata occupations?


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Noman212 said:


> This response from DHA means they will not going to decrease their current cut off for Prorata and non prorata occupations?


But why are they limiting the no.of invitations per round? 300 per round since december. At least they can increase the limit upto 1000. I believe the processing of backlogs is also considerably done.


----------



## Gaurzilla (Jul 15, 2017)

can it be possible that the ACS date and PTE date is later than EOI date? Is this a valid scenario OR DHA will reject such cases?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> Please teach me those tricks for speaking. I will be grateful.




Just try to focus on read aloud. make a small pause in full stop and other than that don't make pauses in commas. Just speak. Try to finish it before 25 sec. Apart from it, just speak whatever you can speak. Don't think about content. Like for the graph or chart, you can say. " I can see very beautiful infront of me. It is round shape." Just speak and speak without any hesitation . You will get 90/90 without any doubt. If you start to care about content, you will lose your fluency and your marks will be heavily deducted.

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Noman212 said:


> This response from DHA means they will not going to decrease their current cut off for Prorata and non prorata occupations?


It is just one of those standardised replies that do not tell you anything new. Basically, it is just a summary of what 189 is all about. 

But it does clarify that NZ stream applicants ‘have had no impact on the number of invitations issued’. 

Your guess is as good as mine as to why they limit the number of invitations to 300.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Gaurzilla said:


> can it be possible that the ACS date and PTE date is later than EOI date? Is this a valid scenario OR DHA will reject such cases?


Only in case of reassessment or test retake. I am talking about DOE (Date of Effect--which will change if your points change).


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Gaurzilla said:


> can it be possible that the ACS date and PTE date is later than EOI date? Is this a valid scenario OR DHA will reject such cases?


Yes, it is no problem - the law requires you to score the total points claimed (or more ) as at the day before the invitation. Can be scored a different way e.g. someone may claim 20 points for English in anticipation of scoring such before invitation - in the mean time they may complete Professional year and NAATI and then get invited - and meet the requirements with 10 points for English and 10 for PY and NAATI

people are getting unfair advantage from this and it is a big weakness in the system. 

Regards

Tony


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Yes, it is no problem - the law requires you to score the total points claimed (or more ) as at the day before the invitation. Can be scored a different way e.g. someone may claim 20 points for English in anticipation of scoring such before invitation - in the mean time they may complete Professional year and NAATI and then get invited - and meet the requirements with 10 points for English and 10 for PY and NAATI
> 
> people are getting unfair advantage from this and it is a big weakness in the system.
> 
> ...



Do you know someone who cheated and got the visa? those who are playing with the system which may end up in a blacklisting because in last you say I agree to all terms and conditions and every info is true as per my knowledge.

another query: Can you adjust your 20 English anticipated marks with 10 English actual and 10 PY?

On a lighter note: Who has tested the skill select software? Damn does that person know software testing


----------



## Velan (May 28, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Yes, it is no problem - the law requires you to score the total points claimed (or more ) as at the day before the invitation. Can be scored a different way e.g. someone may claim 20 points for English in anticipation of scoring such before invitation - in the mean time they may complete Professional year and NAATI and then get invited - and meet the requirements with 10 points for English and 10 for PY and NAATI
> 
> people are getting unfair advantage from this and it is a big weakness in the system.
> 
> ...


The chances of rejection is high. I would suggest not to try.

Sent from my Coolpad 3600I using Tapatalk


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

SunV said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it is no problem - the law requires you to score the total points claimed (or more ) as at the day before the invitation. Can be scored a different way e.g. someone may claim 20 points for English in anticipation of scoring such before invitation - in the mean time they may complete Professional year and NAATI and then get invited - and meet the requirements with 10 points for English and 10 for PY and NAATI
> ...


Heard from a forum member that CO rejects these sort of cases. Tony can asnwer further.


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

I think Skill select should at least verify the PTE / ILTS ID for authenticity and also ensure same ID is not used in multiple applications. This will definitely help in preventing fake EOI entries.

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Mr.WasheeWashee said:


> Hey guys! My DOE is 02/01/18 and I have 60 points (Age: 25 + Edu: 15 + English: 20, ANZSCO: 233111). My degree is Australian, don't know if that helps though.
> 
> Now my question is..would it be too naive to still be hopeful?


Hi mine is the same 233111 with 65+5.we r in non prorata. Last year 60 were sufficient to grab 189 fir our code but thus year needs above 70 n 75 for quicker process. NSW has yet not released invitations for 233111 since long as per immitracker. Lets see what happens now. Good luck


----------



## Mr.WasheeWashee (Feb 8, 2018)

milindpatel26 said:


> Hi mine is the same 233111 with 65+5.we r in non prorata. Last year 60 were sufficient to grab 189 fir our code but thus year needs above 70 n 75 for quicker process. NSW has yet not released invitations for 233111 since long as per immitracker. Lets see what happens now. Good luck


Hmmm. I don't understand/know much about what's going on but judging by the responses on this forum, they've been only inviting pro-ratas with really high points for 3 or so months now. I hope they start inviting non-proratas as well.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Joachimlee said:


> Is 指南針 reliable?
> 
> I watched their podcast as invites were being sent out yesterday. Other than that, I know nothing about them.


I don't know about that one, but before you transfer the money, make sure your agent hold a valid plate from the government. If he/she is also an immigration lawyer, it's even better! 

The company you mentioned is quite famous among Chinese students. It provides english training classes as well as visa consultation services. Personally, I would say go to professional visa service for your PR, and go to actual school for english lessons. As long as they are not connected, they won't push that much of ads to you.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Joachimlee said:


> DHA has replied to a migration agent’s queries regarding slowdown in 189. Not sure what to make of it though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! someone is asking the minister! that's nice!
But I did not get any valid information from the letter. There is no explanation on why it is 300 per round. 
Do they mean Aus do not need the skilled immigrants and that's why the tiny rounds?


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

SunV said:


> Do you know someone who cheated and got the visa? those who are playing with the system which may end up in a blacklisting because in last you say I agree to all terms and conditions and every info is true as per my knowledge.
> 
> another query: Can you adjust your 20 English anticipated marks with 10 English actual and 10 PY?
> 
> On a lighter note: Who has tested the skill select software? Damn does that person know software testing


DO NOT TRY IT!
You are putting your future at risk, not worth it.

Skillselect software has very obvious logic bugs. All the 2613* can tell it hahahahaha


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Eco$immigrant2011 said:


> I hope other factors are taken into consideration.
> 
> Personally, I would love to see candidates with greater experience to be given priority over superior english. For eg. If two candidates, both at 70 points,one with 10 points for exp and other a fresh graduate with superior english but no exp, candidate with exp given priority over fresh grad.
> 
> Common sense tells me that someone with exp and proficient english has a higher chance of getting a job and contributing to the economy than a fresh graduate. And I believe this is the essence of skilled migration as well.


Agree! Right now the whole point test is becoming a english proficiency test system. 
People need to be english experts to be invited, absurd! 
They should weight education and working exp more than english. Language is just a tool for explain yourself, not some kind of high valued skill like a doctor who needs a lot of exp to save life.

BTW, vic state nomination is doing this. I've seen people with 8 yrs exp but only 6 in IELTS gets invitation. Some of the new graduates holding 8 in PTE but still not been considered in vic. So if you do have more than 3 yrs local exp in vic, the chances of you getting 190 is quite good, they even invited more people than 189 now (1500+ per month).


----------



## SaritaY (Jul 25, 2016)

submitted my 189 EOI on the 30th of Aug, 2017 and just updated my EOI today with higher PTE scores. Just wondering would the system count my application date as today or 30/8/2017? How long would I need to wait for invitation? I know that september applicant with 70 poins for non-pro got invited last round.


----------



## Eco$immigrant2011 (Feb 8, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> Eco$immigrant2011 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope other factors are taken into consideration.
> ...


I believe this is the right way to go. Victorian model should be followed by all states. Moreover, it should be the template for the whole immigration system.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Eco$immigrant2011 said:


> I believe this is the right way to go. Victorian model should be followed by all states. Moreover, it should be the template for the whole immigration system.


You read my mind!
I think the initial criteria for english requirement is just to make sure people can blend in to the society without big difficulty. That make sense. But right now, a master's degree equals to 7 in English, a phd equals to 8 in English. How does that works???? 
So what aus want really is a lot of english speakers and writers? To describe how good the Pacific is? 

Unfortunately, I think the english test is going to be there and will be given more weight. Because the prime minister's offical speaking has mentioned how he is going to solve the immigrants "problem", and I quote: "...and with higher english requirements..."


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> Well said!
> Hope DHA has the same spirit.
> Iscah is trying their best to provide help to as many people as they can. Unlike some of the agents, they don't make things sounds harder or easier just for selling the PTE, PY, NATTI training classes.
> They are very admirable in the field of information brokers.
> ...


I dont wanna comment on Iscah, I just wanna talk about some other agents. Current trending is very clear and as immi agents, I think none of them wouldn't know the trend. But there still r some agents kept saying everything is fine, DIBP is doing this only because of holiday or something else. all things u need to do is increase ur points, they r still saying accountants only need to wait 3 months with 75 points, which we both know that's a lie. They just want more money from their clients so they kept the truth away from their clients. 

BTW, I already gave up on this holly crap Au immi thing. I'm starting to find out how can I go to Canada, and for now, based on my situation, maybe I can stay there without 2 year local study and if that's realized, how ridiculous this Au immi policy is...I think I should have gone to Canada at the first place, at that time, those two countries' immi policy look the same. Guess I made a wrong desicion


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

bb8 said:


> I dont wanna comment on Iscah, I just wanna talk about some other agents. Current trending is very clear and as immi agents, I think none of them wouldn't know the trend. But there still r some agents kept saying everything is fine, DIBP is doing this only because of holiday or something else. all things u need to do is increase ur points, they r still saying accountants only need to wait 3 months with 75 points, which we both know that's a lie. They just want more money from their clients so they kept the truth away from their clients.
> 
> BTW, I already gave up on this holly crap Au immi thing. I'm starting to find out how can I go to Canada, and for now, based on my situation, maybe I can stay there without 2 year local study and if that's realized, how ridiculous this Au immi policy is...I think I should have gone to Canada at the first place, at that time, those two countries' immi policy look the same. Guess I made a wrong desicion


exactly!!! they fool people by saying all you need to do is just to increase your points. A lot of them put a lot of fake IELTS/PTE results to get people into their classes. Every time I hear someone trying to take another english test, I urge them to look at the current situation and then decide if they should waste their time and money.

You can never catch up when the gov is intentionally blocking you out!


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> exactly!!! they fool people by saying all you need to do is just to increase your points. A lot of them put a lot of fake IELTS/PTE results to get people into their classes. Every time I hear someone trying to take another english test, I urge them to look at the current situation and then decide if they should waste their time and money.
> 
> You can never catch up when the gov is intentionally blocking you out!


oh, I haven't heard about the fake results before...but if they r really doing this, no one will know that's not real coz they always block the name and photo. That's why I dont encourage my friends to post any exam results in their fb or something, maybe someone will take advantage of it. 

To be honest, most people wouldn't spend much time on EOI trend before they get the expecting points, so it's possible some people dont know the current trend. they only read some agents info and make their decision to try more times in Eng tests, which is totally a waste of time and money. some of my friends still think DIBP will send all the rest invitations at the end of this f/y...which I wish it was true but I know that's not possible


----------



## Eco$immigrant2011 (Feb 8, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> bb8 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont wanna comment on Iscah, I just wanna talk about some other agents. Current trending is very clear and as immi agents, I think none of them wouldn't know the trend. But there still r some agents kept saying everything is fine, DIBP is doing this only because of holiday or something else. all things u need to do is increase ur points, they r still saying accountants only need to wait 3 months with 75 points, which we both know that's a lie. They just want more money from their clients so they kept the truth away from their clients.
> ...


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

hey guys, let's stop arguing about English tests, no matter it's IELTS or PTE, if everyone else can get decent points from them, u can do it as well. That's not the problem now, it's meaningless to discuss this. now the problem is there're only 300 inv each round, if DIBP keep doing this, no Eng test will affect the results u r being invited or not. so stop arguing plz


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Eco$immigrant2011 said:


> MirandaLi said:
> 
> 
> > exactly!!! they fool people by saying all you need to do is just to increase your points. A lot of them put a lot of fake IELTS/PTE results to get people into their classes. Every time I hear someone trying to take another english test, I urge them to look at the current situation and then decide if they should waste their time and money.
> ...


----------



## OldMoose (Jul 28, 2017)

The doors are closing fast. We all hope to be on the other side before that happens. Imagine how it will be after 5 years .....


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

bb8 said:


> oh, I haven't heard about the fake results before...but if they r really doing this, no one will know that's not real coz they always block the name and photo. That's why I dont encourage my friends to post any exam results in their fb or something, maybe someone will take advantage of it.
> 
> To be honest, most people wouldn't spend much time on EOI trend before they get the expecting points, so it's possible some people dont know the current trend. they only read some agents info and make their decision to try more times in Eng tests, which is totally a waste of time and money. some of my friends still think DIBP will send all the rest invitations at the end of this f/y...which I wish it was true but I know that's not possible


That's true!
Last weekend I spent a whole day in talking to some students in UoM, just to inform them the situation is bad and think twice before pay the tuition fee.
hope no one gets the same fate as I do


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

SunV said:


> Do you know someone who cheated and got the visa? those who are playing with the system which may end up in a blacklisting because in last you say I agree to all terms and conditions and every info is true as per my knowledge.
> 
> another query: Can you adjust your 20 English anticipated marks with 10 English actual and 10 PY?
> 
> On a lighter note: Who has tested the skill select software? Damn does that person know software testing


I am not encouraging anyone doing this as I think it is gaining an unfair advantage. I am just answering from a legal/technical point of view - if an applicant meets all the requirements for grant of a visa, then the Minister MUST/MUST grant that visa.

here is the main points requirement for the 189 visa:


189.224

*(1) The applicant’s score, when assessed in relation to the visa under Subdivision B of Division 3 of Part 2 of the Act, is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa. *

(2) The applicant’s score, when assessed in relation to the visa under Subdivision B of Division 3 of Part 2 of the Act, is not less than the qualifying score for that Subdivision. 

Note: Subdivision B of Division 3 of Part 2 of the Act provides for the application of a points system under which applicants for relevant visas are given an assessed score based on a prescribed number of points for particular attributes, assessed against the relevant pool mark and pass mark: see sections 92 to 96 of the Act.

The prescribed points and the manner of their allocation are provided for in Division 2.6 and Schedule 6D of these Regulations. Pool marks and pass marks are set from time to time by the Minister by instrument: see section 96 of the Act.

So the reality is, you get invited at a particular points total and you must then be assessed and score not less than the total points in your invite - an EOI is not mentioned in any prescribed criteria in the Migration Act or Regulations - so the assessment looks at what you scored the day before the invitation, not the day you lodged the EOI. 

MJKE1337 says a forum member says CO rejects these kinds of cases - there are no legal grounds to do so. It could be a genuine oversight e.g. EOI claims 10 points for overseas experience for 6 years ICT - thinking 6 years = 5 points - actually has 4 years due to ACS docking 2 years. gets invited just over a year after putting in the EOI and flukes it and meet the 5 years just prior to invitation.

Incorrect EOIs could be cancelled by DHA prior to invitation if they were found to be inaccurate.

Anyway, I would rather not discuss this further as I do not want to encourage anyone to exploit loopholes

Regards

Tony


----------



## fitz78 (Dec 3, 2016)

Guys. Have a look on their facebook (link posted above by another member). I've noticed that DIBP do reply to most of the comments. However, they don't reply about the 300 rounds comments, but at least they see the frustration of the 189 applicants. I agree with the member that says it is not a harm to ask them to be more transparent on their FB page..


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

fitz78 said:


> Guys. Have a look on their facebook (link posted above by another member). I've noticed that DIBP do reply to most of the comments. However, they don't reply about the 300 rounds comments, but at least they see the frustration of the 189 applicants. I agree with the member that says it is not a harm to ask them to be more transparent on their FB page..


HI all, 

This is the link to their FB page: 

https://www.facebook.com/ausimmigrationandcitizenship/


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

From the perspective that....
1. Henceforth, Border Force will not inform the max invites per round in advance.
2. For 2613x still, we have 50% left to be invited.
3. Possibly they might or might not hit the ceiling for 2613x.

Do you guys think that they might think about inviting most of the older applicants by increasing the max invites or people with 65/less than 65 can totally forget getting invited?

Neither myself nor my agent has a clue why Border Force have reduced the number of invites to 300 all of a sudden for the past 4 months and now the latest development of not informing the invitation limits per month.
I'm hoping I will get some clue once the migration agents meeting get's concluded in Feb 2018.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

fitz78 said:


> Guys. Have a look on their facebook (link posted above by another member). I've noticed that DIBP do reply to most of the comments. However, they don't reply about the 300 rounds comments, but at least they see the frustration of the 189 applicants. I agree with the member that says it is not a harm to ask them to be more transparent on their FB page..


Yes, I have been actively commenting on their FB page and pushing the related topics to the top of their main page. Recommending everybody who has a FB account and been in this dilemma to do the same. 
But we need to be polite and mindful to every single word we type -- because we are very angry at the moment!!! I've already seen some aggressive comments there, that's not good. They can delete our comments at any time they want, don't give them that chance!
The visa agents are on the same boat as us, because if this continues, they will loose job!


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

So I have finally submitted an EOI for 190 visa as well at 75 points for NSW. When does one get an invite from state? Does state also send invites every 2 weeks or there is a completely different procedure? Do i stand a chance of getting a state invite?


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> From the perspective that....
> 1. Henceforth, Border Force will not inform the max invites per round in advance.
> 2. For 2613x still, we have 50% left to be invited.
> 3. Possibly they might or might not hit the ceiling for 2613x.
> ...


Your words make me think of when you like a person but he does not take you seriously, you would find all the excuses for him not taking your calls, not reply to your sms and miss the date.

The excuses we find for DHA including NZ streams, new visa reforms, system bugs and so much more. We just won't admit "they are not that into us". So frustrating!


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Joachimlee said:


> HI all,
> 
> This is the link to their FB page:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ausimmigrationandcitizenship/


I see a lot more people are commenting there, now it's like 90% of the new comments are about 189 slow down issue. That's a good sign.

People say one will treasure something when it's hard to get. But this is too <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator* 

hard for us! Still, I am grateful that I have you and many others standing on the line and holding hands to go through this. Wish we can get response shortly.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

MirandaLi said:


> Your words make me think of when you like a person but he does not take you seriously, you would find all the excuses for him not taking your calls, not reply to your sms and miss the date.
> 
> The excuses we find for DHA including NZ streams, new visa reforms, system bugs and so much more. We just won't admit "they are not that into us". So frustrating!


I agree. For me it's mostly that they should atleast let us know frankly what is causing this slowdowns rather than being quite.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## jtmatswani (Jan 16, 2018)

All we are asking for is an explantion to this slowdown in invitations. :-(


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello Expats,

When can I expect an invite with 75 points for 261311 Analyst Programmer.

PTE : 90 90 90 90 (20 points)
Age : 29 (30 Points)
Experience : 10 points
Education : 15 points
EOI Updated : 10th FEB

Thanks
Shaan


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> When can I expect an invite with 75 points for 261311 Analyst Programmer.
> 
> ...


Mostly in the next round I guess.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks, any idea when the next round is ?

Shaan


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

Should happen on 21st


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Thanks, any idea when the next round is ?
> 
> Shaan


Mostly on 21st Feb


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

MirandaLi said:


> I see a lot more people are commenting there, now it's like 90% of the new comments are about 189 slow down issue. That's a good sign.
> 
> People say one will treasure something when it's hard to get. But this is too <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


Not only FACEBOOK , but we need to do this no their twitter as well.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Friends i some info as m willing to apply for my spouse skill assessment in 222311 financial investment advisor.
1. Is PTE valid to claim 5 points or only IELTS for spouse.
2. How long does VETASSESS take for results other than priority assessment.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Any advice plz..
If spouse assessment comes negative than does it affect the actual applicant's file for 190 or 189 later on after invitation without spouse points?


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> I see a lot more people are commenting there, now it's like 90% of the new comments are about 189 slow down issue. That's a good sign.
> 
> People say one will treasure something when it's hard to get. But this is too <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


That’s great! But we will need greater numbers if we are to expect a response from the DHA. 

I agreed that we need to be mindful with our comments and not make rude and aggressive remarks. That will reflect badly on us as aspiring migrants and reasonable people making reasonable demands.


----------



## J_Scorpion (Sep 10, 2015)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> When can I expect an invite with 75 points for 261311 Analyst Programmer.
> 
> ...


I also didn't received invite on 7th feb and I found that predictions of iscah.com are correct. This way you will get invited in first round of march.

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Hey buddies. I'm going to pte test next week. I would like to know how writing portion looks on pte? How many essays/letters will I have to write? The writing part is also checked by computer or by human? Please give me tips how I can beat this writing and score 80. In my previous tests in IELTS It was the hardest part for me this essay writing.


----------



## J_Scorpion (Sep 10, 2015)

Mad.cat said:


> Hey buddies. I'm going to pte test next week. I would like to know how writing portion looks on pte? How many essays/letters will I have to write? The writing part is also checked by computer or by human? Please give me tips how I can beat this writing and score 80. In my previous tests in IELTS It was the hardest part for me this essay writing.


Please post such things in PTE related threads.

You can check test info on official website of PTE.

if there is some doubts then algorithm is designed in such a way that human examiners are provided the exams to recheck.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for February 2018 &gt;&gt;*



Mad.cat said:


> Hey buddies. I'm going to pte test next week. I would like to know how writing portion looks on pte? How many essays/letters will I have to write? The writing part is also checked by computer or by human? Please give me tips how I can beat this writing and score 80. In my previous tests in IELTS It was the hardest part for me this essay writing.




Could be a combination of 1 essay 2 summary
Or 2 essay 1 summary

Checked by computer

Follow a standard strategy. Focus on correctness and delivery of key words related to central idea.

My recommendation: follow Jay from E2language his essay structure is simple precise and effective.

In my 1 month prep I just followed His videos om youtube got 79+ in attempt 1. 90 in writing

++PTE-A thread has all the info that you need


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

kumarv2017 said:


> Could be a combination of 1 essay 2 summary
> Or 2 essay 1 summary
> 
> Checked by computer
> ...


Thanks for your advice.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for February 2018 &gt;&gt;*



milindpatel26 said:


> Any advice plz..
> If spouse assessment comes negative than does it affect the actual applicant's file for 190 or 189 later on after invitation without spouse points?




If your spouse’s assessmnt went negative, then you cannot claim 5 spouse points. As per my knowledge Otherthan that there will be no issue. Anyway you should not enter the assessmnt details of spouse in your EOI since u not claiming points. 
Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

milindpatel26 said:


> Any advice plz..
> If spouse assessment comes negative than does it affect the actual applicant's file for 190 or 189 later on after invitation without spouse points?




You are not eligible to claim spouse points prior to have positive assessment. Any backdated or false data submission will make your application rejected in a first glance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion (Sep 10, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> You are not eligible to claim spouse points prior to have positive assessment. Any backdated or false data submission will make your application rejected in a first glance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes .... he will get the invitation but visa application can get rejected because invite will be grabbed with false information

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi all. Probably a dumb question. But Still would like to get it clarified. So I'm applying for 190 and it says "I should commit to living and working in NSW for the first two years after being granted the 190 visa."

My initial idea was to obtain a visa, hunt for a job and move to NSW only after getting a job. So does this 190 mean I should immediately move to NSW no matter whether I have a job or not? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sathish4sree (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi newbienz & experts,

I'm collecting supporting documents for visa application and planning to lodge it in next week. I have few queries, please help me on that.

When should I go for PCC and Medical?
Our passport (me,spouse,kids) is in native address (Tamilnadu) and I work in Bangalore (Karnataka) for last 5years, where should I apply for PCC?
Only my passport is in native address, all other proofs are in Bangalore.
Do we need to have medical checkup for kids? (1st kid 8yrs old and 2nd kid 5months old)


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> I see a lot more people are commenting there, now it's like 90% of the new comments are about 189 slow down issue. That's a good sign.
> 
> People say one will treasure something when it's hard to get. But this is too <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
> 
> hard for us! Still, I am grateful that I have you and many others standing on the line and holding hands to go through this. Wish we can get response shortly.


I tried to say something on their fb page, but all I wanna say is disrespectful... I cant hold the impulse to do so...so I guess I'd better do nothing.


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

bb8 said:


> I tried to say something on their fb page, but all I wanna say is disrespectful... I cant hold the impulse to do so...so I guess I'd better do nothing.




I understand your predicament and the urge to write but stay put and dont do anything rash.

The kind of screening that the countries are doing for the immigrants its better not to have any such highlights on you social media profiles.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

kiasuvivek said:


> Hi all. Probably a dumb question. But Still would like to get it clarified. So I'm applying for 190 and it says "I should commit to living and working in NSW for the first two years after being granted the 190 visa."
> 
> My initial idea was to obtain a visa, hunt for a job and move to NSW only after getting a job. So does this 190 mean I should immediately move to NSW no matter whether I have a job or not?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


From the definition of 190 visa, yes, u need to stay in the nomination state after your visa is granted instead of getting a job. they dont care about whether u can find a job or not. Strictly, u need to follow this rule. But I've heard someone lived in another state instead of their nominated state from the grant date of the visa, no one finds out it. while my friend, who's doing TAS nominations, dont even use card to pay when she travel to other states. She's afraid of cancellation of her current 190 visa. 

So I guess it's your decision to stay in which state, but u also need to take the consequences


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

kumarv2017 said:


> I understand your predicament and the urge to write but stay put and dont do anything rash.
> 
> The kind of screening that the countries are doing for the immigrants its better not to have any such highlights on you social media profiles.
> 
> ...


yep I know, I kept all the thoughts in my mind, I know that won help me. and I dont know whether everyone noticed it, there was a legislation came into use months ago about disrespectful contents in your social media accounts, the government has the right to deport anyone they think is disrespectful to the society or country. I wont be that silly.

thx for ur notice though.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

bb8 said:


> yep I know, I kept all the thoughts in my mind, I know that won help me. and I dont know whether everyone noticed it, there was a legislation came into use months ago about disrespectful contents in your social media accounts, the government has the right to deport anyone they think is disrespectful to the society or country. I wont be that silly.
> 
> thx for ur notice though.


They have a discretion to deport anyone that fails the character test. But that does not mean that we cannot convey our concerns in a respectful manner. Within reason, we have the freedom to complain. 

Anyhow, I respect your decision.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

bb8 said:


> yep I know, I kept all the thoughts in my mind, I know that won help me. and I dont know whether everyone noticed it, there was a legislation came into use months ago about disrespectful contents in your social media accounts, the government has the right to deport anyone they think is disrespectful to the society or country. I wont be that silly.
> 
> thx for ur notice though.


By no way it will be disrespectful in asking a bit of transparency in their system of invitations.The govt. had initiated this immigration programme and since it deals with people and their family from different ethnicities , culture and country as certain decisions in life is based on the parameters they set for immigration it is now their right to know about any decisions taken by govt. Or organisation concerning the programme....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello Expats,

I am residing in Australia for the past three years and now I am applying for my PCC via vfsglobal for my 189. My passport has my permanent address for which I have proof as well. But I have stayed in many places in city apart from my native town(in the same state) for which I do not have any proof, and the worst part is I don't even remember those addresses.

What should I do in this case.? Which address am I expected to mention in the PCC form? Is it fine if I mention only my permanent address mentioned in passport.?

Please help..

Thanks
Shaan


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

bb8 said:


> yep I know, I kept all the thoughts in my mind, I know that won help me. and I dont know whether everyone noticed it, there was a legislation came into use months ago about disrespectful contents in your social media accounts, the government has the right to deport anyone they think is disrespectful to the society or country. I wont be that silly.
> 
> thx for ur notice though.


What legislation was this? I don't believe anything like this has been (or would be) passed by Parliament. 

If you mean the Australian Citizenship Amendment (Allegiance to Australia) Bill 2015 then you need to (as always) actually look at the law as it was finally passed, after any amendments. That bill for example was debated and altered twice, including being debated by Parliamentary Committee as well as in the Senate. The Bill was read 3 times before passing. It relates to terrorist activities and support.

If a person publicly goes around supporting terrorism and say tries to get funds for terrorist groups through social media, that's something quite different than "disrespect"/

The government certainly does NOT have the right to deport people for "disrespectful comments on social media" - Australia is not a totalitarian state.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Came to know from one agent that dipb is now likely to busy for the processing of Visa related Commonwealth games, participants and people, which is going to be held on 4th-15th April in Australia. So, dipb is less concentrated on skills migration invitation and Visa processing. Once the visa processing of Commonwealth games will be completed, they will speed up the skills migration invitation.......

Anybody know about the above fact of Commonwealth game?


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

ee_sajib said:


> Came to know from one agent that dipb is now likely to busy for the processing of Visa related Commonwealth games, participants and people, which is going to be held on 4th-15th April in Australia. So, dipb is less concentrated on skills migration invitation and Visa processing. Once the visa processing of Commonwealth games will be completed, they will speed up the skills migration invitation.......
> 
> Anybody know about the above fact of Commonwealth game?


Lol, but might be true


----------



## engrsami (Feb 10, 2018)

*Non Pro rata occupations*

What about non pro rata Professions Tony. I am electrical engineer with 60+5.
how u see my chances. I may attempt PTE for +10






Welshtone said:


> the 70 pointers waiting from 30th October 2017 will not get invited unless there is an increase from the current 300 per round
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

ee_sajib said:


> Came to know from one agent that dipb is now likely to busy for the processing of Visa related Commonwealth games, participants and people, which is going to be held on 4th-15th April in Australia. So, dipb is less concentrated on skills migration invitation and Visa processing. Once the visa processing of Commonwealth games will be completed, they will speed up the skills migration invitation.......
> 
> Anybody know about the above fact of Commonwealth game?




Lol.. That agent is smarter than DIBP to fool people. Skilled migration program is totally unrelated to tourist visa. They definitely have enough manpower in their different section to handle any kind of situation. This is not even main big Olympics though. Got affected for couple of rounds can be considered, however, it's gonna be now 3 months so this reason is not digesting well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

Guys, 

Looking for some help from members in this thread.

Please help me clarify below:

My wife has done B.E. EEE(Electrical & Electronics Engineering) with 5yrs 8 Months experience, now to claim 5 points from her she needs to be positively assessed by ACS for which she is going to apply, now ACS will deduct 4 years and her experience would be just 1yr and 8 months, so will ACS reject her assessment as negative as she doesn't qualify for the minimum experience of 3 years?
I'm the primary applicant, as i just need 5 points from her. So should we go ahead and apply ACS for her?

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

scoobyhariharan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Looking for some help from members in this thread.
> 
> ...


Hi Hari, 

I have been in the same situation. To claim partner's point, the effective experience (after deduction) of you spouse needs to be zero or more.
My wife's total experience was 4 years and ACS deducted 2 years and I got the 5 points for partner.
So you can go ahead with your partner's assessment and claim points.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

ee_sajib said:


> Came to know from one agent that dipb is now likely to busy for the processing of Visa related Commonwealth games, participants and people, which is going to be held on 4th-15th April in Australia. So, dipb is less concentrated on skills migration invitation and Visa processing. Once the visa processing of Commonwealth games will be completed, they will speed up the skills migration invitation.......
> 
> Anybody know about the above fact of Commonwealth game?


I am not too sure about that. But, this is a government department we are talking about and they have been planning for the game for years. In my opinion, it is highly unlikely that it can be disruptive enough to halt the normal operation of a government department.


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks a lot buddy, really appreciate.

Also 1 more doubt, i'm primary applicant applied for 261311 code and my wife would be applying for 261312 code, so these belong to the same SOL and CSOL i guess. So i would have any issues as per the below criteria to claim ryt?

You can claim 5 extra points if your partner meets below requirements:
Under 50 years of age -- Yes
Has at least competent English -- She would do her PTE 
Has nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation --- This is the above clarity needed.
Has been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation --- Yes ACS will assess.

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> I have been in the same situation. To claim partner's point, the effective experience (after deduction) of you spouse needs to be zero or more.
> My wife's total experience was 4 years and ACS deducted 2 years and I got the 5 points for partner.
> ...


Thanks a lot buddy, really appreciate.

Also 1 more doubt, i'm primary applicant applied for 261311 code and my wife would be applying for 261312 code, so these belong to the same SOL and CSOL i guess. So i would have any issues as per the below criteria to claim ryt?

You can claim 5 extra points if your partner meets below requirements:
Under 50 years of age -- Yes
Has at least competent English -- She would do her PTE 
Has nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation --- This is the above clarity needed.
Has been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation --- Yes ACS will assess.

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Any updates guys??


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

scoobyhariharan said:


> Thanks a lot buddy, really appreciate.
> 
> Also 1 more doubt, i'm primary applicant applied for 261311 code and my wife would be applying for 261312 code, so these belong to the same SOL and CSOL i guess. So i would have any issues as per the below criteria to claim ryt?
> 
> ...


Yes, you fulfill all the criteria. Go ahead, you will get 5 points for the partner.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

scoobyhariharan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Looking for some help from members in this thread.
> 
> ...


Why they will deduct 4 years from her experience. Only 2 years will be deducted from since her degree is ICT major. What is the occupation code?


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

*Invite expected ?*

Hi guys. 

Just wanted to get your feedback on this. I’ve applied for 189 on the 21/11/17 with 70 points. The Jan first round results (3rd jan) showed that the date of effect for other engineering professions as ‘31/10/2016 5:37 pm’ but the jan 18th results showed 75 cut off with the date of effect as ‘17/01/2018 11:37 am’ does this mean no invites were given out for this subclass for 70 pointers just for 75 pointers ? And if so what would you estimate would be 70 pointers wait time ?

Also iscah states that 70 pointers will be getting their invite in 6 weeks time for application launched 3 months ago, are there chances for me to get an invite earlier than 21 March? Also has anyone else’s prediction with iscah come out to be accurate?

I know the answers to these questions at the back of my mind but I don’t want to just assume anything at this time with the current uncertainty with the visa applications.


----------



## kapkap07 (May 9, 2016)

scoobyhariharan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Looking for some help from members in this thread.
> 
> ...


You can also claim assessment from Engineers Australia(EA) if there is a skill related to her degree. It does not matter if you both claim for different skills.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

http://www.nepalilaikaam.com.au/tim...ations-turnbull-govt-softens-stand-457-visas/


Government has softened its stand on 457 visas. 
The Immigration agents in Australia are recommending that prospective applicants must submit their Australia PR Visa applications at the earliest. The Department of Home Affairs has issued a notice to the Immigration agents in this regard. It says that workers who had applied for 457 visas prior to April 2017 can still apply for PR after 2 years.


Seems like government is showing some mercy. Taken it from 189 and giving it to 457. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

************ said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Just wanted to get your feedback on this. I’ve applied for 189 on the 21/11/17 with 70 points. The Jan first round results (3rd jan) showed that the date of effect for other engineering professions as ‘31/10/2016 5:37 pm’ but the jan 18th results showed 75 cut off with the date of effect as ‘17/01/2018 11:37 am’ does this mean no invites were given out for this subclass for 70 pointers just for 75 pointers ? And if so what would you estimate would be 70 pointers wait time ?
> 
> ...


So r u saying that even with 70 + 5 (SS) score people don't get even state sponsorship to Victoria? Can you please tell where you checked this information?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

************ said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Just wanted to get your feedback on this. I’ve applied for 189 on the 21/11/17 with 70 points. The Jan first round results (3rd jan) showed that the date of effect for other engineering professions as ‘31/10/2016 5:37 pm’ but the jan 18th results showed 75 cut off with the date of effect as ‘17/01/2018 11:37 am’ does this mean no invites were given out for this subclass for 70 pointers just for 75 pointers ? And if so what would you estimate would be 70 pointers wait time ?
> 
> ...


The last 70 point invite (or, I should say, the last 70 point invite with the most recent DOE) was DOE 30th October 2017. The "later" 70 point invite with DOE of 31st October 2016 was for a re-activated EOI that had been suspended back in January 2016. So it is safe to say that the real 70 point queue is from 30th October 2017 and that no 70 point invites went out to the proper queue in the 7th February round. If it remains at 300 per round with no Accountants and no Auditors and maybe little or no ICT BA then we could still see a creep towards the 70 pointers at 30th October 2018 - there may be a resistance from double invited 70 pointers prior to 30th October 2017 that will waste the first 70 point invites

Regards


Tony


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Old news mate. 



Ramramram222 said:


> http://www.nepalilaikaam.com.au/tim...ations-turnbull-govt-softens-stand-457-visas/
> 
> 
> Government has softened its stand on 457 visas.
> ...


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Sorry if I sound silly but I got a question if someone can answer. 
I am a general accountant and my partner is a Petroleum Engineer 233612

His occupation is not eligible for 189 but it is listed on the MLTSSL as seen in the attachment for visas 186,407,457.

Since he is listed on MLTSSL does it mean I can claim partner points for his occupation in my 189 accountant EOI? 

Or does his occupation need to be eligible for 189 in order to claim partner points?

My question is, do we both need to be eligible for 189 to claim partner points for me?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Bonbons said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry if I sound silly but I got a question if someone can answer.
> I am a general accountant and my partner is a Petroleum Engineer 233612
> ...


Hi

No you cannot - get him to get re-assessed as Engineering Technologist and then you can claim 5 points for his skills

Regards

Tony


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

************ said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Just wanted to get your feedback on this. I’ve applied for 189 on the 21/11/17 with 70 points. The Jan first round results (3rd jan) showed that the date of effect for other engineering professions as ‘31/10/2016 5:37 pm’ but the jan 18th results showed 75 cut off with the date of effect as ‘17/01/2018 11:37 am’ does this mean no invites were given out for this subclass for 70 pointers just for 75 pointers ? And if so what would you estimate would be 70 pointers wait time ?
> 
> ...


based on my observation these guys get info from the tracker, review the queue and update their result, it is just gives indication, don't rely on it. The matter of fact is, if they continue invite with the same peace then 75 is a new reality.


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi Tony

Thanks for your reply. That's what I'm thinking. But his degree is in petroleum engineering, he would be overqualified... Can he assess as Engineering technologist based on Australian qualifications and not CDR?


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

Can someone provide email id for NSW and VIC - I mean preinvite email id....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Balthiru said:


> Can someone provide email id for NSW and VIC - I mean preinvite email id....


there is no pre-invite thing. 

Are you looking for e-mail from which invites come?


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> http://www.nepalilaikaam.com.au/tim...ations-turnbull-govt-softens-stand-457-visas/
> 
> 
> Government has softened its stand on 457 visas.
> ...


This link does not suggest that Australian government is taking from 189 and giving it to 457, please stop spreading confusion.


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes.... invite email id's of 189/190(NSW and 190)....Here ppl referring as pre-invite for SS that's y i asked so...




andreyx108b said:


> there is no pre-invite thing.
> 
> Are you looking for e-mail from which invites come?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Balthiru said:


> Yes.... invite email id's of 189/190(NSW and 190)....Here ppl referring as pre-invite for SS that's y i asked so...


it is just some people who use this term, its incorrect. 

As per this thread it comes from: Got email from "[email protected] gov.au" (https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...8:4439272044&usg=AOvVaw1eGvYOOakv1nQXhsRe2VZG)


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

This is not for 190 only for 189 which i have checked.


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

scoobyhariharan said:


> So r u saying that even with 70 + 5 (SS) score people don't get even state sponsorship to Victoria? Can you please tell where you checked this information?


I've only look at 189 not 190 so not sure about that


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> it is just some people who use this term, its incorrect.
> 
> As per this thread it comes from: Got email from "[email protected] gov.au" (https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...8:4439272044&usg=AOvVaw1eGvYOOakv1nQXhsRe2VZG)


NSW: [email protected] 
VIC: [email protected] and [email protected] (For first notification only for ICT occupation)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> NSW: [email protected]
> VIC: [email protected] and [email protected] (For first notification only for ICT occupation)


You are a star.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> You are a star.



Good to hear from Super Star


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Bonbons said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Thanks for your reply. That's what I'm thinking. But his degree is in petroleum engineering, he would be overqualified... Can he assess as Engineering technologist based on Australian qualifications and not CDR?


Will need CDR I think- but check with them, they may give Technologist as it is a step-down

Tony


----------



## Swatisaraswatula (Mar 13, 2016)

*Auditor - 2212*

HI All

I and my husband have applied for PR under subclass 189 with 70 points each. WE have applications since 15 months and 8 months. However, the last PR issued under this subclass has been 75 points. Any idea why such high cut off as well as any likelyhood of the cut off coming down?


----------



## kapkap07 (May 9, 2016)

Hey fellas, could you please let me know if birth certificate is needed for the application of 189 visa. 

TIA!!


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

kapkap07 said:


> Hey fellas, could you please let me know if birth certificate is needed for the application of 189 visa.
> 
> TIA!!


yup, it may be needed to prove the points claimed for age.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

kapkap07 said:


> Hey fellas, could you please let me know if birth certificate is needed for the application of 189 visa.
> 
> TIA!!



It's good if you have one and translated in English but Passport bio page is also consider as a proof of age (one of them will do).

Anyways You have to submit passport bio page so don't worry.


----------



## kapkap07 (May 9, 2016)

SunV said:


> It's good if you have one and translated in English but Passport bio page is also consider as a proof of age (one of them will do).
> 
> Anyways You have to submit passport bio page so don't worry.


Thanks for your replies guys.

So does that mean passport is suffice if I don't have a birth certificate(BC) to claim the points for age?

I have all the documents for visa right now excluding BC. I'm hoping to get a direct grant.


----------



## aparna2905 (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi friends...can you provide some inputs when will I get 189 invitation.Updated EOI on Feb 8 with 75 points for 261313 Software Engineer.

Thanks.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

aparna2905 said:


> Hi friends...can you provide some inputs when will I get 189 invitation.Updated EOI on Feb 8 with 75 points for 261313 Software Engineer.
> 
> Thanks.




I think with 75 points you can get invited in the next round or the one after.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaritaY (Jul 25, 2016)

Friends, I EOI lodged in August 2017 and updated Feb 2018 non pro rata occupation with 70 points. When would I get invitation ?


----------



## ethanhunt (Feb 7, 2018)

Hello Friends,

I have 70 points and applied PR for Software Engineer (261313) skill.
Updated EOI date : 5th Feb 2018

What are my chances. Roughly by when can I expect an invitation.

Thanks


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

ethanhunt said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dear EthanHunt as of now with 300 invites per round it looks like Mission Impossible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

kumarv2017 said:


> Dear EthanHunt as of now with 300 invites per round it looks like Mission Impossible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He he  
Ethan its your game, Mission Impossible, you can do it.
Here waiting with 65 points non pro rata.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## ethanhunt (Feb 7, 2018)

kumarv2017 said:


> Dear EthanHunt as of now with 300 invites per round it looks like Mission Impossible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Kumar


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Joachimlee said:


> They have a discretion to deport anyone that fails the character test. But that does not mean that we cannot convey our concerns in a respectful manner. Within reason, we have the freedom to complain.
> 
> Anyhow, I respect your decision.


I made comments in Sep last year when there were many fake EOIs in accountant, at that time many people left their thoughts on DIBP's fb or twi, then they actually replied it. So I think maybe comments are useful but I dont know what can I say now. coz compared to obviously large number of fake EOI, which can be detected logistically, the current situation is like disaster deliberately caused by DIBP. and I'm truly angry now, I dont know what can I say...


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Swatisaraswatula said:


> HI All
> 
> I and my husband have applied for PR under subclass 189 with 70 points each. WE have applications since 15 months and 8 months. However, the last PR issued under this subclass has been 75 points. Any idea why such high cut off as well as any likelyhood of the cut off coming down?


If u and ur hubby are both auditor or accountant, 70 points means never. I have 75, but I already gave up...

If one of u guys are from other occupation, u still got a chance.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

bb8 said:


> I made comments in Sep last year when there were many fake EOIs in accountant, at that time many people left their thoughts on DIBP's fb or twi, then they actually replied it. So I think maybe comments are useful but I dont know what can I say now. coz compared to obviously large number of fake EOI, which can be detected logistically, the current situation is like disaster deliberately caused by DIBP. and I'm truly angry now, I dont know what can I say...


There is no basis in concluding that the department deliberately intended the slowdown in 189. All we know is 300 per round seems to become a norm for reasons that we do not know of. 

There are many reasons why they do not reply to the comments on Facebook. One might be to prevent further confusion, or having no authority to do so from above. That being said, there is no harm in making our concerns/grievance known.


----------



## ethanhunt (Feb 7, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> He he
> Ethan its your game, Mission Impossible, you can do it.
> Here waiting with 65 points non pro rata.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


Wish you all the best  . A couple of months back even I was on 65


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

bb8 said:


> I made comments in Sep last year when there were many fake EOIs in accountant, at that time many people left their thoughts on DIBP's fb or twi, then they actually replied it. So I think maybe comments are useful but I dont know what can I say now. coz compared to obviously large number of fake EOI, which can be detected logistically, the current situation is like disaster deliberately caused by DIBP. and I'm truly angry now, I dont know what can I say...


True, they made announcement at the beginning of the year that there are this much of positions open for migrants. We plan everything based on that. I could have submitted my eoi last year july, but I didnt. There was no rush back then and waited till little one's get bit older.
Now what. This is unfair.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

kumarv2017 said:


> Dear EthanHunt as of now with 300 invites per round it looks like Mission Impossible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Exactly. Ha ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Which states ask for evidence of money?
> 
> Vic and NSW never requested one, a single case has been reported for vic in the last 5 years, and the person mentioned his friend or something... which looks dodgy in the first place.


I just checked Victoria website and it mentions very clearly about the maintenance money requirements. Moreover, it also gives break up for additional money requirements for additional family members.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

guys

I Iscah has posted something about new changes being proposed by DIBP, I am not able to make any head of tail of it. Following is the link. 
Employer sponsored visas from March 2018 - two important observations - Iscah

I am afraid and negative thoughts are moving in my mind which are making me more scared that if DIBP changes the points system then we will lose the chance completely. Such as (These things are not written anywhere. Just gut feeling)

If they change the points system such that
1. 5 years of employment will have only 5 points.
2. 7 band in English will have 0 points and 8 band will have 10 points. 7 band will only be required for eligibility.
3. Applicant will have to give a financial proof and he must have 30k dollars.
etc.

Please note that I am not saying these things to spread despair. I have no ill will behind my concerns. I am just wondering that if such changes will be implemented then we are gone.
Can someone please shed some light that such major changes are possible? 
Moreover, personally I believe that after implementing their new changes the number of invitation per round will again come to normal in July 2018.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> guys
> 
> I Iscah has posted something about new changes being proposed by DIBP, I am not able to make any head of tail of it. Following is the link.
> Employer sponsored visas from March 2018 - two important observations - Iscah
> ...


But I understand it will apply only for sponsored employment visas 457 . Not for 189 neither 190.
I hope I'm not wrong.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

too much overthinking mate, these changes are only for sponsored visas, what's coming in future even department doesn't know, they have said that they will decide upcoming changes after consulting with the stakeholders. 



AussiDreamer said:


> guys
> 
> I Iscah has posted something about new changes being proposed by DIBP, I am not able to make any head of tail of it. Following is the link.
> Employer sponsored visas from March 2018 - two important observations - Iscah
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AussiDreamer said:


> guys
> 
> I Iscah has posted something about new changes being proposed by DIBP, I am not able to make any head of tail of it. Following is the link.
> Employer sponsored visas from March 2018 - two important observations - Iscah
> ...


they have no insider info. Whatever changes will come to whatever visa HA (Home Affairs) will announce.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> guys
> 
> I Iscah has posted something about new changes being proposed by DIBP, I am not able to make any head of tail of it. Following is the link.
> Employer sponsored visas from March 2018 - two important observations - Iscah
> ...


Personally, I would be a little more optimistic than you, but the situation will be very difficult to anyone with 70/65 since there is a huge backlog already!

1. I think the working exp will be more and more important! You can look at the TSS visa to see this trend. So they will possibly give more points to those who have exp.
2. Another guess is, the experienced ones go to state nomination 190, new graduates remain here with 300 per round.
3. Agree with the financial requirement.

Last weekend someone ask me if he should come here to study and working and than become a PR. I was so shocked that he is still holding that dream! You really need to be the best of the best and be prepared for difficulties at anytime to go down this path.


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

Do we need to notarize all documents before we submit the visa application


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

I am wondering whether DHA/DIPB is willing to meet the annual target for invitations. It is already 8 months in the current FY and the total invites are roughly 13K against a target of 49K. Dunno why the number if invites per round has dropped drastically. Are they short of manpower for processing applications or something else.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> I am wondering whether DHA/DIPB is willing to meet the annual target for invitations. It is already 8 months in the current FY and the total invites are roughly 13K against a target of 49K. Dunno why the number if invites per round has dropped drastically. Are they short of manpower for processing applications or something else.


Recently they announced (according to ISCAH) that its not necessary for them to meet the occupation ceiling.

But no one knows what is their present plan for this year.

Many aspiring immigrants have been posting in their social networks for transparency, but no response yet.



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Recently they announced (according to ISCAH) that its not necessary for them to meet the occupation ceiling.
> 
> But no one knows what is their present plan for this year.
> 
> ...


They are not responding to anything related to 189. More than 70% of the comments are related to that but they are deliberately ignoring those. So worrying! 

My opinion:
1. They won't meet the ceiling this F/Y, and they are not worried at all.
2. They won't respond to any request about the slowing down.
3. No positive news would appear before the PR reform (provisional visa and new point test).
189 stream will remain 300 for at least 4 months till the next F/Y.
4. Probably the ceiling will be greatly reduced for next F/Y.


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi All,

Seeking your help to identify anything i could do here to get an invite.

ANZSCO: 263111
Total Points:10(Exp)+30(Age)+15(Edu)+10(PTE)
189 EOI 65 points
EOI Submitted 189: 5/12/2017
189 invite: Still waiting 
190 Submitted with 70 points to Vic, NSW & TAS
190 Invite: still waiting


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

NewHomeAU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Seeking your help to identify anything i could do here to get an invite.
> 
> ...


If that's last year, you will get it in 2 months.
For this year, this is mission impossible. 
Don't worry we are on the same boat. I am trying other path. Seems like 189 is a dead end for now.


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

I think there wouldn't be any reforms yet. It's not mentioned anywhere except this forum(opinions) and no firm plans and if so they will announce in advance...there's still hope.

Especially with the recent public enquiry about migration, it shows they are still debating and nowhere was it mentioned about new point test for now.


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

MirandaLi said:


> If that's last year, you will get it in 2 months.
> For this year, this is mission impossible.
> Don't worry we are on the same boat. I am trying other path. Seems like 189 is a dead end for now.


Thank you Miranda,

Do you know anything could be done at my end. i am planning to re-take pte and get additional 10 points to make my score 75 for 189.
Any advise on this would be great help.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Bonbons said:


> I think there wouldn't be any reforms yet. It's not mentioned anywhere except this forum(opinions) and no firm plans and if so they will announce in advance...there's still hope.
> 
> Especially with the recent public enquiry about migration, it shows they are still debating and nowhere was it mentioned about new point test for now.


This is exactly where everything went wrong. 
We don't have any information. All we can do is just guess! If our guess is correct, than that's great. If we guess it wrong, we are wasting time and money here.

Earlier this year, they closed Accountant's invitation with an unnoticeable small footnote. So it won't be very surprising if they close EVERYTHING without announcement (perhaps with a larger font of footnote). That's why people say they are not respecting us.


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

Haha yes for everyone else at least they can improve to 75.

I'm already 75 but it look bad for accountants with 75...hopeless. It even look bad for 80 points. 

I don't have money to spend anymore on chasing points. 

Yes you are right they are just introducing limitations in small font without warning... When we made our plans based on the ceiling at the start of year. 
Oh well we are at their mercy.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

KasunTharaka said:


> Exactly. Ha ha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Friend,

There is any hope to get pre-invite this month I have same points like you with 261312.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

NewHomeAU said:


> Thank you Miranda,
> 
> Do you know anything could be done at my end. i am planning to re-take pte and get additional 10 points to make my score 75 for 189.
> Any advise on this would be great help.:fingerscrossed:


Defiantly, get that 10 points and you will be invited within 1 month for sure. If you can, go for it!


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

venkat said:


> Hello Friend,
> 
> There is any hope to get pre-invite this month I have same points like you with 261312.


Yh man.We both are in same boat only difference is you got a better chance with dev.Prgrmr from NSW.Lets see dude.Wht else.Thought we got a good chance on last Friday .
Frustration is building up day by day


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

KasunTharaka said:


> Yh man.We both are in same boat only difference is you got a better chance with dev.Prgrmr from NSW.Lets see dude.Wht else.Thought we got a good chance on last Friday .
> Frustration is building up day by day


You are the right friend. What we have to do no option for us. I think 261312 and 261313 both are same they are giving randomly... My doubt for ENG-10 they will give or not...Already I have finished one month for EOI (DOE is 12/01/2018)...I have 75 for 190 and 189-70, Anyhow I lost my hope for 189, at least they will give 190 or not... this month ending or Next month starting...


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

NewHomeAU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Seeking your help to identify anything i could do here to get an invite.
> 
> ...


Improve English Points (Only best option at this point of time).


----------



## npotlacheruvu (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi 

I'm sorry if this seems trivial, but I applied for a 189 with 65 points ( 30 age + 15 Education + 20 English ) under the 2355 Anzo code on 16/10/2017, and I see that the last round's cut off was 75 for the same. 

Should i just give up to expect an invite before July ?


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

MirandaLi said:


> Defiantly, get that 10 points and you will be invited within 1 month for sure. If you can, go for it!



Thanks Miranda,

I applied for PTE on 24th of this month. God grace hope i get above 79 in all four parts. Waiting for an invite is so horrible. 

:ballchain:

eep:


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

NewHomeAU said:


> Thanks Miranda,
> 
> I applied for PTE on 24th of this month. God grace hope i get above 79 in all four parts. Waiting for an invite is so horrible.
> 
> ...


Pte takes time friend. So many my friends still struggle for one year getting 79+. If you are ENG medium since childhood you will get easier. However, all the best.


----------



## Mirage_- (Jan 23, 2018)

npotlacheruvu said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm sorry if this seems trivial, but I applied for a 189 with 65 points ( 30 age + 15 Education + 20 English ) under the 2355 Anzo code on 16/10/2017, and I see that the last round's cut off was 75 for the same.
> 
> Should i just give up to expect an invite before July ?


How is your english score? If its 10 points, take pte/ ielts and aim for superior to get 20 pts so your overall score would be 75, big chance of getting an invite in the succeeding round/s. 
I am also from 2335 with 70 pts (20 pts for english), eoi end of Nov. Can't do anything now but wait.. All the best!


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Got an invite today.. Subclass 190 , NSW.


ANZO 263111
DOE(189); Nov 18 2017 : 70 points
DOE(190 & 489) ; 5th Jan 2018: 190 = 75 points : 489 = 80 points
NSW Pre-Invite (190) ; Recieve & Submission = 2nd Feb 2017
Invite : 13th Feb 2017 an invite today.. Subclass 190 , NSW.


----------



## tulasi (Apr 11, 2015)

loading254 said:


> Got an invite today.. Subclass 190 , NSW.
> 
> 
> ANZO 263111
> ...


Congrats and good luck!


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

loading254 said:


> Got an invite today.. Subclass 190 , NSW.
> 
> 
> ANZO 263111
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

loading254 said:


> Got an invite today.. Subclass 190 , NSW.
> 
> 
> ANZO 263111
> ...


Congrats buddy! Would you mind to tell us your points breakdown?


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

foxes said:


> Congrats buddy! Would you mind to tell us your points breakdown?


Thanks buddy.

Age = 25
Univ = 15
Offshore Work experience = 10
English = 20 
NSW Sponsor points = 5


ANZO 263111
DOE(189); Nov 18 2017 : 70 points
DOE(190 & 489) ; 5th Jan 2018: 190 = 75 points : 489 = 80 points
NSW Pre-Invite (190) ; Recieve & Submission = 2nd Feb 2018
Invite(Sub 190) : Feb 13th 2018


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

loading254 said:


> Thanks buddy.
> 
> Age = 25
> Univ = 15
> ...



Congrats Buddy, i am on the same list with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190. Applied for PTE exam next weekend hoping to get additional 10 points.

:israel:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NewHomeAU said:


> Congrats Buddy, i am on the same list with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190. Applied for PTE exam next weekend hoping to get additional 10 points.
> 
> :israel:


The best way.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Recently they announced (according to ISCAH) that its not necessary for them to meet the occupation ceiling.
> 
> But no one knows what is their present plan for this year.
> 
> ...


nope, the 49k he mentioned about is not occupation ceiling. That's the target for 189 Visa grants number. The total occupation ceiling is actually 163k. They dont meet the occupation ceiling every year thats for sure, the announcement about occupation ceiling is not about the total number I think, coz it wasnt met every year, they dont need to explain this. 

What they wanna explain is they're not trying to meet pro rata occupations ceiling, coz since they changed the invitation mode to pro rata, all pro rata occupation ceilings are met (or only dozens less) every year. they dont need to explain about the non-pro rata occupations, coz they were never met in the past. thats why 60 points can get invitation under non-pro rata occupations. coz there's usually a prerequisite like one year work experience for skilled assessment, for graduates in some fields, it's quite hard for them to find a job here. 

for 189, they still only invite less than 20k, the target is still 49k, that hasnt changed until now. and, not all of the invitations will be transferred into application, for auditors, only around 50% last year. U can also consider the influence by 189 dependants, which I'm not sure how many coz DIBP doesnt provide any info. the rest will either go to NZ or just ghost. for NZ stream, DIBP doesnt provide any figures, so I guess they can say whatever they wanna say. 

btw, this question is not for u, but I'm just wondering, if the invitations and applications are not even closed to the target, why the hell the ceilings or targets even exist??? 

for Non-pro rata occupations, in the past, although the ceiling is much higher than the applicants actually being invited, at least candicates know that the tough part is skilled assessment, so they can still have a reasonable prediction. for pro rata occupations, applicants can predict by using history figures, so most of us knew what should we do in the near future. But now this system is totally like lottery, DIBP send invitations depending on whether they're happy or not. we foreigners dont have vote right, so politicians dont care about us. 

If DIBP doing this because of some solid reasons, like there's a dramatically recession happening, we should at least see some signals, but I havent seen anything like that happening. and they should at least provide more info about what's happening. But all I see is arrogant and ignorance. If they wanna make a big change with the immigration system, fine, do it gradually and post enough info. what kind of stuff makes them doing this to us in the middle of a f/y, I really dont get it. 

I dont know what I should say actually, guess they can do whatever they like coz foreigners are not even human being here.


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

Guys i have lodged my application today when i will get my hap id ?


----------



## Manij (Feb 14, 2018)

Dear sirs
I applied for a review if my skill assesment after being rejected by ea last july 17 till now they have not finalised anything they asked if i have got any plagirism report of my cdr i submited to them after that they are saying we will initimate u once finalised... Pls help...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

loading254 said:


> Got an invite today.. Subclass 190 , NSW.
> 
> 
> ANZO 263111
> ...




Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

loading254 said:


> Thanks buddy.
> 
> Age = 25
> Univ = 15
> ...


Wow.. You got nomination within 2 weeks.. Thought NSW takes 12 weeks for processing.. Congrats . 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiasuvivek said:


> Wow.. You got nomination within 2 weeks.. Thought NSW takes 12 weeks for processing.. Congrats .
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk




On average it takes 3-6 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> On average it takes 3-6 weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed.. Submitted mine last week 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

Could anyone throw some light on the cost difference between 189 and 190. Any additional fee apart from the visa fee ?

I read in the Victoria state sponsored visa portal that you need to show settlement funds and the numbers look huge. Though they also mention that they do not need proofs of these funds, it does give a visa officer to ask for it if he /she feels necessary.

Folks who have applied and processing 190 please do share your thoughts.


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> On average it takes 3-6 weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I submitted my SS with 70 (65+5) to Vic, NSW & TAS for ANZSCO 263111 on 5th Dec 2017 and its been 11 weeks now.

Me and my wife already working for ANZ in Bangalore - hope something comes my way as well.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Bonbons said:


> I think there wouldn't be any reforms yet. It's not mentioned anywhere except this forum(opinions) and no firm plans and if so they will announce in advance...there's still hope.
> 
> Especially with the recent public enquiry about migration, it shows they are still debating and nowhere was it mentioned about new point test for now.


The sudden slow down on invites are outcome of a conspiracy of few groups who intentionally sabotage the invite process and systems. The intension of conspirators was to slow down the intake to null as these conspirators cannot survive the strong competition in Australian job market. DIBP's current stand has become a tool for these conspirators, they got what they needed. DIBP is unaware that they become the tool and acting on the behest of the these disgraceful elements. The department is under the impression that since they reduce the number by scrutiny, the invite is going smoother, but actual fact is they are doing what the conspirators expected to happen.


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

Some invitations do get backdated yes but it has been happening all the rounds from a long time ago. It's only now we are seeing it as invitations get low. When invitations were high, backdated invitations were not noticeable as invites was high enough to cover it and hence it wasn't shown in the cut off date.
But high points in every occupation are largely due to recent reduction in invitations than anything.


----------



## Velan (May 28, 2015)

kiasuvivek said:


> Fingers crossed.. Submitted mine last week
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Me too.. Fingers crossed 

Sent from my Coolpad 3600I using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek40u (Sep 14, 2017)

*189 visa EOI invitation 70 points timeline*

Hello,

What is the current waiting time for 70 points in 261313 Software Engineer code. I am expecting 70 points by May, By when I can expect the invitation. Is it possible for DIPB to increase the number of invitations or there is policy change after march 2018, because of which they have reduced the no of invitations.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

vivek40u said:


> Hello,
> 
> What is the current waiting time for 70 points in 261313 Software Engineer code. I am expecting 70 points by May, By when I can expect the invitation. Is it possible for DIPB to increase the number of invitations or there is policy change after march 2018, because of which they have reduced the no of invitations.


It's looking like it will be waaay after June, unless the occupation is removed entirely. I'm also looking for 70 points in May.


----------



## covetraining (Feb 14, 2018)

*ACS Re Assessment*

Hi 
I have applied for Acs assessment on 263112 Network Administrator with 1 year experience and have got the assessment report and as i saw that it is not on 189 SOL list so can i apply for another assessment with the different ANSCODE which is on 189 list .And currently am on 457 visa.


----------



## kleusken (Feb 14, 2018)

*Electronic Equipment Trade Worker*

Hey @ All, 

I lodged my 60 points expression of interest mid January and I hope that I will receive soon an invitation. How does skill select distributes invites across all non-pro rata occupations?

Do they treat all occupations the same?


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Looking at the current trend it looks like NSW is only giving invites to people with 70+5 

Any probability in future that they might consider anyone below 70+ ?

Is is a fact that they only consider people with 3+ work ex?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> The best way.


Hi Andrey, I have submitted an EOI for 189 on 24 Jan with 70 Points. What is your gut feel about when can I expect an invite? I would rather go for 189 instead of waiting for 489 visa which is in process.


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Started following the thread from today!! 

ANZSCO CODE: 233211
Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15 pts
English: 20 pts (PTE)
Exp: 5 pts
EOI (189): 13/2/2018 with 70 pts
EOI (190): 13/2/2018 with 75 pts.
Invitation: When can I expect.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

sunilgovindan said:


> Could anyone throw some light on the cost difference between 189 and 190. Any additional fee apart from the visa fee ?
> 
> I read in the Victoria state sponsored visa portal that you need to show settlement funds and the numbers look huge. Though they also mention that they do not need proofs of these funds, it does give a visa officer to ask for it if he /she feels necessary.
> 
> Folks who have applied and processing 190 please do share your thoughts.


It depends on your luck mate. Haven't heard about anybody being asked to prove sufficiency of funds by CO. Others can agreed light of they know if any such case. 

Also the only difference in fees between 189 and 190 maybe the NSW application fees when you get a pre-invite in case you applied for NSW. I am currently processing for Vic and I didn't find any difference.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

Avinash147 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Started following the thread from today!!
> 
> ...


I would say good chance to get through in 190. Can't comment on 189, in fact not many can. You may take some hint from Iscah website for 189.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi experts,

My friend had Submitted eoi with 60 points initially where he has 5 points(4 years) after ACS for experience And 10 points for competent english.
Now, he wrote pte again and got superior english eligibility with 20 points and moved to 70 points. Luckyly, he has 5+ yrs experience now as per ACS consideration(feb 2013 onwards).
Can he claim 10 points now for experience by updating the EOI with 75 points?


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

aswin4PR said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> My friend had Submitted eoi with 60 points initially where he has 5 points(4 years) after ACS for experience And 10 points for competent english.
> Now, he wrote pte again and got superior english eligibility with 20 points and moved to 70 points. Luckyly, he has 5+ yrs experience now as per ACS consideration(feb 2013 onwards).
> Can he claim 10 points now for experience by updating the EOI with 75 points?



Skillselect should auto calculate that based on the relevant work experience information your friend added. If you leave the ‘To Date’ field blank under employment section for your ongoing employment, SkillSelect will figure out the days when experience reaches over 5 years and add +5 points.


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

Does any one have any idea what happens when one suspends an EOI and unsuspend it after couple of weeks. Would the effective date change?


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

DOE remains same. 



JasonUC said:


> Does any one have any idea what happens one suspends an EOI and unsuspend it after couple of weeks. Would the effective date change?


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

Sweet!!! Thanks. 

Does the same apply even if you are getting extra points during that suspension (EOI suspension) time?

Let me not make this more complicated, I'll have extra 5 points towards my experience on March 1st, since I am applying for ACS reassessment which apparently takes 3 to 4 weeks, I want to suspend it for a brief period and update my EOI with new ACS reference number. Now, Is the DOE of my EOI March 1st or the date I am going to unsuspend and update the EOI?


sumitsagar said:


> DOE remains same.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

DOE will change to new date when you increase or decrease the points. If you are not 100% sure of getting invited within remaining validity of eoi, Make sure to withdraw old eoi and create new eoi so your eoi stays valid for 2 years. Otherwise it will expire 2 years from original date of lodgement. 





JasonUC said:


> Sweet!!! Thanks.
> 
> Does the same apply even if you are getting extra points during that suspension (EOI suspension) time?
> 
> ...


----------



## silent (Dec 28, 2017)

When is the next invitation round?


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Hopefully 21/02/2018


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Based on that article immigration to AU might really change: https://www.9news.com.au/national/2018/02/15/11/21/dutton-open-to-slashing-migrant-intake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitsagar said:


> Hopefully 21/02/2018




Should be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Based on that article immigration to AU might really change: https://www.9news.com.au/national/2018/02/15/11/21/dutton-open-to-slashing-migrant-intake
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well, if that's true, they should make it clear at the very beginning of this f/y. but what they're doing now is nothing but deliberate lie and conspiracy. 

I believe many people's home countries economies are actually better than here, people can easily get a job and it's much better than jobs they can get here. It's not a big deal to go home, but not after all these NATTI, PY, PTE and IELTS things. They should've told us at the beginning, at least dont stop the invitation in the middle of a f/y.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Based on that article immigration to AU might really change: https://www.9news.com.au/national/2018/02/15/11/21/dutton-open-to-slashing-migrant-intake
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


. Interesting


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

I think government's attitude is pretty clear, migrants are not welcome here anymore.


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Based on that article immigration to AU might really change: https://www.9news.com.au/national/2018/02/15/11/21/dutton-open-to-slashing-migrant-intake
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do the senator mean when he says Australia's "culture" cannot handle more immigrants. This says a lot about how they are viewing the immigration program.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

bb8 said:


> I think government's attitude is pretty clear, migrants are not welcome here anymore.


It is clear from the beginning that Liberal Party will take the same measures Trump has taken to win votes. But they only started to introduce these changes now (i.e. this being the last financial year before elections). 

In doing so, and by not telling the public in advance of their plan to limit migration, it ensures supply of international students (at least up until the point where real changes become operative), meanwhile telling Australian voters that they are trying their best to preserve jobs for Australians.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for February 2018 &gt;&gt;*



azam_qr said:


> What do the senator mean when he says Australia's "culture" cannot handle more immigrants. This says a lot about how they are viewing the immigration program.




He is willing to cut the immigration for sure but he is not saying Australia’s “culture” cannot handle more immigrants. 
He is mentioning about infrastructure of capital cities can not handle this much population and immigrant population should move to the regions where australian people don’t want to work. This link has little more details.
link correction:

https://www.theguardian.com/austral...r-migration-cut-we-have-to-reduce-the-numbers


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

expat_user_25 said:


> He is willing to cut the immigration for sure but he is not saying Australia’s “culture” cannot handle more immigrants.
> He is mentioning about infrastructure of capital cities can not handle this much population and immigrant population should move to the regions where australian people don’t want to work. This link has little more details.
> link correction:
> 
> ...


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

azam_qr said:


> expat_user_25 said:
> 
> 
> > He is willing to cut the immigration for sure but he is not saying Australia’s “culture” cannot handle more immigrants.
> ...


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

expat_user_25 said:


> azam_qr said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, you are right. Some reconsideration and reevaluation is needed. This is all political issue started in Europe/Britain, passed through US and now reached Aus. We should not hope much from upcoming invitations. If the minister of home affairs is giving this kind of statement, then it looks quite clear what kind of plans do they have.
> ...


----------



## Raja the great (Jan 18, 2018)

Got +ve skill assessment from engineers Australia.
Electrical Engineering Draftsperson (312311)

Submitted EOI on 13th Feb 2018 with 65 points 189 and 70 points 190.

When can i expect invitation.

Please suggest thanks


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

kaju said:


> expat_user_25 said:
> 
> 
> > Not so much a political issue from anywhere else - something that has been developing for many years here.
> ...


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

expat_user_25 said:


> He is willing to cut the immigration for sure but he is not saying Australia’s “culture” cannot handle more immigrants.
> He is mentioning about infrastructure of capital cities can not handle this much population and immigrant population should move to the regions where australian people don’t want to work. This link has little more details.
> link correction:
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/austral...r-migration-cut-we-have-to-reduce-the-numbers


Finally, it's getting concrete that they are trying to reduce.

Now I wonder for those who applied in the last financial year will have any priority or all is lost.

60 pointers for sure seems they can forget an invite.
65 pointers, not sure what will happen. I'm kind of thinking that those in April 2017 might get but not May 2017 or beyond.
70 pointers, might get after a delay of few months.
75 pointers, might get after a week or two.

Kind of not happy about it, but hey it's their country and they have all the rights.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Joachimlee said:


> It is clear from the beginning that Liberal Party will take the same measures Trump has taken to win votes. But they only started to introduce these changes now (i.e. this being the last financial year before elections).
> 
> In doing so, and by not telling the public in advance of their plan to limit migration, it ensures supply of international students (at least up until the point where real changes become operative), meanwhile telling Australian voters that they are trying their best to preserve jobs for Australians.


Well, I finally get it...but it's already too late, by wasting so much time and money here. I think Canada and US are still different from Au, at least even I've never been to US, I know their migration policy and I know from the start that it's really hard to stay there. For Canada, they're limiting migrations as well but I haven't heard anything like what's happening in Au now. 

I have to emphasise again I dont care they wanna migrations or not, but they need to make it clear at the beginning, instead of doing this nonsense. But as politicians, they're pretty successful, by destroy someone else's lives who dont have vote rights.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Finally, it's getting concrete that they are trying to reduce.
> 
> Now I wonder for those who applied in the last financial year will have any priority or all is lost.
> 
> ...


except accountants, I had 75 in Nov last year. But I know I dont have a chance.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

only one month, I lost my chance forever. guess that's what politics is. bye guys, I completely give up on Au, hope u guys can get ur invitations eventually. I choose to go back to my own country, although I already cant attend graduates recruitment thanks to Au politicians.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

bb8 said:


> only one month, I lost my chance forever. guess that's what politics is. bye guys, I completely give up on Au, hope u guys can get ur invitations eventually. I choose to go back to my own country, although I already cant attend graduates recruitment thanks to Au politicians.


Don't lose hope. We have to wait and watch.

I'm almost in a similar boat. By next year my PTE and ACS would be invalid and in 2019-2020 financial year I will lose 5 points from my present 65 points for my age.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

They should remove the 489 relative sponsored restriction from pro-rata occupations, there are people that have family here. makes much more difficult to move to other countries. If i have to leave now after so much time and missing an invitation merely by a few days because government decided to pull the plug without any notice, i will make sure my family members never vote for this peace of crap government for the remainder of their lives.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

kaju said:


> expat_user_25 said:
> 
> 
> > Not so much a political issue from anywhere else - something that has been developing for many years here.
> ...


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Raja the great said:


> Got +ve skill assessment from engineers Australia.
> Electrical Engineering Draftsperson (312311)
> 
> Submitted EOI on 13th Feb 2018 with 65 points 189 and 70 points 190.
> ...


Good timing.


----------



## Goodluck1512 (Jan 5, 2018)

Hey guys
In my views, if you have 75 or over you definitely have a chance. Nsw is inviting people with experience. Its a good sign. At least we will have less competetion. No one knows what is going to happen in future. Accountants were invited until 20 th december when other occupations were on hold. Have patience and keep waiting. Try and increase your points and look for plan B as well until its too late. I have been in australia for 9 years. It was 60 points for accountants when i joined bachelor. After 1 year it went up to 70. Started giving pte and got 79 each after 16 th attempt. . Then it went up to 75. Gave naati and got the score. Now i am on 75 with doe of 14 th december ( accountant and auditor). I dont have any other way to increase points. I am hoping they will start inviting accountants and auditors so that i will get invited before feb 2019 ,thats when i loose 5 points for my age. i have already booked for ielts. My plan B is Canada. Dont loose hope, but try any other option possible. Dont ask questions such as when i will get invited coz i believe nobody knows the answer. Its unpredictable, so keep fighting and look for options where possible.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> He is willing to cut the immigration for sure but he is not saying Australia’s “culture” cannot handle more immigrants.
> He is mentioning about infrastructure of capital cities can not handle this much population and immigrant population should move to the regions where australian people don’t want to work. This link has little more details.
> link correction:
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/austral...r-migration-cut-we-have-to-reduce-the-numbers


Politicians know that they survive in their position based on ignorance of their voting contituencies. That's how Trump has managed to ******** his support base.

You see, Aussie is too far for boats to arrive. So, most of the arrivals are actually people who fly in in most cases. These "legal" immigrants are mainly students who come to study with hope of staying longer thereafter. What Dutton is not telling the Australians is :

> You make Aussie too hostile to immigrants,especially skilled young educated people, their universities which are mainly funded by the expensive international fees payments will soon shut down.
> Fact is, immigrants are more educated, more skilled than the locals there. With only 25Million population and desire to be a world power, discouraging people in will work to the contrary.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Goodluck1512 said:


> Hey guys
> In my views, if you have 75 or over you definitely have a chance. Nsw is inviting people with experience. Its a good sign. At least we will have less competetion. No one knows what is going to happen in future. Accountants were invited until 20 th december when other occupations were on hold. Have patience and keep waiting. Try and increase your points and look for plan B as well until its too late. I have been in australia for 9 years. It was 60 points for accountants when i joined bachelor. After 1 year it went up to 70. Started giving pte and got 79 each after 16 th attempt. . Then it went up to 75. Gave naati and got the score. Now i am on 75 with doe of 14 th december ( accountant and auditor). I dont have any other way to increase points. I am hoping they will start inviting accountants and auditors so that i will get invited before feb 2019 ,thats when i loose 5 points for my age. i have already booked for ielts. My plan B is Canada. Dont loose hope, but try any other option possible. Dont ask questions such as when i will get invited coz i believe nobody knows the answer. Its unpredictable, so keep fighting and look for options where possible.


Hey, I am just wondering where did you get the information about NSW inviting people with experience.

From their website: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants



> *Selection process
> *
> The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Asked about his comments on migration, the jobs minister, Michaelia Cash distanced herself by noting that Liberals are “able to express an opinion, It doesn’t actually mean the government is going to agree with your opinion,” she said.

Really hoping and praying that the government do not accept Dutton's suggestion..!!!


----------



## Goodluck1512 (Jan 5, 2018)

foxes said:


> Goodluck1512 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys
> ...


There is a forum called “Eoi submitted accountants” , Candidate with 75 points, superior english and experience reported receiving invitations. Some with no experience.


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

When will the new mltssl be announced?


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi guys,

It's clear now the comming budget will cut down the size of skilled migration program.

Think accountants will be dropped from the list
Numbers will be reduced may be slashed by 25%.

What else can be the case. The government seems to have a problem with people settling in Sydney and Melbourne. So what are they looking for???

Some less skilled people who can settle down in regional areas and do work there. Means no Accountant, IT or System analyst. As all these will only go to Sydney or Melbourne.

Put in you thoughts here, what is the purpose of this skill migration program. Is this meant for skilled people??


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

pitamdli said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It's clear now the comming budget will cut down the size of skilled migration program.
> 
> ...


I would guess there are political motives, but personally I think the problem is that they screwed the balance. I get why accountants were so heavily invited, what with the uni income, but ICT is another story. For me ACS have caused a massive problem. Their failure to appropriately balance migrants for seniority and niche skills has led to an influx of mid-twenties grads with mediocre English and a few years experience. That's fine if they have also managed to attract leaders with the experience, business acumen and presence to utilise these resources, but they haven't. 

I applied when I was 40, with 20 years' experience across some of the world's largest programs. And I got in by a WHISKER. I get the idea on younger people being less of a burden, but it doesn't work with ICT. Since I got invited it is now nigh on impossible for anyone with more than 15 years experience to get in. How can that be smart? How can it be smart to prioritise low experience grads, of which there are many coming out the aussie unis, over people that can actually deliver the seismic changes the country assures us it wants? 

So we get the paraodox we have now: immigrant ICTers flipping burgers and driving taxis, while the companies scream for ICT talent and the local ICT grads can't find a job. Australia could have had a tiger ICT economy if they'd got this right. It wss really simple too: a program to recognise ICT leadership talent that works, and 6 years required of experience before you get any points, then 5 for 3 years, etc. Finally more granularity in the skills groups with a requirement to demonstrate specific skills, not generic "created a specification" and similar. ICT never should have been pro-rata,


----------



## Raja the great (Jan 18, 2018)

*??*



meldney said:


> Good timing.


Good timing means what? Can i expect in the next round? :rockon:


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

*Invite in next round*



Raja the great said:


> Good timing means what? Can i expect in the next round? :rockon:


You seem to be over-ambitious, sorry to say that. Probably you should go through the thread thoroughly which will give you a clearer picture where you stand!

cheers and best of luck for the next round!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for February 2018 &gt;&gt;*



expat_user_25 said:


> He is willing to cut the immigration for sure but he is not saying Australia’s “culture” cannot handle more immigrants.
> He is mentioning about infrastructure of capital cities can not handle this much population and immigrant population should move to the regions where australian people don’t want to work. This link has little more details.
> link correction:
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/austral...r-migration-cut-we-have-to-reduce-the-numbers




I agree, and i guess everyone does who live in melb or syd that infrastructure is overwhelmed - immigrants should be spread out, but so do jobs. 

I would have gone to Regional NSW, but to do what, an hour away from Sydney, in Gosford there 1-2 job openings for ICT BA... and in places like Wagga not a single 1. Because all employers are based in the city. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I agree, and i guess everyone does who live in melb or syd that infrastructure is overwhelmed - immigrants should be spread out, but so do jobs.
> 
> I would have gone to Regional NSW, but to do what, an hour away from Sydney, in Gosford there 1-2 job openings for ICT BA... and in places like Wagga not a single 1. Because all employers are based in the city.
> 
> ...


Totally agree!
The problem is not that the immigrants are unwilling to go to the regional areas. The problem is the regional areas are not supporting any workers.

The government needs to move the factories, the companies and the facilities like schools, hospitals and universities to the regional areas.

In China, every time when the government opens a new distant area, there are a whole bunch of people are willing to go there and settle down. Because the government build the supporting facilities first and then attract companies, factories. You don't have to tell people to go there, people will rush to the area because there are so much more opportunities than the big cities.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

MirandaLi said:


> Totally agree!
> 
> The problem is not that the immigrants are unwilling to go to the regional areas. The problem is the regional areas are not supporting any workers.
> 
> ...




You are 100% right about Chinese government. I did my bachelors from Nanjing and my campus was in Jiang ning district, which is a newly developed one. But that district is far better than City areas. Big shopping malls, big big football grounds, train facilities. I can reckon that Nanjing City is far better than Sydney, as compared to luxury life. But only problem with foreigners is they can't get work permit while study and even after study, very hard to get working visa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srinathvr (Feb 9, 2018)

https://www.macrobusiness.com.au/2018/02/liar-dutton-pretends-to-cut-immigration/

Seems lot of support to cut the immigration numbers..


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

srinathvr said:


> https://www.macrobusiness.com.au/2018/02/liar-dutton-pretends-to-cut-immigration/
> 
> Seems lot of support to cut the immigration numbers..


They are already cut friend, only 300 invites per round, the cut has already been factored in to there invite policy.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Surprisingly 189 and 190 Visa processing time has been increased to 9 months-12 months. 
It's really weird as they are increasing processing time frame while they are just inviting 300 per round. It's totally not understandable. 
Do they just have lack of manpower or they are going to invite massive!! Don't know what's going on inside DIBP!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Surprisingly 189 and 190 Visa processing time has been increased to 9 months-12 months.
> It's really weird as they are increasing processing time frame while they are just inviting 300 per round. It's totally not understandable.
> Do they just have lack of manpower or they are going to invite massive!! Don't know what's going on inside DIBP!!
> 
> ...


Useless to keep track of this wholesome drama....they create, they break and they celebrate...nonsense..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> Surprisingly 189 and 190 Visa processing time has been increased to 9 months-12 months.
> It's really weird as they are increasing processing time frame while they are just inviting 300 per round. It's totally not understandable.
> Do they just have lack of manpower or they are going to invite massive!! Don't know what's going on inside DIBP!!
> 
> ...


Don’t quote me on this but I think this is due to the upcoming changes in the visa system. What they are saying is any application lodged from now on will take 9 months to process. They will process applications currently lodged until July 2018. And probably process the ones lodged from now till July afterwards. Again, don’t quote me and I have no back channel where I get this info from. But that’s my guess.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

FFacs said:


> I would guess there are political motives, but personally I think the problem is that they screwed the balance. I get why accountants were so heavily invited, what with the uni income, but ICT is another story. For me ACS have caused a massive problem. Their failure to appropriately balance migrants for seniority and niche skills has led to an influx of mid-twenties grads with mediocre English and a few years experience. That's fine if they have also managed to attract leaders with the experience, business acumen and presence to utilise these resources, but they haven't.
> 
> I applied when I was 40, with 20 years' experience across some of the world's largest programs. And I got in by a WHISKER. I get the idea on younger people being less of a burden, but it doesn't work with ICT. Since I got invited it is now nigh on impossible for anyone with more than 15 years experience to get in. How can that be smart? How can it be smart to prioritise low experience grads, of which there are many coming out the aussie unis, over people that can actually deliver the seismic changes the country assures us it wants?
> 
> So we get the paraodox we have now: immigrant ICTers flipping burgers and driving taxis, while the companies scream for ICT talent and the local ICT grads can't find a job. Australia could have had a tiger ICT economy if they'd got this right. It wss really simple too: a program to recognise ICT leadership talent that works, and 6 years required of experience before you get any points, then 5 for 3 years, etc. Finally more granularity in the skills groups with a requirement to demonstrate specific skills, not generic "created a specification" and similar. ICT never should have been pro-rata,


When you say accountants will be dropped, does that mean auditors as well? I personally do not think that will happen but who knows. Auditors has never been flagged


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> When you say accountants will be dropped, does that mean auditors as well? I personally do not think that will happen but who knows. Auditors has never been flagged



What about Finance Manager, people who study Accounting can also apply for Finance Manager, but only 190


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

y2j said:


> Don’t quote me on this but I think this is due to the upcoming changes in the visa system. What they are saying is any application lodged from now on will take 9 months to process. They will process applications currently lodged until July 2018. And probably process the ones lodged from now till July afterwards. Again, don’t quote me and I have no back channel where I get this info from. But that’s my guess.



I hope it’s temporary. It can be because of load sharing from Common wealth games in the month of April. 
With 300 invitations each round, there is no abnormal work load from there. So upcoming games can be a possible reason without increasing the manpower to handle that temporary additional work. Who knows. Lets wait and watch..


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

mayz said:


> Avinash147 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


Got pre-invite today from NSW


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi All,

I got the NSW Pre-invite today. The invitation is valid for 14 days. 

Could you please clarify one doubt. I guess they give 60 days to apply for 190 Visa once nomination is received. Can we still get 189 invite during this time and are we eligible to apply?

Thanks!


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi all, I'm currently having 70 points for 189 and i'm also eligible for 489 (relative sponsorship) which comes to 80 points. My question is that if i get invited for 489, would i still be eligible to apply for 189? Is my 189 EOI valid after i get granted with 489? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes you can apply 189 after 489.


jshah said:


> Hi all, I'm currently having 70 points for 189 and i'm also eligible for 489 (relative sponsorship) which comes to 80 points. My question is that if i get invited for 489, would i still be eligible to apply for 189? Is my 189 EOI valid after i get granted with 489? Thanks in advance!


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the NSW Pre-invite today. The invitation is valid for 14 days.
> 
> ...




Congratulations!!
Can you also provide your points breakup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

raj.sourabh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the NSW Pre-invite today. The invitation is valid for 14 days.
> 
> ...


If you applied seperate EOI for 189, then you will get it.But with the same EOI , i'm not sure.
Senior will help you.
BTW what is your code,point breakdown & DOE for NSW mate?


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

Avinash147 said:


> Got pre-invite today from NSW


Congrats. I am also with the same points (75) and DoE (13/02/2018). Still waiting for pre-invite.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

kumarv2017 said:


> Congratulations!!
> Can you also provide your points breakup?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Age - 25
Education - 15
Experience - 10
English(PTE) - 20
Total - 70+5

NSW EOI - 07/02/2018


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> If you applied seperate EOI for 189, then you will get it.But with the same EOI , i'm not sure.
> Senior will help you.
> BTW what is your code,point breakdown & DOE for NSW mate?


Thanks for responding. I do have separate EOI for 189.

ANZSCO code - 261313
Age - 25
Education - 15
Experience - 10
English(PTE) - 20
Total - 70+5

NSW EOI - 07/02/2018

189 EOI - 06/11/2017(Awaited)


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

In EOI for the current employer should we leave end date as null or EOI submitted date ?
If I keep it as blank, incase if I change the company again I need to update my EOI right ? And the Q starts from that date ?
Even if keep end date as EOI submission date I have 8 + years exp as per my ACS. No changes to my exp points in both the cases.

So please advise if I need to leave blank or end date as EOI submission date.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

knagalla said:


> In EOI for the current employer should we leave end date as null or EOI submitted date ?
> If I keep it as blank, incase if I change the company again I need to update my EOI right ? And the Q starts from that date ?
> Even if keep end date as EOI submission date I have 8 + years exp as per my ACS. No changes to my exp points in both the cases.
> 
> So please advise if I need to leave blank or end date as EOI submission date.


I changed company after ACS skilled assessment, I have updated the experience from new company as not relevant in EOI. You can definitely add the new organization details in eoi. However if going to claim that experience from new organization too u might need new skilled assessment again. I have filled for new ACS at the end of Jan as I required points from my new organization as well.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

knagalla said:


> In EOI for the current employer should we leave end date as null or EOI submitted date ?
> If I keep it as blank, incase if I change the company again I need to update my EOI right ? And the Q starts from that date ?
> Even if keep end date as EOI submission date I have 8 + years exp as per my ACS. No changes to my exp points in both the cases.
> 
> So please advise if I need to leave blank or end date as EOI submission date.


You can leave it as blank now and add the end date after you change your job. If there is no change in points date of effect doesn't change. Not sure what happens when you add new experience.


----------



## sinahbt (Nov 18, 2017)

I am on this journey since 13 months ago that I dedicated myself to immigrate to Australia. 

It took me 6 months to write my CDR and provide the job letters from my employers which they all refused to provide for several months.
I applied for EA civil engineer assessment 5 months ago. Got my assessment result by the end of October 2017 and then waited for a month and a half in the waiting list of 189. I shifted to 190.
Then again and again experienced this whole uncertain waiting periods of pre-invite, invite and then to provide PCC and Health examination (not to mention all the expenses) and then yesterday paid 3700AUD for visa lodge. This is all while it is still a matter of question if I am to get the Visa eventually or no and if rejected all the time, effort and money goes down the drain.

and now breaking news guys!

_Just yesterday after I submitted my final visa application the process was mentioned to take 7 to 9 months - Already a very long time to wait if you add it to previous 13 months before that_


*And Just now I checked my application again and then have extended the waiting time span to 9 to 12 months!!!!!!!*


I am tired and hopeless.... 

I am tired of all the wait, uncertainty and effort. Hope it gets better for all of us though. Wish me luck guys.


----------



## sinahbt (Nov 18, 2017)

You may check out the new processing times HERE


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

sinahbt said:


> I am on this journey since 13 months ago that I dedicated myself to immigrate to Australia.
> 
> It took me 6 months to write my CDR and provide the job letters from my employers which they all refused to provide for several months.
> I applied for EA civil engineer assessment 5 months ago. Got my assessment result by the end of October 2017 and then waited for a month and a half in the waiting list of 189. I shifted to 190.
> ...



Are you claiming points for employment? I feel points for employment and partner points are the reasons applicant gets delayed. Otherwise for age, english , education and Aus/study , everything is quite simple.


----------



## sinahbt (Nov 18, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> Are you claiming points for employment? I feel points for employment and partner points are the reasons applicant gets delayed. Otherwise for age, english , education and Aus/study , everything is quite simple.


Of course! How else to reach to 70 points for 190? Invitations are only being sent out to high scores.


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

purnamani1 said:


> knagalla said:
> 
> 
> > In EOI for the current employer should we leave end date as null or EOI submitted date ?
> ...


Thanks purnamani. I don't want to claim any new points for exp as already I have got maximum points with 10-2 years of experience. It sounds good that date of effect remains unchanged if there is no change to points. So the EOI queue is based on this date right ?


----------



## sinahbt (Nov 18, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> Are you claiming points for employment? I feel points for employment and partner points are the reasons applicant gets delayed. Otherwise for age, english , education and Aus/study , everything is quite simple.


The only beacon of light here about my work experience is the assessment being done by EA since it is the toughest assessing authority (at least compared to ACS and VETASSESS)


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

sinahbt said:


> Of course! How else to reach to 70 points for 190? Invitations are only being sent out to high scores.




Congratz mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinahbt (Nov 18, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> sinahbt said:
> 
> 
> > Of course! How else to reach to 70 points for 190? Invitations are only being sent out to high scores.
> ...


Oh thank you. Wish me luck! This journey seems to be way longer than what it seems and I expected.


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Avinash147 said:


> Got pre-invite today from NSW


Hi dear I have lodge an EOI for 190 with 75 points. My DOE is 25-Dec-2017 and job code is 233512. When do you think I will receive an invite.


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

sinahbt said:


> Oh thank you. Wish me luck! This journey seems to be way longer than what it seems and I expected.


All our best wishes with you mate and you are not alone, we all are with you!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi,

Submitted my EOI today for 189. With 75 points, what are the average times for processing in Feb? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

wahajmeer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Submitted my EOI today for 189. With 75 points, what are the average times for processing in Feb?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




You should get an invite within next 2 rounds.


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

expat_user_25 said:


> You should get an invite within next 2 rounds.


How long is a round? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

wahajmeer said:


> How long is a round?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


There are 2 rounds every month on te 2nd and 4th Wednesday. next round is expected on the 21st feb 2018


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Guys, Please help!

I've submitted EOI last month with 70 points for ANZSCO 233513 - Production and plant engineer.

In 2 weeks time I'll be completing 1 year job in the same field and thus would be eligible for 5 pts of Australian work experience.

Can someone here please tell me what do I need to do, once invited, to prove my work experience? Do I have to do skills assessment again? Or can I just show my payslips for 1 year along with a company letter outlining my responsibilities?

Please help guys


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> Guys, Please help!
> 
> I've submitted EOI last month with 70 points for ANZSCO 233513 - Production and plant engineer.
> 
> ...




When you had your skill assessment? If it’s still valid and you are still working with the same employer and responsibilities are same too, you can just present your recent salary slips and company letter with responsibilities. No need of reassessment.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

expat_user_25 said:


> When you had your skill assessment? If it’s still valid and you are still working with the same employer and responsibilities are same too, you can just present your recent salary slips and company letter with responsibilities. No need of reassessment.


Thanks for the reply!

i did my skills assessment last year, after graduating, but that was solely based on my degree (I wasn't employed at the time). So not sure how I should approach this.


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> expat_user_25 said:
> 
> 
> > When you had your skill assessment? If it’s still valid and you are still working with the same employer and responsibilities are same too, you can just present your recent salary slips and company letter with responsibilities. No need of reassessment.
> ...


In this case you need to go for assessment again


----------



## Kevinisland (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I had submitted EOI (75 points) for 189 for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111 on 5th february 2018. Any idea when I would be invited? 

Thanks


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

ICT Business Analyst with 75 points submitted EOI on 2 February..
Any chances of getting invite on 21 Feb draw..
Please suggest

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

sinahbt said:


> The only beacon of light here about my work experience is the assessment being done by EA since it is the toughest assessing authority (at least compared to ACS and VETASSESS)


Dear sinahbt,

I have been really wondering as to whether having relevant experience assessed by EA brings any advantage during visa processing by DIBP? I have also had my experience assessed by EA, and the result has been positive. Will DIBP take this into consideration?


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Kevinisland said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I had submitted EOI (75 points) for 189 for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111 on 5th february 2018. Any idea when I would be invited?
> 
> Thanks






harsm123 said:


> ICT Business Analyst with 75 points submitted EOI on 2 February..
> Any chances of getting invite on 21 Feb draw..
> Please suggest
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk




You both should get the invitation within next 2 rounds (21st feb or 7th March), considering there is no drastic decrease in the invitation numbers.
I hope you guys have added your cases in myimmitracker for others to analyze the trend.


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

*263111 - 190 nsw*

Hi Guys, 

Got a call from agent today and he said i have been invited to NSW SC190! DOE is 6th Feb 2018

Excited!

Occupation: 263111
points:
Age: 25
Education: 15
English: 20
Experience: 10
ss: 5


----------



## Kevinisland (Jan 29, 2018)

expat_user_25 said:


> You both should get the invitation within next 2 rounds (21st feb or 7th March), considering there is no drastic decrease in the invitation numbers.
> I hope you guys have added your cases in myimmitracker for others to analyze the trend.


Thanks for getting back. Will update in myimmitracker

Cheers


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

jerryniks said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got a call from agent today and he said i have been invited to NSW SC190! DOE is 6th Feb 2018
> 
> ...


Congrats bro! Good luck for the next process


----------



## timbertown (Feb 17, 2018)

18 jan minimum was 70 points


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Results are not out yet.. right?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raja the great (Jan 18, 2018)

*NSW state sponsorship*



jebinson said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> 312311 - Non-Pro



Hi,

I applied for 312311 with
65+5 POINTS for NSW state sponsorship visa 190 this month.

Is there any chance of NSW state sponsorship?.

Did you ever tried for state sponsorship?


Thank in Advance.
Raja


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello Expats,

I got my NSW invite for 190 (75+5) points last Friday. My agent mentioned that the invite has only 14 days of validity before which I have to apply if I am choosing NSW.

Has the policy changed recently because previously there was 60 days time provided for us to choose.? 

I have 75 for 189, and so am a bit confused.

Thanks
Shaan


----------



## J_Scorpion (Sep 10, 2015)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I got my NSW invite for 190 (75+5) points last Friday. My agent mentioned that the invite has only 14 days of validity before which I have to apply if I am choosing NSW.
> 
> ...


What is your code and DOE ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’m not sure whether it was 60 days before. But yeah, you have 14 days to submit your application.

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...nominated-migration-190/inviting-you-to-apply


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeisalive (Oct 17, 2016)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I got my NSW invite for 190 (75+5) points last Friday. My agent mentioned that the invite has only 14 days of validity before which I have to apply if I am choosing NSW.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

J_Scorpion said:


> What is your code and DOE ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



DOE : 12th Feb 2018
Code : 261311 - Analyst Programmer

Thanks


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hopeisalive said:


> Shaaan98765 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Expats,
> ...


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I got my NSW invite for 190 (75+5) points last Friday. My agent mentioned that the invite has only 14 days of validity before which I have to apply if I am choosing NSW.
> 
> ...


Hi,

The invite you got is not for visa. It can be considered as pre-invite. Its actually one additional step that we have to go through when applying for 190.
You have to apply in 14 days by uploading required documents on the link provided in the email and paying 300 AUD fees.
After that NSW authority will go through your details and invite you to apply for the visa. This may take 2 weeks to 12 weeks.
The actual visa invite is valid for 60 days.
I hope it cleared your doubts.


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I got my NSW invite for 190 (75+5) points last Friday. My agent mentioned that the invite has only 14 days of validity before which I have to apply if I am choosing NSW.
> 
> ...


What you have received is a pre invite from NSW and they want to ensure that you are eligible for state sponsorship and 5 points. Once they approve your application you will have 60 days to apply for visa. 

In case of 189 you straightaway apply for visa which has 60 days window.


----------



## Swatisaraswatula (Mar 13, 2016)

hi any clue on 2212 for auditors.. hasnt moved for a long time as well!!


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer 

ACS : 08-Dec-2017 

PTE-A: 25-Nov-2017 

Point-Age(25)/Edu(15)/Eng(10)/WorkEx(15) 

EOI Subclass 189 (65 Points) : 13-Dec-2017


EOI Subclass 190 for NSW (65 +5 [state nomination]


When can i expect invite?


----------



## J_Scorpion (Sep 10, 2015)

Shaaan98765 said:


> DOE : 12th Feb 2018
> Code : 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 
> Thanks


We both are in the same boat. My DOE is 6 feb for 261313. I hope we both will get invited for 189 in next round.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer
> 
> ACS : 08-Dec-2017
> 
> ...


At the moment with only 300 invites per round, it's less likely to get invite with 65 (189) or 65+5(190). Best option is to work on your English score and that will give you a greater chance for invite. It may not be easy but at least its an option.

Btw, why did you do ACS assessment for Electrical Engineer occupation?


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi expatians,

Any idea on how to increase points while i have maxed out all my options?

Can we take NAATI from India?

I will gain 5 years of work experience in October so after 2 years deduction i will be eligible for 5 points based on work experience, till then i have to wait with 65 points.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

jerryniks said:


> There are 2 rounds every month on te 2nd and 4th Wednesday. next round is expected on the 21st feb 2018


so that would be 1st and 3rd Wednesday currently - was 2nd and 4th Wednesday in November 2017 and July and August 2017.

Regards

Tony


----------



## newbie_aus (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi all,

I have submitted EOI on Jan 19'2018 with 70 points(189).
As per ISCAH, most likely chances are by Jun 2018.
In June, I will lose 5 points due to my age falling into another bracket.
So suppose mine is selected in Jun, will mine fall into 70 points as I applied in Jan or 65 points irrespective of the date applied.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

newbie_aus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your point will be calculated from the date your EOI gets selected. So if your EOI gets selected in June, then points will be counted as 65 and you have to submit the documents that shows the evidence for claimed points.
Things may get trickier, if your EOI gets selected in May end when you have 70 points and by the time you apply for visa in june you have 65 points, not sure what will happen in this scenario. Let’s see if someone has experienced similar situation and respond.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

newbie_aus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on Jan 19'2018 with 70 points(189).
> As per ISCAH, most likely chances are by Jun 2018.
> ...


Hello Friend,

What is ANSCO code? I think after getting the invitation you need proof for approval showing your points? If you joined any MARA agent please ask him what you have to do? One more thing I read below link after getting invitation we need to mail to AUS abt your points. See below link for more details. Please read all questions.https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190/frequently-asked-questions
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## newbie_aus (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi Venkat,

Thanks for your reply.
My ansco code is 261313(software engineer).I am doing it on my own so no MARA agent is involved. 
I submitted 189 visa. The link provided is for 190


----------



## latino88 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hello Friends,

I have a query here, i have submitted the EOI in Feb-2018 with 75 points and i am also about to get married this year (sometime by Oct'18).
My fiancee is also Software engineer but her profile is not accessed for Sec 189-PR purposes yet. On rough estimate she can just make 65 points if she start her evaluation (ACS, PTE, employee reference letter) on individual basis with an assumption of 89+ PTE score.

Though, I am aware her individual application will be not of much use.

So if i get the invite in the coming 2-3 months, what could be my option to get her invitation aligned along with me.

Options as in - If get invite early, can i get into Australia and sponsor her visa or Can i wait for her PTE results/ ACS evaluation and thereafter update my existing EOI with the partner skills to gain 5 more points and wait for the joint application invite.

Please suggest what all options i can think for 

ANZSCO: 261313 Software Developer
Point-Age(30)/Edu(15)/Eng(20)/Experience(10) 
EOI submitted Subclass 189 (75 Points) : 10-Feb-2018
Waiting for the invite !!


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

latino88 said:


> Options as in - If get invite early, can i get into Australia and sponsor her visa or Can i wait for her PTE results/ ACS evaluation and thereafter update my existing EOI with the partner skills to gain 5 more points and wait for the joint application invite.
> 
> Please suggest what all options i can think for


Yes, partner visa.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...a-(subclasses-820-and-801)-document-checklist


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

latino88 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have a query here, i have submitted the EOI in Feb-2018 with 75 points and i am also about to get married this year (sometime by Oct'18).
> My fiancee is also Software engineer but her profile is not accessed for Sec 189-PR purposes yet. On rough estimate she can just make 65 points if she start her evaluation (ACS, PTE, employee reference letter) on individual basis with an assumption of 89+ PTE score.
> ...


Most likely you will get invited in the next round happening coming Tuesday. Since you are not married yet, you can't claim your fiances points.

With the assumption of 65 points for her, it's very difficult to get the invitation. 

So you are left with two options:

1. Either you get your Visa and post marriage you apply for partner Visa. Though partner Visa is a lengthy and costlier affair.
2. You let your fiance apply independently with 65 points and pray to God to get invited this year. 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbylonga (Feb 18, 2018)

*189 EOI invitation with 65 points?*

Hi everyone

I have recently submitted an EOI for the 189 visa. I am Early Years Teacher with 65 points.

Any views on when an invitation might arrive?

Many thanks
Gabriela


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello Expats,

Recently saw in the Immi site that the grant period has been extended to 9 - 12 months.

Any comments on this move? Is it actually going to take so long?

Thanks


----------



## gabbylonga (Feb 18, 2018)

*EOI invitation with 65 points*

Hi everyone

I have submitted an EOI with 65 points. I am an Early Years Teacher.

I see that the number of invites being sent has fallen dramatically in recent rounds and only people with 70+ points are being invited.

Does anyone know if this is likely to be a temporary trend? Any idea on how long it might take to receive an invite?

Many thanks in advance
Gabriela


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

gabbylonga said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have submitted an EOI with 65 points. I am an Early Years Teacher.
> 
> ...


The DHA has not given us much hints on what to expect in the coming rounds. If this is any hint at all, the Minister has made a speech about limiting the entry of migrants last week.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Dears, I started my job on 22/02/2010. I though on 23/02/2018 I would get points for 8 years job experience. However, today I have received mail from skillselect and found my points are increased. Do they count by week?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

newbie_aus said:


> Hi Venkat,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> My ansco code is 261313(software engineer).I am doing it on my own so no MARA agent is involved.
> I submitted 189 visa. The link provided is for 190


Hello Friend,

I am not sure bro, As of my knowledge you need to inform the AUS after getting the invitation through email about your points losing, may or may not give approval before you lose your points. Maybe I am wrong Seniors please advise him for his query.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I am writing here after long long time. I have been in the 189 queue since Jan-2016. My current points are 65 but my ACS has expired now.
Can someone please answer what is the last invited DOE for 75 pointers 261313 as per last invitation round?

Thanks in advance. You guys are doing an excellent job in keeping others motivated. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Have you heard any news that before 10 March, DIBP will complete all backlog invite as there are going to start new automation system in invitation after 10 March....I have found this info from a group..


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am writing here after long long time. I have been in the 189 queue since Jan-2016. My current points are 65 but my ACS has expired now.
> Can someone please answer what is the last invited DOE for 75 pointers 261313 as per last invitation round?
> 
> ...


PFB bro:

2613	Software and Applications Programers	75	17/01/2018 10:29 pm

How many points do you have now?


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

ee_sajib said:


> Have you heard any news that before 10 March, DIBP will complete all backlog invite as there are going to start new automation system in invitation after 10 March....I have found this info from a group..


extreme speculations


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks brother. 
This DoE is as per 17 Jan round. Have you heard from someone as per last invitation round for 75 pointers? We need to rely on people's words until details are published on their website. 
My last points were 65 but currently I am not eligible as my ACS has expired.

Thanks for your reply. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Thanks brother.
> This DoE is as per 17 Jan round. Have you heard from someone as per last invitation round for 75 pointers? We need to rely on people's words until details are published on their website.
> My last points were 65 but currently I am not eligible as my ACS has expired.
> 
> ...


sorry my bad. we have to wait 2 more days to know the official DOE.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

mjke1337 said:


> PFB bro:
> 
> 2613Software and Applications Programers7517/01/2018 10:29 pm
> 
> How many points do you have now?


Thanks brother. 
This DoE is as per 17 Jan round. Have you heard from someone as per last invitation round for 75 pointers? We need to rely on people's words until details are published on their website. 
My last points were 65 but currently I am not eligible as my ACS has expired.

Thanks for your reply. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

ee_sajib said:


> Have you heard any news that before 10 March, DIBP will complete all backlog invite as there are going to start new automation system in invitation after 10 March....I have found this info from a group..


Well this used to happen until this year. Won't happen this time though.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

mjke1337 said:


> sorry my bad. we have to wait 2 more days to know the official DOE.


Well if we go by immitracker, 30 Jan 2018 is the DOE for 261313 - 75 pointers.
I agree with you, let's wait for official figures though. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

mjke1337 said:


> PFB bro:
> 
> 2613Software and Applications Programers7517/01/2018 10:29 pm
> 
> How many points do you have now?


How many points do you have?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> mjke1337 said:
> 
> 
> > PFB bro:
> ...


65, DOE 28th September 17


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

ee_sajib said:


> Have you heard any news that before 10 March, DIBP will complete all backlog invite as there are going to start new automation system in invitation after 10 March....I have found this info from a group..


Emmm, this is an interesting theory. It is said they are going to introduce new skillselect system, but don't know when and how.


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi,

I have completed my bachelor of network engineering, finished one year Australian work experience and ready to apply for my post study skill assessment. Please advise if I'm missing any documents on the following list, to be submitted to ACS:

1. Passport
2. Cretificates 
3. Transcripts
4. Employment references letter

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for February 2018 &gt;&gt;*

7 Feb round has been published by DIBP, with next round happening on 21 Feb with unknown caps!!

http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-7-february-2018




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> 2nd Feb round has been published by DIBP, with next round happening on 21 Feb with unknown caps!!
> 
> http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-7-february-2018
> 
> ...




Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srinathvr (Feb 9, 2018)

HI Guys,
I have a doubt.
If you see, during the Nov 22nd draw, the last time they took 70 pts in Electronic Engg.., it was dated 30/10/2017. But in the 7th feb draw, its dated as 25/10/2017 for the 70 ptrs. How can they back date the application. My understanding is the dates will never back track?.
BTW I am applying for SE Code (ACS). Just to know the protocol.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

srinathvr said:


> HI Guys,
> I have a doubt.
> If you see, during the Nov 22nd draw, the last time they took 70 pts in Electronic Engg.., it was dated 30/10/2017. But in the 7th feb draw, its dated as 25/10/2017 for the 70 ptrs. How can they back date the application. My understanding is the dates will never back track?.
> BTW I am applying for SE Code (ACS). Just to know the protocol.


There must have been some fake EOIs which came back to pool later. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## srinathvr (Feb 9, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> There must have been some fake EOIs which came back to pool later.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


 Thanks


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Update from DHA

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-7-february-2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

Heard DIBP going to clear all back log items by May and introducing automation is this a correct news?


----------



## srinathvr (Feb 9, 2018)

where did u find this info?. Link pls?


----------



## srinathvr (Feb 9, 2018)

NewHomeAU said:


> Heard DIBP going to clear all back log items by May and introducing automation is this a correct news?


where did u find this info?. Link pls?


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Of course they are. Sick of these Speculations everywhere.


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

Heard DIBP going to clear all back log items by May and introducing automation is this a correct news?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

NewHomeAU said:


> Heard DIBP going to clear all back log items by May and introducing automation is this a correct news?


This joke is playing around for some time...let's wait and watch.....to clear the massive backlogs will surely hit them...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/...-february-2018

Same 300
No accountant,only 16 auditor,less than 100 goes to non-pro rata occupations

Next round:Wednesday morning.


----------



## govtec (Jun 7, 2016)

Can someone share the approximate date of when DIBP traditionally announces the new fiscal year program changes?...I've heard March or April but I'm trying to get an understanding of a smaller date range so I can plan ahead on re-activating my 190 if 189 accountant is permanently removed.

Thanks


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

300 and the score is 75 again wth

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

govtec said:


> Can someone share the approximate date of when DIBP traditionally announces the new fiscal year program changes?...I've heard March or April but I'm trying to get an understanding of a smaller date range so I can plan ahead on re-activating my 190 if 189 accountant is permanently removed.
> 
> Thanks


Normally end of June or beginning of July


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Is that rumor true? Are they gonna clear all backlog? Does it means including thousands of 60ers and 65 ers. ?
Will that be possible. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

It is hard to say. But, if they had intended to clear the backlog, it does not make sense to reduce the number of invitations to 300 per round. 

If this is any indication at all, see https://www.theguardian.com/austral...h-to-cut-migration-to-improve-quality-of-life


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

I dont think they gonna clear the backlog, is there anyone dumb enough to create a backlog and spend more man power to fix it? I dont think so. 

btw, last round results are out, there's only 16 auditors invited


----------



## yogithegreat (Nov 29, 2017)

If accountants change occupation to auditor, wont it change the doe as well?
There is no sense for doe moving back by 2 months for auditors..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

yogithegreat said:


> If accountants change occupation to auditor, wont it change the doe as well?
> There is no sense for doe moving back by 2 months for auditors..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


there're other reasons, like someone already got invited under accountant but dont wanna withdraw auditor for god know the reasons. or someone hasnt got 80 points in Nov, but they already submitted a EOI with 80, recently they passed PTE or something which entitled them 80 points, then they update the EOI without changing the points, that wont change the DOE. And u r right, if people change from acc to auditor, it wont change the DOE but I'm not sure whether they'll be rejected by DIBP when application submitted. 

and most importantly, only 16 invitations went to auditor. usually 66


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

yogithegreat said:


> If accountants change occupation to auditor, wont it change the doe as well?
> There is no sense for doe moving back by 2 months for auditors..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


since accountant already invited to Dec for 80 points back to Dec invitations, I think u can pass people switching from accountant to auditor. 

I think the most possible situation is someone submitted a fake 80 points EOI in Nov, and he got 80 Points recently.


----------



## latino88 (Dec 9, 2017)

Thanks for your prompt reply. 
As i understand Partner visa is quite expensive and has long running process and at the same time staying with 65 point has less hopes in the current scenario. 

So considering the situation if i just want to claim additional 5 points for partner skill what all documentation would be required - Hope marriage certificate and English exam will be required, 

Does she also has to get the evaluation done from ACS if she wish to hunt for job in Australia post invitation.

Thanks!!


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Just heard from one of the migration agent that last 4 rounds of this FY will go to non pro rata only. DIBP is about to balance the invitations caps to pro rata and non pro rata. Similar to every years, DIBP is planning to finish their pro rata caps by April and remaining rounds goes for non pro rata. 

I don't know how truth he was saying but the confident he were and example of demolishing Accountant by DIBP, I believe anything can happen. 

Please don't ask me who was that agent as I can't say his name. 
Just pray that whatever he said/bluffed will come true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just heard from one of the migration agent that last 4 rounds of this FY will go to non pro rata only. DIBP is about to balance the invitations caps to pro rata and non pro rata. Similar to every years, DIBP is planning to finish their pro rata caps by April and remaining rounds goes for non pro rata.
> 
> ...


Can you please elaborate. So you are saying that according to him Accountant Occupation/Auditor will be removed? What about IT, engineering occupations. Are they not not going to get invitations in the coming rounds.What do you mean by demolishing Accountant by DIBP?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just heard from one of the migration agent that last 4 rounds of this FY will go to non pro rata only. DIBP is about to balance the invitations caps to pro rata and non pro rata. Similar to every years, DIBP is planning to finish their pro rata caps by April and remaining rounds goes for non pro rata.
> 
> ...


Hopefully

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> Can you please elaborate. So you are saying that according to him Accountant Occupation/Auditor will be removed? What about IT, engineering occupations. Are they not not going to get invitations in the coming rounds.What do you mean by demolishing Accountant by DIBP?




While you look at the highest no. of invitations taken throughout this year, Accountant comes up in 1st place. They deserve to be on first place coz they are having highest point than any other occupations, but suddenly when invitations caps fell to 300 per round, they flagged out Accountant without any notifications. Still more than 80% invitations are going to 7, 8 pro rata occupations. He just mentioned me there will be no more invitations to pro rata for last 2 months just to balance invitations among pro rata and non pro rata. So I don't know whether they will just remove Auditors or all the pro rata occupations for last 4 rounds. 

He might be bluffing so I suggest you to not to be worried if your occupation falls on pro rata. I just said whatever he said. So rest is dependent upon DIBP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just heard from one of the migration agent that last 4 rounds of this FY will go to non pro rata only. DIBP is about to balance the invitations caps to pro rata and non pro rata. Similar to every years, DIBP is planning to finish their pro rata caps by April and remaining rounds goes for non pro rata.
> 
> ...


Only 5 rounds left to reach May. If they invite only pro rata occupations in those 5 rounds with 1400 invites per round. They can reach the caps for all occupations(except Accountants and Auditors). Here's hoping.


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> Only 5 rounds left to reach May. If they invite only pro rata occupations in those 5 rounds with 1400 invites per round. They can reach the caps for all occupations(except Accountants and Auditors). Here's hoping.


Extreme optimism


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> Only 5 rounds left to reach May. If they invite only pro rata occupations in those 5 rounds with 1400 invites per round. They can reach the caps for all occupations(except Accountants and Auditors). Here's hoping.


You can dream I suppose. I'm leaning more to the idea that they'll stop inviting pro-rata occupations for this financial year.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> Only 5 rounds left to reach May. If they invite only pro rata occupations in those 5 rounds with 1400 invites per round. They can reach the caps for all occupations(except Accountants and Auditors). Here's hoping.




They don't even need to invite full ceilings of pro rata. I think if they cross 80-90% of it and let the last couple of rounds go for non pros, then some non pro rata people will get a big relief. But who know what will happen in future. We are dreaming for the country, where there is no meaning of consistency and certainty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just heard from one of the migration agent that last 4 rounds of this FY will go to non pro rata only. DIBP is about to balance the invitations caps to pro rata and non pro rata. Similar to every years, DIBP is planning to finish their pro rata caps by April and remaining rounds goes for non pro rata.
> 
> ...


These are the conditions to claim partner points
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav.../supporting/Pages/skilled/Partner-skills.aspx


----------



## QFMALIK (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi All,
Is there any place where you can whether the invitation to particular professions is been granted?
I am new to this process & curious about Electrical Engineer invited for the past 2 months rounds?
Please help.

Regards,


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia has been updated with the following:

1. Official invitation round results of 7th February 2018.
2. State nominations for the month of January 2018.


----------



## QFMALIK (Nov 21, 2017)

Thank you very much @BulletAK!


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

It's more of a formality now but I'll be booking my one-way ticket to Mumbai after tonight's round.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia has been updated with the following:
> 
> 1. Official invitation round results of 7th February 2018.
> 2. State nominations for the month of January 2018.


Hi BulletAk.. U r still here brother?
Haven't you received the invitation? Even I am here after long time. Haven't expected someone from last year to be here yet. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> It's more of a formality now but I'll be booking my one-way ticket to Mumbai after tonight's round.



Sorry to hear about your return plan. Based on your signature your location is Brisbane. I guess you are working there after your studies in AU. So are you running out of your work visa?


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> Sorry to hear about your return plan. Based on your signature your location is Brisbane. I guess you are working there after your studies in AU. So are you running out of your work visa?


Yeah my graduate visa expires on 20th March, so not long now.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> Yeah my graduate visa expires on 20th March, so not long now.



Ohh! And what about work visa? Do you need sponsorship from the employer? Sorry I am not aware of the rules for work visa over there.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> Ohh! And what about work visa? Do you need sponsorship from the employer? Sorry I am not aware of the rules for work visa over there.


Yeah need employer's sponsorship for work visa or sponsored PR. My company doesn't do sponsorship.


----------



## keshannilanga (Jan 21, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> Yeah need employer's sponsorship for work visa or sponsored PR. My company doesn't do sponsorship.


Why don't you try 489 visa?


----------



## Benjemen (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi,

How many of you are at 75 points (189) under 2339X category?
Trying to understand if 70 points will have any chance next round


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

I wish you get the invite tonight. Don't lose hope. I know the things are bad as of now. But anything is possible. Lets hope for the best. 




Pathpk said:


> It's more of a formality now but I'll be booking my one-way ticket to Mumbai after tonight's round.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi BulletAk.. U r still here brother?
> Haven't you received the invitation? Even I am here after long time. Haven't expected someone from last year to be here yet.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Haha. Yes bro I am here still with empty hands. My EOI is going to be deleted in 3 months now and I don’t hope for any invitation anymore. What to be expected!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

Sorry to reach you out directly. 

Seeking guidance as to what could be performed. I signed up with an agent for primary applicant however the secondary applicant support seems to be not provided rather not providing correct information.

Me and my wife applied for ANZSCO 263111 with 65 points however we now in realization that to get an invite we must at least have 70+ or 75 to be better.

Applicant 1.

ACS - positive 
PTE - 10
Edu - 15
Exp - 10
Age - 30


Applicant 2 - Complicated

Studied until 12th full time
then discontinued the education 
got 5.5 years of IT work experience - Skillset letter available from Company
Moved to a new company and on same job till date - Can apply for skillset letter
Since moved to new job started Long distance course for graduation (BCom) and completed as of 2015. 

Can applicant to go for acs and get it cleared


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

keshannilanga said:


> Why don't you try 489 visa?


I just don't want to go through another 2 years visa cycle. Been on student visa back and forth for 8 years now. Plus getting a professional job in regional area confined to a 
state is nearly impossible

But yes, if nothing else works out in a few months by July I'll be going for 489, thats the only way to stay here then.


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

Are we expecting an invitation round today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Dear Experts,

Do I have any chance today to receive the invitation? Please refer my signature for the points and EOI details.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Do I have any chance today to receive the invitation? Please refer my signature for the points and EOI details.


You should get it today. Cheers!


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

austaspirant said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Do I have any chance today to receive the invitation? Please refer my signature for the points and EOI details.


Hello Friend,

You applied last June 2017, is it? I hope you got Aug- October time because that time just it was running 65 points only, why did not get the invitation? Is there any specific reason?. Surely you will get this time 189 itself...


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

venkat said:


> Hello Friend,
> 
> 
> 
> You applied last June 2017, is it? I hope you got Aug- October time because that time just it was running 65 points only, why did not get the invitation? Is there any specific reason?. Surely you will get this time 189 itself...




He did not get the invite then because the 65 backlog was going on then as well. Only diff now is that its way too long now and I am at the end of that queue 

With 65 pts People are waiting since mid april 2017

Its great that he nailed PTE.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

venkat said:


> Hello Friend,
> 
> You applied last June 2017, is it? I hope you got Aug- October time because that time just it was running 65 points only, why did not get the invitation? Is there any specific reason?. Surely you will get this time 189 itself...


My DOE was 1st June and 65 pointers till 20th April were invited till the last Oct and after that everything got changed as you know. So, I went again for PTE and increased my points to 75 on 6th Feb. Not sure, whether, I will get the invite today or still need to wait


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

Chances are pretty high for you, hold on tight!



austaspirant said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Do I have any chance today to receive the invitation? Please refer my signature for the points and EOI details.


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

jebinson said:


> Chances are pretty high for you, hold on tight!


Thanks, let's see :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Haha. Yes bro I am here still with empty hands. My EOI is going to be deleted in 3 months now and I don’t hope for any invitation anymore. What to be expected!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh.. My EOI got deleted after 2 years and ACS has also expired. Empty hands here as well..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

austaspirant said:


> Thanks, let's see :fingerscrossed:


Tonight you will get it, bro. No worries. Do you have any material for PTE? Please send me If you have...


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

venkat said:


> Tonight you will get it, bro. No worries. Do you have any material for PTE? Please send me If you have...



Ping me your email id, I will share PTE material.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

austaspirant said:


> Ping me your email id, I will share PTE material.


 [email protected]


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

austaspirant said:


> Ping me your email id, I will share PTE material.


Share me some tips tricks as well Crack PTE.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

venkat said:


> austaspirant said:
> 
> 
> > Ping me your email id, I will share PTE material.
> ...



Refer pte discussions on the other thread.


----------



## carthicb (May 22, 2017)

Hi All,
Can I expect the invite to be received in this Feb 21st round? The details about my points are in the footer.


Thanks
Carthic

______________________________________________________________
Code - 261313
ACS Assessment result - August 27, 2017
PTE exam - 90 S/90 W/90 R/89 L - Jan 2018
Submitted EOI - Feb 17 2018
Total points - 75


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

carthicb said:


> Hi All,
> Can I expect the invite to be received in this Feb 21st round? The details about my points are in the footer.
> 
> 
> ...



Not this round maybe you can expect March round...:fencing:


----------



## RossiBG (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi all, does anyone know at what time the results are released?


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

carthicb said:


> Hi All,
> Can I expect the invite to be received in this Feb 21st round? The details about my points are in the footer.
> 
> 
> ...


I believe you should get the invite in today's round. Definitely in the next round.


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

carthicb said:


> Hi All,
> Can I expect the invite to be received in this Feb 21st round? The details about my points are in the footer.
> 
> 
> ...


Any tips for the pte score especially writing?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

RossiBG said:


> Hi all, does anyone know at what time the results are released?


00:00 Wednesday, 21 February 2018 (GMT+11)


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

RossiBG said:


> Hi all, does anyone know at what time the results are released?


12 AM Australia time.


----------



## alfo19942003land (Jan 16, 2018)

venkat said:


> Tonight you will get it, bro. No worries. Do you have any material for PTE? Please send me If you have...


Can you email me PTE materials too?

[email protected] mail.com

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 LG-H818 發送


----------



## addictedIndian (Nov 4, 2017)

I have 70 (+5 SS) points (with 10 points from PTE and 5 points from partner) for 189 in 261313 how long I am expected to wait If I applied in first week of Feb. 

Also I will be getting the 5 points from 1 year experience in march and points will updated to 75 for 189.


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

DIBP, give us a full round today please! :bump2:


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Being an optimist, I am again hoping there will be more number of invites in this round and they clear few of the 70 backlog. Hope they don't disappoint again.
:fingerscrossed:


EOI submitted for 189 on 06/11 with 70 points.


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> Being an optimist, I am again hoping there will be more number of invites in this round and they clear few of the 70 backlog. Hope they don't disappoint again.
> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> EOI submitted for 189 on 06/11 with 70 points.


Amen!


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

iampuneet said:


> DIBP, give us a full round today please! :bump2:




Better not to dream about full round untill having this Liberal government bro. All the ministers including ex prime minister is against skilled migration program. They don't want any more immigrants till next election bro. Unfortunately, maximum immigrants support labour party and 110,000 per yr is definitely a big numbers. 

They are just a bunch of losers to afraid of losing elections. I will never be gonna vote liberal if i get citizenship in future


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RossiBG (Feb 16, 2018)

iampuneet said:


> 00:00 Wednesday, 21 February 2018 (GMT+11)


Great, thanks for the answer. Any idea how the selections are made in terms of non pro-rata occupations? Do you have to be in the pool for a certain time? 

My details are as follows:

ANZCODE: 313211 RADIOCOMMUNICATIONS TECHNICIAN
EXP: 15 points
EDU: 10 points
PTE: 20 points
AGE: 30 points
TOTAL: 75 points
DOE: 19/Feb/2018


----------



## addictedIndian (Nov 4, 2017)

Please help guys with my question-->

I have 70 (+5 SS) points (with 10 points from PTE and 5 points from partner) for 189 in 261313 how long I am expected to wait If I applied in first week of Feb.

Also I will be getting the 5 points from 1 year experience in march and points will updated to 75 for 189.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

addictedIndian said:


> I have 70 (+5 SS) points (with 10 points from PTE and 5 points from partner) for 189 in 261313 how long I am expected to wait If I applied in first week of Feb.
> 
> Also I will be getting the 5 points from 1 year experience in march and points will updated to 75 for 189.


You will have better chance in march once you add 5 more points.


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Better not to dream about full round untill having this Liberal government bro. All the ministers including ex prime minister is against skilled migration program. They don't want any more immigrants till next election bro. Unfortunately, maximum immigrants support labour party and 110,000 per yr is definitely a big numbers.
> 
> They are just a bunch of losers to afraid of losing elections. I will never be gonna vote liberal if i get citizenship in future
> 
> ...



They cant just demolish the whole program like that. If they stop taking immigrants, they wont get international students either which will bring down their revenue. So there is a lot to think over this topic but yeah they can definitely bring the numbers down and make the process difficult. Wait and watch is all we can do...


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

addictedIndian said:


> Please help guys with my question-->
> 
> I have 70 (+5 SS) points (with 10 points from PTE and 5 points from partner) for 189 in 261313 how long I am expected to wait If I applied in first week of Feb.
> 
> Also I will be getting the 5 points from 1 year experience in march and points will updated to 75 for 189.



You should get it in couple of rounds


----------



## addictedIndian (Nov 4, 2017)

iampuneet said:


> You should get it in couple of rounds



What would make more sense 189 or 190


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Better not to dream about full round untill having this Liberal government bro. All the ministers including ex prime minister is against skilled migration program. They don't want any more immigrants till next election bro. Unfortunately, maximum immigrants support labour party and 110,000 per yr is definitely a big numbers.
> 
> They are just a bunch of losers to afraid of losing elections. I will never be gonna vote liberal if i get citizenship in future
> 
> ...


Could you please introduce yourself? Are you a political expert in questions of immigration? 
If no, how could you claim that the government is crooked when you don't see the whole picture? Could you imagine that all the ministers (including ex prime minister) do see long-term drawbacks and trying to prevent it? 
And the final question, if your government is so bad in treating potential fresh comers, why do you support it living in Aus?


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

addictedIndian said:


> What would make more sense 189 or 190


I would say wait until March, add 5 more points and then go for 189 visa. With 75 points you should get an invite within couple of rounds.


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

od1n said:


> Could you please introduce yourself? Are you a political expert in questions of immigration?
> If no, how could you claim that the government is crooked when you don't see the whole picture? Could you imagine that all the ministers (including ex prime minister) do see long-term drawbacks and trying to prevent it?
> And the final question, if your government is so bad in treating potential fresh comers, why do you support it living in Aus?




Putting the numbers back into the immigration debate | Inside Story 

Worth a read guys


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

od1n said:


> Could you please introduce yourself? Are you a political expert in questions of immigration?
> 
> If no, how could you claim that the government is crooked when you don't see the whole picture? Could you imagine that all the ministers (including ex prime minister) do see long-term drawbacks and trying to prevent it?
> 
> And the final question, if your government is so bad in treating potential fresh comers, why do you support it living in Aus?




First I am not a neither political expert nor a immigration officer. I am just saying whatever the news shared by Migration pages these days. Today and yesterday I read the news of ex-prime minister Tony abbot supporting this act of immigration. You should have read that as well to clear up your mind. They are just about to win next election so I don't think they are looking after the consequences they will get after demolishing this. They are not actually demolishing it. They just reducing the numbers.

And ask the final question to those persons who are working happily back in their country but still wants to come to this frustrated county. In my case, I am already here since 3,4 yrs, spent already 100k on Study and living. Obviously, I will be looking back to get paid off by getting PR. Australia is such a country where you don't wanna stay after some times but can't get rid off it once you stay 3,4 years. Life just goes on and goes on but no guarantee of good life. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

75+ will get invited sure, so best wishes to 70+ waiting from October 31st , hopefully all 70 pts get invited. Just hoping, I can see the reality. I mean this round I am like who cares, I don't even want to check out in inbox, pretty frustrating ??


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

iampuneet said:


> They cant just demolish the whole program like that. If they stop taking immigrants, they wont get international students either which will bring down their revenue. So there is a lot to think over this topic but yeah they can definitely bring the numbers down and make the process difficult. Wait and watch is all we can do...


I agree. They are going to reduce the numbers. This is not going in Australia, but US and Canada as well. my point of view is that they know a lot of people from asia (especially chinese) come for PR which brings a lot of revenue so they are going to keep Accountant. I could be wrong but there is no way they can just demolish the whole skillset program. If that was the case why were some people recently invitied for accountants?


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

70 pts guys, you won't get anything today. Stop expecting something that won't happen. There is no any single reason for returning to 1k invites when it is 600 only in the last 3 months. Stop fooling yourself and do anything to increase your points. This is the only advice which may be helpful for you.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

od1n said:


> 70 pts guys, you won't get anything today. Stop expecting something that won't happen. There is no any single reason for returning to 1k invites when it is 600 only in the last 3 months. Stop fooling yourself and do anything to increase your points. This is the only advice which may be helpful for you.


Even though it's bitter...but very true..fooling yourself or being optimistic depends on perspective...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

od1n said:


> 70 pts guys, you won't get anything today. Stop expecting something that won't happen. There is no any single reason for returning to 1k invites when it is 600 only in the last 3 months. Stop fooling yourself and do anything to increase your points. This is the only advice which may be helpful for you.




Ouch... That hurts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Argos1909 (Feb 20, 2018)

Results from the 7th February 2018 round are available on the website


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

Argos1909 said:


> Results from the 7th February 2018 round are available on the website


Im just hopeful they will have a round atleast similar to last round. I am one day away from 70 point call for Mech engineering ( October 30th last round, my EOI is November 1st) .:fingerscrossed:


----------



## RossiBG (Feb 16, 2018)

Does anyone know if there is a minimum time that you would have to be in the pool of applicants in order to be invited? I've got 75 points as a Radio Communications Technician but only submitted my EOI last week Thursday...

ANZCODE: 313211 RADIOCOMMUNICATIONS TECHNICIAN
EXP: 15 points
EDU: 10 points
PTE: 20 points
AGE: 30 points
TOTAL: 75 points
DOE: 19/Feb/2018


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

od1n said:


> 70 pts guys, you won't get anything today. Stop expecting something that won't happen. There is no any single reason for returning to 1k invites when it is 600 only in the last 3 months. Stop fooling yourself and do anything to increase your points. This is the only advice which may be helpful for you.


And what are the reasons for not returning to 1.000 invites?


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

RossiBG said:


> Does anyone know if there is a minimum time that you would have to be in the pool of applicants in order to be invited? I've got 75 points as a Radio Communications Technician but only submitted my EOI last week Thursday...
> 
> ANZCODE: 313211 RADIOCOMMUNICATIONS TECHNICIAN
> EXP: 15 points
> ...


There's no minimum time to be in pool.
As long as your points are enough to be invited, you will be invited.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Good luck guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ptera said:


> And what are the reasons for not returning to 1.000 invites?




No apparent reasons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

If the invite going to be more than 700 itas. We would see 70 pointers moving for 26131 ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

Ptera said:


> And what are the reasons for not returning to 1.000 invites?


I wish I knew, though there are several speculations which you may find on iscah website. It's not something I support or hate. It is the reality we need to admit.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

od1n said:


> 70 pts guys, you won't get anything today. Stop expecting something that won't happen. There is no any single reason for returning to 1k invites when it is 600 only in the last 3 months. Stop fooling yourself and do anything to increase your points. This is the only advice which may be helpful for you.


Was that a reference to 70 points for accountants, for for all occupations? 

It's unlikely I'll get more than 70 points this year unless I learn a 'community language', whatever that is.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

od1n said:


> I wish I knew, though there are several speculations which you may find on iscah website. It's not something I support or hate. It is the reality we need to admit.


Yes you´re right, there are just speculations.. Iscah is also only speculating..
Nobody knows! Therefore, I believe there are no reasons for increasing invites as well as no reasons for not increasing the number of invitations per round!
I wish u all the best! Let´s hope!
Udachi!


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Experts, 
Can someone shed a light on below query. 
I have a doubt.
THe employment letters that we submitting for ACS(R&R confirmation letter), we need to upload the same letters for SS aswell(the docs we submitted after getting state invite)?
Or we need to submit only all points claiming proof documents(offer letters,sal slipps,promotion letter and resigning letters ).If we do not submit the docs for state/DIBP without the letters we submited for ACS will that be a problem?

because in my ACS letter my designation is slightly different from actual one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Here we go again - except it is a 3 week gap since last invitation round, which is not helpful.
> 
> 18th January results show that 260 invites of the 300, were at 75 and above.
> 
> ...


With the results out for 7th February round, the surprise was limiting Auditors, ICT Business Analysts, Developer/Programmers, Computer Network Professionals and Other Engineering professionals to 25% of their quota - this allowed the non-pro ratas and Mechanical and Electronic to go further and into the 70 pointers - but not much.

Other observations for 7th February 2018 Round and likely result tonight:

Accountants = No Invites - No invites expected again for tonight - if they do get invites then that will throw out all other predictions below.

Auditors - 16 Auditors invited - I assume 9 went to the dodgy 100 point EOI and 8 at 85 points. the other 7 would have gone to double invites from 6th December 2017 round that did not apply for the invited 189 visa. There were 78 invites at 80 points to Auditors and Accountants on 6th December with DOEs from 22nd November 2017 to 5th December 2017. The 7 invites therefore got rid of double invites up to 28th November 2017 - half of them. So if we get another 16 invites for Auditors tonight, we can expect maybe 6 X 85 pointers and above to be invited (2 week gap this round compared to 3 week gap on 7th February 2017) so the 10 invites at 80 should get rid of the remaining double invites and just a few invites to Auditors on 80 points - these are likely to go to previous 80 point Accountants who have changes their EOI to Auditor at 80 points and maintaining their Accountant DOE.

ICT Business Analyst - assume another 16 invitations, so may move about another 5 days to about 28th January 2018 for 75 pointers 

Computer Network Professionals - assume another 17 invites and it moves another 13 days to about 12th February 2018 for 75 pointers

Other Engineering Professionals - assume another 12 invites and it moves another 14 days to about 14th February 2018 for 75 pointers

Developer Programmers - assume another 76 invites and it moved another 14 days up to 14th February 2018 for 75 pointers. 

Mechanical Engineers - 21 invited - may be capped at 28 - assuming up to 28 get invited tonight. They only moved forward 1 day for 70 pointers to 31st October 2017 but there would have been double invites that it got through for 70 point DOEs of 18th October 2017 to 30th October 2017 - so more potential for moving faster tonight through the early November 2017 70 pointers.

electronics engineers - 4 invited - last 70 point invite was 25th October 2017 so was a double invited EOI 70 points - they are so few at the 70 points that I think they have been invited up to 31st October 2017 it is just that there are no 70 pointers on the system between 25th October to 31st October 2017.

All non-Pro rata occupations: moved all of 1 day - there were 31 invites at 70 points on 7th February 2018 - I think 1 went to a Double invited electronics Engineer - the other 30 went to double invited Mechanical and non pro rata occupations plus 1 day of 70 point invites for Mechanical and non-pro rata occupations.

Getting to a bit of guesswork now - I think there are about 8 Pro rata EOIs per day at 70 points and about 2 Mechanical Engineers - so with no double invites to get through in those occupations, we could get movement for Mechanical and non-pros of 3 to 4 days (and the odd electronics Engineer at 70 points if there are any in the next 4 days or so.

So all this assumes a duplicate of last round but could mean nothing if something unforeseen happens tonight - like the 25% restriction on some of the pro ratas in the last round.

Good luck everyone and it would be great to see invites well ahead of what I have forecast above.

Regards

Tony


----------



## sinahbt (Nov 18, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Experts,
> Can someone shed a light on below query.
> I have a doubt.
> THe employment letters that we submitting for ACS(R&R confirmation letter), we need to upload the same letters for SS aswell(the docs we submitted after getting state invite)?
> ...


I submitted the same letters. Don't take it hard on yourself. I barely think they are going to check those details. They only care that you have an assessment, read your resume (Titles only basically), age, nationality, university qualification major - Like the headlines of your application. Then they take away another forced $300 of you and refer you to DIBP procedure afterwards.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

RossiBG said:


> Does anyone know if there is a minimum time that you would have to be in the pool of applicants in order to be invited? I've got 75 points as a Radio Communications Technician but only submitted my EOI last week Thursday...
> 
> ANZCODE: 313211 RADIOCOMMUNICATIONS TECHNICIAN
> EXP: 15 points
> ...


Hi Ross

According to my calculations and assuming things are similar this round to the 7th February 2018, you will get invited as will all 75 point non pro rata occupations - would be great for you to confirm this in about half an hours time

Regards

Tony


----------



## sinahbt (Nov 18, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Experts,
> Can someone shed a light on below query.
> I have a doubt.
> THe employment letters that we submitting for ACS(R&R confirmation letter), we need to upload the same letters for SS aswell(the docs we submitted after getting state invite)?
> ...


backlogs I assume since the global visa processing time has also extended to 9 to 12 months already. Even Americans and Canadians are now applying for skilled migration to Australia. This is insane!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

od1n said:


> 70 pts guys, you won't get anything today. Stop expecting something that won't happen. There is no any single reason for returning to 1k invites when it is 600 only in the last 3 months. Stop fooling yourself and do anything to increase your points. This is the only advice which may be helpful for you.


Hi Odd one

Even at 300 I think Mechanical and non-pros will get invited for a few days into November 2017 at 70 points - but this is relief for such a small cohort that your advice to increase points is correct for more than 90% of those that score 70 points (or 100% for those who score less than 70 points)

Regards


Tony


----------



## RossiBG (Feb 16, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Ross
> 
> According to my calculations and assuming things are similar this round to the 7th February 2018, you will get invited as will all 75 point non pro rata occupations - would be great for you to confirm this in about half an hours time
> 
> ...


Hi Tony, 

Thanks for the reply. Will confirm if I get the invite though I might only know tomorrow as I'm working through an immigration agency which unfortunately does communication. Its going to be another sleepless night for me...

R


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

gwarn said:


> Im just hopeful they will have a round atleast similar to last round. I am one day away from 70 point call for Mech engineering ( October 30th last round, my EOI is November 1st) .:fingerscrossed:


Hi Gwarn

I reckon only Non-pros and Mechanical and electronics Engineers have a chance of an invite at 70 point tonight - going forward a few days into November - looking forward for you to announce good news in about half an hour - but no matter how good it looks, the system is cruel (as you have already experienced when you expected your invite on 6th December only to find they had cut the numbers to an unheard of 300 per round).

so no celebrations until you see the invite with your own eyes.

Regards

tony


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Odd one


It was the most unusual yet precise enough rewording of the username.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

od1n said:


> It was the most unusual yet precise enough rewording of the username.


I thought it a bit more humorous than Odin

tony


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Odd one
> 
> Even at 300 I think Mechanical and non-pros will get invited for a few days into November 2017 at 70 points - but this is relief for such a small cohort that your advice to increase points is correct for more than 90% of those that score 70 points (or 100% for those who score less than 70 points)
> 
> ...


Wow, what a difference a year makes. My friend got invited as a Software Engineer within weeks of submitting his EOI with 70 points in February 2017. Let's see what happens next month with all the big changes coming into effect. op2:


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

Its time! Has anyone got an invite yet?


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Today I went to see a recruiter, he give me a whole DESK of positions to choose from. And then I told him I need one with visa support, he then give me 5 of them!
I am deeply shocked!!! How much programmers they need in the job market now??? Basically I can get whatever I wanted, and even me myself think the package they offered is over priced, that's 2 times than my sister(accountant).
And the government is trying to deport as many of the developers as they can? Do they know what's happening on the ground? Are they just dreaming about the tax falling on their head without people working?


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Anyone with gud news ??


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Not yet....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

I am expecting my new ACS score for experience by end of Feb, I applied in mid Jan. If I update my points to 75 before March do I stand a chance for next round. 261312


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Good luck everybody!


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Any update guys?


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Anyone? with an invite from today..


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Usually when it is this silent, it's followed by 300 invites and rest of us going to sleep with grudge.


----------



## carthicb (May 22, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Anyone with gud news ??


For today's round, would the results be first updated on the Skillselect website or the candidates would know first through emails?


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

carthicb said:


> purnamani1 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with gud news ??
> ...


It is always good to check skill select, sometime emails lapse a few minutes.


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

MirandaLi said:


> Today I went to see a recruiter, he give me a whole DESK of positions to choose from. And then I told him I need one with visa support, he then give me 5 of them!
> I am deeply shocked!!! How much programmers they need in the job market now??? Basically I can get whatever I wanted, and even me myself think the package they offered is over priced, that's 2 times than my sister(accountant).
> And the government is trying to deport as many of the developers as they can? Do they know what's happening on the ground? Are they just dreaming about the tax falling on their head without people working?


May I know the recruiter you met? Really appreciate if you can provide his LinkedIn profile.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Heres my story, btech mechanical 2012, came to australia in 2014, completed masters 2016 july, october 5 applied for assessment to EA, 19 october case officer asked fr ielts 6 each though i had pte 7 each at that time so i went fe ielts again then lodged my eoi 23/11/2016 with 60 points , rest is history (wish he had given my assessment on 19 october) last invitation at 60 to mechanical was 26/10/2016, anyways 
Again appeared fr pte got 8 each now i am sitting at 70 points eoi dated 9.12.2017 
But still waiting ..7 feb results has given some hope...
Thanks to tony fr his valuable efforts to the page and also to ISCAH


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Seems another low number of invitations...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Usually when it is this silent, it's followed by 300 invites and rest of us going to sleep with grudge.



nothing yet. Seems like another 300 round with no change for 70s.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

gwarn said:


> purnamani1 said:
> 
> 
> > Usually when it is this silent, it's followed by 300 invites and rest of us going to sleep with grudge.
> ...


You bet.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

gwarn said:


> nothing yet. Seems like another 300 round with no change for 70s.


Give it another 10 mins - I have faith

tony


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> You bet.


wow, just checked skillselect and saw im invited! all the best for you guys!


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

gwarn said:


> wow, just checked skillselect and see im invited! all the best for you guys!


Wow...how much was your score

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Give it another 10 mins - I have faith
> 
> tony


Abandon all hope, ye who enter here


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

gwarn said:


> wow, just checked skillselect and saw im invited! all the best for you guys!


Pour yourself a big drink. The battle is over!


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

*Invited*

Guys - glad to share that I am invited, just checked on skillselect.

Good Luck to all of you


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

gwarn said:


> wow, just checked skillselect and saw im invited! all the best for you guys!


Congrats!!


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

gwarn said:


> purnamani1 said:
> 
> 
> > You bet.
> ...


Wow congrats !!!


----------



## vikrantandotra (Jan 22, 2018)

Anyone who got NSW invite recently with below numbers.

75 points
263111
PTE -10


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Guys - glad to share that I am invited, just checked on skillselect.
> 
> Good Luck to all of you


With 65 points u got invited?? Excellent buddy. All the best for rest of the process


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

prakash.aluru said:


> With 65 points u got invited?? Excellent buddy. All the best for rest of the process


Buddy, please see my signature once more.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prakash.aluru said:


> With 65 points u got invited?? Excellent buddy. All the best for rest of the process


Don’t get too excited 

He has 75 points not 65

Cheers


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Pour yourself a big drink. The battle is over!


thanks! I non alcoholic.. but feel like drinking today haha:lalala:


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Buddy, please see my signature once more.


As per ur signature it's 65 for 189.


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

How would you know if you were invited?


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Auditor Jan 18 80 points invited


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

gwarn said:


> wow, just checked skillselect and saw im invited! all the best for you guys!


Great stuff Gwarn

this means that all 70 point Non pros should also have been invited up to at least 01 November 2018, and hopefully a few more days - electronics engineers the same

Regards

Tony


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Don’t get too excited
> 
> He has 75 points not 65
> 
> Cheers


His signature speaks something else..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gwarn said:


> thanks! I non alcoholic.. but feel like drinking today haha:lalala:


Not to worry

You will be one by the time you get your grant 

Insane delays now adays

Cheers


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

wahajmeer said:


> How would you know if you were invited?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Checking on Skills Select. Emails will come later.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Another disappointment for non prorate 70 pointers.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Yes

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

External auditor 85 point Feb 14 invited!


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Time for subscribing March thread now.


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

OK guys, TBH I am not sure if it was a 300 invite or more this time around. As I mentioned a little while ago, I was one day away even from a 300 invite cos my EOI was 1st November with 70 points. 

We need to see more people who had 70 point EOI on later dates to confirm if it was a 70 pointer or not.

My email and Skill select updated at 00:15 AEDT FYI, I felt for a computer system it was a big delay ( 15 minutes).


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Electronic engineer 70 points Nov 9 invited!


----------



## Love thind (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi guys,
I need your advice I got pre invite from NSW at 70 points as an analyst programmer.
Shall I proceed with that pre invite or should I wait for 189 invitation??
Thanks


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

abin said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi Mate, Have you got it?
Whats your code and pts?


----------



## deepak21 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi Experts,

Need your immediate help.

I lodged my application under subclass 189 in the month of August 2017 with 65 points for ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer) with a hope to get invited in next 3 months.

But due to the ongoing trend this year, my chances appeared to be vague hence I thought of claiming additional 5 points under partner skill qualification.

She is a B-tech in Computer science and Engineering and has got around 12 years experience as a Software Engineer and she has also got competent English IELTS score.

So I thought of getting her qualification evaluated via ACS inrorder to gain 5 points. She submitted work colleagues declaration for her work experience in the first two companies but for her current company she submitted a self declaration. She has been in the current company for past 8 years.

Today we received the acs evaluation where they have marked her experience in the present company as not suitable in the absence of appropriate documents (probably becoz she submitted self declaration).

Pasting below the content of ACS letter:
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 6 January 2018.
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science and Engineering from XXXXXXX University
of Technology completed May 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor
Degree with a Major in computing.

The following employment after June 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 07/05 ‐ 05/07 – 1 year(s) 10 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXX Technologies Limited
Country: India

Dates: 06/07 ‐ 06/09 – 2 year(s) 1 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXXX India Pvt Ltd
Country: India

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 07/09 ‐ 01/18 – 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: Senior Staff Software Developer ‐ Not Assessable Due to Insufficient
Documentation
Employer: XXX India Pvt Ltd
Country: India
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Kindly let me know If I can still get the points for partner qualification as they have deducted 4 years of her qualification till June 2009 and after that her present employment is marked not suitable.

Quick and clear response would be highly appreciated.

Thanks
Deepak


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

posted in error


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

Love thind said:


> Hi guys,
> I need your advice I got pre invite from NSW at 70 points as an analyst programmer.
> Shall I proceed with that pre invite or should I wait for 189 invitation??
> Thanks


With the current trend of 189 it's better u go ahead with NSW.. coz 70 pointer future looks blank as of now. So I suggest u to go ahead with NSW and withdraw your 189 to facilitate others..


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

any 70er with 261313 ?


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

75 pointer ICT Business Analyst, anyone received invite? I haven't received mine.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

deepak21 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your immediate help.
> 
> ...


As much as I know You can because it's a positive assessment.

Suggestion: And please get the new SD with her current employer / Manager/Senior colleague and file the review.

with 395 AUD additional fee you will get peace of mind and she can file her individual application by claiming your points as partner skills.


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

261311 Analyst Programmer 

Any clue on the latest date invited guys??


----------



## Love thind (Jan 21, 2018)

Shaaan98765 said:


> 261311 Analyst Programmer
> 
> Any clue on the latest date invited guys??


Nothing at all


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Seems like some relief for mechanical and electronics 70 pointers for november and december candidates can expect good results in march/April, 
U r right tony 

Regards
Jeet


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Mate, Have you got it?
> Whats your code and pts?


No bro...not yet

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sandy.bgl (Jul 28, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> any 70er with 261313 ?


Mine is 261313
EOI Initially Submitted On: 21/09/2017
Updated with 5 Partner Points on : 15/12/2017
Currently 70 Points since 15th Dec.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

sandy.bgl said:


> Mine is 261313
> EOI Initially Submitted On: 21/09/2017
> Updated with 5 Partner Points on : 15/12/2017
> Currently 70 Points since 15th Dec.


Have you got it today?


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

sandy.bgl said:


> Mine is 261313
> EOI Initially Submitted On: 21/09/2017
> Updated with 5 Partner Points on : 15/12/2017
> Currently 70 Points since 15th Dec.


We're looking at waaay past June/July rounds for that. :faint2:


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

deepak21 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your immediate help.
> 
> ...


Hi Deepak

No need to review - 100% good enough for 5 points with IELTS 6666 and your wife aged 18 to 49 at time of invite - you needed 4 years of recognised experience for a successful skills assessment and that is exactly what she got - get your EOI on the system now

Regards

Tony


----------



## sandy.bgl (Jul 28, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Have you got it today?


No. Didn't get an invite today. Want to know the last invite date for 70 pointers for 261313.

anybody received invite today for 70 points?.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

sandy.bgl said:


> No. Didn't get an invite today. Want to know the last invite date for 70 pointers for 261313.
> 
> anybody received invite today for 70 points?.


I think last date is 29-OCT-2017.
 :frusty:


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

GUys how ever got invited , Please update ur immi trackers . 
Thanks in Advance.:director:


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

No hope for 70 pointer non prorata

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeisalive (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi Tony, what do you reckon that chances are for Auditor and Accountant Doe 25 Oct? Any hope for invitation this fiscal year. 

Appreciate your predictions and efforts in this group.


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

No hope non pro rata for 65 pointerss..... 

EOI submitted: 22/12/18
Code: 263311


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

Any idea what is the timing for invite? I am in melbourne and I just need to know how long do I have to wait?


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

guest1700 said:


> Any idea what is the timing for invite? I am in melbourne and I just need to know how long do I have to wait?


It is over. It starts 6:30 PM IST(12:00 AM AU Time) till 7:00 PM IST. By that time it is done


----------



## sandy.bgl (Jul 28, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Deepak
> 
> No need to review - 100% good enough for 5 points with IELTS 6666 and your wife aged 18 to 49 at time of invite - you needed 4 years of recognised experience for a successful skills assessment and that is exactly what she got - get your EOI on the system now
> 
> ...


Hi Deepak,

Yes. My Wife got Positive Assessment for 261313 and 6 in PTE. We were able to get 5 points for Partner in my EOI application.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Hopeisalive said:


> Hi Tony, what do you reckon that chances are for Auditor and Accountant Doe 25 Oct? Any hope for invitation this fiscal year.
> 
> Appreciate your predictions and efforts in this group.


Assuming Accountants stay closed and Auditors only have 25% of their 66 invites, progress will be slow through the January/February 2018 EOIs with no hope for 75 pointers

Regards

Tony


----------



## craigravi (Jan 9, 2018)

No invite... 

EOI Initial: 15/5/17
EOI updated: 16/2/18
Code: 261313
189 = 75 / 190 = 75+5


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> It is over. It starts 6:30 PM IST(12:00 AM AU Time) till 7:00 PM IST. By that time it is done


Thank you, I guess I have to wait for the next round.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

abin said:


> No hope for 70 pointer non prorata
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Looks like they may have moved 9 days at least to 9th November - so plenty of hole for those with 70 point DOEs in November and even into early December

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

craigravi said:


> No invite...
> 
> EOI Initial: 15/5/17
> EOI updated: 16/2/18
> ...


Hi

I reckoned it may have got up to 14th February - so looking good for you for 7th March 2018 round

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

guest1700 said:


> Thank you, I guess I have to wait for the next round.


Hi

If it stays at 19 invites per round, it may only move about 5 days per round so could be a few invite rounds away for you yet

Regards

Tony


----------



## Jeethan (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi Tony,

No invites for 70 points - Software Engineer 261313

EOI - 1st Nov 2017

I guess only 70 points non-pro rata got invited.


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> If it stays at 19 invites per round, it may only move about 5 days per round so could be a few invite rounds away for you yet
> 
> ...


My EOI was updated on 10th Feb. I am waiting at 75 for 261111, do you think another 2 rounds?


----------



## yogithegreat (Nov 29, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> Auditor Jan 18 80 points invited


Are you saying about yourself or someone else?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Jeethan said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> No invites for 70 points - Software Engineer 261313
> 
> ...


Yes - 2613 was expected to get to about 14th February for 75 pointers - looks good for non-pros, Mechanical and electronics engineers - they may have moved 9 days to 9th November for 70 pointers - the only half-decent news in the general gloom

Regards


Tony


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks tony 
Expecting good results in next few rounds unless they do something unexpected, i m dreaming of 1750 or 1000 invite round in march, 

EOI - 9.12.2017 mechanical 70 points


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

True 

QUOTE=Welshtone;14055314]


Jeethan said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> No invites for 70 points - Software Engineer 261313
> 
> ...


Yes - 2613 was expected to get to about 14th February for 75 pointers - looks good for non-pros, Mechanical and electronics engineers - they may have moved 9 days to 9th November for 70 pointers - the only half-decent news in the general gloom

Regards


Tony[/QUOTE]


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

yogithegreat said:


> Are you saying about yourself or someone else?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi Yogi

Assuming no invites for Accountants and only 16 for Auditors, it was expected that the 80 point Auditor invite may move into the backlogged 80 pointers from 18th January 2018 but not too far in - so 18th January invite for 80 pointer is consistent with the results of 7th February 2018

Regards

Tony


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Yes - 2613 was expected to get to about 14th February for 75 pointers - looks good for non-pros, Mechanical and electronics engineers - they may have moved 9 days to 9th November for 70 pointers - the only half-decent news in the general gloom
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


Hey. May I know why you mentioned it was a good round for non pros? My doe is 27/11 with 70 points. Still nothing 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## akash11132 (Feb 13, 2017)

Anzsco :233513
eoi points: 70 for 189
doe: 9 nov
status: Waiting for ita


----------



## Hopeisalive (Oct 17, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony, what do you reckon that chances are for Auditor and Accountant Doe 25 Oct? Any hope for invitation this fiscal year.
> ...


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Hey Tony, 

Earlier, a member speculated that the department will stop inviting pro rata occupations and reserve the invites to non pro rata occupations only in the last few rounds of FY. Is it possible? 

If that is the case, will non pro rata 65 points stand a chance?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

lamborgini said:


> GUys how ever got invited , Please update ur immi trackers .
> Thanks in Advance.:director:


Updated!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Hey. May I know why you mentioned it was a good round for non pros? My doe is 27/11 with 70 points. Still nothing
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


I mean relative to most other occupations:

Accountants have ceased being invited
Auditors need 80 points and have a 1 month wait
ICT Business analysts now need 75 and have a short wait
Other Engineers now need 75 points with a short wait
Network professionals now need 75 points with a short wait.
Developer Programmers now need 75 points with a short wait

So the only 70 pointers that have seen movement in their 70 point backlog are Mechanical and electronic engineers and all non-pro rata occupations - their backlog looked like it has just moved at least 9 days up to 9th November 2018 - so you now only have an 18 day queue ahead of you in stead of a 27 day queue. If things remain the same for the next 3 or 4 rounds, you get invited - So relatively speaking, I really do think it is a good round for the non-pros (and Mechanical and electronic Engineers)

I hope you don't mind me spelling it out for you

Regards

Tony


----------



## yogithegreat (Nov 29, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Yogi
> 
> Assuming no invites for Accountants and only 16 for Auditors, it was expected that the 80 point Auditor invite may move into the backlogged 80 pointers from 18th January 2018 but not too far in - so 18th January invite for 80 pointer is consistent with the results of 7th February 2018
> 
> ...


Hi,

As per calculation this seems ok, but i just wanted to confirm whether we have someone actually getting the invite?
I am more interested because i am waiting with 80 points doe 1st feb..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> I mean relative to most other occupations:
> 
> Accountants have ceased being invited
> Auditors need 80 points and have a 1 month wait
> ...


Got it. Thanks 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Hey Tony or someone Please help ,

I had put in two invitations ICT sec and Software, I had a skills assessment from both. I decided to lodge iCT as I wanted software to go back in the pool. Now after 60 days the system reapplied itself and I got a reinvite today again. I am losing my mind as I believe this might mess up my application which is lodged. Now what do I do, Should I notify them or should I just let it be and wait for it to expire so I can withdraw.


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi Tony,

What is the prospect of 70 pointers for job code 261313. I am seriously trying to reach that score by improving my PTE score as it the max I can get based on my educational background.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Joachimlee said:


> Hey Tony,
> 
> Earlier, a member speculated that the department will stop inviting pro rata occupations and reserve the invites to non pro rata occupations only in the last few rounds of FY. Is it possible?
> 
> ...


Anything is possible but I don't think that will be the case - I think that for the first time many of the pro rata occupations will not reach their ceilings by the end of June 2018. I prefer not to speculate on all the possible variables and more recently I have just been sticking to the assumptions that "if the next round is the same or very similar to the last round then ........................... is likely to happen ..."

Regards

Tony


----------



## piyush_n (Oct 12, 2015)

I am only two hours away from 18th Oct round cutoff. 75 points EOI date 18 Oct 2017. Time 15:30 hours.

So unlucky i am....



Hopeisalive said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> > Hopeisalive said:
> ...


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Hey Tony or someone Please help ,
> 
> I had put in two invitations ICT sec and Software, I had a skills assessment from both. I decided to lodge iCT as I wanted software to go back in the pool. Now after 60 days the system reapplied itself and I got a reinvite today again. I am losing my mind as I believe this might mess up my application which is lodged. Now what do I do, Should I notify them or should I just let it be and wait for it to expire so I can withdraw.


Hi

The reason you should have withdrawn the second EOI after you lodged your visa is that you have wasted an invite that could have gone to someone else - it has no affect on your lodged visa. The re-invited EOI will automatically die after 60 days

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

prakash.aluru said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> What is the prospect of 70 pointers for job code 261313. I am seriously trying to reach that score by improving my PTE score as it the max I can get based on my educational background.


No chance unless the 300 overall restriction is increased along with the 25% of the 310 quota restriction. Only 75 pointers and above will get invited for your occupation if it remains the same

Regards

Tony


----------



## sonflyna (Jul 9, 2016)

Friends, What is the cut off for 261112 System Analyst?


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> No chance unless the 300 overall restriction is increased along with the 25% of the 310 quota restriction. Only 75 pointers and above will get invited for your occupation if it remains the same
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


True. But as per the DIBP figures still 3000 + applications need to be accepted considering the Feb 7th round results. So how is the board going to facilitate these many invites with this restricted number of invites..


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Joachimlee said:


> Hey Tony,
> 
> Earlier, a member speculated that the department will stop inviting pro rata occupations and reserve the invites to non pro rata occupations only in the last few rounds of FY. Is it possible?
> 
> ...


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Love thind said:


> Hi guys,
> I need your advice I got pre invite from NSW at 70 points as an analyst programmer.
> Shall I proceed with that pre invite or should I wait for 189 invitation??
> Thanks


Highly recommend go ahead first, initial payment just 330(if offshore 300) to get an extra opportunity to PR,you still have a long time to decide as NSW takes couple of months to process your nomination.And EOI invitation is valid for another 60 days.God knows when the department will relax the quota for 189


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

prakash.aluru said:


> True. But as per the DIBP figures still 3000 + applications need to be accepted considering the Feb 7th round results. So how is the board going to facilitate these many invites with this restricted number of invites..


The visa program goes by number of grants per program year - so by reducing invites, the pipeline has been severely reduced but can be filled up quickly wit ha big invitation round - but this may not be until July 2018 as I think they have plenty in the pipeline to grant the required visas already.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ee_sajib said:


> Joachimlee said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Tony,
> ...


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

deepak21 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your immediate help.
> 
> ...


Yes.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.WasheeWashee (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi guys,would it be extremely naive for me to remain hopeful?

I'm a Chemical Engineer, my DOE is 02/01/18 and I have 60 points (Age: 25 + Edu: 15 + English: 20, ANZSCO: 233111). My degree is Australian, don't know if that helps though.


----------



## J_Scorpion (Sep 10, 2015)

Till what date applications has been picked up ?

My agent might be sleeping and I will get update tomorrow only. My DOE is 6 feb 2018 with points 75 under 261313. 

I didnt saw anybody post with good news with similar profile.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

J_Scorpion said:


> Till what date applications has been picked up ?
> 
> My agent might be sleeping and I will get update tomorrow only. My DOE is 6 feb 2018 with points 75 under 261313.
> 
> ...


Can you log in to skill select?
My status still says submitted. I filed in on 16th Feb for Developer Programmer with 75 points.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion (Sep 10, 2015)

wahajmeer said:


> Can you log in to skill select?
> My status still says submitted. I filed in on 16th Feb for Developer Programmer with 75 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately my Eoi is submitted by agents portal. So I cant login and check.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

J_Scorpion said:


> Unfortunately my Eoi is submitted by agents portal. So I cant login and check.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Not many people have updated the immitracker as of now, i can only see 4 people receiving theirs. 

ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 16-02-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75


----------



## J_Scorpion (Sep 10, 2015)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> True
> 
> QUOTE=Welshtone;14055314]
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]Did they picked files till 15th feb in this invitation round ? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

Did they picked files till 15th feb in this invitation round ? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]How would you know when they picked up the files until? 

ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 16-02-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## J_Scorpion (Sep 10, 2015)

wahajmeer said:


> Did they picked files till 15th feb in this invitation round ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


How would you know when they picked up the files until? 

ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 16-02-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)[/QUOTE]In the last round they given pref to 70 pointers of 2017 over the 75 pointer with doe after 1 feb 2018 This logic made it clear last time.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

They seem to have done the same this time round too! 

ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 16-02-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Love thind said:


> Hi guys,
> I need your advice I got pre invite from NSW at 70 points as an analyst programmer.
> Shall I proceed with that pre invite or should I wait for 189 invitation??
> Thanks


When did you get the pre-invite and do you have 65+5 or 70 without ss points. Please share your info it will help.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Is that you or someone you know. 
Are you 100% sure because it means queue moved 4 months ?? 


kirk1031 said:


> Auditor Jan 18 80 points invited


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

wahajmeer said:


> Not many people have updated the immitracker as of now, i can only see 4 people receiving theirs.
> 
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ACS Received 16-02-18
> ...


It was a tiny round again, i would assume not many can update as they don't have an ITA.


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> It was a tiny round again, i would assume not many can update as they don't have an ITA.


I can only see people who applied in November with 70 points got theirs on immitracker. 

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 16-02-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

wahajmeer said:


> Not many people have updated the immitracker as of now, i can only see 4 people receiving theirs.
> 
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ACS Received 16-02-18
> ...


I am not sure, have a single 26131* reported invite? 

I can't find anyone here or anywhere, have 26131 been skipped if none reports.


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I am not sure, have a single 26131* reported invite?
> 
> I can't find anyone here or anywhere, have 26131 been skipped if none reports.


I agree with you on that. 

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 16-02-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## silent (Dec 28, 2017)

Invited
261313 - Software Engineer
85 Points
DOE: 15/2/2018


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

silent said:


> Invited
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 85 Points
> DOE: 15/2/2018


Congratulations! When did you receive it? 

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 16-02-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## msgonz (Feb 5, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I am not sure, have a single 26131* reported invite?
> 
> I can't find anyone here or anywhere, have 26131 been skipped if none reports.


Just got confirmation from my agent that I got the invitation for 189 today 

ANZCO code: 261312
Points: 75
DOE: 13/02/2018

By the way I also got the pre invite from NSW with 75+5 points last Friday 16/02/18 if that helps.


----------



## silent (Dec 28, 2017)

wahajmeer said:


> Congratulations! When did you receive it?
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ...


Today. I only knew it this morning after I called my lawyer.


----------



## yuwee92 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have lodged my application for 189 since September 2017 and updated to 70 points in November. My nominated occupation is chemical engineering ANZCO 233111. Looking at the current trend where they invite 75 pointers and above, Will I expect an invitation soon in a March or April ?


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Guys , does that mean I would have got an invite with 75 points for 261311 and EOI date of 12th feb 2018..?

My agent has not come to work yet and I have my fingers crossed..

Thanks


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Guys , does that mean I would have got an invite with 75 points for 261311 and EOI date of 12th feb 2018..?
> 
> My agent has not come to work yet and I have my fingers crossed..
> 
> Thanks




Quite possible, yes. Worst case, you would get it in next round.


----------



## yogithegreat (Nov 29, 2017)

sumitsagar said:


> Is that you or someone you know.
> Are you 100% sure because it means queue moved 4 months ??


Hi Sumit, its not four months.

In 18th jan round, all 80 pointers till that date got invited. But due to many reasons as already discussed in this thread earlier, in the 7th feb round it got pushed to 28th november (not sept as mentioned by you). So even with 16 invites it was supposed to clear some eoi of 80 points of Jan but whether someone actually got it we need to see. One 85 pointer got invited as per the thread.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion (Sep 10, 2015)

Received invite for 261313 with 75 points and DOE 6 feb 2018

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## fhuneeus (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey guys I have a question. I submitted my EOI on my own since a friend had done it and I got a good reference.

Does it affect a lot whether you applied through a migration agent? Is it a good and positive advantage towards the outcome of your application?

Thanks.


----------



## fhuneeus (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm having second thoughts as to whether I should submit a new EOI but through a migration agent.


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

fhuneeus said:


> Hey guys I have a question. I submitted my EOI on my own since a friend had done it and I got a good reference.
> 
> Does it affect a lot whether you applied through a migration agent? Is it a good and positive advantage towards the outcome of your application?
> 
> Thanks.


most of the people here do the EOI by themself and get the invite. Its very easy.


----------



## msgonz (Feb 5, 2018)

J_Scorpion said:


> Received invite for 261313 with 75 points and DOE 6 feb 2018
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Congratulations, when are you planning to lodge the application? I'm quite stressed with so many changes coming this year.


----------



## OldMoose (Jul 28, 2017)

I was hoping for invite this round  .


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Its been confirmed by one of the user on immitracker that he (mechanical engineer 233512) got invite at 70 points EOI dated 08/11/2017 ,, positive signs fr mechanical and electronics engineers 70 pointers

Regards
Jeet


----------



## IrelandtoOz (Jan 17, 2018)

Is this the only 70 point invite we know about? I can’t find any at all!


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Is it true that some 70 pointers for Mech, Ind, Prod engg (2335XX) have been invited in last night round?


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

To nilkot yes its been confirmed by few of my universty pass out friends as well, and 
Irelandtooz, other than mech , there was one guy last nite got invited (electronics engg) 70 points EOI dated 9.11.2017 
So as fas till now these 2 occupations are down to 70 , its confirmed by Homeaffairs 2-3 days ago update as well 

Regards
Jeet


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> To nilkot yes its been confirmed by few of my universty pass out friends as well, and
> Irelandtooz, other than mech , there was one guy last nite got invited (electronics engg) 70 points EOI dated 9.11.2017
> So as fas till now these 2 occupations are down to 70 , its confirmed by Homeaffairs 2-3 days ago update as well
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, some hope at last


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> prakash.aluru said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony,
> ...


Yes exactly, this is the reality for anyone waiting with 70 pts in 2613 job code it's such a waste of time. It's not going to happen before June 18. Only 75+ stand a chance. Hopefully !!! I am certainly beginning to think why I didn't plan about migrating to Canada, many advised me so !!!


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

purnamani1 said:


> Yes exactly, this is the reality for anyone waiting with 70 pts in 2613 job code it's such a waste of time. It's not going to happen before June 18. Only 75+ stand a chance. Hopefully !!! I am certainly beginning to think why I didn't plan about migrating to Canada, many advised me so !!!


So go to Canada. It won't become any better (I mean life in aus in general, not just immi affair).


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

On that note, is anyone here going through Canada and Australia application process at the same time?
Just want to know if I'm eligible.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

According to ImmiTracker looks like 70 points for Mech. Engineer is moving into November!


----------



## OldMoose (Jul 28, 2017)

INVITED  . Thanks all for the support.


----------



## Love thind (Jan 21, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> Love thind said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


It's 70 without ss


----------



## J_Scorpion (Sep 10, 2015)

msgonz said:


> Congratulations, when are you planning to lodge the application? I'm quite stressed with so many changes coming this year.


My agent is taking care of all the stuff. Will discuss with him today for the further stuff.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

OldMoose said:


> INVITED  . Thanks all for the support.


Points please and and anzco vode

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

abin said:


> Points please and and anzco vode
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




Its in his signature


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

foxes said:


> Its in his signature
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No mention of total points

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

abin said:


> No mention of total points
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




ANZSCO: 262112 - ICT Security Specialist 

English Language Points :20 ( PTE-A - August 2017)

ACS: +ve

Experience Points: 5 (1 year plus work ex in Australia)

Age Points: 30 (28 age)

Education: 15 (AQF bachelors Major in Computing)

Total Points: 70

EOI : 7th November 2017

Maybe because you are on mobile. Tap on his profile to see his signature


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

foxes said:


> ANZSCO: 262112 - ICT Security Specialist
> 
> English Language Points :20 ( PTE-A - August 2017)
> 
> ...


Yeah...right...thanks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## msgonz (Feb 5, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> On that note, is anyone here going through Canada and Australia application process at the same time?
> Just want to know if I'm eligible.


I was keen to start the process a while ago for Quebec in Canada, similarly to Australia they give you points for local studies and experience but the points systems is more complex. They consider more variables, e.g if you have children, your partners qualification's level and language skills (French and English give points and also they evaluate each band separately).

As a drawback compared to Australia, they do accept IELTS but not PTE. As an advantage the cut-offs are not as hard to reach as in Australia. For example it would still be possible for me to get an invitation in Canada (with some effort and going through a 6-8 months process while I get the minimum language score) even though I haven't visited Canada never in my life and I have no knowledge of French at all.

Just two months ago I was re-evaluating this option again and I found out that the cut-offs have been raising which I would compare to the situation in Australia before April 2017, so without an invite in Australia I would give Canada a try before it's too late.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kevinisland (Jan 29, 2018)

Hiya,

I had submitted EOI (75 points) for 189 for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111 on 5th february 2018. Has anybody been invited on the 21st feb round?

Thanks


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Guys,, 
Below are my employment details in EOI and becoz of ACS dedution, period of my 
employment had to mark as non-related.
In this period(2012-2014) I worked as '*Associate Software Engineer*'.
But in EOI in that period my position stated as '*Senior Software Engineer*'.
Will that be a problem? or shall I change that 1st period as 'Associate Software Engineer'
Hope you understancd my question.

Senior Software Engineer - ABC pvt. Ltd

*Position Senior Software Engineer*
Employer Name ABC pvt. Ltd
Is this employmrnt related to the nominated occupation? NO
Date from 01/12/2012
Date to 01/12/2014



Senior Software Engineer - ABC pvt. Ltd

*Position Senior Software Engineer*
Employer Name ABC pvt. Ltd
Is this employmrnt related to the nominated occupation? YES
Date from 02/12/2014
Date to 25/12/2017


----------



## htgaus (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi All,
I have already applied for Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) but did not get any invite till now.
Is it advisable to also try for Skilled - Independent (Subclass 190) (Permanent)?
If yes, could you please guide on the exact process to do so?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Love thind said:


> It's 70 without ss


Hi buddy, can kindly share your points break down as well(Age, Eng, Edu, Exp etc) along with 190 DoE please?? 

And go with 190, do not wait for 189, things are not looking good for 70 pointers for 189 for 2613* ANZSCO.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

msgonz said:


> I was keen to start the process a while ago for Quebec in Canada, similarly to Australia they give you points for local studies and experience but the points systems is more complex. They consider more variables, e.g if you have children, your partners qualification's level and language skills (French and English give points and also they evaluate each band separately).
> 
> As a drawback compared to Australia, they do accept IELTS but not PTE. As an advantage the cut-offs are not as hard to reach as in Australia. For example it would still be possible for me to get an invitation in Canada (with some effort and going through a 6-8 months process while I get the minimum language score) even though I haven't visited Canada never in my life and I have no knowledge of French at all.
> 
> ...


I'm trying Canada as well, since they only accept IELTS General, I think I need to take IELTS again coz I only have PTE right now, but for me it's not hard to get the highest points for English proficiency. 

I know it's hard to get a PR in Canada as well, but it's still possible, while in Australia, I dont have a chance coz I have 75 points and I'm accountant. 

btw, do u know any agents or forum like this to discuss Canada PR? I talked to some agents but I'm afraid they havent told me the real situation. 

since it's nearly impossible for many candidates to get a PR here, I think many of them will switch to Canada, so it's just a matter of time for Canada to raise their criteria. But at least I think Canada is telling the truth to immigrants, for now, their plans havent had a big difference from the real intake amounts. 

My problem is I dont trust Au government anymore, even if I get my PR, I deeply doubt one day they'll make a change to PR just like what they're doing to us right now. My home country doesnt allow double nationality so I never plan to become a citizen here. It's just a matter of time for the Au government to cut welfare and other stuffs they entitled PR now. They've already done that to tuition fees at uni. All they care about is vote, not even Australians' interest, although they claimed they do.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

for people saying life in Canada wont be easier than it is here, we know that since we're all adults, life isnt easy anywhere. 

but for people like me, we dont have any chances here even we achieved 79 in PTE. We lost our invitations forever for just a few days (for me, only one month) because the government suddenly think there're too many immigrants, we have to give up the lives we already have now because the government think we are not creating any benefits to Australians. So why the hell cant we consider other countries? I already regret coming here just to waste my time and money and abandoned by the government after they get everything they want from us. 

I dont know about others, but I'm already depressed, everyday I wake up thinking about another **** day starts, havent eaten anything in 24 hours and I still dont want to. Dont wanna talk to anybody including friends and parents. I wish I havent got 79 in PTE coz I can blame myself and go home willingly. but now, if they invite people normally for 2-3 rounds, I should have been invited. just one month, I really dont know how to deal with that. I wish DIBP can clearly tell us and every potential immigrant that Australia doesnt welcome migrants, and I'll make sure everyone around me in my home country get this info and if they're planning to come here, I'll try my best to stop them. Au doesnt want anymore migrants anyway. 

Now the thing is, the government doesnt want migrants but they're still telling that Australia welcome immigrants, 4700 occupation ceiling for accountants is a good example. the only thing I can feel right now is lies and conspiracies. nothing else, so dont tell us Canada wont be easy, we know that, but do u think we still have other choices???


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

bb8 said:


> I'm trying Canada as well, since they only accept IELTS General, I think I need to take IELTS again coz I only have PTE right now, but for me it's not hard to get the highest points for English proficiency.
> 
> I know it's hard to get a PR in Canada as well, but it's still possible, while in Australia, I dont have a chance coz I have 75 points and I'm accountant.
> 
> ...



I can understand your situation as I am an accountant as well. NSW did invite accountants with 75 points + 5 ss for 190 in the month of January 2018. Canada is a really good option to consider for express entry only if you have atleast 1 year full time work experience. 

My point breakdown is as follows: 
Age = 30 
PTE= 20 
Edu = 15
AUS Edu = 5
AUS Work exp = 5
Partner = 5

Total for 189 = 80
Total for 190 = 85

I am hoping to get invite for NSW 190 but not sure about 189 as they are mostly being given to engineers at the moment.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

msgonz said:


> I was keen to start the process a while ago for Quebec in Canada, similarly to Australia they give you points for local studies and experience but the points systems is more complex. They consider more variables, e.g if you have children, your partners qualification's level and language skills (French and English give points and also they evaluate each band separately).
> 
> As a drawback compared to Australia, they do accept IELTS but not PTE. As an advantage the cut-offs are not as hard to reach as in Australia. For example it would still be possible for me to get an invitation in Canada (with some effort and going through a 6-8 months process while I get the minimum language score) even though I haven't visited Canada never in my life and I have no knowledge of French at all.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I've all 8s in IELTS but no work experience. Not sure if its true but I've heard Canada has more engineering job opportunities than Australia.
Plus the govt is not hell bent on making life difficult for migrants.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

bb8 said:


> for people saying life in Canada wont be easier than it is here, we know that since we're all adults, life isnt easy anywhere.
> 
> but for people like me, we dont have any chances here even we achieved 79 in PTE. We lost our invitations forever for just a few days (for me, only one month) because the government suddenly think there're too many immigrants, we have to give up the lives we already have now because the government think we are not creating any benefits to Australians. So why the hell cant we consider other countries? I already regret coming here just to waste my time and money and abandoned by the government after they get everything they want from us.
> 
> ...


Same feelings and I prefer Canada too but it seems require at least 1 year working exp. By the way I dont think accountant will be removed from list next year so you still have chance.


----------



## HVAC (Feb 21, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> I mean relative to most other occupations:
> 
> Accountants have ceased being invited
> Auditors need 80 points and have a 1 month wait
> ...



Hi Tony, 

What you think might happened to my EOI I have submitted on 5/11 under Mechanical Engineer category but didn't get any reply. Point are 70 and I have also seen immitracker there is one mechanical with 70 points with EOI date of Effect 8/11 he got invitation.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Another disappointment in February. Moving to March thread now although chances are to be disappointed again in March as well.


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

bb8 said:


> we dont have any chances here even we achieved 79 in PTE


You know, PTE is not the main requirement for desired immigrants. Especially PTE.



bb8 said:


> we have to give up the lives we already have now because the government think we are not creating any benefits to Australians


You see? The Aus Gover doesn't like you, why not to go home right now? Why do you wait for something? If they give you invite tomorrow, will it cover everything that happened before? And actually yes, it is the government feature to decide who is required and who isn't. 



bb8 said:


> I already regret coming here just to waste my time and money and abandoned by the government after they get everything they want from us.


Didn't they provide something in their turn? Something like good standard of living? Stable economics? No? Then why do you live here and applied for PR? Because you like to be offended and robbed?



bb8 said:


> if they invite people normally for 2-3 rounds, I should have been invited.


This actually explains everything. Aus is bad because *you* are not invited.



bb8 said:


> Au doesnt want anymore migrants anyway.


Wrong. Aus doesn't want accountants anymore. They want the best of the best (and apparently the best one is a person who has local education and experience). And you know, I understand them.


Overall, my point is if you don't like you current country (including the government) - leave it. It's no the threat, derision, or anything like that, it's just an advice to make you more comfortable. If you don't leave it, then you accepted it.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

htgaus said:


> Hi All,
> I have already applied for Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) but did not get any invite till now.
> Is it advisable to also try for Skilled - Independent (Subclass 190) (Permanent)?
> If yes, could you please guide on the exact process to do so?
> ...


What is your points breakdown and your ANZSCO code?


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

od1n said:


> You know, PTE is not the main requirement for desired immigrants. Especially PTE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some ODD-IN and OUT comments


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> The reason you should have withdrawn the second EOI after you lodged your visa is that you have wasted an invite that could have gone to someone else - it has no affect on your lodged visa. The re-invited EOI will automatically die after 60 days
> 
> ...


I assumed too that it would die and i dont have to do anything. The system automatically reapplied and since it was a day before it went unnoticed. The account is locked I don't know how to withdraw my application. I dont know if its a good idea amending anything, Can you please tell me what to do. I dont want to go back in the pool again.


----------



## htgaus (Mar 14, 2016)

Details as below :

PTE-A exam , 1st attempt (LRSW :- 78/77/81/87) -- 21-APR-2016
ACS Submitted (261313 - Software Engineer) -- 15-MAY-2016
ACS Additional Docs Submitted - 12-JUN-2016
ACS Positive - 16-JUN-2016
EOI Submitted (60 Points) - 19-JUN-2016

TIA,


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> I can understand your situation as I am an accountant as well. NSW did invite accountants with 75 points + 5 ss for 190 in the month of January 2018. Canada is a really good option to consider for express entry only if you have atleast 1 year full time work experience.
> 
> My point breakdown is as follows:
> Age = 30
> ...


well basically I know I dont have a chance coz I submitted my EOI in Nov last year but still no invitation. I have experience but it cant be recognised here, so I'm trying Canada now. I wish DIBP can tell us earlier coz I got 75 in Nov, when everything still looked fine, and I was really happy about my PTE score for days, before they took away everything from me. I wish they can be as honest as Trump, although I dont like him but at least he made himself very clear that it's really hard to stay in US, so we dont wanna try that at the first place.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> Thanks for the info. I've all 8s in IELTS but no work experience. Not sure if its true but I've heard Canada has more engineering job opportunities than Australia.
> Plus the govt is not hell bent on making life difficult for migrants.


ur English is really good, but I suppose you took IELTS Academic, and it seems like Canada only accept General, which is easier than Academic. U can try that as well, I believe it's easy for u to get a good score


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

od1n said:


> You know, PTE is not the main requirement for desired immigrants. Especially PTE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You aint thinking rationally. Why do people come to Australia? Why students pick Australia for education? Because of the bright star "PR". Look at the top universities in the world. 
https://www.timeshighereducation.co...gth/25/sort_by/rank/sort_order/asc/cols/stats
https://www.washingtonpost.com/apps/g/page/local/us-news-global-top-500-universities/1409/
https://www.topuniversities.com/university-rankings/world-university-rankings/2018

Australia is way down the list with US, UK, Canada leading the education sector of the world. Why students preferred Australia, because it was much easier to get the PR and settle down peaceful in one of the first world country. The team PR was used as a metaphor of investment by all university and government to attract students. Students and parents invested a lot in this country hoping that they will once get settled down. The government projected the list of employment with exorbitant numbers of occupation ceiling which covers almost all the fields of study in Australian university to make sure students come and invest in the country. Now if they turn back with bunch of lies and conspiracies, students invested a lot in this countries definitely get broke down. Its their life they invested in this country. If it was in UK or US, they may not get a PR right away but atleast would have got a very respectful degree than an average valued degree from Australia. With a US/UK qualification the opportunities are endless especially in far east and middle east in addition to US and Europe. 

A rational thinking can make you understand the grief.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

htgaus said:


> Details as below :
> 
> PTE-A exam , 1st attempt (LRSW :- 78/77/81/87) -- 21-APR-2016
> ACS Submitted (261313 - Software Engineer) -- 15-MAY-2016
> ...


Unfortunately, there is zero chance for 60 pointers (both for 189 and 190) given latest trend. The cutoff points for 2613xx last year went up and down between 65-70. Now you need to have 75+ to be invited. 


You can still work on your English though! Your PTE score is very close to 79+. Give it another shot (with enough preparation of course!) and with 70 points will give you much better chance.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

Someone just created the thread for March 2018.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-189-eoi-invitations-february-2018-a-125.html


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

bb8 said:


> well basically I know I dont have a chance coz I submitted my EOI in Nov last year but still no invitation. I have experience but it cant be recognised here, so I'm trying Canada now. I wish DIBP can tell us earlier coz I got 75 in Nov, when everything still looked fine, and I was really happy about my PTE score for days, before they took away everything from me. I wish they can be as honest as Trump, although I dont like him but at least he made himself very clear that it's really hard to stay in US, so we dont wanna try that at the first place.


DIBP won't disclose anything as they are not abound to. They can comfortably go on inviting at the rate of 600 invites per month. Personally I don't understand how will they meet their target 30K for this year as only 13K 189s have been invited so far. Your best bet is to get 5 more points. 

Canada has 2 types of accountants in their list. NOC A - Accountant, NOC B - Accounts clerk or bookkeeper. See if you can fit in either of these with 1 year experience and apply for express entry. 

Don't rely on DIBP to give any explanations or reliable figures. They might just give out bulk invites in April May and June itself.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

yuwee92 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have lodged my application for 189 since September 2017 and updated to 70 points in November. My nominated occupation is chemical engineering ANZCO 233111. Looking at the current trend where they invite 75 pointers and above, Will I expect an invitation soon in a March or April ?


Hi m with the same skill code. Our occ has been always invited with 70+ till 21st feb n few 65 pointers also got invited in 233111 in nov 17. However, things are nit same now. Did u applied for NSW? As per immitracker NSW has yet not send invites for 233111 even with 70 this year. I hope NSW starts considering 233111 n issue a bunch of invites now. Good luck...


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

od1n said:


> You know, PTE is not the main requirement for desired immigrants. Especially PTE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...wait... I dont understand why you typed all these nonsense. did I say anything about I still wanna stay here without a PR? I havent. so why are u asking so many questions based on I still wanna stay here? why are u so rude? 

the truth is I already gave up Au and I am trying other ways including go to Canada and go home. if you have eyes, u can check it by yourself, that's not hard.
talking about local education, I'm sorry I have that, and about experience, I'm sorry I also have it. dont u understand they stopped invitations to accountants? not even you have 100 points. 

and I dont mind if they completely close the gate for migration. I doubt whether you can understand anything I said. plz do not judge others before you actually read all this person said. My point is, if they dont want 4700 accountants at the beginning of the f/y, why they made such an occupation ceiling???if they told us at the first place that we're not welcome, it's totally ok. Trump said he doesnt want more migrations, did you see I say anything bad about him? why? coz he made himself very clear and we all get it. I know I dont have a chance so I havent done anything in order to stay in US. 

if u still dont understand what I'm saying, plz dont reply me. and I hope you can be the best of the best here, coz to be honest, we all know what the economy here is. I tried to stay here not because I can have a better life, if I go back to my country, I can even have a good life by staying at home without working. There're some political reasons people like u will never understand. coz all u know is showing off and judge people even when u havent understood what that person said. srsly, what's wrong with ur eyes or ur ability to understand words.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> DIBP won't disclose anything as they are not abound to. They can comfortably go on inviting at the rate of 600 invites per month. Personally I don't understand how will they meet their target 30K for this year as only 13K 189s have been invited so far. Your best bet is to get 5 more points.
> 
> Canada has 2 types of accountants in their list. NOC A - Accountant, NOC B - Accounts clerk or bookkeeper. See if you can fit in either of these with 1 year experience and apply for express entry.
> 
> Don't rely on DIBP to give any explanations or reliable figures. They might just give out bulk invites in April May and June itself.


yep I know, thx for ur info. hope u can have a invitation soon


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

bb8 said:


> ...wait... I dont understand why you typed all these nonsense. did I say anything about I still wanna stay here without a PR? I havent. so why are u asking so many questions based on I still wanna stay here? why are u so rude?
> 
> the truth is I already gave up Au and I am trying other ways including go to Canada and go home. if you have eyes, u can check it by yourself, that's not hard.
> talking about local education, I'm sorry I have that, and about experience, I'm sorry I also have it. dont u understand they stopped invitations to accountants? not even you have 100 points.
> ...


Folks..chill...Lets not start blaming and arguing with each other. The forum is for sharing and getting information. Helping each other.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

od1n said:


> You know, PTE is not the main requirement for desired immigrants. Especially PTE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool ...gentlemen. He is just trying to express his feelings. Does not mean any offence to anyone. Put yourself in his shoes and then comment. This forum is not for offending or arguing with anyone. We are not reps of Australia Government. 
Lets not disturb the quorum of the forum by unwanted argument and blame game.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Folks..chill...Lets not start blaming and arguing with each other. The forum is for sharing and getting information. Helping each other.


yep I know, I never argue with anyone in this forum. But if u check what that person said, I really dont think he understand anything I said before. if he delete all the nonsense he said, I'll delete that reply as well, but I doubt that.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Guys, I need some help. When applying for the 190 visa, I am only going to choose Tasmania. There is a question that says would the client be prepared to live outside the Australia's capital city? Should I answer it yes or no. If I answer no, will it impact my application and if I answer yes, does it mean I can live anywhere in Tasmania, whether that is Hobart or Launceston. I prefer to live in Hobart. By clicking yes,I hope it does not put me in the queue for 489. 

Advice would be appreciated.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> Guys, I need some help. When applying for the 190 visa, I am only going to choose Tasmania. There is a question that says would the client be prepared to live outside the Australia's capital city? Should I answer it yes or no. If I answer no, will it impact my application and if I answer yes, does it mean I can live anywhere in Tasmania, whether that is Hobart or Launceston. I prefer to live in Hobart. By clicking yes,I hope it does not put me in the queue for 489.
> 
> Advice would be appreciated.


I think u can submit another EOI with a different answer haha


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

bb8 said:


> I think u can submit another EOI with a different answer haha


Why would i do that lol? Would appreciate an honest answer


----------



## htgaus (Mar 14, 2016)

I see an update on my submitted EOI on 3rd Jan 2018 (Total points for Points-Tested Stream = 65). What does that indicate?


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello expats,

Does 189 invite depends on the sub category of 2613 as well ??

I saw that a person with 75 points, code 261312 Developer Programmer and eoi 13th feb has got invite invited.

But my agent mentioned that i have not got the invite thought i have 75 points and eoi date of 12th feb. only differenence is my code is 261311 Analyst Programmer.

Please guide, thanks


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Treasurer Scott Morrison rubbishes Tony Abbott's call for immigration cut as per Sydney Morning Herald.

smh.com.au/federal-politics/political-news/treasurer-scott-morrison-rubbishes-tony-abbott-s-call-for-immigration-cut-20180220-p4z12f.html


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> Guys, I need some help. When applying for the 190 visa, I am only going to choose Tasmania. There is a question that says would the client be prepared to live outside the Australia's capital city? Should I answer it yes or no. If I answer no, will it impact my application and if I answer yes, does it mean I can live anywhere in Tasmania, whether that is Hobart or Launceston. I prefer to live in Hobart. By clicking yes,I hope it does not put me in the queue for 489.
> 
> Advice would be appreciated.


The yes/no wouldn't matter anything if you get invited. To make your request honest to Tasmania select Yes. Once you get invited , you can stay in Hobart no obligation to go to a regional place for 190.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> Why would i do that lol? Would appreciate an honest answer


Select Yes. This would not be a big issue.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

htgaus said:


> I see an update on my submitted EOI on 3rd Jan 2018 (Total points for Points-Tested Stream = 65). What does that indicate?


Your total points got updated automatically. If you keep your last exp end date open then skillselect automatically calculates the points whenever you reach a milestone.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> DIBP won't disclose anything as they are not abound to. They can comfortably go on inviting at the rate of 600 invites per month. Personally I don't understand how will they meet their target 30K for this year as only 13K 189s have been invited so far. Your best bet is to get 5 more points.
> 
> Canada has 2 types of accountants in their list. NOC A - Accountant, NOC B - Accounts clerk or bookkeeper. See if you can fit in either of these with 1 year experience and apply for express entry.
> 
> Don't rely on DIBP to give any explanations or reliable figures. They might just give out bulk invites in April May and June itself.


They are bound to give a reply to the tax payers if they are going against the commitments and agenda published in their official web page. If they publish for 4700 accountants and if they just invite 10 or 20% of it they should release thru the press why they messed up, its called democracy Australia is not a tyrant country.


----------



## HVAC (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi Tony, 

What you think might happened to my EOI I have submitted on 5/11 under Mechanical Engineer category but didn't get any reply. Point are 70 and I have also seen immitracker there is one mechanical with 70 points with EOI date of Effect 8/11 he got invitation.


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

HVAC said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> What you think might happened to my EOI I have submitted on 5/11 under Mechanical Engineer category but didn't get any reply. Point are 70 and I have also seen immitracker there is one mechanical with 70 points with EOI date of Effect 8/11 he got invitation.


Did u heck ur total points in eoi , is there any changes to ur points with out ur knowledge.


----------



## HVAC (Feb 21, 2018)

lamborgini said:


> HVAC said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony,
> ...



Total points are still same


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

meldney said:


> You aint thinking rationally. Why do people come to Australia? Why students pick Australia for education? Because of the bright star "PR". Look at the top universities in the world.
> https://www.timeshighereducation.co...gth/25/sort_by/rank/sort_order/asc/cols/stats
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/apps/g/page/local/us-news-global-top-500-universities/1409/
> https://www.topuniversities.com/university-rankings/world-university-rankings/2018
> ...


My rational thinking is saying that there is no (and never was) a direct way from a student visa to PR. You see? NEVER. It was always a chance (or rather risk) to get it after graduating (even with slightly more points for local education), but nothing more. If someone selected it for easier PR and failed, well, is Aus Gov the one who should be blamed?


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

HVAC said:


> Total points are still same


The person ha s changed his immi tracker status to submitted . (Who has claimed to be invited) . So, in real time the last invite was issued to 4/11/2017 . U might get ur invite in next round hopefully .


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

bb8 said:


> why are u so rude?


I'm not rude at all. I'm asking important questions in a quite direct way without feeling, don't mess it up. Maybe it's impolite, but not rude definitely. While your reply contains several rude remarks, but whatever. 



bb8 said:


> talking about local education, I'm sorry I have that, and about experience, I'm sorry I also have it. dont u understand they stopped invitations to accountants? not even you have 100 points.


Don't you understand that they don't need more accountants? Even with local exp and edu. Isn't it a sign? Also not sure about 100 points, I feel like recently someone got the invite.



bb8 said:


> My point is, if they dont want 4700 accountants at the beginning of the f/y, why they made such an occupation ceiling???if they told us at the first place that we're not welcome, it's totally ok.


Sometimes changes are unpredictable, you know. Nobody knew about this massive income of kiwis, nobody could predict higher pass marks because of PTE and so on. I agree, that DHA could it make much more explicitly, but at the same time it's still legal.



bb8 said:


> There're some political reasons people like u will never understand. coz all u know is showing off and judge people even when u havent understood what that person said. srsly, what's wrong with ur eyes or ur ability to understand words.


Now say that it is not rude. 

It's not about showing off. It's about making people realize that there is almost nothing wrong with Aus. They are adapting to various new circumstances (which YOU may not see) and try to do it incredibly quick and effective. Yes, someone is affected, like you and hundreds of other applicants. It's sad, but it's reality. Accept it and move on.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

HVAC said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> What you think might happened to my EOI I have submitted on 5/11 under Mechanical Engineer category but didn't get any reply. Point are 70 and I have also seen immitracker there is one mechanical with 70 points with EOI date of Effect 8/11 he got invitation.


If your DOE is definitely 05/11 for 70 points, you either have not submitted it or the person claiming an invite for 70 point DOE 08/11 is mistaken.

Can you go into your EOI home page and check the submitted date for yourself and send me pm to confirm ?

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

kbangia said:


> I assumed too that it would die and i dont have to do anything. The system automatically reapplied and since it was a day before it went unnoticed. The account is locked I don't know how to withdraw my application. I dont know if its a good idea amending anything, Can you please tell me what to do. I dont want to go back in the pool again.


Just to confirm, you have lodged your 189 visa and this second invite was from another EOI ? so there is nothing you can do about this second invite as it is locked for 60 days and then it will automatically die without you needing to do anything - it will not affect your already lodged visa application.

Regards

Tony


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Someone here still gets nothing. Horrible. No one said they came here only because of the immigration policy here, at least I wasn’t. But plz tell me, if someone don’t wanna stay here, why they take PTE, NATTI, PY? They do that for fun? Oh it’s so fun to waste money and time here? Or u think the money and time they spend on all those things mean nothing to u? U r rich enough to throw all these money away? If that’s it. I get it. No one said anything about government can’t change their policy, but at least, shouldn’t they provide some info about the reasons? But did they do that? I mean with solid evidences instead of saying we don’t want more migrants. Especially when they done this at the middle of a f/y. If they remove any occupations from the list at the beginning of a f/y, that’s totally fine. Coz people know that happens. But did anyone here ever experienced a period like now before? God, someone plz wake up, Australia is a developed country, but it’s not everyone wanna stay here ok? Many of my classmates go back to their home country immediately after graduation. Plus some of those people who already got a PR also go back to their own country, no offense but Australia is not a place everyone in the world wanna stay. As I mentioned before I never planned to be a citizen here, why? I knew one day I may wanna go back. My home country visa is much harder to get than here, my own country nationality is the thing I’ll never give up. And if u still read news, they already said they only want temporary low skilled workers here ok? Like butchers or farmers. Not someone best of the best.?


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

od1n said:


> My rational thinking is saying that there is no (and never was) a direct way from a student visa to PR. You see? NEVER. It was always a chance (or rather risk) to get it after graduating (even with slightly more points for local education), but nothing more. If someone selected it for easier PR and failed, well, is Aus Gov the one who should be blamed?


Aus Gov is the one should be blamed for giving FALSE HOPE. This FALSE HOPE brought the students here. Should be blamed for falsely elevated occupation ceiling. Should be blamed for misrepresentation of data of invitation. Should be blamed for hiding the reasons for sudden change in the invitation cycle and cut off. Should be blamed for acting on the desire of the conspirators who jeopardized the system.

Govt can take the best possible way by announcing their intentions which will benefit thousands of students stuck in the country. Govt should have had taken measures to meet the announced intake. Govt cant change the official announcements at the middle of the FY. 

And about the students visa to PR; 5 points for Aus studies and 5 points for pro year in Aus is direct implication to attract students. There is always a matter of risk and competition, here its a complete turn back on the immigration.


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

bb8 said:


> No one said they came here only because of the immigration policy here, at least I wasn’t.


It wasn't you, so I don't argue.



bb8 said:


> No one said anything about government can’t change their policy, but at least, shouldn’t they provide some info about the reasons? But did they do that?





bb8 said:


> Australia is not a place everyone in the world wanna stay


100% support you here.


----------



## RossiBG (Feb 16, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Ross
> 
> According to my calculations and assuming things are similar this round to the 7th February 2018, you will get invited as will all 75 point non pro rata occupations - would be great for you to confirm this in about half an hours time
> 
> ...


I got my invite! Will be submitting my docs first thing next week.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

od1n said:


> bb8 said:
> 
> 
> > why are u so rude?
> ...


My god , at this point I don’t even know whether u understand what government is. No one can predict how many kiwis coming in? Haha hilarious, being the authority which can access many databases we can’t means the government is the one which should be the clearest about how many kiwis will come in and if they don’t that means they failed tax payers. Government is not stupid, they’re completely aware of how many kiwis here but they still made such occupation ceiling on purpose coz they knew some industries like education depends on their policies. I’m not saying I blame the government, instead, I think they’re clever enough to fool us. And if u can do simple maths, the people affected is not hundreds, it’s at least thousands. I know those people’s lives mean nothing to you. U don’t need to make it clearer. They can do this to us coz we don’t have voting rights, I wish one day when they act in the interest of the majority and u happen to be minority somehow, u can still stick with what u said today. And plus, I still don’t think u understand what I said before, but I don’t wanna repeatedly emphasize it. P. S whether what u said is rude depends on the audience not u.


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

meldney said:


> Aus Gov is the one should be blamed for giving FALSE HOPE. This FALSE HOPE brought the students here.


What hope? What are you talking about? Any qualified immigration agent will say that student visa is ONLY for studying. There is no point "HOPE FOR PR" in the visa terms. Everything else is just too high expectations which nobody could provide in Aus.



meldney said:


> Should be blamed for falsely elevated occupation ceiling


The increased ceiling doesn't actually mean that it should be used completely. If I'm wrong, please provide the source.



meldney said:


> Should be blamed for misrepresentation of data of invitation. Should be blamed for hiding the reasons for sudden change in the invitation cycle and cut off


Agree. And actually, they are blamed.


----------



## htgaus (Mar 14, 2016)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Your total points got updated automatically. If you keep your last exp end date open then skillselect automatically calculates the points whenever you reach a milestone.


Hi,
I am now planning to apply for Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190).
My EOI for 189 has automatically updated from 60 points to 65 points as I had not end dated my last employment exp details.

However, I have currently switched to a new company effective July 2017.
-> Does it mean my initial points would go down to 60?
-> While applying for 190 now do I need to end date my last employment exp as my ACS assessment was only done till that company or can I keep end date open?
-> Do I need to redo my ACS assessment and include my new employment details of 6 months?

Please advise at the earliest.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

bb8 said:


> No one can predict how many kiwis coming in? Haha hilarious, being the authority which can access many databases we can’t means the government is the one which should be the clearest about how many kiwis will come in and if they don’t that means they failed tax payers.


Are you just trying to say that Aus Gov could predict it based on some mysterious databases? Especially after the introduction of NZ stream? I think I got everything about you and other complainers here. :car:


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

od1n said:


> What hope? What are you talking about? Any qualified immigration agent will say that student visa is ONLY for studying. There is no point "HOPE FOR PR" in the visa terms. Everything else is just too high expectations which nobody could provide in Aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope for PR is the actual reason for 80% of student visa as I wrote before. That's what students wish for when they spend money for education in Aus.

Usually the ceiling are always met till last FY and for non pro rata they don't get enough candidates like nurses etc to fill in the ceiling. That was the condition till last year and now they are claiming they can do whatever they want with no prior notice in a more diplomatic way "Invitation numbers in each round may vary depending on the number of applications being processed by the department" this wasn't the case till last year.


----------



## IrelandtoOz (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi Jeet, thanks for your reply. The home affairs site only shows details for pro rata occupations, doesn't it? I suppose I was wondering more about if anyone with a non-pro rata occupation had said they got invited with 70 points. Anyone with an occupation like car mechanic.





Jeetmelbourne said:


> To nilkot yes its been confirmed by few of my universty pass out friends as well, and
> Irelandtooz, other than mech , there was one guy last nite got invited (electronics engg) 70 points EOI dated 9.11.2017
> So as fas till now these 2 occupations are down to 70 , its confirmed by Homeaffairs 2-3 days ago update as well
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello Expats,

I have a problem here, As per my knowledge 2613 has three sub categories,

261311 - Analyst Programmer
261312 - Developer Programmer
261313 - Software Engineer

I believe for 189 invite there is no sub categorisation based on these codes and its generically considered as 2613. Even immi skillselect results for Feb 7th stated the last invited for 2613 was Jan 31st, and it did not mention any specific information about 261311 or 261312.

But in today's invite I have seen a developer programmer 261312 getting an invite with 75 points and EOI date of 13th Feb 2018. ISCAH also mentioned that 2613 cut off date is 13th Feb. But my EOI was last updated on Feb 12th with 75 points for 261311 - Analyst Programmer.

My agent says that I did not get an invite and she does not have an answer why.?

1.Can anyone help me out with this. What could be the reason behind not getting an invite..?Has anyone seen such a scenario before. 

2. Should I ask my agent to create a new EOI today to be on the safer side, supposing that the old EOI had some problem and so was rejected.?

Please help.

Thanks
Shaan


----------



## jags24 (Sep 13, 2017)

*Issue with 70 points as Software Engineer*

Hi,

Currently i have 60 points and i am planning to reappear for PTE to get 20 points in English and take my score to 70 points.
So according to the current trend is there a scope for 70 points for software engineer.. And if so how long do you think can it take with 70 points to get a call. 

Regards.


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Anybody 70 points ict busineas analyst

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

yurigeorge said:


> Anybody 70 points ict busineas analyst
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Me. Lodged on 29 Jan.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

od1n said:


> bb8 said:
> 
> 
> > No one can predict how many kiwis coming in? Haha hilarious, being the authority which can access many databases we can’t means the government is the one which should be the clearest about how many kiwis will come in and if they don’t that means they failed tax payers.
> ...


I don’t think u get anything. But I have a suggestion, if u already got ur PR, plz go find a job and stop making fun of us here. In ur opinion, government doesn’t have the ability to predict how many kiwis will apply 189, so they deliberately do not require points test for kiwis. They don’t even have a simple database for how many kiwis are holding a working visa here. They don’t have the ability to predict kiwis will simply apply 189 coz there’s no points test for them, kiwis can simply submit an application and will soon be granted a 189 visa. All the above are just so hard for a developed country government to achieve. But suddenly, when it comes to occupation vacancies for immigrants, they can do such a precise prediction every year before . they suddenly have the ability to almost invited as many as the occupation ceiling showed for pro rata occupations at the beginning of every financial year before this year. They can even predict how many migrants they need for each category of visas, but they just can’t get the data which they should always have. I don’t know whether they are clever or dumb. In fact, I never thought they’re dumb, if u insist they can’t do such a simple prediction which even can be done by some immi agents coz news showed some of them predicted how many kiwis will apply for 189, I think u r the one actually blaming government. And FYI, according to the response from DIBP to some immi agents, they’ve already made it clear the slow down is not because of NZ stream. How does this sound like? I suggest u find another way to explain the current mess for them. How many times do I need to tell u it’s not the policy, everyone will have a reasonable prediction about the possibility of getting PR in a financial year, and that’s based on the occupation ceiling they announced at the beginning of every financial year. Oh I forgot to mention, I didn’t take PY which can entitle me another 5 points because everyone thought 75 will be enough. Now I don’t have enough time to do it, and the invitation stopped only one month before I had 75 points. Again I don’t blame government, I blame myself for trusting them. I never trusted the government at my home country, but somehow I was dumb enough to trust it here. Btw, according to their current points test, they do not completely want someone best of the best. In fact, how regional study, partners, or even PY or NATTI can make one person better than others? Even Australian study, u mean one person graduated from Harvard or Yale is worse than someone studied two years in a uni here ranked at 500 or more? The immi program is far more complex than u think, it’s not just about selecting best people. The government isn’t as dumb as u think, they know clearly how to make money and they know clearly what makes Australia a better choice than US UK or Canada. Plz do not quote me if u still wanna argue. I don’t know how come some people just couldn’t understand such simple things. Go celebrate with ur friends or families about ur PR. This forum is mainly about sharing info about EOI, if u r already invited, I don’t see the reason why u r still here.


----------



## nisha8888 (Dec 15, 2017)

jags24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Currently i have 60 points and i am planning to reappear for PTE to get 20 points in English and take my score to 70 points.
> So according to the current trend is there a scope for 70 points for software engineer.. And if so how long do you think can it take with 70 points to get a call.
> ...



The backlog for 70 point is from 30 oct 2017 in 261313. But with state 75( pte 20), you stand good chance for nsw


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't have PR, god only knows when I will get it and will I get it at all. And i'm not in aus. You question my understanding abilities and eyesight numerous times but failed to find this info in my profile summary. Shame on you. Though I don't have any reason to testify dibp policy. It goes not as it was expected, and this is the only single piece of information anyone can deal with. Everything else is emotions which are futile in this case.


----------



## jags24 (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks alot Nisha... 
With state sponsrd 190 visa..i have to work in nsw only right??for how long can i not work in another state??? 
and once the no of years are achieved does my PR become a normal PR or will it forever remain a state sponsrd PR?


----------



## mohdjahangir (Jul 3, 2013)

*Has anyone got Invite in 21st Feb 2018 round*

Hi

Has anyone got invite in 21 Feb round? 

I have 75 pts in 189 and DOE 16-Feb but hasn't got any invite  Don't know what is the DOE they have considered for this round. Any idea?

-Thanks
Jahangir


----------



## jamesbng (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi,

I applied for both 189 and 190(NSW) in a single EOI.
But, I missed 190 invite as I didn't check my spam mails. It got expired too - checked it only after 3 months, my bad time.

It would be helpful to me if somebody clarifies:

whether I can create new EOI for 190-NSW?
whether 189 in my first EOI is still valid and will be considered for future rounds.

Thanks.


----------



## msgonz (Feb 5, 2018)

You have to work and live in the state only for 2 years, after that you are free to move to wherever you want


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello Expats,

If I accept my NSW pre invite by paying 330 AUD, will it prevent me from getting a 189 invite on March 7th..?

Both 190 and 189 are in separate EOI's.

Code : 261311
EOI Date : 12th Feb 2018
189 : 75 points
190 : 80 points

Thanks


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> If I accept my NSW pre invite by paying 330 AUD, will it prevent me from getting a 189 invite on March 7th..?
> 
> ...


 Nope,since no invitation yet.and even if u were given,you av 60 days to tarry before application for Visa. Soo once u apply 189 automatically blocks on u.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

mohdjahangir said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same thing happened with one more person. His application date was 13th Feb with 75 points, under computer and network analyst. He was not invited too.
It seems that the cutoff date for EOI is before 13th Feb.. We have to wait for the results to be published in next 7-8 days by DIBP to understand this better.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

expat_user_25 said:


> Same thing happened with one more person. His application date was 13th Feb with 75 points, under computer and network analyst. He was not invited too.
> It seems that the cutoff date for EOI is before 13th Feb.. We have to wait for the results to be published in next 7-8 days by DIBP to understand this better.



I checked on immitracker too and found that the last person in ICT who got invited has his/her EOI Date of effect is 13th Feb. So it seems the cutoff date was 13th Feb (not sure about time).
You will receive the invite in next round for sure.


----------



## mohdjahangir (Jul 3, 2013)

expat_user_25 said:


> I checked on immitracker too and found that the last person in ICT who got invited has his/her EOI Date of effect is 13th Feb. So it seems the cutoff date was 13th Feb (not sure about time).
> You will receive the invite in next round for sure.


Thanks.

Can you provide some thoughts on reference letter? Can I provide stamp paper attested reference from my company colleague in case my boss doesn't provide reference letter on company letterhead?

Will that work?


----------



## 1560250 (Sep 21, 2017)

Soundmusic said:


> Treasurer Scott Morrison rubbishes Tony Abbott's call for immigration cut as per Sydney Morning Herald.
> 
> smh.com.au/federal-politics/political-news/treasurer-scott-morrison-rubbishes-tony-abbott-s-call-for-immigration-cut-20180220-p4z12f.html


thanks for sharing


----------



## sunday82 (Feb 21, 2018)

foxes said:


> Me. Lodged on 29 Jan.


Are you 70 or 75? Has 70 reached 29Jan date for ICT Business Analyst?


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

mohdjahangir said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone got invite in 21 Feb round?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have the same application but haven't got an invite yet. Hopefully it'll be in the next round. 

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 16-02-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## J_Scorpion (Sep 10, 2015)

mohdjahangir said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone got invite in 21 Feb round?
> 
> ...


You will be invited in next round for sure. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Funny, why would I read someone’s profile when I’m not interested in or even dislike that person? The reason why ur understanding ability was questioned is u continued showing how much u don’t understand Au immi policy and kept asking questions everyone should already knew in this forum. If u’ve never been in Au, that’s even funnier, coz u talking like u r already citizen and have a job with over $200k per year. Otherwise why did u say something like government prefer people with Australian education and working experience like u already have both. I usually hope all people here can get their PR, especially for those already in Au and having a job just like me. But here I truly wish u’ll never get what u want. Coz u don’t and U’ll never know how to put urself in someone else’s shoes. That’s a true shame. Btw how many times do I need to tell u, I’m not questioning or blaming government, instead I admire them, for acting in the best interest of Australians, the only thing is we’re not Australian. And again, this forum is about sharing info of EOI or PR, if ur only purpose is arguing with others, this is not a good place for u.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> If I accept my NSW pre invite by paying 330 AUD, will it prevent me from getting a 189 invite on March 7th..?
> 
> ...


Nope, it won’t prevent you from getting another invitation. That’s the point of submitting separate EOIs


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Anyone knows if we change the nomination state in our EOI, will this change our DOE? I think I chose any state instead of NSW, will that affect state nominations?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> Oh.. My EOI got deleted after 2 years and ACS has also expired. Empty hands here as well..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


True man! Hell of a disappointment.


----------



## leo3822 (Feb 19, 2018)

*190 invitation*

Hi guys, my EOI lodged today 22.02.2018 for 189 (80 points: 20 points English, 5 points work experience) and 190 visa accountant general 85 points (20 points English, 5 points work experience and 5 points state sponsor). When should I expect an invitation?
Please advise. Many thanks!!!


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Any Analyst programmer 261311 got invite this round?

My EOI was updated on 12th feb for 75 points, but dis not get an invite though iscah report says 2613 cutoff is 13th feb.?

Please help.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

mohdjahangir said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What kind of reference letter are you talking about? You have already filed the EOI, so it means you have got the assessment from ACS. So for what purpose do you need reference letter? If you are asking about employment letter for visa process, then I would say use same letters that you submitted to ACS.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sunday82 said:


> Are you 70 or 75? Has 70 reached 29Jan date for ICT Business Analyst?




70 pts. Its still a long wait buddy: Sep 2017.

Unless if you have 75 then its 20-ish Jan 2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madanthapa (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi, i dont think the cut off reached till feb 13, my doe is 24 jan with 75 for sytem analyst 189 but havent recieved an invitation.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Unofficial results here:
Unofficial results from 21st Feb Skill Select round - Iscah

Looking at the backlog, 75 is basically the new 65 for most occupations when compared to exactly the same time a year ago...

Backlog of 65 pointers is pretty much a year for most occupations. Really the best advice right now is to attempt and increase points wherever possible, even if it takes +6 months to reach.

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

meldney said:


> Aus Gov is the one should be blamed for giving FALSE HOPE. This FALSE HOPE brought the students here. Should be blamed for falsely elevated occupation ceiling. Should be blamed for misrepresentation of data of invitation. Should be blamed for hiding the reasons for sudden change in the invitation cycle and cut off. Should be blamed for acting on the desire of the conspirators who jeopardized the system.
> 
> Govt can take the best possible way by announcing their intentions which will benefit thousands of students stuck in the country. Govt should have had taken measures to meet the announced intake. Govt cant change the official announcements at the middle of the FY.
> 
> And about the students visa to PR; 5 points for Aus studies and 5 points for pro year in Aus is direct implication to attract students. There is always a matter of risk and competition, here its a complete turn back on the immigration.


They ignor us because we are not electorates. On the other hand shouldn't they treat us better because we are cashcows?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Madanthapa said:


> Hi, i dont think the cut off reached till feb 13, my doe is 24 jan with 75 for sytem analyst 189 but havent recieved an invitation.


What is the anzco code? Are you ICT business and system analyst.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Madanthapa (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes system analyst.


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Even Analyst Programmer with 75 points from 12 Feb is not invited.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

How is 190 visa invited? Is it also dependent on points or is it purely a state decision to invite ???

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

abin said:


> How is 190 visa invited? Is it also dependent on points or is it purely a state decision to invite ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Selection process
The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

1. Occupation
2. Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
3. English language ability
4. Skilled employment

Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect.

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

abin said:


> How is 190 visa invited? Is it also dependent on points or is it purely a state decision to invite ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




It has been told on website that they will follow this order;

1.Occupation
2.Australian Department of Home Affairs points 
score
3.English language ability
4.Skilled employment

However, I have seen some candidates got prioritised because of high points. While looking at NSW priority list, 254417 comes first than 254499. But 254499 with 70 points will get invited 1st than 254417 of 60 points. 

So, in my opinion, they do check NSW priority list but they don't ignore high points as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> It has been told on website that they will follow this order;
> 
> 1.Occupation
> 2.Australian Department of Home Affairs points
> ...


Hmmm.....my agent told one system analyst got NSW invitation with 75 points updated EOI on 22 Jan. But I am not sure how software engineer will be dealt by NSW. Is this occupation priority more than system analyst....not sure...anyone has occupation priority list??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

abin said:


> Hmmm.....my agent told one system analyst got NSW invitation with 75 points updated EOI on 22 Jan. But I am not sure how software engineer will be dealt by NSW. Is this occupation priority more than system analyst....not sure...anyone has occupation priority list??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




Here you go the NSW priority list;

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-Priority-Skilled-Occupation-List-2017-18.pdf

I believe they strongly follow it when it comes up with same points of same ANZSCO.

Cheers!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

foxes said:


> Selection process
> The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:
> 
> 1. Occupation
> ...


Is the process the same for other states as well?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> Is the process the same for other states as well?




Not sure about other states, but VIC do have their own priority list as well as minimum language requirements and work experience needed for the invitation. 

They have exempted some people for not having 7 each band in IELTS or equivalent after looking at 4,5 yrs experience. So if you have more experience or more english points than other candidates, you still do stand chance for 190 VIC.

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Not sure about other states, but VIC do have their own priority list as well as minimum language requirements and work experience needed for the invitation.
> 
> They have exempted some people for not having 7 each band in IELTS or equivalent after looking at 4,5 yrs experience. So if you have more experience or more english points than other candidates, you still do stand chance for 190 VIC.
> 
> ...


Thank you . Any idea about TAS?


----------



## prakash886 (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi All,

I have few questions regarding ACS reassessment adding australian work experience. 

Currently i have 65 (including PY) points and applied for 189 (Developer Programmer - 1st Sept 2017). And i will be completing my one year of experience by 13th of March then i am planning to lodge new EOI with 70 points because my current EOI has already reached 6 months so, i don't want to mess it up. 

My current skill assessment only includes my education and Professional Year program. It does not include my work experience. So my questions are,

1) If i re apply for ACS assessment for the same occupation, what will happen to my current assessment. Will it be still valid or only the new one will be valid? 

2) Will it be assessed under same reference number or a new one?

3) I did my professional year from July 2016 to July 2017 and i got my job on 13th of March 2017. Will i be able to claim points for both PY (5 points) and work experience(5 points) or only the work experience after the PY program will be counted?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prakash886 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have few questions regarding ACS reassessment adding australian work experience.
> 
> ...


1. Both assessment will be valid concurrently 

2. Should be under a new reference number

3. You can get points for both simultaneously during the overlap period 
Australian Immigration Law Services

Cheers


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi experts a quick query

Scenario: My friend has positive acs asesent for overseas education and work exp. 

2. He is current studying For and ICT major degree in Australia 

After the completion of his australian degree, will he have to get the acs asessment again or he can add the australian education points in eoi directly? Since he was already asessed positive asessment.

Thanks in advance!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

kumarv2017 said:


> Hi experts a quick query
> 
> Scenario: My friend has positive acs asesent for overseas education and work exp.
> 
> ...




I think he has to re-assess the Australian degree. In order to claim new 5 pts. 
Seniors will correct me if im wrong. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

kumarv2017 said:


> Hi experts a quick query
> 
> Scenario: My friend has positive acs asesent for overseas education and work exp.
> 
> ...


He will have to re assess as his assessment does nit include the current degree. 

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 16-02-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

wahajmeer said:


> He will have to re assess as his assessment does nit include the current degree.
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ...




Thanks guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepakpots (Jan 29, 2018)

Hey Guys,

I submitted the following:

190 NSW with 75 points on 31/01 - No invite yet
189 With 70 points on 25/01 - No invite yet.

Can anyone give some idea as to when i may get an invite?

Appreciate the help and time.

CHeers

Deepak


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Any Analyst programmer 261311 got invite this round?
> 
> My EOI was updated on 12th feb for 75 points, but dis not get an invite though iscah report says 2613 cutoff is 13th feb.?
> 
> Please help.


Any clue on this guys ?? If its true I might have to resubmit my EOI thinking there is some problem in my EOI. Please help..


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Any clue on this guys ?? If its true I might have to resubmit my EOI thinking there is some problem in my EOI. Please help..


What do you expect to get? We see it exactly as you see it. Also, check in SkillSelect that you really have 75 points.
Wait for another round, you don't have any choice.


----------



## kapkap07 (May 9, 2016)

Hello guys,

Happy Friday!

I am on Bridging Visa A(BVA) now and would like to know what health insurance should I get during this period since my current insurance is expiring. If should I get a private one, should I get a monthly insurance instead of yearly so that I can cancel it as soon as I get my PR.

or am I eligible for medicare in BVA? 

Pls let me know. Many thanks!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kapkap07 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> ...


Have you got the bridging visa A due to lodge of 189 or 190 application?

Cheers


----------



## Andology (Jun 21, 2015)

wahajmeer said:


> He will have to re assess as his assessment does nit include the current degree.
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ...


I dont think he needs to re-assess his Australian degree to claim education points as it is already an Australian degree, no need for assessment for equivalent. So he is automatically entitled to 15 points. His skills assessment remains valid, he just has to attach his previous degree with the visa application.


----------



## kapkap07 (May 9, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Have you got the bridging visa A due to lodge of 189 or 190 application?
> 
> Cheers


Oops sorry I did not mention that. It's for 189 visa.


----------



## Jeff0504 (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi All,

Is it possible to extend my Post-Study Graduate Work Visa? I've applied for 189 with 70 points on 12 Jan 2018 under ICT Security Specialist. My Graduate Work visa will expire on 11th May 2018, is there any way I can extend my visa for few more month??? Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kapkap07 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> ...


I went with Phoenix Gold
It’s the best I could find
Continue with the same policy after getting PR
Why do you want to cancel it ?


You are eligible for Medicare card
You are also liable to pay the Medical levy surcharge from the date you got your BVA if you don’t have private health insurance 
That’s why I took the private health insurance 

If you are talking about cancelling the 457 medical cover, then you can cancel the same right away, irrespective of whether you take private health insurance or not

Cheers


----------



## kapkap07 (May 9, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I went with Phoenix Gold
> It’s the best I could find
> Continue with the same policy after getting PR
> Why do you want to cancel it ?
> ...


Thanks a lot for all the details, bro.

I was in student visa before getting the BVA. So had MediBank insurance. 

I just had a look at the Medicare Levy Surcharge (MLS) which says one is not entitled to pay MLS unless the base income is more than $180,000 for families (which I do not have currently). So should I just get Medicare for now and get private insurance later when income exceeds this? 

Would you kindly be able to explain briefly uses of having private health insurance along with Medicare (besides tax purposes).

Please let me know your two cents on this.
Thanks again.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Jeff0504 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it possible to extend my Post-Study Graduate Work Visa? I've applied for 189 with 70 points on 12 Jan 2018 under ICT Security Specialist. My Graduate Work visa will expire on 11th May 2018, is there any way I can extend my visa for few more month??? Thanks in advance.


My 485 visa expires on 19th March, I'm leaving the country on 13th. Unfortunately I could not find a pathway to extend my stay.
I suggest you try to obtain 5 points somehow.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kapkap07 said:


> Thanks a lot for all the details, bro.
> 
> I was in student visa before getting the BVA. So had MediBank insurance.
> 
> ...


Talk to any private health insurance provider
They can explain the benefit of having the private insurance better then I can
You don’t need my 2 cents. You will get a full dollar from them



Cheers


----------



## kapkap07 (May 9, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Talk to any private health insurance provider
> They can explain the benefit of having the private insurance better then I can
> You don’t need my 2 cents. You will get a full dollar from them
> 
> ...


Haha, sure I will do that 

Thanks for your advice.
Cheers!


----------



## Jeff0504 (Jan 11, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> My 485 visa expires on 19th March, I'm leaving the country on 13th. Unfortunately I could not find a pathway to extend my stay.
> I suggest you try to obtain 5 points somehow.


Hi bro,
Thanks for the reply, the only thing I can do now is to write PTE again and hope to score 8 in each band. If I do get 8 I can update my EOI to 80 points and wait to get an invitation in next round. Let's hope they will increase the number of invites in March and wait for the best to happen to everyone.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Deepakpots said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I submitted the following:
> 
> ...




For 189 the current trend is 75 points and I am sure there is quite a long queue for those with 70 pts who have applied since 2017.

For 190 NSW, it depends on your point breakdowns.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Any clue on this guys ?? If its true I might have to resubmit my EOI thinking there is some problem in my EOI. Please help..




Maybe wait till the next round? Or else go for 190. You have high chance with 75+5.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Anybody who lives in Australia could tell me how's life in hobart. Cost of living...life altogether for a family of 4...2 kids wife and husband..my friend has an opportunity there.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GMM18 (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi all,

I have just submitted my EOI on 12/02/18 for chemical engineer ANZSCO 231111 with 65 points. Any chances that I will be invited before June 2018?


----------



## claira (Feb 21, 2018)

*immi account*

I am not sure if I am asking this question on the correct thread. I have submitted my EOI so waiting in the pool. I have already opened an immi account as my families medicals have been done already and they have been uploaded. Am I able to do any more on there before being invited to apply or do I have to import an application to there later. When I try to start an application on there the 189 point stream visa is not on there, only the Newzealand stream or another independent skilled route which does not appear to work. Also are we mean't to apply for our own police checks or do they do that when we are invited? I am just trying to speed up the process a little by getting those sorts of jobs done. Any advice much appreciated. 

Claire


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

claira said:


> I am not sure if I am asking this question on the correct thread. I have submitted my EOI so waiting in the pool. I have already opened an immi account as my families medicals have been done already and they have been uploaded. Am I able to do any more on there before being invited to apply or do I have to import an application to there later. When I try to start an application on there the 189 point stream visa is not on there, only the Newzealand stream or another independent skilled route which does not appear to work. Also are we mean't to apply for our own police checks or do they do that when we are invited? I am just trying to speed up the process a little by getting those sorts of jobs done. Any advice much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Claire



Hi Claire!
I am not sure about the medical part, as I have not done that yet. I have finished the police checks. Yes, we need to initiate the police check and submit the reports that we receive from the authority as a part of visa application.
Please refer the DIBP site for getting more details about what steps you need to take based on your residence county.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char


Mikita


----------



## Deepakpots (Jan 29, 2018)

This is my points for 190 NSW 261312 developer programmer:
age :30
IELTS : band 7: 10
Qualification: 15
Work exp:10
Aus study reqd: 5
State nomination: 5
Total =75

Let me know when can i possibly expect?
Cheers

Deepak


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

Deepakpots said:


> This is my points for 190 :
> age :30
> IELTS : band 7: 10
> Qualification: 15
> ...


It should take you one or two invite cycles. I am not sure how often they invite 190, but shouldn't be longer than a month.

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 16-02-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## Deepakpots (Jan 29, 2018)

wahajmeer said:


> It should take you one or two invite cycles. I am not sure how often they invite 190, but shouldn't be longer than a month.
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ...


Thanks mate, i submitted my EOI for this on 31st Jan and still waiting to hear from them.

Cheers

Deepak


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

Deepakpots said:


> Thanks mate, i submitted my EOI for this on 31st Jan and still waiting to hear from them.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Deepak


Which state did you apply for? What's your anzsco code? 

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## reych0607 (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi All,

I have 70 pts - ICT Security Specialist - 262112, submitted intially EOI -09/09/2017, revised it 17/01/2018, will I be invited before May 2018?


----------



## SanAjay (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi friends just wanted to know what category does plumber general falls in the invitation category when it says engineering. ...just trying to figure out how many trades people are invited at the moment. Thanks in advance.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

reych0607 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I have 70 pts - ICT Security Specialist - 262112, submitted intially EOI -09/09/2017, revised it 17/01/2018, will I be invited before May 2018?



That’s hard to say with 70 points in current scenario. But VIC and NSW is approving a lot of security specialist under 190. You haven’t applied for 190, you should do that.


----------



## reych0607 (Feb 23, 2018)

expat_user_25 said:


> That’s hard to say with 70 points in current scenario. But VIC and NSW is approving a lot of security specialist under 190. You haven’t applied for 190, you should do that.


I already did, no invitation either, do you have idea how long it take to get invitation for 190?


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

reych0607 said:


> I already did, no invitation either, do you have idea how long it take to get invitation for 190?


You need have top score in English to get the nomination from states. In Australia, English skills is the tool for measure of intelligence. Doesn't matter if you are a MIT or Harvard, all has to be an English professors in Australia.


----------



## O88V (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi Guys

Do we need previous work experience to apply for 190 NSW visa?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

O88V said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Do we need previous work experience to apply for 190 NSW visa?


It depends on your occupation and which state you wish to apply.


----------



## abe171 (Jan 14, 2018)

As per myimmitracker, the person who applied with 65 points in May 2017 has got the invite, but i applied in April 2017 with 65 points for the same 263111 (from the same country as well) but still did not get the invite. I got skipped


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

abe171 said:


> As per myimmitracker, the person who applied with 65 points in May 2017 has got the invite, but i applied in April 2017 with 65 points for the same 263111 (from the same country as well) but still did not get the invite. I got skipped


Do you trust everything you see in the Internet?


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Can anyone point me to the thread which discusses about the health examination process or simplify the steps for me here?

This is the only confusing thing that I have not understood from the DIBP website in the whole PR process.
There is immiaccount, then there is Hap id, then there is eMedical Client. And how Skillselect will be linked with these different accounts. Not sure where to start!
I am expecting ITA on 7th March and trying to schedule the health examination before that.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> Can anyone point me to the thread which discusses about the health examination process or simplify the steps for me here?
> 
> This is the only confusing thing that I have not understood from the DIBP website in the whole PR process.
> There is immiaccount, then there is Hap id, then there is eMedical Client. And how Skillselect will be linked with these different accounts. Not sure where to start!
> I am expecting ITA on 7th March and trying to schedule the health examination before that.


Create an Immiaccount if not already done

After that proceed ahead and choose the dropdown HEALTH when you come to the visa type page

Under that enter the details of all the applicants and proceed step by step
It’s quite simple and logical steps

You will be able to generate the HAP ID for each applicant

Take a printout of all the HAP IDs and take an appointment at your nearest approved medical centre and get the tests done
Carry the passports and the HAP ID printout with you for everyone when you go to get the tests done

Cheers


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Create an Immiaccount if not already done
> 
> After that proceed ahead and choose the dropdown HEALTH when you come to the visa type page
> 
> ...




Thank you so much!
I have submitted Health Declaration form. I am seeing a health declaration reference number and a link to ‘organize health examination’. 
However I am not seeing any HAP ID number. Is there any additional step to create this ID or does it take some time to appear on immiaccount portal?


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

expat_user_25 said:


> Thank you so much!
> I have submitted Health Declaration form. I am seeing a health declaration reference number and a link to ‘organize health examination’.
> However I am not seeing any HAP ID number. Is there any additional step to create this ID or does it take some time to appear on immiaccount portal?



Ok, after going through organize health examination link, it redirects to e-Medical and now I can see HAP id. 
Now I am clear about the process. Thanks..


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi... I have got my PTE scores 79+ and updated my EOI with new scores on 19-Feb-2018. My points for software engineer - 261313 are 

75 for 189
80 for 190-nsw and VIC 
PTE :
L - 82 
R- 84
S - 89
W - 86

Any idea when I might get a pre-invite?


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for February 2018 &gt;&gt;*



MegaRiya said:


> Hi... I have got my PTE scores 79+ and updated my EOI with new scores on 19-Feb-2018. My points for software engineer - 261313 are
> 
> 75 for 189
> 80 for 190-nsw and VIC
> ...




You should get invite in next round on 7th March. Join the March thread (189 EOI Invitations for March 2018) to stay updated for march draw.


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

Just have a quick question. ACS considered a total of 7 months unpaid employment for skillassessment. Those seven months come under ACS deduction (6 years) as a part of my Non ICT degree. Now, I updated my EOI for that time period as non relevant. Coming April, I’ll get extra 5 points for my experience after considering ACS deduction. Now, Would it be a problem when I get an invite since those 7 months considered by ACS comes under my ACS deducted years?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JasonUC said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just have a quick question. ACS considered a total of 7 months unpaid employment for skillassessment. Those seven months come under ACS deduction (6 years) as a part of my Non ICT degree. Now, I updated my EOI for that time period as non relevant. Coming April, I’ll get extra 5 points for my experience after considering ACS deduction. Now, Would it be a problem when I get an invite since those 7 months considered by ACS comes under my ACS deducted years?


When you applied to ACS for assessment, did you clearly specify in the application that you were not paid for those 7 months ?

If so , then ACS is expected to have taken this into consideration and has suitably given you the date from which you can claim points for experience 

So as long as you ar not claiming points for experience during this period , you are safe
. Whether you are entitled to claim points for experience beyond the assessment date, is also to be considered by you

Cheers


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

My reference letter clearly mentioned the dates I wasn’t getting paid. And yes, I am not claiming points for those 7 months. Thanks though. 




newbienz said:


> When you applied to ACS for assessment, did you clearly specify in the application that you were not paid for those 7 months ?
> 
> If so , then ACS is expected to have taken this into consideration and has suitably given you the date from which you can claim points for experience
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JasonUC said:


> My reference letter clearly mentioned the dates I wasn’t getting paid. And yes, I am not claiming points for those 7 months. Thanks though.


Just mentioning it in the reference letter may not be sufficient 

Did you split the episodes into paying and non paying separately when applying to ACS ?
What was the reason for non paying 7 months ?

Cheers


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

Well, I didn’t mention separately since the designation, roles and responsibilities are same. I am a PhD student, so people usually don’t get paid right away. My advisor gave me couple of assignments to prove I am a worthful candidate. And no, the responsibilities has nothing to do with my research.


[mQUOTE=newbienz;14080226]Just mentioning it in the reference letter may not be sufficient 

Did you split the episodes into paying and non paying separately when applying to ACS ?
What was the reason for non paying 7 months ?

Cheers[/QUOTE]


----------



## O88V (Aug 20, 2017)

foxes said:


> It depends on your occupation and which state you wish to apply.


I have 70 points for ICT Security Specialist and if I apply for NSW 190 visa I can claim 75 points. I know that in VIC 190 they have minimum eligibility criteria of having previous work experience for 3 years. I wonder if it is the same for NSW as well.


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> > Hi... I have got my PTE scores 79+ and updated my EOI with new scores on 19-Feb-2018. My points for software engineer - 261313 are
> ...




Oh ok... thank you.. let's hope .. may I know the march link ? 

I have done with my PCC... should I upload it before they ask ? Should I do medical also beforehand for direct grant?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

O88V said:


> I have 70 points for ICT Security Specialist and if I apply for NSW 190 visa I can claim 75 points. I know that in VIC 190 they have minimum eligibility criteria of having previous work experience for 3 years. I wonder if it is the same for NSW as well.


Nope, NSW does not have minimum work experience requirement. Do you have 3+ years of experience?

The good thing is that your occupation is on the priority skilled occupation list for NSW (https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-Priority-Skilled-Occupation-List-2017-18.pdf)


----------



## O88V (Aug 20, 2017)

foxes said:


> Nope, NSW does not have minimum work experience requirement. Do you have 3+ years of experience?
> 
> The good thing is that your occupation is on the priority skilled occupation list for NSW (https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-Priority-Skilled-Occupation-List-2017-18.pdf)


Oh okay. Thanks for the confirmation mate. I don't have 3+ years experience and that is the reason why I withdrew my 190 VIC EOI after I got the pre-invite because of the fear of getting it rejected. However, I still haven't lodged an EOI for NSW.

My DOE is 2nd Jan 2018 for 189 with 70 points. Any idea when I will get an invite? Should I lodge an EOI for NSW as a backup?


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

O88V said:


> Oh okay. Thanks for the confirmation mate. I don't have 3+ years experience and that is the reason why I withdrew my 190 VIC EOI after I got the pre-invite because of the fear of getting it rejected. However, I still haven't lodged an EOI for NSW.
> 
> My DOE is 2nd Jan 2018 for 189 with 70 points. Any idea when I will get an invite? Should I lodge an EOI for NSW as a backup?


You should apply for NSW ASAP. Coz as per the current trend 70 pointers are not going to be invited unless round intake is increased.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

O88V said:


> Oh okay. Thanks for the confirmation mate. I don't have 3+ years experience and that is the reason why I withdrew my 190 VIC EOI after I got the pre-invite because of the fear of getting it rejected. However, I still haven't lodged an EOI for NSW.
> 
> 
> 
> My DOE is 2nd Jan 2018 for 189 with 70 points. Any idea when I will get an invite? Should I lodge an EOI for NSW as a backup?




Unless you really want to avoid living in NSW, I think you should apply for 190 NSW. What is your points breakdown btw?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O88V (Aug 20, 2017)

foxes said:


> Unless you really want to avoid living in NSW, I think you should apply for 190 NSW. What is your points breakdown btw?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Visa will be expiring in November. So I still got some time. I didn't apply NSW because I'm trying to stay in VIC as I've got a job here. But looking at the trend I am tempted to apply for NSW as 189 is taking too long and no one knows what changes will happen end of FY.

I'm confused whether to wait two more months and see what happens to 189 or apply NSW to be on the safer side? 

Here is my points breakdown.

Age: 30
Degree: 15
PTE: 10
Professional Year: 5
1 year Experience: 5
Australian Study requirement: 5


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

O88V said:


> My Visa will be expiring in November. So I still got some time. I didn't apply NSW because I'm trying to stay in VIC as I've got a job here. But looking at the trend I am tempted to apply for NSW as 189 is taking too long and no one knows what changes will happen end of FY.
> 
> I'm confused whether to wait two more months and see what happens to 189 or apply NSW to be on the safer side?
> 
> ...


You should apply for 190 VIC, I'm sure you will be given priority as you already have a job.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## O88V (Aug 20, 2017)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> You should apply for 190 VIC, I'm sure you will be given priority as you already have a job.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


I already applied for VIC and got a pre-invite. Then I realized that I don't have 3 years experience as per their minimum eligibility criteria. Then I withdrew my EOI because of the fear of getting a rejection. If my application was rejected then I won't be able to lodge a visa application for VIC for 6 months. I was even worried if that rejection will affect my 189. So I gave up VIC.


----------



## O88V (Aug 20, 2017)

MegaRiya said:


> Oh ok... thank you.. let's hope .. may I know the march link ?
> 
> I have done with my PCC... should I upload it before they ask ? Should I do medical also beforehand for direct grant?


Here is the link to the March thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...03154-189-eoi-invitations-march-2018-a-7.html


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

O88V said:


> My Visa will be expiring in November. So I still got some time. I didn't apply NSW because I'm trying to stay in VIC as I've got a job here. But looking at the trend I am tempted to apply for NSW as 189 is taking too long and no one knows what changes will happen end of FY.
> 
> I'm confused whether to wait two more months and see what happens to 189 or apply NSW to be on the safer side?
> 
> ...


I would personally say you should apply for NSW. Given current trend, you might not even get invited with NSW within two months. There are a lot of people who have been waiting with 70 points.

How about PTE btw? If you can work it out, you will get invite very quickly.


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

O88V said:


> My Visa will be expiring in November. So I still got some time. I didn't apply NSW because I'm trying to stay in VIC as I've got a job here. But looking at the trend I am tempted to apply for NSW as 189 is taking too long and no one knows what changes will happen end of FY.
> 
> I'm confused whether to wait two more months and see what happens to 189 or apply NSW to be on the safer side?
> 
> ...


''

You can try to get 20 points in PTE and try for 189, if you want to stay in VIC only as you already have a job there.


----------



## O88V (Aug 20, 2017)

foxes said:


> I would personally say you should apply for NSW. Given current trend, you might not even get invited with NSW within two months. There are a lot of people who have been waiting with 70 points.
> 
> How about PTE btw? If you can work it out, you will get invite very quickly.


True that. I'll try PTE. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## O88V (Aug 20, 2017)

sravs448 said:


> ''
> 
> You can try to get 20 points in PTE and try for 189, if you want to stay in VIC only as you already have a job there.


yeah I'll give it a go one more time as it is more promising than waiting. Thanks!


----------



## Deepakpots (Jan 29, 2018)

wahajmeer said:


> Which state did you apply for? What's your anzsco code?
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ...


HEy mate,

sorry for the delayed response. Was away for a while. I applied for NSW under Developer Programmer - 261312.

Cheers

Dee


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

Deepakpots said:


> HEy mate,
> 
> sorry for the delayed response. Was away for a while. I applied for NSW under Developer Programmer - 261312.
> 
> ...


I looked at the data on immitracker but couldn't figure out the trend. They usually have their rounds on Friday after the 189 round on Wednesday. The next round is at 9th March. I hope you get yours then. 🤞🤞

———————————————————
ACS Applied 20-12-17
ACS Received 16-02-18
EOI DATE 189 16-02-18
ANZSCO CODE 261312
POINTS 75(Age30/Eng20/Edu15/Exp10)


----------



## Deepakpots (Jan 29, 2018)

wahajmeer said:


> I looked at the data on immitracker but couldn't figure out the trend. They usually have their rounds on Friday after the 189 round on Wednesday. The next round is at 9th March. I hope you get yours then. 🤞🤞
> 
> ———————————————————
> ACS Applied 20-12-17
> ...


Thanks a lot mate. WIll look forward to the next round on 9th March.

Cheers

Dee


----------



## dipesh_handa (Feb 14, 2018)

*MSA Documentation*

Dear Members,

I was planning to apply for skill assessment from Engineers Australia. 

In MSA booklet it is mentioned that the color scans should have a pixel density of 300 dpi. 

Do they really check if the scanned document uploaded is of 300dpi. Do we really need to care about this aspect?


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for February 2018 &gt;&gt;*



Deepakpots said:


> Thanks a lot mate. WIll look forward to the next round on 9th March.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kindly ignore this post. I replied considering you were mentioning about 189 round. No option to delete the post in the app tapatalk -

Next round is expected on 7th March for 189. By 4th March DIBP will update the date of upcoming draw and result of 21st Feb round.
Generally it happens on 1st and 3rd Wednesday of the month. Join the March thread to see the invitation results after the draw.


----------



## Mr.WasheeWashee (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm a Chemical Engineer is 02/01/18 and I have 60 points (Age: 25 + Edu: 15 + English: 20, ANZSCO: 233111). Is it wishful thinking to expect an invite sometime soon?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Mr.WasheeWashee said:


> Hi guys, I'm a Chemical Engineer is 02/01/18 and I have 60 points (Age: 25 + Edu: 15 + English: 20, ANZSCO: 233111). Is it wishful thinking to expect an invite sometime soon?




Just forget about the invitation unless you have 70 ( for 190) and 75 ( for both 189 and 190) untill DIBP increases their caps.

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Hello does anybody have the march thread? Also i have been hearing from my agent that change of immigration process will change in the 1st of march

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## salbhir (Feb 21, 2018)

yurigeorge said:


> Hello does anybody have the march thread? Also i have been hearing from my agent that change of immigration process will change in the 1st of march
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Pls Search for 


==> 189 EOI Invitations for March 2018 >>


Unable to post link as I am new. 

What is this news about 1st March change? Have been hearing this in other chatrooms too.


----------



## nikhil kumar (Dec 16, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> Kindly ignore this post. I replied considering you were mentioning about 189 round. No option to delete the post in the app tapatalk -
> 
> Next round is expected on 7th March for 189. By 4th March DIBP will update the date of upcoming draw and result of 21st Feb round.
> Generally it happens on 1st and 3rd Wednesday of the month. Join the March thread to see the invitation results after the draw.


Hi, I am a software engg. and done with acs for 189. For 190, what else needs to be done?Do I need to have ACS again for 190?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

nikhil kumar said:


> Hi, I am a software engg. and done with acs for 189. For 190, what else needs to be done?Do I need to have ACS again for 190?


ACS and English test is common for all visa types. Once done don't worry till expiry/end date. ACS re-assessment is required only if you change your job or you got promoted and you want to include that in your application to gain more points.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Can someone share the march discussion thread link pls 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Can someone share the march discussion thread link pls
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1403154-189-eoi-invitations-march-2018-a.html


----------



## kapkap07 (May 9, 2016)

Hey guys,

I am currently on my bridging visa for 189 application and I am planning to apply for the Medicare. 

Could you please let me know if I need to take an appointment to apply or can just drop-in to the service center?

Many thanks!

Cheers!


----------



## arshu16 (Jan 2, 2018)

Is there any chance for an invitation in 190(NSW) for 70 points or 189 - 65 points? Software code - 261312 - Developer Programmer?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kapkap07 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am currently on my bridging visa for 189 application and I am planning to apply for the Medicare.
> 
> ...


I just dropped in the nearest Medicare in Melbourne in the morning
There was no need to take an appointment 
I was out in 30 minutes

Carry the evidence of the visa fees payment along with the other documents mentioned in their website 

Cheers


----------



## kapkap07 (May 9, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I just dropped in the nearest Medicare in Melbourne in the morning
> There was no need to take an appointment
> I was out in 30 minutes
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, man. You have been a great help!!

Cheers!


----------



## gamereaper (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi does anyone have any ideas whether I'll receive an invitation in the next round?

ANZCODE: 351311 CHEF
EXP: 15 points
EDU: 15 points
PTE: 0 points
AGE: 30 points
TOTAL: 60 points
DOE: 9/Feb/2018
INVITATION: awaiting


----------



## jonathan78 (Jan 26, 2018)

I created my EOI ANZSCO 261312 in December with 65 points. Today I received my new ACS evaluation that increases my work experience and moves me to 70 points. What is the best approach to take in this case: should I modify the current EOI or create a new EOI? I'm asking this because if I create a new EOI, it will be valid for 2 years starting today not in December. The way things are moving now it seems that it is better to have a longer validity for EOI.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

jonathan78 said:


> I created my EOI ANZSCO 261312 in December with 65 points. Today I received my new ACS evaluation that increases my work experience and moves me to 70 points. What is the best approach to take in this case: should I modify the current EOI or create a new EOI? I'm asking this because if I create a new EOI, it will be valid for 2 years starting today not in December. The way things are moving now it seems that it is better to have a longer validity for EOI.



You answered your own query.

Create the new one it. Best of luck.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

arshu16 said:


> Is there any chance for an invitation in 190(NSW) for 70 points or 189 - 65 points? Software code - 261312 - Developer Programmer?




Very little chance. What is your points breakdown?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arshu16 (Jan 2, 2018)

foxes said:


> Very little chance. What is your points breakdown?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Age - 30
Exp - 0 
Edu - 15 
Eng - 20
+ 5 for state ( 190 )


----------



## Ausie (Mar 2, 2018)

arshu16 said:


> Age - 30
> Exp - 0
> Edu - 15
> Eng - 20
> + 5 for state ( 190 )


I think you got good chances.. as your PTE score is 20. 
Any luck so far?


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

arshu16 said:


> foxes said:
> 
> 
> > Very little chance. What is your points breakdown?
> ...


Same occupation and breakdown as me. Let's just hope the caps raise in which case we should be able to get 190 invites.


----------



## Sd1982 (May 4, 2017)

gamereaper said:


> Hi does anyone have any ideas whether I'll receive an invitation in the next round?
> 
> ANZCODE: 351311 CHEF
> EXP: 15 points
> ...


You won't get an invite without providing Proof of English.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Ausie said:


> I think you got good chances.. as your PTE score is 20.
> Any luck so far?




You have to see it from the correct perspective. NSW selects applicants based on (in the following order): occupation, total points, English, experience, and DOE. 

At the moment, I have only seen people with 70+ points to get invited by NSW. Some even have 10 points for PTE but their total points is 70.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayner17 (Nov 3, 2017)

*Invite update*

I was just wondering if anyone can shine some light and possibly give me an approximate answer to my question.

I applied for my 189 whilst on my second year whv. Everything was going ok, i put invite in back in August with 60 points and the intetnion to do a PTE test to make it higher.

Unfortunately the experience for uk employment in the last 10 years dropped from 8+ years so went down 5 points which left me with 55. After doing a PTE, i got 10 points, so 65 from October (i believe it resets) and my whv expired in October so i have had to come back to the UK.

I recently took another PTE test and got the 20 points  (updated EOI 1st March), so now im on 75 points.

My category is 3232. 

Does anyone have an idea of when i might get an invite?

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rayner17 said:


> I was just wondering if anyone can shine some light and possibly give me an approximate answer to my question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




With 75 and (if) fitter being on sc189 you will get invite tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Rayner17 said:
> 
> 
> > I was just wondering if anyone can shine some light and possibly give me an approximate answer to my question.
> ...



March 7th invite happens tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

MegaRiya said:


> March 7th invite happens tonight or tomorrow?


Happens at 7th March 12:00 am Canberra time which is 6th March 6.30 PM IST


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> > March 7th invite happens tonight or tomorrow?
> ...


Oh ok ... fingers crossed (75 points for 189 - software engineer) and all the best guys.


----------



## jainepat (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi guys,

I am hearing a lot about NAATI. Can someone explain me what it is and what are the benefits of it?


261313 - software developer 

Submitted EOI with 60 Points in 189 and 65 in 190: 18/10/2016

EOI updated with 65 points in 189 and 70 in 199: 5/ 10/2017

Invitation : Waiting


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

MegaRiya said:


> Oh ok ... fingers crossed (75 points for 189 - software engineer) and all the best guys.


Invitations happened??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayner17 (Nov 3, 2017)

megariya said:


> march 7th invite happens tonight or tomorrow?


got the invite  (email come through at 13.16 gmt).


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Rayner17 said:


> got the invite  (email come through at 13.16 gmt).


Points...doe??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayner17 (Nov 3, 2017)

abin said:


> Points...doe??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Explains all a few posts back but put my EOI in August 2017 with 60 points, put back to 55 in October. Done a PTE mid October to get up to 65. Done a PTE 28th Feb and got good enough results to take my points to 75. 
Category is 3232


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Rayner17 said:


> Explains all a few posts back but put my EOI in August 2017 with 60 points, put back to 55 in October. Done a PTE mid October to get up to 65. Done a PTE 28th Feb and got good enough results to take my points to 75.
> Category is 3232


Wow...impressive 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

It seems quite a fee 75 and 80 pointers got the invite... maybe round was more than 300 itas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IrelandtoOz (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi all, has anyone seen anybody with 70 points get an invite this time?


----------



## cp_aus_pr (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi All,

I am wondering did anyone from job code -BA (261111) was invited on 7th March 2018 round.

My EOI is siting with DOE of 25/FEB/2018 with 75 points and I have not received any invite.
I was assuming that with 75 points I will receive invite immediately.

Any idea?

__________________
Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111
Age: 34 (25)
Education: 15
Indian Experience: 5
Australian Experience : 10
PTE : 20
Total :75
EOI: 25/02/2018


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

cp_aus_pr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As far as I have seen in this forum, 189 for 2611 is moving very slowly for 75 pointers. Things have changed mate. Your assumption is no longer valid unfortunately.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## headstrong (Jan 30, 2018)

subscribing


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

When are 65 points invites will start? When can we expect 65 point invite for Anzco code 233311?


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

*65 points in 189 visa*

When are 65 points invites expected to start especially for Anzco code 233311? EOI filed on 13 Dec 2017.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> When are 65 points invites expected to start especially for Anzco code 233311? EOI filed on 13 Dec 2017.




Given current situation, 65 pointers will not be invited anymore for 189 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaritaY (Jul 25, 2016)

When will 70 pointers be invited ?? EOI filed 30/8/17 and updated 10/2/18. occupation is teacher.


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

Did anyone with 70 points got invited today.. I hope there is an invitation round today


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

knagalla said:


> Did anyone with 70 points got invited today.. I hope there is an invitation round today






SaritaY said:


> When will 70 pointers be invited ?? EOI filed 30/8/17 and updated 10/2/18. occupation is teacher.




Guys please move the discussion under the 189 April thread. You will get more updates there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjeet24 (Oct 27, 2014)

yogithegreat said:


> I am surprised, despite of 80 points for 221214 Internal audit, no invite for me.
> whereas in all previous round cut off was 75..


That's shocking.


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi, 
Based on the latest iscah predictions, it says 2613 with 70 points & eoi filed on Jan, has been invited already. But am sure the last invite for 70 pointer 2613 was October. 

When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions for October 2018 - Iscah

Is there anyone (2613) with 70 points Jan filed, got invited already ?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

ryanking said:


> Hi,
> Based on the latest iscah predictions, it says 2613 with 70 points & eoi filed on Jan, has been invited already. But am sure the last invite for 70 pointer 2613 was October.
> 
> When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions for October 2018 - Iscah
> ...


Yes my friend who applied on Jan 19 got invite on October 11 261312


----------

